# My Quest for 405



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2007)

OK, I want to bench 405 pounds. I want to deadlift over 500 and I want to squat at least what I can bench, lol, but 405 would be fine for now 

This is my attempt at getting there.

I will be using a westside template, a more basic version of it, to see if that helps. There are so many possibilities to use with westside, that I think some times people get caught up in too many things and stray away from the basics of the template.

My schedule will be flexible based on each week, but its your standard ME bench, ME squat/DL, and DE bench and DE squat DL. Probably will not be using box squats on dynamic day, opting for regular full squats. I want to squat a lot, but also FULL squat a lot, not the wide stance parallel powerlifting stuff. I don't plan on competing, so it won't matter much to me.

July 20 

ME Bench

Incline bench press
135 x 8
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 2
315 x 1
*325 x 1*
295 x 1
295 x 1
295 x 1
*The plan for my max effort lifts is to work up to a max set, hopefully a new 1RM each week, and then do 3 lifts at 90% of the max for that day to complete the max effort work

JM Press
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
*1st time doing these, I think I did them right, I felt all the stress in my elbows and lower tris, I have read if you feel it there, you are doing them good. Today was high volume, low intensity tricep day. Will do close grip benches on DE day with a lot more weight and a lot less reps.

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 7
160 x 6

DB front raises
30 x 10

DB side laterals
30 x 10

DB rear laterals
30 x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2007)

Good start.  Any idea what your current 1 RMs are?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Good start. Any idea what your current 1 RMs are?


 
No idea.  The last "big 3" lift that I did was the bench press and it had to be a good 2 months ago, so I don't know if that 365 still stands.

the only other maxing I have done lately was the rack pulls from the other day.

Just guessing, I would use these numbers to figure out the dynamic work and stuff:
bench--350
squat--now this is tricky since I never attempted a max full squat before, so based on my last session of 8x3 at 255, I would guesstimate my max here at between 275-295.
deadlift--based on my last 6x3 session at 385, I would put my max at somewhere between 430-450.

so this is good....it gives me a ways to go to get to my goals, I really want that 405 bench badly though.


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

Good luck with reaching the 405!


----------



## the other half (Jul 20, 2007)

so u r the one that told katt about the rack pulls. thanks, r u trying to kill me  that is some pretty good weights that u r pushing, i dont know if i ever want to lift that heavy.  maybe 10 years ago.

good luck!!!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Good luck Stewart!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2007)

the other half said:


> so u r the one that told katt about the rack pulls. thanks, r u trying to kill me that is some pretty good weights that u r pushing, i dont know if i ever want to lift that heavy. maybe 10 years ago.
> 
> good luck!!!!!


 
hehe, I take it I know who you are based on your name  .  What's wrong with rack pulls?? They are fun   and they kick the crap out of your back, but they are totally less stressful than regular deads.

Thanks for the good luck wishes, I will need them.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks katt and BB..... 


I actually predict that I will reach my goal on the deadlift first...just a hunch...but we'll see


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Incline bench press
> 135 x 8
> 185 x 3
> 225 x 3
> ...


Just when I get feelin' good about my incline press, I see this crap  .

  Good job Stewart.  I think I am more impressed with incline pressing strength then with flat bench.  Because of the odd angle you are forced to control the weight.

You WILL hit that 405 my friend  .


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother 20, Best Wishes on your new routine, you'll DEFINATLY get that my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Just when I get feelin' good about my incline press, I see this crap  .
> 
> Good job Stewart. I think I am more impressed with incline pressing strength then with flat bench. Because of the odd angle you are forced to control the weight.
> 
> You WILL hit that 405 my friend  .


 
thanks JD.....nothing to be ashamed about with your pressing, plus, unless everyone did their inclines on the same bench, you never really know how good or bad you are doing compared to others cause the angles on all these benches are different, and obviously, the smaller the angle, the "easier" it becomes.  My bench at home is set to about 30 degrees, it is definitely not as steep as the standard ones in most gyms, so I imagine you are using at least a 45 degree bench, so give yourself some credit, that makes things harder, I don't think I could've hit 325 on a 45 degree bench.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2007)

the other half said:


> so u r the one that told katt about the rack pulls. thanks, r u trying to kill me  that is some pretty good weights that u r pushing, i dont know if i ever want to lift that heavy.  maybe 10 years *from now*.



I fixed it for you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't like the fixed incline bench in my gym.  I use an adjustable incline bench at about 25-30 degrees and do them in the benching cage.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I don't like the fixed incline bench in my gym. I use an adjustable incline bench at about 25-30 degrees and do them in the benching cage.


 
that's the only way to go if you have access to that stuff.  the fixed incline, you might as well just go for a military press.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2007)

I just looked at your gallery.   Damn!  You're freakin' built!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn your last max numbers are close to mine.

Why the fuck does someone always start a max strength journal when I start a cutting journal. 

I always wanted 405.  I figured if I lifted that much weight naturally, I am about above the "above average" gym rat.  

Think about it...anyone whos lifted for years and has put on size is around the 275-315lb bench mark.  So anyone that does 405 has gone even farther and thus makes EVERYONE envious.


When I saw my friend Jason bench 405, I was thinkg  guess I have to join the marines to get that shit....  But he was juicing.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Damn your last max numbers are close to mine.
> 
> Why the fuck does someone always start a max strength journal when I start a cutting journal.
> 
> ...


 
benching 4 plates has to be one of the more impressive things one can do in the gym.  I know I can't squat for shit, but seriously, are you that impressed by a 450 squat or a 500 deadlift?  Obviously, those are nice numbers and unattainable by the majority of gym goers, but out of all the people who lift, maybe 10% can squat and deadlift those numbers, but maybe only 5% or less can bench 405, and those are all the powerlifters and people on juice.

Besides the fact that it would be quite amazing for me to do it, condsidering when I was 22 years old I weighed about 145 soaking wet, and the thought of benching even 2 plates was a challenge at the time.

The reason why I haven't done it yet, is probably because it took so damn long to just get to where I am now, and then I say to myself, well, I can bench press 365 pounds, maybe now it's time to go down to 315 and do a lot of reps with it, which is pretty cool.  so then I train for reps at a lower weight and lose my max ability, and it's just a cycle that keeps going.  To get to 405, I really need to just break the cycle---easier said then done...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I imagine you are using at least a 45 degree bench, so give yourself some credit, that makes things harder, I don't think I could've hit 325 on a 45 degree bench.


I know the incline benches you guys are talking about. Those would tear up my shoulders. Nope, I'm lucky. The one I use is a fixed 30 degrees.

View attachment 24120


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> but seriously, are you that impressed by a 450 squat or a 500 deadlift?  Obviously, those are nice numbers and unattainable by the majority of gym goers, but out of all the people who lift, maybe 10% can squat and deadlift those numbers, but maybe only 5% or less can bench 405, and those are all the powerlifters and people on juice....



If done by a 300 lb person, then no, it wouldn't be all that impressive.  But if someone weighing 225 nailed a 450 squat, and I mean a full squat, not one of those quarters that 90% of the gym crowd does, then yeah, I'd be impressed.  Or maybe it's just because at the time that I train, there's no one touching those numbers.  Not even close.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> If done by a 300 lb person, then no, it wouldn't be all that impressive.  But if someone weighing 225 nailed a 450 squat, and I mean a full squat, not one of those quarters that 90% of the gym crowd does, then yeah, I'd be impressed.  Or maybe it's just because at the time that I train, there's no one touching those numbers.  Not even close.



I have never seen anyone in the gym do anything remotely close to a 4 plate squat or a 500lb deadlift.  I have seen a guy bench 4 plates and a quarter before, but I always saw the guy bench, I never saw him do any lower body work.  

I guess I should reconsider my statement.  When you are on weight training boards and surrounded by people who train, a double bodyweight squat doesn't seem as impressive because you come across a lot of people who can do it.  But I guess if we have never seen it in person, maybe it is relatively rare and should be considered something impressive.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> If done by a 300 lb person, then no, it wouldn't be all that impressive.  But if someone weighing 225 nailed a 450 squat, and I mean a full squat, not one of those quarters that 90% of the gym crowd does, then yeah, I'd be impressed.  Or maybe it's just because at the time that I train, there's no one touching those numbers.  Not even close.



Check M.J.H.s current journal.  Perfect form too!



Stuart Little said:


> I guess I should reconsider my statement. When you are on weight training boards and surrounded by people who train, a double bodyweight squat doesn't seem as impressive because you come across a lot of people who can do it. But I guess if we have never seen it in person, maybe it is relatively rare and should be considered something impressive.



Even on here you hardly see those numbers.  camarosoup or whatever his name is did some outlandish weight.  Other than that, most of the stronger people around here are still around the 350 range that are legitamite.  Even still, here there are so many people from around the world, so it wouldnt surprise me of how many big lifters there are, but in a quiet town?  You might be the strongest one.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2007)

Holy shit, I just noticed your bench numbers on your entry is for a incline bench and not a flat bench.  Thats pretty impressive, I dont think Ive ever touched anything over 300lbs on a incline.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Check M.J.H.s current journal. Perfect form too!
> 
> 
> 
> Even on here you hardly see those numbers. camarosoup or whatever his name is did some outlandish weight. Other than that, most of the stronger people around here are still around the 350 range that are legitamite. Even still, here there are so many people from around the world, so it wouldnt surprise me of how many big lifters there are, *but in a quiet town? You might be the strongest on*e.


 
thats the ticket...I am gonna move to a small town so I can call myself the "town's strongest man" !!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, I just noticed your bench numbers on your entry is for a incline bench and not a flat bench. Thats pretty impressive, I dont think Ive ever touched anything over 300lbs on a incline.


 
I think I did a 315 incline press one time last year during a westside stint, but 325 is a personal best.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2007)

July 21

Extra workout

Close grip bench press
225 x 10
225 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10
* I wasn't satisfied with my tricep volume from yesterday, so I added some tricep work.  Next week, I am gonna put the close grips on my ME workout day.  Will do 3 or 4 sets of close grip bench and 3 sets of JM presses, both for 10 reps (low intensity)


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2007)

I remember I was doing 245lb close grip bench presses and it was the first time I was told by my friend Eric (hardgainer) that I had to be juicing.  Nothing could convince him otherwise.  Now I have a hard time with 185lbs... 




Stewart20 said:


> I think I did a 315 incline press one time last year during a westside stint, but 325 is a personal best.



Yeah thats pretty good.  Chewie would be proud.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I remember I was doing 245lb close grip bench presses and it was the first time I was told by my friend Eric (hardgainer) that I had to be juicing. Nothing could convince him otherwise. Now I have a hard time with 185lbs...
> .


 
Maybe you _should _start juicing


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 22, 2007)

July 22

DE Squat/DL

DE Squats (done as full squats)
155 x 2 (10 sets)
*Estimated my 1RM FULL squat as 315.

SLDL
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 6

Pullups with V-Handle
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

Leverage Squats
320 x 8
320 x 8

Hypers
BW+50 x 10
BW+50 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> July 22
> 
> DE Squat/DL
> 
> ...


Good start.  What is a leverage squat?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 22, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good start.  What is a leverage squat?



eh, the dynamic days are no big deal, they are done for a purpose.  The ME workouts are the ones that are the big deals.

This is a leverage squat:


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> thats the ticket...I am gonna move to a small town so I can call myself the "town's strongest man" !!



Thats me!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thats me!!!


Ha, yeah thats not gonna fly for me here on Long Island


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

haha.....no probably not. To many guys with 10 cycles under their belts...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Ha, yeah thats not gonna fly for me here on Long Island




You're just going to have to move.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You're just going to have to move.


 
maybe I should move to DD's town so I could be the strongest guy in the town??? hmmm


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

I would let you sit on the pedastal with me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would let you sit on the small pedastal next to me.


 
there, fixed it!  

i'm just kidding, you are stronger than me, although I think I can give you a run for your money


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Me stronger than you? Na I doubt it.....pretty damn even though....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would let you sit on the pedastal with me.



The pedstal is not big enough for the two of you.....


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

From the photo Stew put up its definitly not big enough for those triceps!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok, well I got big arms and can press a lot of weight, that's cool, but I can't squat for shit!  Pulls are coming along nicely though, but I mentioned in YMs journal that I weighed in a 214.5 this morning, so I am down about 10 pounds from that picture.  I am not really on a cutting diet or anything, I am just being a little more selective with what I eat I guess, and with the summer heat and being generally more active, I guess it's easy to drop some pounds.  I will probably put it back once the weather gets colder, or if I keep my quest for 405 going, I may eat it all back anyway...it's hard to max out without calories!


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Haha....I am at 205 right now. The summer always takes it off of me. I dont like the winter though. If I lived in Florida I would probably walk around at 190 or so all the time! 

Your still big, shut your mouth.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

I wonder ho wmuch Id have to lose ot meet my goal...Im down to 213.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I wonder ho wmuch Id have to lose ot meet my goal...Im down to 213.



what is your goal?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

To have a visible six pack without flexing.  Since I dont know what BF % that will be, I cant really make a goal.    There are only guesstimations.

Edit..come to think of it, I dont know whats more rare for a GYM RAT.  Having someone having visible abs or benching 405lbs...


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Easily someone who can bench 405 is much more rare! What would be super impressive would be someone who benches 405 and a 6 pack!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Easily someone who can bench 405 is much more rare! What would be super impressive would be someone who benches 405 and a 6 pack!



I'm sure I could bench a 6 pack.  Now to work on the 405 part.


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

I got a laugh out of that one!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2007)

thats what i will do....when i get there, i will bench 405 AND a 6 pack, and then proceed to drink the 6 pack when I am done.  There, that is good.


----------



## katt (Jul 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> thats what i will do....when i get there, i will bench 405 AND a 6 pack, and then proceed to drink the 6 pack when I am done.  There, that is good.




Best of both worlds!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Best of both worlds!



yep and all of you guys are invited to the party afterwards, cause damn if I can bench press over 400 pounds, I am throwing a party after and celebrating


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

Youre making me want to start a new thread.  Its just a fun ponderment.


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

It is isnt it. My lifts have stalled and I need something new....I am thinking about it as well


----------



## BLACK747 (Jul 23, 2007)

how often do you bench once a week my advice to you is take a week off from benching and then go and bench and that way you can see your true 1rm and work from there oh and start doing partials and force reps  peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 24, 2007)

July 24

Low End Bench Day*

Paused Bench Press
275 x 5
285 x 5
Full "1 mississippi" pause on the chest for these.

Hammer Grip DB Press
115 x 8
115 x 7

Chest Supported Rows
170 x 8
170 x 6
170 x 6

Done.  Working on about an hour of sleep last night, my 9 month old son is sick and was up all night crying.

*After doing some research, I am gonna stray away from Westside for now on my journey to 405.  Goal is still the same, just trying another route to get there.  Going to set my weeks up like this:
Sunday--deadlift day
Tuesday--low end bench day
Wednesday--Squat day
Friday--High end bench day
Don't know what exactly I will use each day for exercises, but obviously deadlift day will be a deadlift variation for 2 sets of 5 followed by accessory stuff.  Each other day will follow a similar pattern.  I will probably go for a max on the big 3 maybe every 3 or 4 weeks to gauge progress.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 25, 2007)

July 25

Squat Day

Paused ATG Squats
255 x 5
255 x 5
*Full "1 mississippi" count in the hole.

Leverage Squats
320 x 15

GHR
BW x 10
BW x 10


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2007)

just got all caught up...wow...stew...you ANIMAL! Good luck on the goal!


----------



## Double D (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice numbers like always......you beast!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

Beast is right, Excellent w/o's Brother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 25, 2007)

thanks guys, but I've got a ways to go before I catch DD and Archie on the squats.  Maybe with benching you can get away with beast ,but not on the leg stuff


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> thanks guys, but I've got a ways to go before I catch DD and Archie on the squats. Maybe with benching you can get away with beast ,but not on the leg stuff


If it looks like a beast, walks like a beast, and most of all.... smells like a beast, then you ARE a beast.

I will be watching this new program Stewart


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

Maybe you should consider the name change


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

katt said:


> Maybe you should consider the name change


 

Hmm...maybe after I bench my 405


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

How about Stewart420


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> How about Stewart420


 
Ooooh, you might be on to something there.....OR just plain on something


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

All this beast and 420 talk is motivating me, I might use tomorrows bench session as my max out day to see where I'm at, assuming I can get somewhat of a decent night's sleep.  My son has a croup cough and yeah, I haven't slept more than 3 hours the past two nights.  I really felt it in my workout yesterday too, very sluggish, I actually layed on the floor after my leverage squat set for like 10 minutes, and I couldn't get up, hehe...

If I do it, I don't expect to get much more than the 365 I got the last time I tried, IF that much, but we'll see.  I somehow am now around 10 pounds lighter than when I tried the last time, so strength might be down a bit, I will make sure to eat a LOT between now and tomorrow though


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2007)

It's not like 365 is chump change.. ha


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> It's not like 365 is chump change.. ha


 
well no you're right, but I expect more from myself that's all


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I don't expect to get much more than the 365


okie dokie S420.... (just trying it on for size..)
now....you know lifting is 90% mental...<insert joke of choice here>
now...if you go in thinking that...guess what...you get out what you put in. If you DON'T expect it...then you are right...you WON'T get it. So...EXPECT to get at LEAST 375. 
You've been my friend and told me to lock it up and just do it...well mi amigo...it's my turn.

just fuqqin DO IT.
(that will be the lifter's version of the Nike slogan)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

..oh my short term goal...if you are interested..is to have all major lifts back up to 3 plates.
I can already dead it...squat isn't too far off...and bench..well..that will take a little while...but I WILL get there..and be able to do at least sets of 5 w/ that weight....mil press...be happy when I can press 2 plates...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ..oh my short term goal...if you are interested..is to have all major lifts back up to 3 plates.
> I can already dead it...squat isn't too far off...and bench..well..that will take a little while...but I WILL get there..and be able to do at least sets of 5 w/ that weight....mil press...be happy when I can press 2 plates...


 
Those are some nice goals to shoot for there, I have 0 doubt you can do all of those goals, probably sooner than you think


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> okie dokie S420.... (just trying it on for size..)
> now....you know lifting is 90% mental...<insert joke of choice here>
> now...if you go in thinking that...guess what...you get out what you put in. If you DON'T expect it...then you are right...you WON'T get it. So...EXPECT to get at LEAST 375.
> You've been my friend and told me to lock it up and just do it...well mi amigo...it's my turn.
> ...


 
hmm, so you want me to try for 375 tomorrow if I attempt it eh??? Hmmm, we shall see


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

no..I want you to just fuqqin do it!
Get your head into the game, brotha!

as the saying goes: whether you think you can or can't...you are right.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> no..I want you to just fuqqin do it!
> Get your head into the game, brotha!
> 
> as the saying goes: whether you think you can or can't...you are right.


 
yeah, well I can tell myself all I want that I'm gonna do it, visualize the weight going up like a feather, smack myself in the face a few times before the lift and all, but it still won't do me any good if I bring the bar down and get pinned by it!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

all I'm saying, mi amigo...is that if that ewight is acheivable for you...and it most likely is...get it in your mind..and make make it happen.
At my stage now..if I were to try and put up 3 plates...i'd get pinned. However...I know I can do 275 w/ spotter for 3 reps...if I get in my head to go for 4...just do it.

kind of weird of late....I usually gauge how my workouts are gonna go by how heavy the bar 'feels'...well...the other day...even the 135 felt 'heavy'...but afer I unracked it..w/ just a small thought of: hhmm..this feels heavy...I'd bring it down..annd just exploded it back up...all the way up to my 245 sets...'dam...this feels kinda heavy...aww...fuq it'


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

Id say to get a baseline too.  I mean, lets say you never get 405, which I doubt, but if your max is set at 350, lets say, and you lift 390lbs in 4 weeks.  Thats 10lbs a week and should earn reasonable credit.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

10 pounds a week ain't gonna happen at these weights.  Once you hit your max, you are REALLY lucky if you could get a 5 pound increase the next week.  When you hover around your max, a fricken feather landing on the bar could make or break the lift.

and you would need to have pretty much optimal nutrition, and optimal rest from week to week if you even want a shot at 10 pound increases per week, and we all know I am NOT going to at least get the rest part


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

I was just using it as an example, not a means to an end.  I meant to give yourself credit if your first max, your baseline, increases even 20lbs, you gotta pat yourself on the back.

Ive never gone through a strict bench program, so i really really want to see how effective those westside workouts are.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I was just using it as an example, not a means to an end. I meant to give yourself credit if your first max, your baseline, increases even 20lbs, you gotta pat yourself on the back.
> 
> Ive never gone through a strict bench program, so i really really want to see how effective those westside workouts are.


 
I wasn't really using a westside program when I benched 365.  I don't know what I was doing at the time, I just decided to max out and hit 365.

Even now, I've decided against westside and I am planning on using a hybrid of a routine I saw from a powerlifter on another board with my own spin on it.  Only one max per week on one of the big three lifts and it rotates, so that if I go for a max bench tomorrow lets say, next week I will max squat and then the following week I will max DL, and then repeat.

will it work? Who the hell knows, we shall see.

I am going for a sports massage tomorrow at noon.  I can't wait.  If I get some decent sleep tonight, then get a good massage, I may just get 375 tomorrow


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

July 26

Extra workout

DB curls
50 x 10
50 x 10

Shoulder prehab
2 rounds, assorted movements


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

nice! I can still do...50lb swings...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> nice! I can still do...50lb swings...



Do those count?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I may just get 375 tomorrow


Good luck on 375.  You can do it!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2007)

I cant wait to see these results.  Really I cant.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 27, 2007)

July 27

Max Bench Test Day

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 2
315 x 1
375 x miss
370 x miss
365 x miss
Done---FUCK!! I am really pissed off...
Well, I learned a very valuable lesson today.  My sticking point is 3-4 inches off my chest.  Lockout shouldn't be an issue.  So, lots more low end work and I think it might be time to reintroduce speed work for all my lifts, so I can work on driving through the sticking point.  FUCK!!!

Wide grip bench press (index finger on rings)
225 x 6
245 x 6
265 x 6

close grip bench press
275 x 4
275 x 4

Chest supported rows
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

hey! You tried...you found a flaw...reassess..and reattack!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> July 27
> 
> Max Bench Test Day
> 
> ...



MMMMmmm.  I am a bit surprised you jumped from 315 to 375 right from the start.  Thats 60lbs.  I know why you did it though, but now we still dont know your max.  Is it above 315?  Yeah, Id say so, but we dont know.

When I looked for my max, I did about 10 sets.  I got to 315 and I did 2 reps, then I continued up in 10lb, 1 rep intervals.  I stopped at 360 cuz 365 wasnt going anywhere, but that may have been cuz of fatigue.  You going right for the gold avoids fatigue, yes, but its still 60lbs.

Its up to you and your confidence, but Id say to try this again when you feel up to it.  Cuz of right now, 315 is your max? Puh-lease.  Cant have that shit.  You do it again and get a max of 340-360, then at least it will be a better peace of mind and a more realistic 405 goal.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> MMMMmmm.  I am a bit surprised you jumped from 315 to 375 right from the start.  Thats 60lbs.  I know why you did it though, but now we still dont know your max.  Is it above 315?  Yeah, Id say so, but we dont know.
> 
> When I looked for my max, I did about 10 sets.  I got to 315 and I did 2 reps, then I continued up in 10lb, 1 rep intervals.  I stopped at 360 cuz 365 wasnt going anywhere, but that may have been cuz of fatigue.  You going right for the gold avoids fatigue, yes, but its still 60lbs.
> 
> Its up to you and your confidence, but Id say to try this again when you feel up to it.  Cuz of right now, 315 is your max? Puh-lease.  Cant have that shit.  You do it again and get a max of 340-360, then at least it will be a better peace of mind and a more realistic 405 goal.



Eh, I am not really worried.  I felt good on my 315 rep, so I said why the hell not.  I would guess that 350+ would have went up had i tried that first instead of 375.  I just had a sports massage and honestly I feel fricken amazing right now, I wouldnt be surprised if I try this again later today


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

did u get the 'happy ending' massage? Seems like a lot of that is going around...might have to look into this...
was'sup, Stew!
Plans for the weekend?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

Keep your chin up and heart light Brother 20, that was your first attempt and I have NO doubt that the next time you will HIT it!!! Your sticking point is exactly where mine is, no problem in lockout here either!!! What I did was use DB's and go w/a parallel grip, go wide at the bottom and really squeeze and explode up!!! Don't really know much but it worked for me!!! Best Wishes and enjoy the weekend, hope your child gets better soon!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 27, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Keep your chin up and heart light Brother 20, that was your first attempt and I have NO doubt that the next time you will HIT it!!! Your sticking point is exactly where mine is, no problem in lockout here either!!! What I did was use DB's and go w/a parallel grip, go wide at the bottom and really squeeze and explode up!!! Don't really know much but it worked for me!!! Best Wishes and enjoy the weekend, hope your child gets better soon!!!


 
Thanks Archie...I think he got mom and dad sick cause we aren't feeling so hot right now, my throat is killing me....eh..

As for the benching, yeah I plan on doing some neutral grip DB presses on my first bench day of the week,, along with heavy paused benches, incline benches or decline benches.  I assume all of those work the low end since they are "chest" emphasis presses as opposed to shoulders or tris.

On my second bench day, when I don't max out, I will do the wide grip benches as long as my shoulders don't get mad at me.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

I hear ya, be careful w/the shoulders, I'm nursing one right now!!! Hope you ALL feel better SOON!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2007)

I logged on tonight, and the first thing I did is come to your journal to see if you got it.

You didn't, so the f what. You burned yourself out on the max, then reduced the weight by less then 2%? Not a surprise you didn't get that either. Stick to your guns, it is obviously working. You'll nail it next time  .


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 27, 2007)

I come to your journal just to get a jolt- I am just blown away by what you are attempting. I can't even fathom lifting this heavy.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2007)

hey JD and BB---

I have to admit that you guys are really helping me with all of your kind words, makes it easy to get up for these lifts, of course, getting up for the lift isn't everything as I found out on Friday, but whatever, I am sure I could have hit 350 had I tried it first, but I got greedy, so what, it's better to aim high than low right?  And you are right, in two weeks when I max on the bench again, I GUARANTEE at least 365 or else I am just going to quit working out for good and take up gardening


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I come to your journal just to get a jolt- I am just blown away by what you are attempting. I can't even fathom lifting this heavy.



of course you know it works both ways...I can't even fathom doing some of the stuff you do either, so it's all relative BB, we all have our strengths (no pun intended)!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2007)

July 29

Deadlift emphasis day

Conventional deads
385 x 3
385 x 3
385 x 3
*Probably had more in me, but I took it easy since I am feeling a little crappy this weekend, but overall I am happy with this, probably a personal best for sets and reps on deads 

Speed Box Squats (used sheetrock container as my box)
160 x 2 (10 sets)

Glute Ham Raises
BW+10 x 8
BW+10 x 7
BW+10 x 6

Wide grip pullups
BW x 10
BW x 10


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

You workout at home?  How are you doing the glute-ham raises?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> You workout at home?  How are you doing the glute-ham raises?



I actually bought a cheap GHR/hyperextension machine.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I actually bought a cheap GHR/hyperextension machine.


Cool!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> in two weeks when I max on the bench again, I GUARANTEE at least 365 or else I am just going to quit working out for good and take up gardening



Gardening?    I'm not believing that one.    You're like me.  You'll quit lifting when they have to pry that barbell from your cold dead fingers.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Gardening?  I'm not believing that one.  You're like me. You'll quit lifting when they have to pry that barbell from your cold dead fingers.


 
yeah, more than likely the case, but I do have a mean set of hedge clippers and a broadcast spreader that I am dying to use


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2007)

July 31

Speed bench day

Speed Bench (Done with bench press grip)
225 x 3 (8 sets)

Neutral Grip DB Press
125 x 6
125 x 5
125 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2007)

Ive always wondered the effects of the "Speed Bench"


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ive always wondered the effects of the "Speed Bench"


 
I will let you know in a couple of weeks  

I am pretty sure it is just a tool to help you complete a max lift attempt.  Sure the theory is nice, that it helps to develop speed to go along with your strength.  A fast and strong person is better than a slow and strong person.

they are a nice change of pace to be honest, but like I said, I am on a goal to bench 405, once I hit that goal, I will probably change my workout patterns, but if this tool helps me get there, then cool, if not, oh well.

I wouldn't be doing them if I wasn't going for that max, lets put it that way.  I would like to tell you that I feel like I can knock someone down faster if I got into a fight, but I don't know cause I haven't tried yet


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2007)

Here is a video of the DB presses.....these were hard as shit!






YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> July 31
> 
> Speed bench day
> 
> ...


I figured you gave up on speed bench.  I am still on the fence about them since I don't 'feel' any benefit and they hurt my elbows, but I think I was lowering the bar way too quick.  DE Bench is my next workout so I guess I better make up my mind. hahaha

Good looking workout.  Nice video too btw.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I figured you gave up on speed bench. I am still on the fence about them since I don't 'feel' any benefit and they hurt my elbows, but I think I was lowering the bar way too quick. DE Bench is my next workout so I guess I better make up my mind. hahaha
> 
> Good looking workout. Nice video too btw.


 
I reintroduced it because of my failures at the max attempt.  You know the deal, generate more speed and hopefully you have a better chance to drive throught the sticking point, blah blah blah.

I don't let them hurt my elbows though.  I mimic my actual bench press form on them.  I lower the bar at around the same speed as my max attempt and then just lift it as fast as I can.  so basically, it is the same as my max attempts but faster.

I guess you won't necessarily "feel" the benefit until you go for a max attempt    Or, at least I know I can generate 225 pounds of force pretty quickly, might come in handy if I ever have an "Akira moment"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 31, 2007)

> Neutral Grip DB Press
> 125 x 6
> 125 x 5
> 125 x 5



Geeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzz.

Impressive!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Here is a video of the DB presses.....these were hard as shit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy mother of god, I cant believe how huge those DBs are.  Those are the kind of DBs you attach weight to, yes?

When you were sitting upright, I thought...jesus, does this guy have a neck?


...Of course, after my recent broadcast, I shouldnt even dare to make fun of a midget benching a Dachsun, much less anyones vid.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 1, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Holy mother of god, I cant believe how huge those DBs are. Those are the kind of DBs you attach weight to, yes?
> 
> When you were sitting upright, I thought...jesus, does this guy have a neck?
> 
> ...


 
yeah, they are fricken huge and annoying.  I bought 18 inch db handles and they weigh 6 pounds each, so I had 4 25s and 2 10s on each handle, so I techincally did 126 pounds, hehe.  these handles are pretty cool though, I think I figured out I can assemble up to like 175 or 180 lb dbs or something rediculous like that  

I have pretty big traps, that is my body part that just grows from doing nothing related to them.  I never do shrugs, but I've always had them.

And what are you talking about? Your recent broadcast has "star" written all over it.  Some day when you are old and gray, you are gonna look back fondly at that video and remember all the crazy and wild times you had when you were younger.....it is priceless


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

Where are you at on your bench max?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Where are you at on your bench max?



not where I want to be, that's for sure....


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 2, 2007)

Aug 1

Volume is killing me lately, gonna go low volume for a while....

Stick to the basic exercises ala starr 5x5, however, I will only be doing one set of 5 heavy, as opposed to the whole 5x5, which by the way still sucks my ass 

Squats
4 ramping up sets
255 x 5

Bench Press
4 ramping sets
285 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
4 ramping sets
185 x 5

Pullups
10, 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Aug 1
> 
> Volume is killing me lately, gonna go low volume for a while....
> 
> ...


So Westside/PL is out? .  The jury is still out for me.  Funny how Westside, a program that is known for singles, really has quite a bit of volume to it.  

Ramping sets is basically what I have been doing for a couple of years now, and it works pretty well.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2007)

What is a "ramping set?"


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> What is a "ramping set?"


 
it's just 4 progressively heavier sets before the target set, you can consider them part warmup, part extra workload.

Instead of doing 5 sets of 5 with the same weight, which is what killed me on that program the last time, you just essentially do the ramp up method each day, so you are limiting total volume, while still getting a nice, heavy set of 5 in each day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> it's just 4 progressively heavier sets before the target set, you can consider them part warmup, part extra workload.
> 
> Instead of doing 5 sets of 5 with the same weight, which is what killed me on that program the last time, you just essentially do the ramp up method each day, so you are limiting total volume, while still getting a nice, heavy set of 5 in each day



Three times a week ???


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> it's just 4 progressively heavier sets before the target set, you can consider them part warmup, part extra workload.
> 
> Instead of doing 5 sets of 5 with the same weight, which is what killed me on that program the last time, you just essentially do the ramp up method each day, so you are limiting total volume, while still getting a nice, heavy set of 5 in each day



Ohh, so its a summarization of warm up sets.  Gotcha..


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Three times a week ???


 
yeah, I think I need something 3 times a week.  4 times is just too much right now, especially since I want to TRY to incorporate some other activities into my days such as bike riding, or even jogging with my jogging stroller with my son, and when you work out with weights 4 times a week, it really limits your chances to do this stuff.  I mean, between working all day, not sleeping that great cause of the baby, it definitely makes doing any form of cardio on a weight day impossible.

I am contemplating trying to do something 3 times a week varying the rep ranges each day, so that one day would be a 5x5 scheme, the next day would be something like 8x3 and the third say would be 4x6, staying in that 25 total rep range area.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2007)

Buy ephedra.  Now nothing can stop you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, I think I need something 3 times a week.  4 times is just too much right now, especially since I want to TRY to incorporate some other activities into my days such as bike riding, or even jogging with my jogging stroller with my son, and when you work out with weights 4 times a week, it really limits your chances to do this stuff.  I mean, between working all day, not sleeping that great cause of the baby, it definitely makes doing any form of cardio on a weight day impossible.
> 
> I am contemplating trying to do something 3 times a week varying the rep ranges each day, so that one day would be a 5x5 scheme, the next day would be something like 8x3 and the third say would be 4x6, staying in that 25 total rep range area.



Gotcha.......sounds good.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ohh, so its a summarization of warm up sets. Gotcha..


 
I guess you could say that, but technically they are more challenging than a warmup set.

for example, on bench press I did something like this:
170 x 5
200 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5
and then the main set
285 x 5

If I were just going for the 285x5 set, I probably would have done something like this for a warmup only:
135 x 10
225 x 5
then hit the set.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Buy ephedra. Now nothing can stop you.


 
yeah, I would love to but I would probably have a heart attack from it.  I can't even drink caffeinated soda that much anymore cause I get palpitations now and then from stimulants.  It sucks cause I can't even really drink my beloved green tea so much anymore  

I remember back in the day when Hydroxycut was the rage with the ephedra in it.  That stuff was just plain wicked to me.  I remember taking it before working out and not being able to rest between sets, I just wanted to keep going without stopping....of course, the racing heart for like 3 hours post workout wasn't a good thing, but man, that stuff is just plain evil


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2007)

Hmm...still looks like a warm up.

I dont know...I am thinking of CowPimps sticky while I look at your definition and it disputes that its a warm up..thats for sure.  I mean, doing all that weight could cause fatigue, BUT now I see how its part of the workout.

I think how I got confused was that you didnt include what you did in your journal entry, so I figured it was just light shit.  I cant see people caring about my warm ups too much..  In fact, in my warm up section I never put the volume or intensity, cuz...well, who cares.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2007)

I liked the liquid clenbutrix. You 'shot' a little (about 3 mg) under your tongue within 30 min of working...WHAOO!!!! THat would wake you up!
People at work looked at me odd....when I would stick my needleless syringe under my tongue. It tasted like crap. THink of: chalky jaegermeister...(sp)


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hmm...still looks like a warm up.
> 
> I dont know...I am thinking of CowPimps sticky while I look at your definition and it disputes that its a warm up..thats for sure. I mean, doing all that weight could cause fatigue, BUT now I see how its part of the workout.
> 
> I think how I got confused was that you didnt include what you did in your journal entry, so I figured it was just light shit. I cant see people caring about my warm ups too much.. In fact, in my warm up section I never put the volume or intensity, cuz...well, who cares.


 
It does cause some fatigue, just not as much as the dual factor 5x5 program, which is the one that is the cause of much hatred around these parts.

In a way what you are doing is almost like a one set sort of full body routine, of course only using 3 compound movements, but you are still hitting full body 3 times per week.  But since the other 4 sets are still heavier than a traditional warmup, you get some workload and volume thrown in there, which really shouldn't impact the main set of 5. 

I am just really tired and on the verge of being sick the past couple of weeks.  It's funny cause I am usually never tired during the actual workouts, it's just mostly before and after, hehe.  I thought I might have been pushing myself too hard with the weights, so I was looking for a way to kind of back off while still improving my numbers and I came up with this for now.  If I do it for a week or two and then feel more refreshed, I might go back into something more intense, we'll see


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, I would love to but I would probably have a heart attack from it.  I can't even drink caffeinated soda that much anymore cause I get palpitations now and then from stimulants.  It sucks cause I can't even really drink my beloved green tea so much anymore
> 
> I remember back in the day when Hydroxycut was the rage with the ephedra in it.  That stuff was just plain wicked to me.  I remember taking it before working out and not being able to rest between sets, I just wanted to keep going without stopping....of course, the racing heart for like 3 hours post workout wasn't a good thing, but man, that stuff is just plain evil



Oh wow.  Well then thats that.  I forgot to put my usual disclaimer in there...

So no Capt. & Cokes for you huh.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh wow. Well then thats that. I forgot to put my usual disclaimer in there...
> 
> *So no Capt. & Cokes for you huh*.


 
I do make SMALL exceptions  Those are my downfall...the only alcoholic beverage that I will drink...(well, drink a lot of that is)

Plus when I am drinking at mine or a buddy's house, I can always use caffeine free


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2007)

Aug 3

Deadlifts
245 x 5
285 x 5
317.5 x 5
355 x 5

Full Squats
155 x 5
180 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

Neutral Grip DB Press (ss) DB Rows (same weight on each)
85 x 5
95 x 5
110 x 5
120 x 5


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Keep your chin up and heart light Brother 20, that was your first attempt and I have NO doubt that the next time you will HIT it!!! Your sticking point is exactly where mine is, no problem in lockout here either!!! What I did was use DB's and go w/a parallel grip, go wide at the bottom and really squeeze and explode up!!! Don't really know much but it worked for me!!! Best Wishes and enjoy the weekend, hope your child gets better soon!!!




It seemed to me like that was a fair hoike ( weight increase) in just a week.  How fast would you increase that much Archangel?.. too subjective i guess.

Good luck with your progressions . Lookin good 20.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2007)

Aug 5

Full Squats
155 x 5
180 x 5
205 x 5
230 x 5
260 x 3
205 x 8

Bench Press
170 x 5
200 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5
290 x 3
225 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
110 x 5
130 x 5
145 x 5
165 x 5
190 x 3
145 x 8

Pullups
10, 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm loving your workouts Stewart. I decided today I'm dropping westside style wo's and going with more what you are doing. I seem better suited to that, and r/p sets.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm loving your workouts Stewart. I decided today I'm dropping westside style wo's and going with more what you are doing. I seem better suited to that, and r/p sets.


 
i am loosely following a starr 5x5 scheme for now, not the one that gave me issues the last time, but a linear one.  Do a search for Starr intermediate or linear workout and you can read about it.

it calls for squats 3 times a week, so I doubt you would want to try it to a T with your knees and all, but as long as my back doesn't yell at me, I love doing squats 3 times, it's about time I build up my base the right way.  So I will just use the basic exercises and work up to my 405 that way.

There are many ways to get there, westside is only one way, and it's a good way, but not for us common folk, maybe for an elite powerlifter, but not us.  (although that being said I will probably use the template again at some point  )


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2007)

I know all about Starr, I have been lifting since I was 34.  I tried it many times and always came to the same conclusion.  It is another program, that at least for me, has overtraining written all over it .

Yeah, for sure I will use some Westside concepts in the future.


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

I have seen many guys do well with both programs and seems like to me they have always had some sort of issue with overtraining. A few days off they feel brand new....and then they go at it again. I know for someone like JD squatting 3 days a week would be brutal and just wouldnt work.....do you have the same issue with leg pressing as well?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

As usual, excellent w/o's in here Brother 20!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Squats 3x's per week - brutal!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Squats 3x's per week - brutal!!!


 

more like......


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah, I don't look forward to the dreaded squats but they have to be done.  Three times a week though?   You're a better man than I.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 7, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> yeah, I don't look forward to the dreaded squats but they have to be done. Three times a week though? *You're a better man than I. *


 
I wouldn't go that far, but I am enjoying them at the moment, (at the moment being the key phrase).  I just need to build them up to a repectable level.

I am just sick of being the guy who benches more than he can squat


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I am just sick of being the guy who benches more than he can squat



That's because you have those friggin huge-ass arms.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2007)

Aug 8

Full Squats
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
This was fun........not 

Bench Press
135 x 10
225 x 5
275 x 1
305 x 5
Video to follow....

T-Bar Rows (I am sick of writing chest supported rows, so I will use t-bar from now on)
90 x 10
140 x 5
180 x 1
200 x 5 PR
This was fun too, damn near ripped my biceps off the bone on these

Glute ham raises
BW x 10, 10


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

remember: PAIN....is weakness leaving the body.
Did that piece of motivational inspiration help?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> remember: PAIN....is weakness leaving the body.
> Did that piece of motivational inspiration help?


 
well, not so much after the fact, maybe before hand it would have


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

dammit..now I am gonna have t olog in when I get home tonight!!!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice controled bench!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice controled bench!


 
thanks! It's my specialty


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2007)

Aug 10

Rack Pulls
warm ups
405 x 5
405 x 5
405 x 5
405 x 5
Ouch--substituted these for regular deads, hopefully this will help my lower back out a bit.

Standing DB press
75 x 5
75 x 5
75 x 5
75 x 5

Pullups
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5

Decline Crunches
BW+25 x 10
BW+25 x 10


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey Stew! I just breezed thru your blog! September is coming, Mr. Mom!
that wsa a great looking workout!
plans for the weekend?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Stew! I just breezed thru your blog! September is coming, Mr. Mom!
> that wsa a great looking workout!
> plans for the weekend?



I didn't know anybody actually read that thing, hehe...I gotta update it eh..it's been a while...

Anyway, yep it is coming  Very scary thing I am doing, I hope it works out money wise and mental health wise for me!  It's gonna be very interesting, I know it's gonna be a big pain in the ass, but it's also gonna be awesome, I mean how many fathers get to spend that kind of time with their sons?  My dad came home at like 6-7 o'clock every night and I only had weekends with him, well at least until I was 7 and he moved out and divorced my mom, so I look at this as an amazing opportunity for little Ryan.  Plus, mom is a teacher, so she will be home with him quite often too.

I look at it like this is my chance to get him good enough at sports to make the pros, we're gonna play and practice every damn day.  MLB here he comes!

This weekend....going to a sort of family reunion type thing on my fathers side, it is going to be over a 2 hour trip with traffic, it will be the baby's first long trip, I hope he is OK and doesn't spaz out!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

you'll be fine.
does the mini-van...(ha! You are about to become a 'soccer dad!)

have a dvd for infants? Aren't babies attracted to bright colors and such?
outta my depth here...being single and all....
that's great that you are gonna get to spend that much time with him! 

Maybe we can find you something to do while you are at home...besides becoming LI's best PT...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Aug 10
> 
> Rack Pulls
> warm ups
> ...



I want to see a vid of the rack pulls!  I really dont know where to start them...(knees, shins?)

Oh and if you get sick of saying "chest supported rows," put down Spider Rows.  Theyre the same thing.  T-bar rows are a different.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I want to see a vid of the rack pulls! I really dont know where to start them...(knees, shins?)
> 
> Oh and if you get sick of saying "chest supported rows," put down Spider Rows. Theyre the same thing. T-bar rows are a different.


 
I know they're not T-Bar rows, don't go all technical on me now  

I have a cheesy squat rack that I use at my home gym, I actually drilled a bunch of extra holes in it to make additional heights for things.  The ones I used for the rack pulls were basically about an inch lower than the bottom of my kneecap, that's the best I can describe it without a video.

You can start them anywhere really, I am not using them as a tool for a weakspot so to speak, I am just doing a heavy pull for my back cause I think if I did regular deadlifts every week while also squatting twice per week, I will blow out my back relatively soon.  

not that these were easy or anything like that, so I may have to rethink my theory


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Aug 12

Full Squats
145 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
245 x 5
280 x 5

Bench Press
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5

Spider Rows (For AKIRA)
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2007)

Youre still on for the 405 yes?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 12, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Youre still on for the 405 yes?


 

I am trying... 

If I can complete my reps for this coming week, I will be entering into the deload and intensification phase, so the 3x3s will really help boost the max.  If I can make this program last for 4 or 5 more weeks, I will then go for my new max.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 15, 2007)

Aug 15

Full Squats
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 10
225 x 5
275 x 1
320 x 4
Missed the 5th rep, but I will take it, I guess 

Spider Rows
90 x 10
140 x 5
180 x 1
210 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

yer gonna be walkin' all funny-like tomorrow after those front squats!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> yer gonna be walkin' all funny-like tomorrow after those front squats!



Front squats?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 15, 2007)

burner my friend, those were "full" squats, not front squats!
yeah, like I could even do one front squat with that weight!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2007)

What's up ?  I see you are still with the same program    Are you getting some sleep these days............???

Work is kicking my ass but I still manage to get to the gym 3 days.    Now that the baby is mobile it's a lot more fun to come home and play


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 17, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's up ? I see you are still with the same program  Are you getting some sleep these days............???
> 
> Work is kicking my ass but I still manage to get to the gym 3 days. Now that the baby is mobile it's a lot more fun to come home and play


 
Ah, life is up that's what....between having one week left at my network admin job  , getting my new job at the gym all straightened out, putting my house up for sale, looking for new houses, and going after my now crawling son, things are a little hectic.

I am down to 3 days a week lifting as well on this program, it is wierd for me cause I am used to way more, although I have to say it is a welcome break not having to worry about hitting the weights some days and just relaxing.  The sleep is getting a bit better although I am still tired during the day, I actually have found that my best workouts come at around 11AM, after eating my breakfast at around 7:30.  the after work workouts now are just sluggish.

But, I have to say, I pushed through the 5x5 dual factor and I am 2 workouts away from hitting the 3x3 deload and intensification phases! Yay for me, I made it!  OF course, I made a few changes to the program to help me out, but it's working.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2007)

Sounds like you ARE keeping busy.   Just wait until Ryan is walking........Good luck with the new job.

Why are you moving?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aug 17

Rack Deads
425 x 5
425 x 5
425 x 5
425 x 4
*My back has already sent out a thank you letter for tomorrow morning's pain 

DB Overhead Presses
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5
*These were the most perfect reps ever.  Back was completely straight, still, and STRONG, gave me all the support I needed.  Good stuff 

Pullups
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
Switched to Chinups
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
*I like chins so much better, don't know why I even switched, but I will go with chins from now on.  Weights are set for pullups though, so I will get a "break" on the chins until the next cycle (if there is one )

Decline Crunches
BW+25 x 10
BW+25 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 17, 2007)

Heres a video of the rack deads, set 2 I believe. I took the belt off actually after this set, made no difference really...






YouTube Video


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice rack deads Stew. You still looking for a training job?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 17, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sounds like you ARE keeping busy. Just wait until Ryan is walking........Good luck with the new job.
> 
> Why are you moving?


 
We live in the town my wife and I both grew up in, but the town has gone downhill big time in the past 10 years.  there is no way I am sending Ryan and future siblings to this school district, so we would have to move anyway when he starts school.  We took out a 5 year adjustable rate interest only mortgage on the house with the intention of getting out within those 5 years, so we are on course.  Of course, selling and buying at the same time is a difficult proposition, so hopefully it works out for us.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice rack deads Stew. You still looking for a training job?


 
Hey stanger, where the hell have you been....oh yeah, playing lots of softball right???  

Actually I am starting a job at New York Sports Clubs in September, gotta start somewhere ya know! I got my "uniform" the other day, a black NYSC T-shirt that says PERSONAL TRAINER in big white letters on the back....how ghey !! No one will have any questions as to what I do there....


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2007)

Aug 19

Full Squats
135 x 10
225 x 5
275 x 1
295 x 5

Bench Press
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 4
295 x 3
295 x 4
Ughhh....deload here I come

Chest Supported Rows
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 4
195 x 4

Made it through 4 weeks of this, next week is the deload week, and for once I am truly looking forward to it


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2007)

I gotta get back on here soon so I can see the vid of the racks.

Not very happy with the bench numbers huh>?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2007)

Squats are progressing nicely!  Smart move on the house.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Actually I am starting a job at New York Sports Clubs in September, gotta start somewhere ya know! I got my "uniform" the other day, a black NYSC T-shirt that says PERSONAL TRAINER in big white letters on the back....how ghey !! No one will have any questions as to what I do there....



Are they black shirts with white letters?  The trainers at the club where I workout have the same shirt.  Is this some secret society we're not supposed to find out about?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't envy you with the buying and selling at the same time.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I gotta get back on here soon so I can see the vid of the racks.
> 
> Not very happy with the bench numbers huh>?



Eh, I was setup to fail at this workout anyway.  I didn't sleep well last night, baby woke up crying twice and with the whole house thing, it's been weighing on my mind, and I had to work out early cause I had a party to go to today, so all in all, ok I guess, but I could have done better.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Squats are progressing nicely!  Smart move on the house.



Yes they are, the 295 was pretty easy, of course, I had squatted more in the past, but those were power squats with a wide stance.  These are now shoulder width practically full depth squats, so it's like learning them all over again.

Ah the house, well to make matters more interesting, we found a buyer on our house, and we agreed upon a price, they gave us a good faith deposit, and they are going to get an engineer to look at the house.  Should be a good thing right?  But alas, there is absolute shit to look at where we want to live in our price range.  We could move more out east on the island and get an amazing house and property for what we can afford, but then my wife will have an hour commute each way, and I don't want to do that to her.  I want her closer, especially with me being home with the baby.  So we are getting a little nervous now.  Either we pay more than we want to and strap ourselves, or we buy a piece of shit, either way we won't be happy.

I guess I always can back out as long as I don't sign a contract.  Problem is, the house was listed for a week on for sale by owner, and we found someone that was willing to pay our price.  Other than them, only 2 other people looked at the house, it's not exactly a hot bed of activity.  So, we feel we should take the deal and run.  Run to what is exactly the problem now ....


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Are they black shirts with white letters?  The trainers at the club where I workout have the same shirt.  Is this some secret society we're not supposed to find out about?



There are things in life you wouldn't understand, things you shouldn't understand.....


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Eh, I was setup to fail at this workout anyway.  I didn't sleep well last night, baby woke up crying twice and with the whole house thing, it's been weighing on my mind, and I had to work out early cause I had a party to go to today, so all in all, ok I guess, but I could have done better.



I know how you feel.  The next time I workout, I will be in another city, in another gym.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I guess I always can back out as long as I don't sign a contract.  Problem is, the house was listed for a week on for sale by owner, and we found someone that was willing to pay our price.  Other than them, only 2 other people looked at the house, it's not exactly a hot bed of activity.  So, we feel we should take the deal and run.  Run to what is exactly the problem now ....



Is there any way that you can sell the house and rent for a while until the selection of available houses improves?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Is there any way that you can sell the house and rent for a while until the selection of available houses improves?


 
I could always do that or even, gasp, move into one of our parent's houses for a while to save money, but hell if I wanna do either option with a baby and all.  

I know YM moved out while his house was being redone, but I don't know how he pulled that one off.  Putting all my belongings into storage, living somewhere else, then finding the house, moving everything from storage to the house....yeah, I would rather not


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I could always do that or even, gasp, move into one of our parent's houses for a while to save money, but hell if I wanna do either option with a baby and all.
> 
> I know YM moved out while his house was being redone, but I don't know how he pulled that one off.  Putting all my belongings into storage, living somewhere else, then finding the house, moving everything from storage to the house....yeah, I would rather not



You have a buyer and for the price you want (and it only took 1 week)    Take it!   

With today's market you don't find buyers that easy.....It's a lot easier to be able to buy a house with "cash in hand".   This way you don't have to worry about two mortages    It may be uncomfortable for a few months if you don't have THE house you want now but I'm sure you can find the one you want PLUS get a good deal on it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 20, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> You have a buyer and for the price you want (and it only took 1 week)  Take it!
> 
> With today's market you don't find buyers that easy.....It's a lot easier to be able to buy a house with "cash in hand". This way you don't have to worry about two mortages  It may be uncomfortable for a few months if you don't have THE house you want now but I'm sure you can find the one you want PLUS get a good deal on it.


 
Yeah, I know that if I were to pass it up it would be a mistake.  My house only has one bathroom and is in a neighborhood where MLS has about 350 home listings for sale.  I think I would be a complete moron not to take it. 

It is just a scary thing to think about, upheaving your family from what they are comfortable with to potentially nothing for a bit.

How did the baby react to being in a different place for a couple of months?  I know Ryan doesn't really take too well to not being home, of course, he isn't in his surroundings and his own crib and stuff, so maybe that is a factor.  I would hate to move and then he is a complete wreck for a while, that would make me sad


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Putting all my belongings into storage, living somewhere else, then finding the house, moving everything from storage to the house....yeah, I would rather not



That's exactly what I did back in 1999.  I sold my house and put most of my stuff in storage, and rented a small 2 BR apartment.  I got a 9 month rental (summer rental for an outrageous amount of money) and was able to take my time looking for a house.



Stewart20 said:


> How did the baby react to being in a different place for a couple of months?  I know Ryan doesn't really take too well to not being home, of course, he isn't in his surroundings and his own crib and stuff, so maybe that is a factor.  I would hate to move and then he is a complete wreck for a while, that would make me sad



My kids were 4 when we moved.  They had their toys so all was well. If you have his toys and crib, the new surroundings may not be a problem.  Of course, my kids were used to being in different surroundings as I took them virtually everywhere.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2007)

hiya stew! What moomba said. Buyers aren't out in droves, so if you have the option...go for it. 
Also...as mentioned...you don't want 2 mortgages...also...it would also be a contingincy contract. A regular buyer's contract is WAY stronger.
(contingincy: you have to sell your house before being able to buy the next)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2007)

Baby girl was fine.   We set up her crib and toys.   Switching houses wasn't an issue at all


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2007)

Take the money and run!  I have friends that thought they were going to turn a deal quick, only to be waiting 1-2 years later to sell their house.

You mentioned your wife's commute.  Can she find a job closer to your ideal area?  I know that is easier said then done, but is it an option?  If you move in with relatives, it could buy you a lot of time.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 22, 2007)

Aug 22

DELOAD DAY 1

Squats
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3

Bench Press
135 x 10
225 x 5
275 x 1
320 x 3

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 10
140 x 5
180 x 1
210 x 3

Close Grip Bench Press
275 x 7

Hammer Curls
63 x 5
*Before anyone asks where I got 63 from, the adjustable db handle I used weighs about 3 pounds 

Pretty uneventful workout, deloads suck


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

For a deload workout, that's quite good.


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

you're deloading and THAT was your workout??? Daaamnnn,, I'd better step it up a notch..


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 23, 2007)

katt said:


> you're deloading and THAT was your workout??? Daaamnnn,, I'd better step it up a notch..



haha, oh stop, we all know your workouts are the talk of the town around here, I think you are doing just fine katt


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2007)

Are you ready for your new job ???????????????


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Are you ready for your new job ???????????????


 
  

Tomorrow is my last day at work    then I have 3 weeks off, then I begin my personal training gig after that.  Gonna be interesting, that's all I have to say.  Oh and this morning, Mr. Ryan unleashed the hugest shit ever to date, I think it was just his way of reminding me what I have to look forward to in a couple days


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Oh and this morning, Mr. Ryan unleashed the hugest shit ever to date, I think it was just his way of reminding me what I have to look forward to in a couple days



Just you wait until you are rushing to go somewhere and Mr. Ryan does a nice messy one, one that oozes out the top of the diaper and up his back.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Just you wait until you are rushing to go somewhere and Mr. Ryan does a nice messy one, one that oozes out the top of the diaper and up his back.


 
yeah, I am waiting for the big one to happen.  I already have a contingency plan though, so I will be somewhat prepared.  Basically, he is going right into the bathtub if that happens, clothes and all, then I will worry about getting them off and cleaning him up, I ain't no dummy, I'm not messing with that stuff!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, I am waiting for the big one to happen. I already have a contingency plan though, so I will be somewhat prepared. Basically, he is going right into the bathtub if that happens, clothes and all, then I will worry about getting them off and cleaning him up, I ain't no dummy, I'm not messing with that stuff!


Stew don't take no shit from nobody!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 23, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Stew don't take no shit from nobody!


 
Damn straight


----------



## ZECH (Aug 23, 2007)

I use to work out with a guy that flat benched 5 plates and a nickel on each side to make it past 500. Made me feel puny~


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 25, 2007)

Aug 25

Trying something different starting today.  One set full body workouts, and I will inundate myself with protein to see what effect that has.

Squats
295 x 6

Dips 
BW+115 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 7

DB Overhead Press
80 x 6

Pullups
BW+25 x 8

Close grip bench press
285 x 5

barbell Curls
115 x 8

Glute ham raise
BW+20 x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2007)

Are you doing any warmup sets at all?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you doing any warmup sets at all?


 

when I do this type of routine, I will do warmups on the first 3 exercises, usually being a leg or lower body exercise, an upper body push and an upper body pull, and after that I usually just jump into the remaining exercises cause the muscles are pretty warmed up already.

So today, I did some warmups on the squats, some warmups on the dips, and warmups on the rows, and then the rest I just went for it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 25, 2007)

Best of luck with your new job man.  Looking super strong as always.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Best of luck with your new job man. Looking super strong as always.


 
thanks JD, hopefully everything will work out with the new job, like I mentioned, Friday was my last day at my old job and it was quite a nerve-wracking decision to give up the job I had, which was pretty much a permanent position since it was with a school district, so I gave up guaranteed money for not so guaranteed money and a lot less of it.

Ah, the things we do for our kids, I am glad a lot of you guys have kids so you can relate to my decision, you guys without kids, you won't believe it now, but when you have them, you will see what we mean


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 27, 2007)

Aug 26-

30 minutes of jogging/walking/sprinting
*I am big time out of shape!

Aug 27

Sore as hell from the running yesterday!

Deadlifts
405 x 5
*set and reset on each rep

Incline Bench Press
275 x 5

Pendlay Rows
275 x 5

Chinups
BW+50 x 9

Close Grip Floor Press
275 x 8

Hammer Curls
63 x 6

Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2007)

Are you keeping the RI's short with your new FB routine ??

Running is a bitch if you don't do it often ...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Aug 26-
> 
> 30 minutes of jogging/walking/sprinting
> *I am big time out of shape!
> ...



Now thats the way to do it!  I hardly ever see people do deadlifts right, much less, reset between each rep.  I know its just a readjustment of the grip, but bottom line, it needs it anway.

Heavy Pendlays there...I dont even want to try those.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Are you keeping the RI's short with your new FB routine ??
> 
> Running is a bitch if you don't do it often ...


 
Nah, I don't do short RIs  

I am doing about 2 minutes between them just so I can be able to lift maximum weight and reps for the exercise.  If I am only doing one set, I don't want to limit myself with short RIs, this is not HIT  

And my fricken ankles and hamstrings are still sore from the running


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Now thats the way to do it! I hardly ever see people do deadlifts right, much less, reset between each rep. I know its just a readjustment of the grip, but bottom line, it needs it anway.
> 
> Heavy Pendlays there...I dont even want to try those.


 
I don't even think I can comfortably do touch and go deadlifts, I like to reset my grip and all on each rep, but like everyone always says, they are called "dead"lifts for a reason.

How is the new school treating you?  I should pop into your journal more to check out the stories, just haven't had lots of free time lately...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2007)

Aug 29.

Medium Grip Bench Press (pinkies on rings)
135 x 10
225 x 6
315 x 1
335 x 1
355 x 
345 x 1 (barely)

Chinups
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 6

Incline Bench Press
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 3

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2007)

Aug 31

Deadlifts
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 3
405 x 1
add belt
455 x 1
475 x 1 
That was super tough, but I got the fucker up.

Squats
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5

Hypers
BW+50 x 12
BW+50 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2007)

> 475 x 1
> That was super tough, but I got the fucker up.



 Nice work 

Deads and Squats.................


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work
> 
> Deads and Squats.................


 
You ain't kidding, what the hell was I thinking??

Oh, I wanted to add that my BW this morning was 215, so I have effectively lost 10 pounds from about around the 4th of july till now, and I hit a DL personal best at this lighter weight, so that's cool.

Of course, the funny thing is, my benching is actually suffering, while my lower body work is improving at each session.  I guess it's hard to have it all.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 31, 2007)

Your workouts look great and your lifts are very impressive.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Your workouts look great and your lifts are very impressive.


 
Thanks DD, my biggest enemy right now is consistency, once I find that, I believe I will be deadly.  I am just too far all over the place with my workouts.

I do really like going for the one rep max stuff though, so I am trying to find a happy medium between doing max lifts, and also keeping up some stuff for general size and strength


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> You ain't kidding, what the hell was I thinking??
> 
> Oh, I wanted to add that my BW this morning was 215, so I have effectively lost 10 pounds from about around the 4th of july till now, and I hit a DL personal best at this lighter weight, so that's cool.
> 
> Of course, the funny thing is, my benching is actually suffering, while my lower body work is improving at each session.  I guess it's hard to have it all.



I wouldn't worry about your benching.  You said you wanted to be more balanced    You are getting there.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 31, 2007)

I know your goal is a 405 bench press, but remember the pectoralis is significantly less important than your hams, quads and lats.  It is vastly more important to focus on those three group ahead of the other.

I'm so tired of seeing people who are push dominant when it's effectively the least important of the "major" groups.  Your deadlift is fantastic, thats the lift that matters.  And your bench press is great, anyway.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2007)

well you guys are right, I am definitely getting more balanced.  I admit that I was, and pretty much still am a push dominant person, but that's also because I didn't do a deadlift or a squat pretty much until about 3 years ago, and I have been lifting for close to 10 now.

It is pretty annoying to struggle with 295 on squats, when I use that as a warmup pretty much on my benching.  I hope to have the same neural efficiency I have with my benching and push muscles with my pulling and leg muscles.  I tell myself I WILL get there someday, you know, to not fear a 295 squat cause I know it's a cake walk, like I feel about a 295 bench now.  

My pulling strength as a whole is climbing, and I am pretty psyched about that, I mean, 4 plate chest supported rows were only a dream even as lately as a year ago, and weighted pullups and chinups, yep, I was happy to do one pullup a couple of years ago!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> I'm so tired of seeing people who are push dominant when it's effectively the least important of the "major" groups. Your deadlift is fantastic, thats the lift that matters. And your bench press is great, anyway.


Great post Duncan, and right on.  I'm one of those fools that usually focuses on push, but I know true strength comes from the back, hams and glutes.  By Christmas this year, at the age of 52, I WILL be pulling 425 for a deadlift max.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Great post Duncan, and right on. I'm one of those fools that usually focuses on push, but I know true strength comes from the back, hams and glutes. *By Christmas this year, at the age of 52, I WILL be pulling 425 for a deadlift max*.


 
Folks, you heard it here first!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2007)

Damn straight!


----------



## Double D (Aug 31, 2007)

Good to know JD. I like Duncans post as well, he is right on. I still would like to see a 405 bench Stew!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Good to know JD. I like Duncans post as well, he is right on. *I still would like to see a 405 bench Stew*!


 
you might wanna try looking elsewhere for that


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> you might wanna try looking elsewhere for that




 Does that mean the quest is off?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Does that mean the quest is off?



well not technically.  I just have been feeling achy lately and the max stuff obviously aggravates it.  

Plus, lately I have really been loving squats and deads for some reason, and the benching is suffering, which is fine, cause it is true it is the least important out of the big 3.

Plus, I think I will be working out by "feel" for a while as opposed to a "routine", cause I don't know what the hell to do anymore.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 2, 2007)

Sept. 2

Squats
295 x 8

SLDL
275 x 10

Leverage Squats 
8 plates x 8 (rp) x 4

Glute-ham raises
BW+20 x 7 (rp) x 2

*Squats felt great, even though I did 3 heavy sets of squats on Friday, I still increased the reps on this set, I am pleased with that.

Stiff legs felt great too, that might be a PR for reps at that weight for me.

The rest pause on the lev. squats almost made me lose breakfast, but I kept it together, and the ghr's kinda sucked, too much weight I think, they are hard to get the form perfect, especially on my cheesy home bench.  I wish I had access to a real deal leg curl machine, I miss leg curls.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice work on the Squats and SLDLs  

Are you going to squat 405 too ??


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 2, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work on the Squats and SLDLs
> 
> Are you going to squat 405 too ??


 
yeah right.....one step at a time big guy


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2007)

Stewart WILL get the 405 bench!   I said it before, and I will say it again... I never even lifted a weight until I was 33.  I increased my max on bench from like 115 to 320.  I think Stewart can manage a 50 lb increase in the next 18-20 years .  Trust me guys, just because you get older does not mean you can't get stronger.  Endurance is what drops off, not necessarily strength.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Are you going to squat 405 too ??



You would think that squatting 405 would be easier than benching it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 3, 2007)

Sept 3

DB Bench Press
125s x 7

DB Shoulder Press
80s x 9

Dips
BW+135 x 8 (DS) BW x 10

Close Grip Bench Press
275 x 5 (RP) x 2

Db bench felt good, tough, but good.

Shoulder press felt easy too, I did these seated today cause I was in my basement and didn't feel like lugging the dbs outside to do standing.  Failed halfway up on the 10th rep.

Dips were amazing.  Of course, only being able to do 10 BW dips after the heavy set was interesting, cause I know I can do close to 40+ if I did that first.  

Close grip bench was disappointing, I guess my tris were fried already from the other stuff.

Have to give some credit to Duncans Donuts for some ideas for this latest workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You would think that squatting 405 would be easier than benching it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice Dips you SOB!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 3, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice Dips you SOB!!


 
Why thank you, I impressed myself on that set actually, I just threw 3 plates on my belt and said what the hell, and that's what happened, not too shabby.

Because I did so well, I treated myself to a new 46 inch samsung LCD tv, the thing is a beast, full 1080p and all.  Actually, it wasn't cause of the dips it was a present to myself for having to watch my son now every day, I figure if I am gonna go nuts every day, I might as well do it in style  

I can't wait to watch a hockey or football game on this animal!! My PS3 was unbelievable on it, the real games are probably just sick, and I already have a 50 inch sony rear projection lcd and this TV just blows it ot of the water.  It sucks that I am into video games, cause the price of plasmas are just so low right now, but I can't risk having the burn in issue on a plasma with the games, so I went with lcd.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2007)

I bought a Sony 40" Bravia 1080p LCD last December...... never regretted the decision. Sweet, sweet, sweet. This year, gotta make the BluRay or DVD-HD decision  .  TV looks great in 1080i, but 1080p is incredible.

Be sure to watch Florida State/Clemson in HD tonight!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 5, 2007)

sept 5

Rack Pulls
435 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 8

Chinups
BW+65 x 6 (DS) BW x 6

Barbell Curls
135 x 5
135 x 4

Lean away pulldowns
165 x 8 (RP) x 4
*free weight home machine...


Rack pulls were tough today, a lot tougher than the last time I did them.

Chest rows went ok, I used a different grip than normal today, and still got to 8, so that was cool.

Curls were too heavy, I wanted to make it equally as difficult as the close grip bench press exercise, and I did a good job, only problem was I couldn't do any more reps with a rest pause on the curls like I planned, so I did two sets after a bit more of rest.

lean away pulldowns are self explanatory, more like a row than a pulldown.

Chinups were a disappointment, especially the drop set part, WTF>?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> sept 5
> 
> Rack Pulls
> 435 x 5
> ...



Perhaps you were worn out from the rack pulls and rows?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Perhaps you were worn out from the rack pulls and rows?


 
Maybe, or I have a sneaking suspicion that it was cause I was really rushing through the chins.  Here's why.  My home gym is in my basement with the exception of my chinup station because of height limitations, so that is in my garage.  I had my son down in the basement with me, and when it was time to do the chins, I took a deep breath, ran outside to the garage, strapped the weights to my dip belt, and banged out the sets.  So if I had more time to concentrate, maybe they would have been better, or maybe I am just not as strong at them as I thought I was


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Be sure to watch Florida State/Clemson in HD tonight!


But did you watch the game!  Since it was a marquee game, the hi def quality was one of the best I've seen in a live event.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> But did you watch the game! Since it was a marquee game, the hi def quality was one of the best I've seen in a live event.


 
sorry to say i didn't, I really am not too into college sports to be honest, I have a thing against kids who get to go to college for free AND play a sport when half of them probably are dumber than my left pinky, and yet I still have over $10000 to pay in student loans, but I digress... 

I watched the US Open in high def, that was nice too.  I have been doing a lot of calibrating on the TV to find a setting that I like, I really love turning the backlight all the way up, but I hear that uses a shitload of energy and shortens the life of the TV, so I pretty much am playing around with 50% backlight and the energy saving mode on medium.  It is darker, but still, the colors are still just so vivid on this thing compared to my other TV, I think I could watch hours of horses shitting as long as it is in HD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2007)

You did digress, cuz that was a super hi def pic, and you said yourself you could have watched a horseshit eating contest (or something like that ).

Our panels are close to the same, Samsung and Sony have a joint venture in LCD panels. The electronics and video processors are different though. I have the backlight turned way down, "Picture" way up, and brightness about half way. You really shouldn't have the backlight turned up unless there is a lot of ambient light in your room. In a dark room, you can almost turn it off.

Have you looked at the avsforum? You have to sift thru the bs, but there is lot of great info. LCD Flat Panel Displays - AVS Forum


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2007)

been a while since I posted, since I have begun my new "job" as a stay at home dad and I am fricken exhausted from it, I would go back to regular work any day of the week over this, and I do love the little guy, it's just a lot to deal with, but I will survive, and I can look back in 20 years and remember this time I had, regardless of how I feel about it now 

But I digress.....this is a workout journal, so here is a workout:

Sept 14

Chest Supported Rows 90 x 8, 90 x 8, 140 x 5, *190 x 6
*Chinups BW x 5, BW+25 x 4, *BW+50 x 7
*T-bar rows 2 plates x 5, 3 plates x 5, *5 plates x 8
*Barbell Curls 95 x 5, *125 x 7

*The lack of variety of exercises I have at home is starting to get to me.  I would love to have access to some hammer strength machines and do some rest pause stuff with them, rest pausing on the basic free weight exercises is too tough IMO.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2007)

I do rest pauses all the time on free weights.  Hell, I did today on DB Presses!

Machines are great for drop sets and forced reps moreso than rest paused.  I can see them EASIER than free weights, but on the opposite end of the pillar, drop sets and forced reps are a lot hard on free weights.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I do rest pauses all the time on free weights. Hell, I did today on DB Presses!
> 
> Machines are great for drop sets and forced reps moreso than rest paused. I can see them EASIER than free weights, but on the opposite end of the pillar, drop sets and forced reps are a lot hard on free weights.


 
yeah, try doing a rest pause set with 125 pound dbs, turns into a deadlift workout!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh yeah...well, its just more calories burned!  If you do multiple sets, you can skip a ham dominant day!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 15, 2007)

Brother 20, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> been a while since I posted, since I have begun my new "job" as a stay at home dad and I am fricken exhausted from it, I would go back to regular work any day of the week over this, and I do love the little guy, it's just a lot to deal with, but I will survive, and I can look back in 20 years and remember this time I had, regardless of how I feel about it now
> .


I was wondering where you've been.  Sounds like you are getting your cardio in by chasing the little guy around  .


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sept 16

Flat DB Press 50s x 10, 75s x 5, *125s x 7
*DB Shoulder Press 50s x 8, *85s x 7
*Dips BW+90 x 5, *BW+140 x 6
*DB Rear Laterals *40s x 12

*Still can't break 7 reps with 125 in db press, but these reps definitely felt a lot better, they were slow, smooth and in control the whole time, next session, if I don't get at least 8, I will be a complete failure 

Shoulder press went up 5 pounds from last time and a decent amount of reps 

Dips went up 5 pounds as well, was hoping for 7 or 8 reps, but it wasn't happening, but 6 ain't too shabby I guess.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 16, 2007)

How long does that workout last?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> How long does that workout last?


 
about 20 minutes.  I'm not shooting for a 10 minute workout, I still like to rest up between the exercises a bit.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2007)

So, the little guy is wearing you out ......... 

The workouts are still looking good


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 16, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> *So, the little guy is wearing you out ......... *
> 
> The workouts are still looking good


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> So, the little guy is wearing you out .........



I think Stew needs another one to look after.  That will keep him on the go.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sept 17

Squats 135 x 10, 225 x 5, *295 x 7
*SLDL 135 x 5, 225 x 5, *285 x 9*
Leverage Squats *8 plates x **10
*Hypers *BW+85 x 10

*Pretty embarrassed by this workout, especially the squats, they just dont really want to progress for me, I am close to just giving up on them for a while and maybe sticking with deads, I dunno, we'll see.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I think Stew needs another one to look after. That will keep him on the go.


 
yeah, let me think about that one for a sec....





 








 







you're out of your damn mind!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sept 19

Chest Supported Rows
This time: 90 x 8, 140 x 5, *190 x 7 (RP 30 sec) x 4  *
Last time: 190 x 7

Chinups
This time:* BW+50 x 9
*Last time: BW+50 x 7

T-Bar Rows
This time: 3 plates x 5, *5 plates + 5 x 8
*Last time: 5 plates x 8

Barbell Curls
This time: *125 x 8
*Last time: 125 x 7

Couldn't increase reps on chest supported rows, so I added a rest pause set to get more reps.

Chinups went well, go up in weight next time

t-bar rows felt strong as well, even though it was only a 5 pound increase, I am happy with that

Curls were a grueling set to the death, eeked out that one last rep to beat last time.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice workout, Stewart!

Why do you use "plates" as the metric for you T-Bar Rows and not pounds?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice workout, Stewart!
> 
> *Why do you use "plates" as the metric for you T-Bar Rows and not pounds?*


 
Cause I suck at math?  

 

No reason, it just sounds cooler to me that's all


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Cause I suck at math?
> 
> 
> 
> No reason, it just sounds cooler to me that's all



Sometimes bad math skills are an asset.  There have been way too many times that I've loaded up a bar and though, "Yeah, I can do 215 pounds", only to find out after the fact that it was 230 pounds.

I'm special.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2007)

hey, mi amigo!
gonna be looking to see you rip that 125's for a set of 10!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2007)

Why'd you switch to Push/Pull/Legs?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Why'd you switch to Push/Pull/Legs?


 
do you really need to ask that question?? 

I am just kind of giving myself a break with the one set workouts.  The baby is killing me!  Ask your wife how hard it is to watch them during the day, I would rather be at work any day, but you know, you do what you gotta do for your kids.  I have been doing this for close to 3 weeks now, after this week, I'm gonna switch things up into a volume type workout scheme, lighter weight, lots of sets and reps, gonna eat a lot and try to pack on some size, even if my strength takes a hit, but I do need a break from the heavy shit for a while.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sept 21

Starting the higher volume phase I was talking about a little early.  didn't have it in me to do the high intensity stuff today, so I just started today.

Did my pulls today, and I will go every other day alternating pull and push workouts.  The volume should make me nice and sore, the weights should still be relatively high, which is a good thing.

Deadlifts (RI=90 sec)
365 x 3 *(8 sets)*
Managed to get all 8 sets with a double overhand grip with no straps, this was a first for me.

Chest Supported Rows (RI=60 sec)
4 plates x 3 (*8 sets)*

Chinups (RI=60 sec)
BW+50 x 3 (*8 sets)*

Barbell Curls (RI=60 sec)
125 x 3 (*6 sets)*

I really enjoyed pushing myself on the one set to failure stuff I was doing, but I also get a real big satisfaction out of doing these types of set/rep schemes with the short rest intervals.  Massive pump out of this type of workout, and I expect to perhaps not be able to bend over tomorrow from extreme soreness in my back, we'll see.

I do enjoy the fact that since I am not going to failure, I generally felt pretty good after this workout despite the fact it was 30 sets.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

dang....nice deads w/out straps....


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

It all looks good Stu... I can't even imagine trying to hand on to the bar with deads that heavy..


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I generally felt pretty good after this workout despite the fact it was 30 sets.



You make it sound like a bad thing.    There's nothing wrong with some high volume workouts once in a while.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> dang....nice deads w/out straps....



i'm surprised I actually hung on for all those reps.  I did however really mangle the side of my left index finger, ripped skin clear off the side of my finger nail, bled all over the bar, nothing like blood running down your chalk covered hands and doing deadlifts, now that is hardcore


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2007)

katt said:


> It all looks good Stu... I can't even imagine trying to hand on to the bar with deads that heavy..



thanks katt, the 365 is ok, but I will be really happy once I can do 8 sets of 3 with a minimum of 405 on the bar, that would be cool...


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You make it sound like a bad thing.    There's nothing wrong with some high volume workouts once in a while.



nope, definitely not a bad thing, in fact, I am already sore in my lower back, I can't wait till the morning, ughh.

the thing is, if you plan your volume the right way, you can get tremendous results.  Volume is good IMO, so long as you don't go to failure on your sets.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 22, 2007)

Sept 22

Lever Squats (RI=90 sec)
380 x 3 (*8 sets)

*Incline Bench Press (RI=60 sec)
245 x 3 *(8 sets)

*Upright Rows (RI=60 sec)
135 x 3 (*8 sets)

*Dips (RI=60 sec)
BW+125 x 3 (*6 sets)

*Nothing special to report, just a solid workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2007)

Good workouts S20....It looks somewhat familiar to what I was doing the last few weeks.

Those dip #'s are niiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Nothing special to report, just a solid workout



That's a very interesting workout you've got there.  30 sets of triples.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

was'sup, stew!
dag'on....those are some noice workouts!
BW + 125 for dips.....you animal!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sept 24

Deadlifts (RI=90 sec)
375 x 3 *(7 sets)
**Had to stop at 7 sets, ripped a big patch of skin off of my left pinky, and fuck does it hurt like a bitch.  Good news is I managed a double overhand grip with no straps again 

**5 minute break to tend to finger*
Chest Supported Rows (RI=60 sec)
185 x 3 (*8* *sets)
**Going to repeat this weight, wasn't happy with these reps here.

Chinups (RI=60 sec)
BW+55 x 3 *(8 sets)*

EZ Bar Curls (RI=60 sec)
130 x 3 (*6 sets)*
*Had pain in my forearms, so switched to the EZ bar for my wrists and forearms.  Might have misjudged the weight of my EZ bar as well, the 130 felt like more, gotta check this out.

After deads, rest of workout kind of went to shit cause of my finger, it's amazing how a problem on your pinky finger can affect everything else.  I *might* have a little more sympathy now for professional athletes who miss games with seemingly stupid problems like hang nails and stuff, cause I guess I can see how it can affect things now that I have a problem like that.  then again, they are getting paid millions of dollars, they should play if their fricken bones are showing through their skin, man up athletes, I would do it if I were getting the $$$ you are.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> a big patch of skin off of my left pinky, and fuck does it hurt like a bitch. Good news is I managed a double overhand grip with no straps again


see...now if u were still working at the school...and some punks were trying to act all bad....with that grip strength you've got....all you'd have to do is (happy to have a can o soda in your hands) grasp the soda, rip it open in front of them....give them...the 'look'. (picture the Rock) and tell them to get back to class....ahh....good times...


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

WO looks good  

Sorry to hear about your thumb... It would happen at the beginning of the workout...


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> see...now if u were still working at the school...and some punks were trying to act all bad....with that grip strength you've got....all you'd have to do is (happy to have a can o soda in your hands) grasp the soda, rip it open in front of them....give them...the 'look'. (picture the Rock) and tell them to get back to class....ahh....good times...



hey Burner, well let's see, I worked in the middle school, so I don't think it would be too good for me to rip a can in half and scare the shit out of a bunch of 7th graders, might not have kept my job for too long, hehe

Although, I remember there was this one class that came into the computer lab where my "office" was and I remember the teacher always told me the kids always asked where the "jacked" guy was, lol, don't you just love being idolized by teenagers


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2007)

katt said:


> WO looks good
> 
> Sorry to hear about your thumb... It would happen at the beginning of the workout...



hey katt...

yeah, it's pretty bad right now, I will have to keep my eye on it the next couple of days, I can actually foresee having to miss my next scheduled workout, but we'll see.  what's really going to suck is the next time the deadlift day comes up, that's not going to be pretty.  "yep, couldn't deadlift today cause my pinky hurts" --Sounds real manly right?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't be a pu$$y.  Tape up your pinky and hit those deads!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 25, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Don't be a pu$$y. Tape up your pinky and hit those deads!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> That's a very interesting workout you've got there. 30 sets of triples.


 
Sorry I missed this TT.....Yeah, I never thought of it like that, just kind of a good old 8x3 scheme.  I am loving it, cause if I really keep my rest intervals on time, the whole workout, even with 30 sets goes by in no time.  Before I know it, I am on my 4th set of each exercise and then it's basically done.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sept 26

Lever Squats (RI=90 sec)
300 x 3 (*4 sets)
*320 x 3 (*4 sets)
**I used an alternate foot placement today, which made the movement a lot harder than the way I had been using.  Upped the weight halfway through cause I found the 300 too easy to go all 8 sets.

Incline Bench Press (RI=60 sec)
250 x 3 *(8 sets)

*Upright Rows (RI=60 sec)
140 x 3 *(8 sets)

*Dips (RI=60 sec)
BW+130 x 3 *(6 sets)*
*


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)

Is a "Lever Squat" some sort of machine squat?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Is a "Lever Squat" some sort of machine squat?


 
Yep, basically your standard plate loaded squatting apparatus


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

You put 130 pounds on a belt for dips???  I only put 10 on and I have trouble keeping on my waist.... maybe I need more weight?   

Really ..130 pounds is great!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2007)

katt said:


> You put 130 pounds on a belt for dips??? I only put 10 on and I have trouble keeping on my waist.... maybe I need more weight?
> 
> Really ..130 pounds is great!


 
yeah, the heavier the weight, the easier it is to stay on, go figure


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2007)

katt said:


> You put 130 pounds on a belt for dips??? I only put 10 on and I have trouble keeping on my waist.... maybe I need more weight?
> 
> Really ..130 pounds is great!


yeah...go heavy....or go home!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sept 28

Deadlifts (RI=90 sec)
385 x 3 *(6 sets)
**Going to rethink my deadlift strategy here.  8 sets is too many as the weight gets heavier, plus, I jumped up from 365 to 385 in the matter of a week basically, and with all those reps, I am sure I am going to break my back soon if I continue at this pace.  So I might deadlift every other "pull" session and keep it at 6 sets to help my lower back recover a bit better.  I think a good idea would be to alternate the deads with chest supported rows each session.

Chinups (RI=60 sec)
BW+60 x 3 *(8 sets)*

EZ-Bar Curls (RI=60 sec)
130 x 3 *(5 sets)
*Hard as hell, my curling strength sucks balls


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sept 30

OK, figured out a new plan of attack.  When I can complete 8 sets of 3 with a given weight, I am gonna keep the same weight and go for 8 sets of 4 the next time, and then finally 8 sets of 5.  When I can complete 8 sets of 5 with a weight, I will bump the weight up 5 pounds and go for 8 sets of 3 again.  Make sense? Hope so.

Lever Squats (RI=90 sec)
320 x 4 *(8 sets)

*Incline Bench Press (RI=60 sec)
250 x 4 *(8 sets)

*Upright Rows (RI=60 sec)
140 x 4 *(8 sets)

*Dips (RI=60 sec)
BW+130 x 4 *(3 sets)*
BW+130 x 3
*Done....too tired to finish 6 sets today, oh well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2007)

Makes sense to me


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oct 4-Pull

Chest Supported Rows (RI=60 sec)
180 x 3 (*8 sets)

*Chinups (RI=60 sec)
BW+65 x 3 *(8 sets)

*DB Hammer Preacher Curls (RI=60 sec)
55 x 3 *(6 sets)
**Going for variety in my grip.  The chest supported rows are pronated, chinups are supinated and these curls are neutral grip.

Rear Delt Laterals
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hammer preacher curls?      I've never tried those before...

Good plan for your workouts though!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oct 5

Incline Bench Press (RI=60 sec)
255 x 3 *(8 sets)
**going to switch to decline bench next time, between these and the dips, my front delts are getting hammered

Upright Rows (RI=60 sec)
145 x 3 *(8 sets)

*Dips (RI=60 sec)
BW+135 x 3 *(6 sets)

*DB Side Laterals
30 x 10
30 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2007)

Workouts look good.  How's "Daddy Duty"??


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I checked out the Sept 24th workout. I have the same problem with the oly bar. It hurts like hell. I always feel pain shoot through my forearms.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> I* checked out the Sept 24th workout*. I have the same problem with the oly bar. It hurts like hell. I always feel pain shoot through my forearms.



Catching up huh?  You should be on top of our programs everyday! 

Or are you crawling back to us since the other site hasnt been working?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Haha.....the other site is down for about a week or so. I barely have time to get there sometimes. With 3 kids, a new job, and just trying to get some me time in things get tough.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 8, 2007)

Oct 8

The quest is back on!...westside is back in the house 

ME Squat/DL

Sumo Deadlifts
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 3
405 x 1
455 x miss
425 x 1 
385 x 1
385 x 1
385 x 1
*All sets were double overhand grip except for the 425 set.  I tried 455 with a double overhand but didn't budge the bar.  I switched to mixed grip and managed to get the bar about 3 inches off the ground, but that was it.  Went back to double overhand for the 385 sets.  Sumo is a big difference from conventional that's for sure.  The liftoff from the ground is completely different, it's easier to hold the bar though, I guess cause it's a closer grip.  Felt nothing in my lower back, but my inner thighs got the shit beat out of them, and I tweaked my right knee, but other than that, it went well 

Glute Ham Raise
BW x 10, 8, 8

Hypers
BW+95 x 6, 6

Roman Chair Crunches
BW x 20, 20


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

Still movin some SERIOUS weight my Friend!!! Lookin STRONG in here, Best wishes Brother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Still movin some SERIOUS weight my Friend!!! Lookin STRONG in here, Best wishes Brother 20!!!


 
hiya Archie, been a while I know but I understand what it's like to have big time commitments and such in life, the baby is taking all my time away, I never have time to post much anymore except my workouts here, but yeah, still trying to push along, we'll see what happens.

good to have you back again


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Oct 10

Weigh in today: 213 lbs 

ME Bench

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 10
225 x 5
275 x 2
295 x 1
335 x 1
355 x 
345 x 1 PR
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1
*Not too bad, about 25 pounds more than 1 and a half bodyweight for me in the close grip bench, I will take that 
*The 315 sets were paused.

Flat DB Bench
115s x 7
115s x 5
*Shot from the close grips I think.

Barbell Floor Press (pinkies on rings)
245 x 8
245 x 8
*The bottom position of the floor press is approximately where my sticking point is on bench, so I will be performing these as fast as possible to develop speed and power from that point, hopefully it will carry over to the bench and get me past that point

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Those are some very powerful numbers, Stewart!  

Where did you fail on the 355 attempt?

And congrats on the PR!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2007)

ho-lee-crap, Stew!
You did 115's AFTER you baked your tris????????
I'm.....impressed!
good job, mi amigo!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Those are some very powerful numbers, Stewart!
> 
> Where did you fail on the 355 attempt?
> 
> And congrats on the PR!



Thanks DOMS 

I got the 355 basically half way up, maybe a little less, and I kind of just stuck there for like a good 5 seconds, I was trying to will it up, but it was just not going past that point.  Funny thing is I probably could have held it there for another 5 seconds or so without dropping it, but after those first 5 seconds of trying, I knew it wasn't happening.

If I continue to go for maxes and keep this up, I really need to work on pauses and speed and hopefully that will help me get through that point.  I think I still think like a weightlifter as opposed to a powerlifter when I shoot for maxes, I don't focus 100% on speed, I focus on trying to work the muscles as I lift subconsciously, which of course, isn't going to get me anywhere near my 405 goal.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ho-lee-crap, Stew!
> You did 115's AFTER you baked your tris????????
> I'm.....impressed!
> good job, mi amigo!



I;m impressed too considering it's been so long since I have tried either a max attempt or db presses.  The dbs were damn hard though, I know if I start with them fresh I could do 125-130 for a good 6 reps, but yeah, like you said, after I baked pretty much every upper body muscle on the close grips, the dbs were damn tough.  I thought I would get a good 8 reps, but nope, wasn't happening


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Thanks DOMS
> 
> I got the 355 basically half way up, maybe a little less, and I kind of just stuck there for like a good 5 seconds, I was trying to will it up, but it was just not going past that point.  Funny thing is I probably could have held it there for another 5 seconds or so without dropping it, but after those first 5 seconds of trying, I knew it wasn't happening.
> 
> If I continue to go for maxes and keep this up, I really need to work on pauses and speed and hopefully that will help me get through that point.  I think I still think like a weightlifter as opposed to a powerlifter when I shoot for maxes, I don't focus 100% on speed, I focus on trying to work the muscles as I lift subconsciously, which of course, isn't going to get me anywhere near my 405 goal.



There's a routine called the Total Strength Program by Chad Waterbury.  Do you think you'd be interested?  Here's an excerpt from his book over at T-Nation.  That example is for the Deadlift, but the principles remain the same for Benching.  

The program focuses on the different parts of the lift and finds ways to strengthen each to strengthen the whole.

I bought his book a month ago.  It's got some pretty interesting ideas in it.  I'm going to do a routine called the Waterbury Method.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2007)

*video of 345 close grip bench*






YouTube Video


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> There's a routine called the Total Strength Program by Chad Waterbury.  Do you think you'd be interested?  Here's an excerpt from his book over at T-Nation.  That example is for the Deadlift, but the principles remain the same for Benching.
> 
> The program focuses on the different parts of the lift and finds ways to strengthen each to strengthen the whole.
> 
> I bought his book a month ago.  It's got some pretty interesting ideas in it.  I'm going to do a routine called the Waterbury Method.



I've heard about that program, but I never wanted to buy the book, I would love if you could tell me more about it, PM me if you don't want to put it in the forum.  I love Waterbury's stuff, that's where I got the idea for all my 8x3 stuff from him.  I have read every one of his routines, except for the Total Strength program, of course, cause that is the only one you have to pay for, hehe.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I've heard about that program, but I never wanted to buy the book, I would love if you could tell me more about it, PM me if you don't want to put it in the forum.  I love Waterbury's stuff, that's where I got the idea for all my 8x3 stuff from him.  I have read every one of his routines, except for the Total Strength program, of course, cause that is the only one you have to pay for, hehe.



I'll see if I can get it scanned in and post it.  I think you'd do some great stuff with that program.  You'd pretty much do maintenance for your lower body, and focus most of your efforts on your Bench.

And the book only costs like $40 or so.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, and props on that Benching vid and your arms! 

I'm not sure what the legality is of a white guy saying "props" is, but I'm a rebel!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice vid.  That's a lot of weight 

It doesn't look like you are losing too much sleep


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

That 345 went up as if the plates were filled with helium.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'll see if I can get it scanned in and post it.  I think you'd do some great stuff with that program.  You'd pretty much do maintenance for your lower body, and focus most of your efforts on your Bench.
> *
> And the book only costs like $40 or so*.




Well, I have an 11 month old at home that I recently resigned from my job to stay at home and take care of, so unfortunately, the "luxury" spending has to stop , so I am relying on you to help a brotha out....and yes, I also don't know what the legality of a white guy saying "help a brotha out" is, but who cares?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice vid.  That's a lot of weight
> 
> It doesn't look like you are losing too much sleep



don't bet on it, at this point, I think I am immune to it, I have successfully learned how to continue to lift weights on a steady diet of 5 hours of sleep and losing about a pound every week!  The 213 is the lowest I have been in about a year and a half.  Damn kid!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> That 345 went up as if the plates were filled with helium.



as long as you THINK it was easy for me, hehe.  It's amazing though how the extra 10 pounds just would not go up, but without those 10 pounds I got the lift, it's crazy how that happens.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Well, I have an 11 month old at home that I recently resigned from my job to stay at home and take care of, so unfortunately, the "luxury" spending has to stop , so I am relying on you to help a brotha out....and yes, I also don't know what the legality of a white guy saying "help a brotha out" is, but who cares?



Yeah, I figured as much.  I've been there. 

I'll see about scanning the relevant pages or typing them in.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, I figured as much.  I've been there.
> 
> I'll see about scanning the relevant pages or typing them in.


thanks! you da man!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2007)

Oct 12

DE Squat/DL

Box Squats
165 x 2 (10 sets)
*Have no idea what my 1RM squat is, so I just picked a random light weight for these.  I will adjust when I find my squat max.

Good Mornings
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6
*Slightly wider than shoulder width foot spacing, knees slightly bent, and down to parallel.  Pretty much done the same way a romanian deadlift is done, only with the bar on my back.

Leverage Squats
8 plates x 6
8 plates x 6

Speed Deads
255 x 1 (6 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 13, 2007)

Oct 13

DE Bench

Speed Bench
190 x 3 (8 sets)

Dips
BW+135 x 5
BW+135 x 5
BW+135 x 5

DB Shoulder Press
80s x 6
80s x 6

Chinups
BW+25 x 8
BW+25 x 8
BW+25 x 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2007)

Back to Westside.....Any new goals?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't ever say I did do anything to make up for calling you weak. 

The first week is max strength and the second week is power.

Note: Strength Day 6 is the same as day 2.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2007)

Power


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2007)

I almost forgot the page on testing. Do this before you do the routine.  You need to figure out where you weakest position is.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks DOMS....I gotta check this out when I decide to switch routines again, which in my case, won't be too much longer


----------



## DOMS (Oct 15, 2007)

I like the ideology behind that routine.  It finds the two biggest sticking points, and then works them to death.

I'm really looking forward to see what it does to your 355 bench.  

If you need anymore of the pages, let me know.  But I'm pretty sure that I've scanned all of the relevant pages.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2007)

Oct 15

ME Squat/DL

Power Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 2
315 x 1
*365 x 1*
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
* Not bad for not doing squats in a while, my highest ever was 385 and my depth was questionable on that one, so this isn't too far off.

Glute Ham Raises
BW+10 x 8
BW+10 x 8
BW+10 x 8

Hypers
BW+95 x 8
BW+95 x 8

Roman Chair Crunches
BW+25 x 10
BW+25 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2007)

Fantastic w/o's BRother 20!!! I agree w/the others, that 345 cg went up EASY!!! Big Guns for sure my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oct 17

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 1 (*10 sets*) RI=60 sec
*Didn't have in in me today to max out, so I went this route.  Kind of fun, might try it with deads on Friday to see how it goes.  

DB Bench Press
125s x 5
125s x 4

Dips
BW+135 x 6
BW+135 x 5

DB Shoulder Press
50s x 10
50s x 10
*Completely shot at this point, tank was on "E"


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 18, 2007)

Oct. 18

Deadlifts
135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 1
405 x 1 *(10 sets)* RI=90 sec

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 6
180 x 5

Chinups
BW+35 x 8
BW+35 x 8

Pulldowns to Chin
150 x 10
150 x 8


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice looking workouts, Stewart.

And thanks to refering me to those pages you've scanned DOMS!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2007)

How's your back feeling today ??

Workouts are looking good.  Why are you doing 10 sets of 1?   I thought about that too.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 20, 2007)

your workouts are amazing man. you could almost be my idol  very nice, keep it up !


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 20, 2007)

Delusional said:


> your workouts are amazing man. you could almost be my idol  very nice, keep it up !



Almost???  

Thanks!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 20, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> How's your back feeling today ??
> 
> Workouts are looking good.  Why are you doing 10 sets of 1?   I thought about that too.



Back is doing good.

There is actually some science to 10x1.  You know Prilepins Table right?  Well, it calls for a certain amount of reps at over 90% of your max to be optimal.  10 is actually more than the optimal amount, but I am also not exactly using 90% of my max either.  I figure, if I can make all 10 "sets", just up the weight 5 pounds for a steady progression.

Plus, it isn't so mentally draining to do this as opposed to 1RM attempts, and 10x3 is a lot more tiring, this will enable me to keep a higher frequency going cause I won't be so drained.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 20, 2007)

Oct. 20

Squats (powerlifting style)
135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 1 *(10 sets) *RI=90 sec

Good Mornings
190 x 6
190 x 6

Glute Ham Raises
BW+15 x 8
BW+15 x 8

Had to cut the workout short here, ran out of time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2007)

*What is Prilipin???s Table?*

Sorry about the formatting.  


A. S. Prilipin suggested that to achieve the proper intensity, one should use the rep/set scheme shown in the table, to ensure the greatest development of speed and strength. He discovered that if 7 or more reps were performed at 70%, the bar speed slowed and power decreased. The same holds true when using 80% or 90%. Once one goes above the rep range shown, the bar slows, which translates to less power. If you do fewer or more lifts than Prilepin suggests will cause a decrease in training effect. 

Number of Reps for Percent Training 
Percent   /Reps per set    /Optimal Total   /Range
55-65     /3-6                /24                   /18-30
70-75     /3-6                /18                   /12-24
80-85     /2-4                /15                   /10-20
90+        /1-2                / 7                   /4-10


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2007)

Doing 10x1 still puts you in the acceptable range.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for digging that up, I had it somewhere but couldn't find the exact numbers and such. Yeah, 10 is still in the range, but it's the higher end, and we both know, you should stay away from the higher end of things unless you are an exceptional athlete, which unfortunately I am not (despite my claims to the contrary).

I didn't really pick 90% of my max for the sets, just an arbitrary heavy weight. Now that you have refreshed my memory on the table, I might go ahead and find a true 90% of max, and then do his suggested optimal number of sets which would be 7x1.

EDIT: I went back and checked my numbers and actually for my bench press and deadlift I did select a weight that was 90% of my max, the only one I was off on was the squats.  I did 365 for 1 last week, so I should have used something like 325-330 for the 10 sets, but went lighter.  that is OK, cause next time it will be 320 which is close enough.


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Stew!     Haven't posted here for a while, but it still looks like you're going strong!  10x1.. amazing!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey Stew!  Haven't posted here for a while, but it still looks like you're going strong! 10x1.. amazing!


 
Thanks! About as strong as I can for having to take care of a soon to be one year old all day long  I can't believe the little guy is going to be turning ONE on Sunday, the year went so fast....


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2007)

One already!!!  Gosh, time flys by so quick with babies, doesn't it?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2007)

Oct 22

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
*320 x 1 (7 sets)

*DB Bench Press
125s x 6
125s x 5

Dips
BW+135 x 7
BW+135 x 6

DB Shoulder Press
55s x 10
55s x 10

BW holding at 213 lbs.  Still getting used to being lighter, the extra 10+ pounds makes a difference, athough, I am a lot leaner, and was accused twice in the past week of using steroids (which I am not, I would tell you if I was), so I guess it isn't too bad of a thing.  My strength has taken a hit, especially in my pressing moves I notice it the most.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2007)

What's up skinny?      Now that you are lighter I think you should throw on another 45 for your dips


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's up skinny?  Now that you are lighter I think you should throw on another 45 for your dips


 
yeah no problem, I think my "skinny" arms might snap if I tried that


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oct 23

Deadlifts
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 2
*410 x 1 (7 sets)

*DB Rows
125s x 6
125s x 6

Chinups
BW+40 x 8
BW+40 x 7

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 10
140 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah no problem, I think my "skinny" arms might snap if I tried that



 .... Someone has to keep you in check


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> .... Someone has to keep you in check


 
You know, if it weren't for the fact that I have dedicated doing dips in the 8 rep range, I would try doing them with 4 plates to see how I fared just for you YM, just for you....


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice weights on the deadlifts   

I really need to do those more.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice weights on the deadlifts
> 
> I really need to do those more.


 
So then DO THEM


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> So then DO THEM



OK OK  you hard ass..


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2007)

katt said:


> OK OK you hard ass..


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Oct 22
> 
> Bench Press
> 135 x 8
> ...



WHat are your rests?  90s?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> You know, if it weren't for the fact that I have dedicated doing dips in the 8 rep range, I would try doing them with 4 plates to see how I fared just for you YM, just for you....





Stewart20 said:


>



This working at home has certainly made you all lovey-dovey lately.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> WHat are your rests? 90s?


 
I am loosely sticking to a rest period of 60 seconds for the bench presses and 90 sec for the squats and deads.  the other exercises I am really not counting, but nothing more than 2 minutes and that is for the 6 rep sets.

I've never really been a big fan of short rest intervals in my weight training.  I like to lift the most weight I can, so I rest until I am ready to do that.  Am I missing something by doing that? Who knows, but I don't care


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> This working at home has certainly made you all lovey-dovey lately.


 
Being in baby world all day can do that to you, although it's fun when I take him to gymboree classes with all the moms there, I am the only dad....out of 10 or so I would say about half are what I would consider MILFS  .

It's nice too cause we are all on our hands and knees crawling around and playing with the kids, and well, you guys get the idea  It's like everywhere I turn, there is an ass or a boob in my face, I just try to hang out around the hot ones, if I have to keep grabbing Ryan to get him over there, so be it.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I am loosely sticking to a rest period of *60 seconds for the bench presses* and *90 sec for the squats and deads*.  the other exercises I am really not counting, but nothing more than 2 minutes and that is for the 6 rep sets.



Someone taking after me eh?   Hah, no I figure wise minds think alike.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2007)

Oct 25

Low-Bar Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
295 x 1
*320 x 1 (7 sets) *RI=90 sec
*For those that don't know what low bar squats means, it means you take a very wide grip on the bar, and the bar rests basically down on your lower traps/rear delts.  The wide hand grip creates a "shelf" for the bar to rest in.  Generally speaking, this is a powerlifting squat.  Now, of course if you get a flu shot in your shoulder the day before, this generally will hurt with that weight resting on the shot site, but I guess it's better than getting the flu, but what do I know?   Also dare I say this, but this was almost _too _easy....

Good Mornings
195 x 6
195 x 6
*That certainly woke me up, my low back will be thanking me in the morning...

Glute Ham Raises
BW+20 x 7
BW+20 x 6
*Fried Hams...

Lever Squats
270 x 10
290 x 10


----------



## katt (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice WO  !!

I tried to do that type of grip on the squat bar last time and I had problems (I think) with my flexibility, because my shoulders were killin me when I held the bar that way....

I'm just a tard


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice WO  !!
> 
> I tried to do that type of grip on the squat bar last time and I had problems (I think) with my flexibility, because my shoulders were killin me when I held the bar that way....
> 
> * I  'm just a tard*



I'm not touching that one 
j/k

That is weird, cause I find that using the wider grip actually helps my shoulders feel better, my shoulder hurt more when I try to keep the grip closer together.  I can't think it's a flexibility issue, cause I think I have some of the worst flexibility of anyone on this board and it doesn't bother me so, obviously without seeing you do it, I can't comment on why it is bothering you.

did you have the bar lower on your back?  Maybe you tried a wide hand grip with the bar up high like you would do on a normal grip?  Maybe that was it?  I don't know I am reaching here, lol....


----------



## Delusional (Oct 25, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Oct 25
> 
> Low-Bar Squats
> 135 x 8
> ...



dayumnnnnnnn. awesome workout man, very nice job !!
you are officially my idol now


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2007)

Delusional said:


> dayumnnnnnnn. awesome workout man, very nice job !!
> * you are officially my idol now *



Yeah man!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 27, 2007)

Lookin Solid my Friend!!! Have to let my journal go for a while, life has gotten crazy lately, but will check in when I can to cheer ya on!!!

GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 27, 2007)

Oct 27

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
*325 x 1 (7 sets) *RI=60 sec

Flat DB Bench Press
130s x 5

Dips
BW+135 x 8

DB Shoulder Press
60 x 10

So I did one set per exercise, seems more like an HIT type workout, but I was too tired today to do any more, so I went with one set.  I am on a 5 day rotation right now anyway, so maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to do one set of the accessories for recovery.  I just want my numbers and strength to go up, I really don't care about "size" or what I look like too much.  One set to failure is a lot easier to keep track of progress, you either improve or you don't.

I am happy with the bench presses though, not too shabby


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I am happy with the bench presses though, not too shabby



Have you resumed the quest?


----------



## Delusional (Oct 28, 2007)

nice workout man, i have those days where im tired too. it sucks pretty bad but at least you still get out there and do something, you know. i hope youre still aiming for 405, thats goin to be awesome when you get it  and yeah 1 set to failure would definitely be the easiest way to see if you have progressed any or not. anyways good workout man, take care.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 29, 2007)

Oct 29

Deadlifts
135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 2
*415 x 1 (7 sets) *RI=90 sec.

DB Rows
130s x 6

Chinups
BW+45 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
145 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2007)

Oct 31

Low Bar Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
*325 x 1 (7 sets)* RI=90 sec.

Good Mornings
200 x 6
* Definitely helping the squats, if I start to forward lean in the squat, my body corrects itself real quickly.

Glute Ham Raises
BW+20 x 8
*Real tough right after the GMs, but I want to keep the lever squats in the high rep range and these a bit lower, so oh well

Leverage Squats
320 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 1, 2007)

Nov 1

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
*330 x 1 (7 sets)* RI=90 sec.
*Getting tough, so increasing the rest intervals.

DB Bench Press
130s x 5

DB Shoulder Press
75s x 8

*Ridiculous workout....9 sets, 7 of them singles, and I am toast.  Getting strong is hard .  Eliminated the dips as I don't think I need them right now, it will just hinder recovery for the benches.  Leg and back workouts will remain with 4 exercises as those are larger muscles groups and can handle the extra work easier.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> *Ridiculous workout....9 sets, 7 of them singles, and I am toast.  Getting strong is hard .





Getting burned out on all the singles?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 1, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Getting burned out on all the singles?



ummm, probably....that shit is heavy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work lately  

How was Halloween ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 1, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work lately
> 
> How was Halloween ?



We had a good time, I am sure you guys had a better time this year, next year, however, will be a different story!  Ryan still really isn't walking, he just turned one on last sunday, so what we did was, we dressed him in his costume, he was a lion, hehe, and we rolled the stroller up to people's doors, rang the door bell and we hid, just leaving the stoller there with him in it.  It was classic, the looks on the people's faces was priceless.  He also acquired a shit load of candy for mommy and daddy


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> We had a good time, I am sure you guys had a better time this year, next year, however, will be a different story!  Ryan still really isn't walking, he just turned one on last sunday, so what we did was, we dressed him in his costume, he was a lion, hehe, and we rolled the stroller up to people's doors, rang the door bell and we hid, just leaving the stoller there with him in it.  It was classic, the looks on the people's faces was priceless.  He also acquired a shit load of candy for mommy and daddy



Nice plan.        Brooke was a chicken.  We had fun.

View attachment 24474


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> We had a good time, I am sure you guys had a better time this year, next year, however, will be a different story!  Ryan still really isn't walking, he just turned one on last sunday, so what we did was, we dressed him in his costume, he was a lion, hehe, and we rolled the stroller up to people's doors, rang the door bell and we hid, just leaving the stoller there with him in it.  It was classic, the looks on the people's faces was priceless.  He also acquired a shit load of candy for mommy and daddy



  That's great!

Just wait until he's about 3 or so.  He can ask for, and pick out, his own candy.  The thing is that he'll take handfuls of candy and ask more than once.  The people will think he's so cute that they'll let him do it.  At pretty much every door.

When my oldest was 3, he filled up a big bag.  Something like 7 pounds of candy!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice plan.        Brooke was a chicken.  We had fun.
> 
> View attachment 24474



So Cute....here is her future boyfriend, Ryan the Lion


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's great!
> 
> Just wait until he's about 3 or so.  He can ask for, and pick out, his own candy.  The thing is that he'll take handfuls of candy and ask more than once.  The people will think he's so cute that they'll let him do it.  At pretty much every door.
> 
> When my oldest was 3, he filled up a big bag.  Something like 7 pounds of candy!



And I am sure you guys finished every last ounce of it right??  And that's why you're here after that fateful day, you decided to make a change in your life for the better and you found IM??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> So Cute....here is her future boyfriend, Ryan the Lion



Great pic of Ryan the Lion   

FYI........the word "boyfriend" is NOT ALLOWED IN MY HOUSE


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nov 5

Squats (RI=90 sec)
265 x 5 (8 sets)

Good Mornings (RI=90 sec)
175 x 5 (6 sets)

Decline Crunches
BW+30 x 5 (6 sets)

time for some VOLUME

EDIT:  Going to rethink this volume approach for lower body exercises.  I think I jacked my back doing the good mornings.  That was a lot of squatting, which probably fatigued my lower back, and then I threw the good mornings on there, my back isn't feeling too good right now, and it's only been about a half hour since the workout ended.

Next time the squat day rolls around, I may just do the squats and the crunches, and likewise on my deadlift day, I may just do deads and abs and skip any extra quad work.

Like I always mention, working out at home has some major disadvantages, the biggest one being exercise selection.  I can't balance a huge, heavy leg exercise like squats with a isolation movement like hamstring curls, I can only do compound hamstring stuff, and this is where I can run into some issues.  Likewise, you can't do a compound heavy hamstring movement and an isolation quad movement.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2007)

Take it EZ on the back........................


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2007)

Nov 6

Bench Press (RI=90 sec)
Warmup
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

Chest Supported Rows (RI=90 sec)
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5

Hammer Curls (RI=60 sec)
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5

OK, for those interested in new workout ideas, here is the new plan:
I am gonna do a 10 day cycle:
lower body 1
upper horizontal + biceps 1
off
upper vertical + triceps 1
off
lower body 2
upper horizontal + biceps 2
off
upper vertical + triceps 2
off
The exercises on each day (1 or 2) will be different.  The loading is as follows:
First cycle: 5x5 with around 75-80% 1RM
Second cycle: 6x4 adding 6% to the first cycle weights
Third Cycle: 8x3 adding 6% to cycle 2 weights
Fourth cycle: 5x5 with cycle 2 weights
Fifth cycle: 6x4 with cycle 3 weights
sixth cycle: 8x3 adding 6% to cycle 5 weights.

It looks nice in theory doesn't it???


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Take it EZ on the back........................



Well, 24 hours better, I can tell you that my back is ok....it was a little tired last night, I did some moving around my house, and really light things that I should have had no trouble with really were challenging to lift, but today, it feels ok...

Now, my legs, and my rear end? Now that is a different story all together....holy doms, I can't even walk right today, ouch


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2007)

I was going to say, looks like the back pain wasnt as severe as you had thought.  I just went through that shit again.  Scared the piss out of me.  Ugh, to not work out for another 6 months wouldve sucked.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Going to rethink this volume approach for lower body exercises.  I think I jacked my back doing the good mornings.  That was a lot of squatting, which probably fatigued my lower back, and then I threw the good mornings on there, my back isn't feeling too good right now, and it's only been about a half hour since the workout ended.



GMs always do a number on my back.  It's sore for a day or so, and then the soreness goes away.  6 sets of 5 may be a bit much, however.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks for chiming in guys, you know, now that I think about it, it was never really a pain per say, my back just felt weakened, but it was getting to the point where if I kept going, I probably would have been in trouble.

although, like I mentioned in my other post, the back feels ok today, of course, I didn't do anything to use my back today, so I don't know if it is truly ok, but all signs point to it being ok.  My quads, hamstrings and glutes however, hurt more than I ever think they have, the soreness in all those muscles is out of this world....I am having serious trouble sitting down and getting up and walking, it's really not any fun right now.


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah I really don't like that feeling when you can't even sit down in the bathroom without winching in pain.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2007)

Nov 8

Neutral Grip DB Shoulder Press (RI=90 sec)
Warmups
80s x 5
80s x 5
80s x 5
80s x 5
80s x 5

Chinups (RI=90 sec)
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5

Tried to do a triceps extension movement and my elbows could not handle it, so I just stopped.  I don't want to add another compound tricep movement like dips or close grip bench here, so I will just scrap it, and in turn probably scrap the biceps work as well, but keep the rest of the template in check.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2007)

Not a bad idea about the arms.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Not a bad idea about the arms.



I really WANTED to do the arm work, just the tricep isolation stuff isn't going to fly with my wrecked elbows....and believe me, I would rather save whatever shred of tendon is left to do 300 pound bench presses versus 30 lb tricep extensions.

It is truly an interesting phenomenon....I can bench over 300, dip with over 135 lbs on a belt, and close grip bench close to 300 with no real elbow issues, yet when I tried to do a seated skull crusher with 100 pounds, the elbows felt like they were gonna explode.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2007)

I guess everyone has a weakness.   Ive never had a problem with my elbows, but my lower back, thats another story.  A shitty one at that.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I guess everyone has a weakness.   Ive never had a problem with my elbows, but my lower back, thats another story.  A shitty one at that.



Yeah, sucks doesn't it?  I do things to my back that make me cringe when I step back and think about it, but like I mentioned, a 30 lb db could do me in....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> OK, for those interested in new workout ideas, here is the new plan:
> I am gonna do a 10 day cycle:
> lower body 1
> upper horizontal + biceps 1
> ...




How'd you come up with this??

What's your goal?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 9, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> How'd you come up with this??
> 
> What's your goal?



Why, do you like??? 

It is my own creation, loosely based on a program called "advanced german volume training" by charles polquin.  It does the % increases and rep drops, but his program is 10x5, then 10x4, then 10x3....ack, tried it once before and burned out in a week and a half.

I guess this is more of a hypertrophy driven program design than strength right now.  I needed a change, cause those singles I was doing were burning me out, even though the strength increases were fun.  I read a lot of materials stating how an optimum hypertrophy rep total for an exercise is 25, so I came up with variations totaling around 25, while upping the weights when the reps drop.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2007)

I like it so far....what are the exercises that you picked out for each day ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 9, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I like it so far....what are the exercises that you picked out for each day ?



This was my original template.  I have to leave off the tricep stuff cause of my elbows, but you can do them if you are ok with it...

lower 1
squats
good mornings
crunches

upper horizontal + biceps 1
bench press
chest supported rows
hammer curls

upper vertical + triceps 1
neutral grip db shoulder press
chinups
overhead tricep extensions (tricep bar or barbell)

lower 2
deadlifts
leverage squats (or leg press or any plate loaded squat type machine)
abs

upper horizontal + biceps 2
flat db bench press
db rows
EZ bar curls

upper vertical + triceps 2
barbell shoulder press
pullups
db overhead tricep extensions

there you go.  what do you think?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 10, 2007)

November 10

Deadlifts (Double overhand grip) RI=90 sec
Warmups
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
355 x 5
355 x 5
*Purposely started the weights at a lighter % of max, so that I can do a progression with double overhand grip, as my heavier pulls were mixed grip, however, the 315 felt way to light to start, so I bumped the weight at set 4.

Leverage Squats RI=90 sec
350 x 5
350 x 5
350 x 5
350 x 5
350 x 5

Decline Crunches RI=60 sec
BW+40 x 4
BW+40 x 4
BW+40 x 4
BW+40 x 4
BW+40 x 4
BW+40 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 11, 2007)

Nov 11

Flat DB Press
Warmups
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5

DB Rows
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5

EZ Bar Curls
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nov 13

DB Shoulder Press (RI=90 sec)
Warmups
85 x 4
85 x 4
85 x 4
85 x 4
85 x 4
85 x 3 (failed on 4)

Pullups (RI=90 sec)
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5

Close grip 2 board press (for triceps) RI=90 sec
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> This was my original template.  I have to leave off the tricep stuff cause of my elbows, but you can do them if you are ok with it...
> 
> lower 1
> squats
> ...



Looks real good.   How long are each sessions taking?


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

Looking at your pullups ..... I only wish I could do more than 3 or 4 with my bodyweight...  I think I need to do more negatives!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks real good.   How long are each sessions taking?



you gotta give yourself about an hour, especially on the 8x3 part.  Of course, you can always just chop your rest intervals and lower the initial starting weight as well if you need the time, instead of 80%, start at 70% and still add 6% each time, but do something like 45 second rest periods. (I know you like short rest intervals....I like to lift heavier)


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2007)

katt said:


> Looking at your pullups ..... I only wish I could do more than 3 or 4 with my bodyweight...  I think I need to do more negatives!



Well, first of all, you are a woman, and for a woman to do 3 or 4 pullups unassisted is a feat in itself you should be proud of.

Personally, I think I am going to just do chinups from now on (or pullups with supinated grip, however you like to call it).  I feel they hit the lats just as well as pronated pullups, and allow you to lift more weight cause of the added biceps involvement, and more weight=more stimulation=bigger muscles!

Try them like that, you might bang out a set of 6 or so!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2007)

Nov 15

Squats (RI=90 sec)
Warmups
295 x 4
295 x 4
295 x 4
295 x 4
295 x 4

Glute-Ham Raises (RI=90 sec)
BW+35 x 4
BW+35 x 4
BW+35 x 4
BW+35 x 4
BW+35 x 4

Trap Bar Shrugs
370 x 4
370 x 4
370 x 4
370 x 4
370 x 4
Supersetted with:
Decline Crunches (Weight behind head) 
BW+40 x 4
BW+40 x 4
BW+40 x 4
BW+40 x 4
BW+40 x 4
*No rest during the superset


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 16, 2007)

Nov 16

Dips (RI=90 sec)
Warm ups
BW+140 x 4
BW+140 x 4
BW+140 x 4
BW+140 x 4
BW+140 x 4

Chest Supported Rows (RI=90 sec)
180 x 4
180 x 4
180 x 4
180 x 4
180 x  4

Hammer Curls (RI=60 sec)
60s x 4
60s x 4
60s x 4
60s x 4
60s x 4


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I can do chins better,,, but I need the width in my lat area, so I've been just concentrating on the pull-ups..   any advise you can give me on that?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2007)

You are getting closer to dipping with 4 plates


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, I can do chins better,,, but I need the width in my lat area, so I've been just concentrating on the pull-ups..   any advise you can give me on that?



I am not positive about this, but I believe that you can get the same lat development from doing both chins or pullups, with the chins allowing you to use more weight, hence more potential for overall growth.

I think that you might get some minor differences in muscles used between the two grips, mostly in the elbow muscles and the small stabilizer muscles of the shoulders, where pullups will hit your rear delt area more as well as the muscles on the sides of your elbows, plus the biceps, whereas the chins will nail the biceps, but also allow you a deeper stretch of the lats at the bottom position.

Of course, you are better off asking someone who knows better, but I do the chins exclusively for the most part because I get a pain in the side of my forearm/elbow from pullups, plus I like using more weight on the chins.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> You are getting closer to dipping with 4 plates



yep, well on my way, let's hope my elbows hold up for that


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nov 18

Warmups

DB Shoulder Press (RI=90)
85s x 4
85s x 4
85s x 4
85s x 4
85s x 4

Chinups (RI=90)
BW+65 x 4
BW+65 x 4
BW+65 x 4
BW+65 x 4
BW+65 x 4

Close Grip 2 Board Press (RI=60)
280 x 4
280 x 4
280 x 4
280 x 4
280 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nov 20

Decided to switch up to more of a rep progression starting today.  I will take my first 5x5 weight from this cycle, then proceed to do 4x6 and then 3x8 with that same weight, then bump up the weights 6% and start over.  I want to improve my work capacity, and 3 rep sets really don't do squat for that, plus the weights are jumping up too high too quickly, so this will slow that down a bit.

Warmups

Squats (RI=90 sec)
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 6

Glute Ham Raises (RI=90 sec)
BW+20 x 6
BW+20 x 6
BW+20 x 6
BW+20 x 6

Superset (no rest)
Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 6 
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 6

Trap Bar Shrugs
340 x 6
340 x 6
340 x 6
340 x 6


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> plus the weights are jumping up too high too quickly, so this will slow that down a bit.



I feel your pain, Stewart.  Wait...no I don't.  You suck. 

Solid workout!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I feel your pain, Stewart.  Wait...no I don't.  You suck.
> 
> Solid workout!





some day at the rate our workouts have been going, I will be saying you are the one that sucks....the mind just wants to keep at it, but the body is having second thoughts--I was looking at the weights for my original plan today, and I just thought to myself, no f'n way, hence the adjusted plan.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice workouts Stewart!! Simple but very effective, Good job!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks good so far................ 

Are you keeping all RIs at 90 secs ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet_Dell said:


> Nice workouts Stewart!! Simple but very effective, Good job!



Thanks! Yeah, they are elegant in their simplicity


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 20, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks good so far................
> 
> Are you keeping all RIs at 90 secs ?



yeah, the arm exercises I am doing 60 seconds, and no rest in the shrug/crunch thingie, but other than that, they are all 90 sec.

Should be fun with the switchup, I can't remember the last time I did 3 eight rep sets for an exercise


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2007)

> 3 eight rep sets for an exercise



Just do it


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2007)

Another change?  I don't believe it.    I like 4x6 when I need a break from singles and triples.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Another change?  I don't believe it.    I like 4x6 when I need a break from singles and triples.



 

you should talk mister......


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2007)

I know.  I've been consistently inconsistent lately.  Workouts are OK, just not focused on any one thing.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2007)

11/21

Warmups

Dips (RI=90 sec)
BW+120 x 6
BW+120 x 6
BW+120 x 6
BW+120 x 6

Chest Supported Rows (RI=90 sec)
165 x 6
165 x 6
165 x 6
165 x 6

Hammer Curls (RI=60 sec)
55 x 6
55 x 6
55 x 6
55 x 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2007)

Only BW +120 ??   Let's see BW +180!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Only BW +120 ??   Let's see BW +180!!



Let's see you do BW+120 tough guy 



Remember, I got the bad elbows, gotta be smart or else


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Let's see you do BW+120 tough guy
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, I got the bad elbows, gotta be smart or else



Been there (BW +135 actually)  

I hear ya on the injury front..............   Just trying to give you some motivation


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Been there (BW +135 actually)
> 
> I hear ya on the injury front..............   Just trying to give you some motivation



oh you know me, I would do it if I knew I wouldn't hurt myself doing it, I mean, I am practically positive I could do it for at least a rep now, but at what cost, and would it be worth it? Probably not, if I can work up to it, fine, but I am not jumping that much on dips, too much can go wrong....


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nov 24

Feeling a bit under the weather since Thanksgiving night, but I had to get back at it a bit, so I did a little session today consisting of:

Full Squats (ATG)
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
247.5 x 5

Bench Press
140 x 5
175 x 5
210 x 5
245 x 5
280 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 5
145 x 5
167.5 x 5

Not very taxing, but broke a nice sweat since I was wearing long pants and a heavy turtleneck.  I have a working theory that it is beneficial to sweat when you have a cold, in essence, drink a TON of water and sweat a lot, and you can help to "sweat out the cold".  That is my theory, but I have always stuck to it, results are inconclusive, but definitely the cold has never gotten worse, so


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nov. 28

Had a workout on the 26th, highlights were deadlifts of 355x5 and the "discovery" of trap bar overhead presses.

Today's workout:

Full Squats ATG
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
255 x 3
185 x 8

Bench Press
140 x 5
175 x 5
210 x 5
245 x 5
287.5 x 3
210 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 5
145 x 5
170 x 3
125 x 8


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Nov. 28
> 
> Had a workout on the 26th, highlights were deadlifts of 355x5 and the "discovery" of trap bar overhead presses.
> 
> ...



Good volume scheme, but let me ask you, do you get winded after doing that much?  I mean, I know you can lift heavier, but I was just curious cuz its a full body regime and youve got 6 or so sets.

In other words, do you walk out of the workout feeling like you worked out..?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Good volume scheme, but let me ask you, do you get winded after doing that much?  I mean, I know you can lift heavier, but I was just curious cuz its a full body regime and youve got 6 or so sets.
> 
> In other words, do you walk out of the workout feeling like you worked out..?



well.......see, this is following a type of Bill Starr 5x5 linear scheme.  They have you put your best 5 rep attempt out at the 4th week, and then you back up by 2.5% for the first 3 weeks, so these workouts aren't all out efforts.  So no, I don't feel too bad afterwards, I mean it is still somewhat tiring with all the sets, but I don't feel destroyed after or anything like that.

I did this for the past couple of days cause I have been fighting a cold and wanted to do something, but with less volume, or at least less higher intensity volume.  I might as well just keep riding it out and see if I can bust past my best 5 rep sets on these exercises.

I will tell you that for me, I don't really feel like I have any more energy to do any accessory work that the program says you can do after this stuff, screw that, this is enough for me, I figure without all the extra crap, I would have more of a chance to improve the core lifts.

the squats are really tough when you actually go all the way down and hang out in the hole for a second or so, a totally different beast than what I had been doing, hence the lower weights, I mean I was squatting over 300 for 5 rep sets powerlifting style, so this was an adjustment.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 30, 2007)

Nov 30

Still got this damn cold, my son still does too 

Full Squats ATG
135 x 5
157.5 x 5
190 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5

Bench Press
145 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
252.5 x 5
287.5 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
107.5 x 5
127.5 x 5
150 x 5
170 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2007)

What are you shooting for in week 4?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 30, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> What are you shooting for in week 4?



ATG Squat 267.5 x 5
Bench Press 302.5 x 5
Chest Supported Rows 180 x 5 (I made these weights very conservative, since I wanted to really focus on the form on these, instead of just slinging the weights up, I wanted to really feel the contraction in my back, so I started light)
Trap bar overhead press 160 x 5
Deadlifts 380 x 5
Pullups  BW+32.5 x 5 (remember I suck at pullups, much better at chins) 

I'm not really doing a weekly program, I am doing one on one off, and that allows me built in extra days off whenever I need them, since the program calls for 2 off days after the third workout day.  So if I am busy on a day I was gonna workout, I can just skip it, take the 2 days off and then carry on, I won't really lose any days that way.  I doubt I would ever need more than 2 days off in a row for anything other than an emergency.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2007)

Is that 5 sets of 5 with that weight ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2007)

Have you seen this spreadsheet?

http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5x5_Program/5x5_intermediate_v0.3.zip


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> ATG Squat 267.5 x 5
> Bench Press 302.5 x 5
> Chest Supported Rows 180 x 5 (I made these weights very conservative, since I wanted to really focus on the form on these, instead of just slinging the weights up, I wanted to really feel the contraction in my back, so I started light)
> Trap bar overhead press 160 x 5
> ...




Trap bar OH Press?  How do you get it down ?

That sounds awesome.  I was thinking of doing an Alernating Periodization as well.  1 week all out, next week moderate.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Have you seen this spreadsheet?
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5x5_Program/5x5_intermediate_v0.3.zip



Yeah, that's what I've been using for my numbers.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Is that 5 sets of 5 with that weight ?



no, that's the top set of 5 after ramping up for the first 4 sets.  It is still tough cause you are still doing 4 sets of varying weights before hand, and by set 3, it is more than warmup weights.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Trap bar OH Press?  How do you get it down ?
> 
> That sounds awesome.  I was thinking of doing an Alernating Periodization as well.  1 week all out, next week moderate.



I wrote a big long description of what I did on one of the posts that got deleted.  I basically set the bar up on safety stands, then I put a sheetrock spackel bucket in the middle, crawl under the bar, get inside of it, sit on the bucket and then press, so it starts from the bottom position, there is no lowering phase on the first rep.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2007)

Ohhh, maybe Ive seen someone doing something like that in the gym, but not with a trap bar.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 2, 2007)

Dec 2

Full Squats ATG
135 x 5
157.5 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5

Trap Bar Overhead Presses
100 x 5
115 x 5
132.5 x 5
152.5 x 5

Deadlifts
225 x 5
275 x 5
317.5 x 5
365 x 5

Pullups
3 sets of 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2007)

Dec 4

Full Squats ATG
135 x 5
157.5 x 5
190 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 3
190 x 8

Bench Press
145 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
252.5 x 5
295 x 3
215 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
110 x 5
130 x 5
150 x 5
175 x 3
130 x 8


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2007)

So you're squatting twice a week?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2007)

katt said:


> So you're squatting twice a week?



Actually right now I am squatting every other day 

but it isn't so bad....yet....cause the first day and the third day are practically identical except for the set of 3 reps which is about 2.5% higher than the heaviest set of 5 on the first day.  Still with me?  and the middle day is a back off day, so the weights are really way sub maximal.

I am only on my second week, so I haven't yet reached my predetermined top set of 5 which you try to get on the 4th week of the program, so right now it's pretty easy, but I expect things to get a bit more difficult starting with week 3.


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2007)

Even with the lower weight day in the middle, that would really beat me up.. 


Then again,, maybe I should try it...  

I think I may have missed it earlier, but is this an 8 week program?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2007)

katt said:


> Even with the lower weight day in the middle, that would really beat me up..
> 
> 
> Then again,, maybe I should try it...
> ...



It is however many weeks long until it stops working.  It is linear, so if you stall on a lift, you can "reset" the weight and build up again, I guess theoretically you can do that for a while, obviously at some point you will cease to make progress.

So if you stall at say 315 x 4 and can't get the 5th rep, you can reset back 4 weeks at 2.5% each week and try to go up again.

The real question is will I actually MAKE it through 8 weeks of this program


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2007)

> The real question is will I actually MAKE it through 8 weeks of this program


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


>


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


>





How's Ryan?   Are you adjusted ? When's #2 coming?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 5, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> How's Ryan?   Are you adjusted ? When's #2 coming?




#2????  You should be answering the question first mister, you're up next, I've got some time 

It's getting better, but of course, I found my new problem is taking him out now that it's cold outside, such a pain in the ass, and he totally does not like being bundled up in the big coat, hat and gloves, so I am now blessed with nice and cranky car rides anywhere we go.  Other than that


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2007)

Dec 6

Full Squats ATG
135 x 5
162.5 x 5
195 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5

Bench Press
147.5 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5
295 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
110 x 5
132.5 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, everything went up this time - those chest supported rows really went up!?!..  You'll make it through the eight weeks, I have no doubt.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Wow, everything went up this time - those chest supported rows really went up!?!..  You'll make it through the eight weeks, I have no doubt.



thanks katt, I hope so!!  The bench presses were tough today, almost failed on the last rep, but everything else was relatively easy 

I  might have to go ahead and add in that extra day of rest I was talking about after the third day.

the rows felt awesome!  I used to do sets of 6 with 180 and even 190 on there, but they weren't the cleanest reps around, but today, those 175 reps were flawless, so I guess it is working as it should, at least with the rows anyway


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dec 7

Cardio Circuit.....

Being I HATE traditional cardio, I wanted to try something else that would be more to my liking and still give my heart a good workout.  Not too interested in the fat loss aspect, but more the heart health portion.  Don't want to do sprints either, cause my program has me squatting 3xs per week, so I don't think my legs would appreciate that too much 

BW squats x 10
pushups x 10
light pulldowns x 10
dips x 10
crunches x 10
BW rows x 10

rest 30 sec

total of 4 rounds (gotta build this up a bit, starting slowly)


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dec 8

Full Squats ATG
135 x 5
162.5 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5

Trap Bar OVerhead Press
100 x 5
120 x 5
140 x 5
155 x 5

Deadlifts
235 x 5
280 x 5
325 x 5
372.5 x 5

Mixed Grip Pullups
3 sets of 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2007)

Is the word "CARDIO" in your journal ??


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 10, 2007)

Dec 10

Full Squats ATG
135 x 5
165 x 5
195 x 5
227.5 x 5
267.5 x 5
195 x 8

Bench Press
147.5 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5
302.5 x 3
225 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
110 x 5
132.5 x 5
155 x 5
180 x 3
132.5 x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Is the word "CARDIO" in your journal ??



  Why yes, it does seem that word has made its way in here.    I guess chasing around after the little one isn't enough --- yet.  

I haven't checked in lately.  Are you doing some form of 5x5 routine?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 12, 2007)

dec 12

Full Squats ATG
135 x 5
167.5 x 5
200 x 5
230 x 5
267.5 x 5

Bench Press
150 x 5
190 x 5
230 x 5
265 x 5
302.5 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5
157.5 x 5
180 x 5

Benches were tough, squats and rows weren't bad.  Might be time to add the extra rest day now, so I don't lose my bench progression, the next bench day is above my 5RM.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Why yes, it does seem that word has made its way in here.    I guess chasing around after the little one isn't enough --- yet.
> 
> I haven't checked in lately.  Are you doing some form of 5x5 routine?



I think that day was a fluke...hehehe.  The days I don't lift, I am basically sleeping whenever the little one is, and sometimes when he isn't 

I am doing that madcow intermediate 5x5 routine.  I have actually made it to week 4, can you believe it???


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I am doing that madcow intermediate 5x5 routine.  I have actually made it to week 4, can you believe it???



It is a bit of a surprise given your previous track record, but I've been following along and the workouts are consistent.    So does this mean you've changed your opinion of 5x5?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It is a bit of a surprise given your previous track record, but I've been following along and the workouts are consistent.    So does this mean you've changed your opinion of 5x5?



well, my opinion was based on the other 5x5 program, the advanced one.  That one still sucks my ass, I just plugged my numbers into the spreadsheet for fun, and yeah week 3 was probably doable, but week 4 made me want to vomit with the numbers it came up with.

at least this particular program really only has one heavy set, and I can actually foresee in the future going to something like 2 warmup sets and then right to the heavy set and try to keep the progression that way, cutting out the intermediate sets in the middle.  So instead of say:
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5

I might try:
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 1
315 x 5

almost HIT like in a way, but I;m gonna play it by ear.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 14, 2007)

Dec 14

Full Squats ATG
135 x 5
167.5 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5

Trap Bar Overhead Press
100 x 5
120 x 5
140 x 5
160 x 5

Deadlifts
237.5 x 5
285 x 5
335 x 5
380 x 5
*Double overhand grip except for last set.
Man I love deads now.  I am getting so good at them, my form is definitely improving, I feel hardly any discomfort in my lower back anymore, and this is with squatting every other day for the past 3 weeks.  My legs are totally taking the brunt of the lift now, and I know for a fact, cause my hamstrings are like chronically sore now, so happy deadlifting


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dec 17

Felt run down lately, so I am resetting my weights back a bit and building back up.  More volume this time and less of the intense heavier sets.  Also gonna drop deadlifts on the middle workout, and replace them with clean grip high pulls for this cycle, need a break on the back, even though I love doing them, the extra volume on the squats I plan on, plus deadlifts would be no good.

Squats
Warmups
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

Bench Press
145 x 5
165 x 5
195 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
100 x 5
115 x 5
130 x 5
145 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey stew! looks like things are going well in here for ya!
How's the family?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 17, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey stew! looks like things are going well in here for ya!
> How's the family?



Hey Buddy! Been a while huh?  Been keeping busy at home with the baby, man, the kid is driving me nuts!!  busy time for us, trying to sell our house and move to a better school district for the little one, the market sucks so bad right now, but I am sure I don't have to tell you about that.

how's things with you?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

sounds likethings are ok, overall with ya!
me...eh...been better. Try not to dwell on it...it WILL pick up.
Well, as I've told clients, you may take a hit on your house, but so is the owner of the house you are buying...so it kinda equals out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2007)

What happened to the cardio in here ??


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 17, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> What happened to the cardio in here ??



What's cardio?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Dec 19

Squats
Warmups
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

Clean grip high pulls
137.5 x 5
137.5 x 5
137.5 x 5
137.5 x 5
137.5 x 5

Trap bar overhead press
122.5 x 5
122.5 x 5
122.5 x 5
122.5 x 5
122.5 x 5

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5

It's nice to reset and do lighter weights for a couple of weeks, takes a load off the stress of all that heavy stuff for a while.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> What's cardio?



I'm not sure.  I don't do much either


----------



## Double D (Dec 20, 2007)

Wheres this bench at now big boy?

And hows the trainers job coming along?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Dec 21

Squats
145 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5

Bench Press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5

Ridiculously simple workout....the calm before the storm if you will.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2007)

...was wondering...weights looked...light...for you...


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...was wondering...weights looked...light...for you...



yeah, it's a periodized 5x5 program, so the first couple of weeks aren't that challenging, but weeks 3 and 4 are gonna be a major bitch.  I sometimes question the validity of going so light on these first weeks, which actually works out to 80% of my max set of 5 and 5x5 sets, but it still just seems so light....225 for working sets on the bench?  Shit, I haven't done that in like 10 years .

But in week 4 when I am scheduled for a 5x5 with 295, THAT will be a challenge


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Wheres this bench at now big boy?
> 
> And hows the trainers job coming along?



Bench is suffering buddy...bench is suffering....I think it's a combination of losing some weight and focusing on these 5x5 full body workouts for a while, where the other lifts have progressed at the expense of my bench.  Oh well, I guess it's a good thing since I will be more balanced in the end...hopefully.

The trainers job is on hold for a while.  Anyone who is a stay at home parent can attest to the fact that taking care of a one year old all day and then having energy to work at night is an almost impossible task.  Luckily at the moment, we are OK financially for me to not have to work at night, but I know that if need be, I can walk into a gym and get something, cause I did that over the summer and was offered jobs in 3 gyms, and I only interviewed at maybe 4 total, so I am confident I can land something in an emergency.

Hopefully I will still keep up the passion for training and when the kiddies go to school, maybe I can look into doing something then since I won't be so drained from taking care of them all day.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2007)

...and THAT is where he does his cardio...chasing kids all day.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...and THAT is where he does his cardio...chasing kids all day.



Quoted for truth


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Bench is suffering buddy...bench is suffering....I think it's a combination of losing some weight and focusing on these 5x5 full body workouts for a while, where the other lifts have progressed at the expense of my bench.  Oh well, I guess it's a good thing since I will be more balanced in the end...hopefully.
> 
> The trainers job is on hold for a while.  Anyone who is a stay at home parent can attest to the fact that taking care of a one year old all day and then having energy to work at night is an almost impossible task.  Luckily at the moment, we are OK financially for me to not have to work at night, but I know that if need be, I can walk into a gym and get something, cause I did that over the summer and was offered jobs in 3 gyms, and I only interviewed at maybe 4 total, so I am confident I can land something in an emergency.
> 
> Hopefully I will still keep up the passion for training and when the kiddies go to school, maybe I can look into doing something then since I won't be so drained from taking care of them all day.




Staying at home with the kids can be a daunting task. Best of luck with everything. Be aware that building a buisness from a gym perspective can take a bit, the money isnt there in the begining. Thank god I am done with the intial phase of trying to add clients. You would be a good trainer, stay strong buddy.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dec 23

Squats
Warmups
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5

Bench Press
155 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
110 x 5
130 x 5
145 x 5
165 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...and THAT is where he does his cardio...chasing kids all day.



Which is why he needs a second one.    To build up endurance.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Which is why he needs a second one.    To build up endurance.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Which is why he needs a second one.  To build up endurance.


 
quardruplets!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Dec 23
> 
> Squats
> Warmups
> ...


Things are looking up in here, mi amigo!
May you and yoru family have a happy and safe Christmas!

btw...unless your link didn't update...your blog...hasn't been used...in a while...thought I'd pop in...get some nuggets of wisdom from ya...and hadn't seen a recent entry...yer slackin, son!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 25, 2007)

Dec 25

High Pulls
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Trap Bar Overhead Press
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5

Chinups
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Stew!  How's the big guy?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 27, 2007)

Dec 27

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 5

Bench Press
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 27, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Merry Christmas Stew!  How's the big guy?



A little late, but Merry Christmas to you and your family too JD....

Everyone is doing good here, a bit sick, but otherwise all A O K.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dec 29

Squats
Warmups
282.5 x 5
282.5 x 5
282.5 x 5
282.5 x 5
282.5 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 10
225 x 5
300 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 10
140 x 5
180 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2007)

You've been on the 5 sets of 5 for a while.........Anything new lined up for 2008?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2007)

Dec 31

High Pulls
Warmups
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

Trap Bar Overhead Press
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5

Chinups
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year Stewart!   Yeah, got any change-ups coming ??


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year Katt and to everyone else too 

To answer you and YM's question, I am probably going to stick with the 5x5 scheme for a while and fool around with periodization stuff using the 5x5.  Basically instead of pounding the heavy stuff every workout, I am gonna build up to a high 5x5 workout, then drop back down and work my way back up to either 5 or 10 pounds more than that last heavy workout.  Hopefully it serves to provide me with a little break here and there, and ultimately will lead to bigger gains, even though it may take longer to get there.  it's more of a long range type of thinking for now anyway

i am finding i am needing more of the less intense stuff these days, and i really look forward to the resets as much as i do looking to break records


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Years Stewart!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jan 2

Lever Squats
Warmups
360 x 5
360 x 5
360 x 5
360 x 5
360 x 5
*Lower back felt like it needed a break, so I switched these in for regular squats for a while.

Bench Press
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jan 4

Clean Grip High Pulls
Warmups
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
*Starting to get tough.  Don't have the acceleration of the bar on the later sets

Trap Bar Overhead Press
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Chinups
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
*only 4 sets cause my chinup bar is in my garage which is unheated and it's COLD outside here today.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jan 6

Lever Squats
Warmups
370 x 5
370 x 5
370 x 5
370 x 5
370 x 5

Bench Press
290 x 5
290 x 5
290 x 5
290 x 5
290 x 5
*Ugh....that was tough

Chest Supported Rows
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jan 8

Stiff Leg Deadlifts
Warmups
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
*Little change here.  Wanted a deadlift movement without the stress of floor deads.  high pulls are nice, but are doing nothing for me on this program.

Trap Bar Overhead Presses
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5

Chinups
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5

One more workout for each exercise scheme and then the weights reset back a bit.  I am looking forward to it, believe me.


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

So you did your 5 sets of chins.... weather must have been tolerable??


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2008)

katt said:


> So you did your 5 sets of chins.... weather must have been tolerable??



haha, yeah, it's like supposed to be close to 60 degrees around here today, so yeah, it was tolerable, and quite pleasant.  It's nice to work out outside in January in shorts and a sleeveless shirt


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2008)

290 Bench Press was hard for 5?    I am due for some kind of intensity like within the week.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> 290 Bench Press was hard for 5?    I am due for some kind of intensity like within the week.



Well yeah, by the 4th set it was a grind.  5 sets of that shit is a lot.  It's easy to do one set of 5 with a heavy weight, but 5 sets with 2 minutes of rest between the sets?  it's tough shit.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2008)

Jan 10

Lever Squats
Warmups
380 x 5
380 x 5
380 x 5
380 x 5
380 x 5

Bench Press
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5

*Last day of these exercises before the weights reset back a bit.  Thank God, this workout was torturous.


----------



## Rubes (Jan 10, 2008)

295 five times for five sets you are insane.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2008)

Still doing 5 for 5's !!

I'm impressed!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Still doing 5 for 5's !!
> 
> I'm impressed!



funny you mention that.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jan 12

Finished my planned 5x5 cycle a day early, I was feeling some overuse issues in my elbows and other upper body appendages, so I am canceling the plan for now, and going to a max-ot like legs/push/pull split for a couple of weeks.  I think the change might be good anyway and hopefully get me some new strength.

Today will be legs

*Leg Day (All RI=2 min)

*A. Wide Stance Squats 
Warmups
275 x 6
295 x 5
295 x 4
*Brutal.  I just have to accept the fact that maybe I just really suck at squats? 

B. SLDL
Warmups
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 6

C1. Lever Squats
400 x 6
400 x 6

C2. Hypers
BW+105 x 6 
BW+105 x 6

D. Calf Raises
400 x 10
400 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 14, 2008)

Jan 14

*Push Day (All RI=2 min)

*A. Bench Press
Warmups
315 x 3 (too heavy)
305 x 4
305 x 4

B. Trap Bar OH Press
170 x 4
170 x 4
170 x 4

C1. Dips
BW+45 x 20
BW+45 x 14

C2. DB Shoulder Press
50 x 15
50 x 12
*Fricken winded from the high reps on these two exercises, God I suck (conditioning wise)

D. Close Grip Floor Press
275 x 4
275 x 4


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

It does suck about the conditioning... which reminds me...I need to step up my cardio.. 

gj on the workout!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah, I finished up about an hour ago, and I still feel like my heart rate is still slightly elevated.  I take it that isn't too good of a thing??  

I truly have gone for a strictly weight mashing approach in my workouts, pretty much forever, so I expect the conditioning stuff to be terrible, I never stick with anything like this long enough to see any effects though.

And I HATE cardio, but maybe if I stick with this high rep stuff that will be enough, at least for the beginning, to get into some kind of cardiovascular shape.


----------



## DLDave (Jan 15, 2008)

Stewart, how are your shoulders doing after that last push day?  I'd keep an eye on them as that seems to be an awful lot of volume on shoulders for a single day, with the OH Press, DB Shoulder Press, and Dips all directly hitting them, and the 2 bench movements hitting as well.  I'm assuming with this new split that you'll only be doing "push" days once per week?  If so, that will help ease the concern.

Also, you put "too heavy" next to the 315x3 bench press, but did you finish those 3 reps?  If so, and you can safely do them if you fail (spotted or in a power rack), I'd start there again next week and see if you can get to 1 or 2 complete sets.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 15, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Stewart, how are your shoulders doing after that last push day?  I'd keep an eye on them as that seems to be an awful lot of volume on shoulders for a single day, with the OH Press, DB Shoulder Press, and Dips all directly hitting them, and the 2 bench movements hitting as well.  I'm assuming with this new split that you'll only be doing "push" days once per week?  If so, that will help ease the concern.
> 
> Also, you put "too heavy" next to the 315x3 bench press, but did you finish those 3 reps?  If so, and you can safely do them if you fail (spotted or in a power rack), I'd start there again next week and see if you can get to 1 or 2 complete sets.



Actually, funny you ask.  Last night, I had a weird pain in my entire left arm, from my shoulder, to my elbow, to even my wrist.  It caused me to sleep like shit last night cause I couldn't get my arm comfortable.  The good news is that so far today, it feels fine.

Remember last night I was asking you all those questions?  Well, one reason was because of that pain I was experiencing, and thinking that I am and have been overdoing it a bit, especially bench pressing.  I know that when I ran a Westside template, I NEVER experienced any kind of pain, except for some pain on the back of the elbows, but I corrected that by not doing any type of overhead tricep extension exercises.  It was a once per week plan, but I also think I do better on less volume per workout, more frequency, which westside addresses kind of.

the 315x3 set was finished, I just knew I had no more left to try another rep.  They were slow as shit reps though, another reason I am thinking about adding in the speed work, I mean, I know when I ran my westside, 315 for me was a warmup set, now it was like torture.  I need to get that strength back.

This workout was a good idea in theory, but obviously, I overdid it, and need to rethink what I am doing.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

did you maybe pinch something when you were pushing up the weight? a nerve or something?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 15, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> did you maybe pinch something when you were pushing up the weight? a nerve or something?



I have no idea what happened.  I was fine after the workout and for a good 4 hours afterwards too.  Then all of a sudden, the pain set in.  Strange, since I didn't feel a thing during the exercise.  then when I finally woke up this morning, it felt fine again?


----------



## DLDave (Jan 15, 2008)

Your statements sound very familiar to the last time I did 5x5 for a period of time.  It was just too much volume for me at the weights I was using.  So it could be that you're still feeling the burn-out from the 5x5 while you're adjusting to the new splits.  Personally, I also find that I need either a deload or a full week off after a couple of continuous months.  I didn't read through your whole log to see if you've taken one of these recently.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 15, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Your statements sound very familiar to the last time I did 5x5 for a period of time.  It was just too much volume for me at the weights I was using.  So it could be that you're still feeling the burn-out from the 5x5 while you're adjusting to the new splits.  Personally, I also find that I need either a deload or a full week off after a couple of continuous months.  I didn't read through your whole log to see if you've taken one of these recently.



well, to save you from that, no I haven't done a deload or taken much time off if any.  I am stubborn like that, but I know that I should know better....the 5x5 was good to me, but I think you are right, ultimately, it is just too much volume when you use decent weights.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jan16

Box Squats
175 x 2 (10 sets)

Speed Deads
295 x 1 (6 sets)

Glute ham raises
BW x 8 (3 sets)

Pulldowns
3 plates x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 17, 2008)

Jan 17

Speed Bench
200 x 3 (3 sets) Middle finger on rings
200 x 3 (3 sets) Pinky on rings
200 x 3 (3 sets) Extra wide grip

Incline bench
275 x 5 (3 sets)

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5 (5 sets)

*Stopped here due to massive headache


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 19, 2008)

Jan 19

Rack Deadlifts (Mid shin)
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 3
365 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1
475 x 1 PR
425 x 1
425 x 1

Hypers
BW+50 x 8
BW+50 x 8
BW+50 x 8

Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 6

Pulldowns
3 plates + 10 x  8
3 plates + 10 x 8
3 plates + 10 x 8


----------



## DLDave (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice pullin' Stewart.  I guess that 455 felt pretty good since you threw another 20 on.  500 is right around the corner.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 20, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Nice pullin' Stewart.  I guess that 455 felt pretty good since you threw another 20 on.  500 is right around the corner.



thanks Dave....yeah, I really want the 500 to be a real deadlift, not a rack pull, but I guess in time, we'll see what happens.

I never really get the increments right to be honest, cause probably 20 pounds more was a little too much at that point.  I would have been just as satisfied to throw another 10 on there and get the 465, but I guess I got greedy.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 21, 2008)

Jan 21

Raw Bench Press (ring finger on rings)
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 1
335 x 1
355 x 1
320 x 1
320 x 1


Flat DB Press
105 x 8 (3 sets)

Chest Supported Rows
3 plates + 25 x 5 (5 sets)

Floor Press off pins
275 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2008)

Great numbers as usual Stewart!   Yeah, sometimes that extra 5 or 10 pounds can just seem so heavy - it's crazy.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Katt.  It truly is amazing how once you hit a certain point, just adding 5 measly little pounds makes the bar not even budge.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Stew, still trying to find the perfect workout?     Congrats on the rack DL PR.    I know a lot of people who would be happy to have your pressing and squatting strength.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 21, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Hi Stew, *still trying to find the perfect workout?*    Congrats on the rack DL PR.    I know a lot of people who would be happy to have your pressing and squatting strength.



You know me 

I am not happy with my squatting strength.  I am happy with the pressing and the pulling is definitely coming along, but squatting has always been a thorn in my side, I just can't get my numbers up on the squat, and I don't know what it is.  I have tried everything too, it is just fighting me!

Welcome back by the way.  How was your vacation?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that my volume is greater than yours...  I guess I should work on cutting out some sets?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 23, 2008)

Jan 23

Dynamic Box Squats
185 x 2 (10 sets)

Speed Deads
315 x 1 (6 sets)

Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 6 (3 sets)

Pulldowns
3 plates + 15 x 8 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jan 24

Speed Bench
215 x 3 (3 sets) Middle finger on rings
215 x 3 (3 sets) Pinky on rings
215 x 3 (3 sets) extra wide grip

Incline Bench
275 x 5 (3 sets)

Chest Supported Rows
3 plates + 25 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2008)

I just noticed your location.  Mind if I join you?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Speed Bench
> 215 x 3 (3 sets) Middle finger on rings
> 215 x 3 (3 sets) Pinky on rings
> 215 x 3 (3 sets) extra wide grip



It wasn't until I started my current routine that I could truly appreciate just how tough switching up the hand placement is.

Great job, Stewart!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I just noticed your location.  Mind if I join you?



ha, yeah, I don't even remember the last time I actually went to one....might have to just do that sometime in the very near future, and yes, you could join me, although if we both go there hungry after a heavy deadlifting session, we might eat the place out of food.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It wasn't until I started my current routine that I could truly appreciate just how tough switching up the hand placement is.
> 
> Great job, Stewart!



it isn't really so bad on a dynamic speed bench workout, of course if the weight were heavier, it makes it a lot tougher and different to use a different hand position than your "money grip"


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jan 26

Box Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1
335 x 1
345 x 1
355 x 1
320 x 1
*A little embarrassed by this, but whatever, I haven't done a squat for a max in a long time anyway, my highest regular squat is 385.  These seemed a lot harder than regular squats, are box squats supposed to be harder?

Hypers
BW+50 x 8 (3 sets)

Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 6 (3 sets)

Pulldowns
3 plates + 20 x 8 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2008)

> are box squats supposed to be harder?



No - they are supposed to easier 

......

J/K - they are harder to do


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> No - they are supposed to easier
> 
> ......
> 
> J/K - they are harder to do



Eh, I would have believed you either way   I have to find out if I am doing them right.  When I hit the box, I kind of sit my hips back a bit and relax while on the box, pausing for about a second or so, and then I try to push myself back up, operative word is "try", cause that 355 pretty much stapled me down to the box, it was a miracle I got up....gutted that one out big time


----------



## DLDave (Jan 26, 2008)

A box squat at or below parallel is typically going to be a lower weight than a max box-less squat.  This is mainly because you're breaking the momentum by pausing on the box, particularly if you're breaking your hips which is the correct Westside method.  I don't do many high box squats, but these are typically easier and would be closer in weight to a normal squat.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Eh, I would have believed you either way   I have to find out if I am doing them right.  When I hit the box, I kind of sit my hips back a bit and relax while on the box, pausing for about a second or so, and then I try to push myself back up, operative word is "try", cause that 355 pretty much stapled me down to the box, it was a miracle I got up....gutted that one out big time



That's the way I was taught.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2008)

DLDave said:


> A box squat at or below parallel is typically going to be a lower weight than a max box-less squat.  This is mainly because you're breaking the momentum by pausing on the box, particularly if you're breaking your hips which is the correct Westside method.  I don't do many high box squats, but these are typically easier and would be closer in weight to a normal squat.



Thanks Dave...my "box" is a spackel bucket, so I would venture to say I am at parallel or slightly below on it, so OK, I feel better now that my weight wasn't so great.  

So in my case, a 355 parallel box squat, what would that roughly translate to on a regular squat?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> are box squats supposed to be harder?



They are for me, for the reason that DLDave mentioned.  You don't get the benefit of the stretch reflex when you come to a stop on the box.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

'morning, stew!


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

DLDave said:


> A box squat at or below parallel is typically going to be a lower weight than a max box-less squat.  This is mainly because you're breaking the momentum by pausing on the box, particularly if you're breaking your hips which is the correct Westside method.  I don't do many high box squats, but these are typically easier and would be closer in weight to a normal squat.



  interesting.. the only way I've seen them done in our gym is people just going down to the bench and immediately going back up again.. no pause.  It's definitely not below parallel... it's at.. which is the way we did them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2008)

katt said:


> interesting.. the only way I've seen them done in our gym is people just going down to the bench and immediately going back up again.. no pause.  It's definitely not below parallel... it's at.. which is the way we did them.



Just because other people do them that way doesn't mean it is correct.  It sounds to me like they're using the bench to gauge their depth.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

what trips said...that's how I've come to know how to do them: people use the box/bench as a depth guage. And...of course...Ive seen people do that wrong too.
I can imagine how hard starting from the bottom would be...wow.
GJ stew!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jan 28

Updated Stats:
33 years old
5'10"
215 lbs
BF%= I don't care, not a goal right now, but probably 15% or less.

Bench Press (middle finger on rings)
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 1
335 x 1
355 x 1
320 x 1
320 x 1
*Same weight as last week using a slightly different grip.  I guess that's ok.  Major sticking point about halfway up, I think the 355 rep took like 15 seconds, but I stuck with it.

Flat DB bench 
105 x 8 (2 sets)

Chest Supported Rows
3 plates + 25 x 5 (3 sets)

Floor Press off Pins
275 x 5 
295 x 5 (2 sets) PR
*Regular bench grip on these, hopefully help the sticking point in my bench.  Never did 295 in the floor press, pretty cool.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 28, 2008)

yes, sitting back on the box, or relaxing the hips on the box for a second or so, is a whole different ballgame than touching the box and coming back up.  I hardly think you even break the stretch reflex when doing that, so yeah, I am satisfied now with what I did, definitely ok in my book considering, like I mentioned, my best ever wide stance squat was 385, so 30 pounds off on a parallel box squat isn't too shabby.

When you think about it in everyday terms, it sounds even better...think about sitting on a chair, and someone putting 355 pounds on your back and then you get up from the chair.  Makes it sound more impressive I think.  And for those that can do 500+ box squats....GOOD GOD!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 28, 2008)

you really mean it when you say you do your "meat and potatoes" and hit the road.  how long does a workout like that take you?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 28, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> you really mean it when you say you do your "meat and potatoes" and hit the road.  how long does a workout like that take you?



Well, longer than I would like it to considering a lot of the time, I am watching my son while I am working out, it's just the way it works out.  I try to do it when he is taking a nap, but he invariably always wakes up in the middle, so while I am trying to play with him in between sets, it winds up taking minimum of an hour and a half, but if I could do this workout at a real gym, it would probably still be close to an hour with all the rest periods.  A lot of the time is spent resting believe it or not.  Since I am looking for maximum strength, maximum rest is a must.

also, I think like I mentioned, as you get more advanced in the weights, it kind of necessitates itself that your workouts are shorter, or else you will be cooked in no time.  See if you notice any differences when your weights get higher in your ability to recover on what you are doing now.  I'll bet you will, then you need to make the choice between going for max strength or max size, you will know when you get there.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 30, 2008)

Jan 30

Dynamic Box Squats
215 x 2 (10 sets)

SLDL
295 x 5 (3 sets)

Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 6 (3 sets)

Pulldowns
3 plates + 25 x 8 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2008)

Jan 31

Speed Bench
215 x 3 (3 sets) Middle finger on rings
215 x 3 (3 sets) Pinkies on rings
215 x 3 (3 sets) Extra Wide Grip

Incline Bench Press
285 x 4 (2 sets)

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 8 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench
225 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 2, 2008)

Feb 2

ME LOWER

Deadlifts off floor
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 2
Add belt + chalk
405 x 1
455 x 1 PR
475 x 1 PR!
425 x 1
425 x 1
*Either it was an extremely good day for me, or it was a fluke, either way, I can't believe I got 475 today.  That breaks my old PR by 25 pounds, and 
I also weighed about 10 pounds more when I hit the old 450, so 475 at 215 lbs ain't too bad I don't think.  Of course, it wasn't without its casualties.  I ripped off the side of my right pinky and broke open a couple of calluses, but  that goes with the territory I guess.

Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 8 (3 sets)

Pulldowns
3 plates + 25 x 8 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 2, 2008)

111


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice job on the deads



500 here you come


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 2, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice job on the deads
> 
> 
> 
> 500 here you come




yeah, if my lower back holds up, feels kinda funky right now   But of course, everything was fine WHILE I was working out, it's always the AFTER that you have to worry about.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, if my lower back holds up, feels kinda funky right now   But of course, everything was fine WHILE I was working out, it's always the AFTER that you have to worry about.



Exactly......


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Deadlifts off floor
> 455 x 1 PR
> 475 x 1 PR!



  Excellent!  Are we going for 485 next week?


----------



## goob (Feb 2, 2008)

Just checked out your journal Stewart, your putting up some MAJOR numbers in here, training looks superb.  Good stuff.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 2, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Excellent!  Are we going for 485 next week?



At first thought, I might want to, but I want to alternate a squat ME and a deadlift ME exercise weekly, so I don't have to wreck my back two weeks in a row.

But maybe I can do trap bar deads, the best of both worlds


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Just checked out your journal Stewart, your putting up some MAJOR numbers in here, training looks superb.  Good stuff.



Hey thanks for stopping by and thanks for the encouragement, I'll try to keep it up in here


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> At first thought, I might want to, but I want to alternate a squat ME and a deadlift ME exercise weekly, so I don't have to wreck my back two weeks in a row.



Just how badly do you wreck your back?  I did heavy DLs yesterday (granted, not too many) and I can't even tell today.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 2, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Just how badly do you wreck your back?  I did heavy DLs yesterday (granted, not too many) and I can't even tell today.



It is a weird phenomenon.  I can't explain it.  there is a spot in my lower back, where if I press on it, or roll over something like a foam roller, I get a sharp pain.  I liken it to when you mess up your elbows after too much work and there is that spot on the back of your elbow that if you press on it, it feels like a bruise.

there was no sudden moment where I noticed the pain, it kind of just crept up on me subtly.  the thing is, tomorrow, I probably will feel fine, which is why I haven't stopped doing these things.  So the pattern is, I deal with it for the rest of the day in which I worked out, then I am usually ok.  Now, I know I am probably not totally OK, but I am not "injured" enough and too stubborn to stop.

Did that explanation make sense?  I don't think it is a herniated disk, cause I gave these symptoms to Akira, and he told me a slipped disk is something else.  Maybe it's a ligament thing down there?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Feb 4

ME Upper

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 3
325 x 3

Flat DB Bench Press
105 x 11
105 x 8

Underhand Barbell Rows ss/ Rear Delt Flies
225 x 8/40s x 8
225 x 8/40s x 8
225 x 8/40s x 8

DB Shrugs
105 x 15
105 x 15

Hammer Curls
50s x 10
50s x 10


----------



## ironman13 (Feb 4, 2008)

i have the same senario except i have a little problem with mine.  i have one month to go from 275 to 315 and right now i dont even know where to start except buying a supplement and hoping it works perfectly.  any suggestions on what i should take anyone?  no roids!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2008)

Great job on the numbers.  I think youre ahead of me on everything Ive ever done.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 4, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Great job on the numbers.  I think youre ahead of me on everything Ive ever done.



I appreciate it, however, things are going to be changing a little bit around here.  No more one rep maxes for a while, something funky happened to my back after those deadlifts the other day, and right now, my thinking is that it isn't really worth it.  A one rep max should be and only should be for powerlifters who want to win a competition.  I need to get the greedy thoughts out of my head about big numbers, because really, who gives a shit if I can bench 405, it's not like anyone is ever gonna see it, I work out in my basement, it isn't even like I could impress the people in the gym, lol.  Oh, so I can say I can do it?  SO what.  I actually think doing 3 and 5 rep maxes instead might be more beneficial, and I think they are actually a lot harder to do.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I appreciate it, however, things are going to be changing a little bit around here.  No more one rep maxes for a while, something funky happened to my back after those deadlifts the other day, and right now, my thinking is that it isn't really worth it.  A one rep max should be and only should be for powerlifters who want to win a competition.  I need to get the greedy thoughts out of my head about big numbers, because really, who gives a shit if I can bench 405, it's not like anyone is ever gonna see it, I work out in my basement, it isn't even like I could impress the people in the gym, lol.  Oh, so I can say I can do it?  SO what.  I actually think doing 3 and 5 rep maxes instead might be more beneficial, and I think they are actually a lot harder to do.



Yep, happened to me, also. I loved deadlifting 405, and I really loved other people's reactions to pulling 405. It just looks so pretty and perfect. Four 45s on each side made my ego explode. Unfortunely, it nealry made a disc in my back explode, too. Now, I can't deadlift at all. 

As for as benching goes, my shoulder goes out everytime I get close to 405. I can damn near taste it, then I fuck a connective tissue up, and I can't bench at all for months. I'm starting to think the number 405 is cursed.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2008)

I guess its the principle that drives me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I appreciate it, however, things are going to be changing a little bit around here.  No more one rep maxes for a while, something funky happened to my back after those deadlifts the other day, and right now, my thinking is that it isn't really worth it.  A one rep max should be and only should be for powerlifters who want to win a competition.  I need to get the greedy thoughts out of my head about big numbers, because really, who gives a shit if I can bench 405, it's not like anyone is ever gonna see it, I work out in my basement, it isn't even like I could impress the people in the gym, lol.  Oh, so I can say I can do it?  SO what.  I actually think doing 3 and 5 rep maxes instead might be more beneficial, and I think they are actually a lot harder to do.



Plus you are not getting any younger  

I agree with you ... I'm going to start doing more sets in the 5-10 rep range rather than 1-3 rr.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 6, 2008)

Feb 6

Upper

Bench Press
315 x 5
275 x 7
225 x 11

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 5
160 x 7
140 x 9

DB Shoulder Press
95 x 5
75 x 10
50 x 13

Pulldowns
180 x 5
160 x 10
135 x 12


*Experimenting with a new workout scheme.  These will be the weights I use every workout, with the goal being to just do more reps.  I know some days will be better than others, but I think this is a good compromise between strength training and hypertrophy/endurance training.  I was serious when I said no more 1 rep maxes!  Besides, take the bench for example, I would be more pleased if I could do 315 x 10 than 365 x 1.

Did upper again today to give my back a break until Friday at the earliest.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I was serious when I said no more 1 rep maxes!  Besides, take the bench for example, I would be more pleased if I could do 315 x 10 than 365 x 1.



I give you a couple of months, at which time the competitive drive within you will come calling.  The lure of a 1 RM is just too great.   You may be able to decrease the frequency at which you try them, but I don't think you'll be able to completely eliminate the desire.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 6, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I give you a couple of months, at which time the competitive drive within you will come calling.  The lure of a 1 RM is just too great.   You may be able to decrease the frequency at which you try them, but I don't think you'll be able to completely eliminate the desire.





You are wise master TT, very wise.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 7, 2008)

Feb 7

Lower

Squats
315 x 2
275 x 5
225 x 8
*Pure suck.  But I have an excuse, I am taking it easy on my back, yeah that's it 

SLDL
315 x 6
275 x 10
225 x 12

Decline Crunches
BW+50 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 9, 2008)

Feb 9

working out the kinks on a new schedule for my new workout plan, it looks like it's gonna wind up being push/pull/off/lower/off repeat, so it's every 5th day per workout.  This weekend is a little bit screwy with my schedule this weekend, so I am probably over doing it on the push here, but oh well.

PUSH

Bench Press
315 x 5
275 x 8
225 x 12
*Stupid workout schedule for this past week had be heavy benching 3 times this week, what a dumbass I am, but all things considered, I did ok, not that I plan on making this a habit, but it's safe to say the bench press is my best exercise.

DB Shoulder Press
95s x 4
75s x 7
50s x Did not do
*Shoulders definitely felt the workload of the week, failed very early on these.  Skipped the last set of 50s for a break.

Dips
BW+135 x 5
BW+90 x 11
BW+45 x Did not do
*Skipped the last set here too for a break, will resume the full workload on the next push day


----------



## DLDave (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks good Stewart.  To address something you mentioned earlier regarding your new methodology, I think testing 1 RM occassionally (every 8-12 weeks) can still be beneficial.  First, this will still be a good gauge of progress.  Even though you may not be training specifically for 1 RM, this is still going to increase as your 3 RM or 5 RM increases.  Secondly, and I'd say more importantly, this gives you a scheduled deload week where you still have something to work towards.  This gets you in the gym with an actual goal, while decreasing the volume you're doing that week.  The problem I have had with deload weeks in the past, unless I'm really beat up and my body is begging for a break, is that it seems like a bit of a waste of time in the gym to just go in and go through the motions.  You can probably still achieve both of these with testing 3 RM during that deload week, but you have to be careful with volume that week to truly deload.  And lastly, this still keeps you somewhat on track when you do decide to go back to training for 1 RM, since it sounds entirely possible that you will at some point.  Just my $.02.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 9, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Looks good Stewart.  To address something you mentioned earlier regarding your new methodology, I think testing 1 RM occassionally (every 8-12 weeks) can still be beneficial.  First, this will still be a good gauge of progress.  Even though you may not be training specifically for 1 RM, this is still going to increase as your 3 RM or 5 RM increases.  Secondly, and I'd say more importantly, this gives you a scheduled deload week where you still have something to work towards.  This gets you in the gym with an actual goal, while decreasing the volume you're doing that week.  The problem I have had with deload weeks in the past, unless I'm really beat up and my body is begging for a break, is that it seems like a bit of a waste of time in the gym to just go in and go through the motions.  You can probably still achieve both of these with testing 3 RM during that deload week, but you have to be careful with volume that week to truly deload.  And lastly, this still keeps you somewhat on track when you do decide to go back to training for 1 RM, since it sounds entirely possible that you will at some point.  Just my $.02.



That is sound advice Dave, thanks for the tip, of course, I would need to actually use the tip for it to be worthwhile, as I seem to have a problem with the whole notion of a deload week.  Meaning, I don't think I have ever done one.  I change around my "routine" quite a bit, and maybe that is what is keeping me going without being run into the ground, but I haven't done a true deload ever.

that does sound like a good idea though, to pick a week and just maybe set it up as monday shoot for a squat max, wednesday a bench max and friday a deadlift max and just do that and call it a week.  Or I could try that with just bench and deads as I think I am putting off squatting for a while, I just don't like the way my body feels when I am done, I am going to substitute a lever type squat machine.  Stiff legging 315 for 6 the other day felt great, I am gonna work on that for a bit as well as trying to get my bench up to 315 x 10 reps which I think would be quite an accomplishment.

I also think I need to train up in the higher reps for a while as I pretty much exclusively use low reps ( <6 ) and the high rep sets kick my ass breathing wise.  since I really don't have a way to do cardio in the winter time, this might help in that regard until the warmer weather comes and I can get outside and do stuff.


----------



## katt (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks good in here Stew... it just sounded like you were in a little "funk"..  shit, we all go through that and I really have been amazed that you  haven't seeing that you push and push all the time.   But then again, that self appreciation is what drives us all, isn't it?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 10, 2008)

Feb 10

PULL

Pendlay Rows (underhand grip)
275 x 5
250 x 7
225 x 12

Pulldowns
4 plates x 6
3 plates + 25 x 11
3 plates x 15

T-Bar Row (Lever arm style--overhand grip)
140 x 5
110 x 10
90 x 12
*Converted my chest supported row machine to a t-bar row machine since I am moving in a month, so I began disassembling my home gym---what a nightmare it's going to be, ugh.  This exercise was SO HARD like this, the leverages were completely off and it was a big struggle

Close grip underhand pulldowns
3 plates + 25 x 7
3 plates x 11


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2008)

Moving??

Where to ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 10, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Moving??
> 
> Where to ?



About 20 minutes east of where I am now, still on the island.  Going to a town with a better school district.

I gotta tell you, this whole process is one huge pain in the ass.  I make bids on houses and don't get answers for days at a time, and it sucks cause I have somewhat of a deadline, since my house is in contract already and we have a closing date on or around March 15, so I really need an answer on a house to move into, but these damn agents and people just dick around.  I know they don't give a shit about me and my situation, but come on, I have a 15 month old kid at home, have some courtesy, cause I am not moving out of this house and putting things in storage and moving to my mom's or something like that, no f-in way, not with Ryan.

I just pray it all works out, it worked out for everyone else I know, so it better for us too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 10, 2008)

You would think with the housing market heading into a decline, that any offers that come in would be forwarded to the owner quickly.  Hope the housing thing gets resolved quickly, moving sucks.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> You would think with the housing market heading into a decline, that any offers that come in would be forwarded to the owner quickly.  Hope the housing thing gets resolved quickly, moving sucks.



yeah that's what I thought too, apparently that only held true for my house...hmmm.  My house now is in what you would call a "less desirable" school district, even though the general area is nice.  We listed the house with a realtor and MLS the week before Christmas, and wound up with 3 total offers, the accepted one came in in the middle of January, so we went about 6 weeks total from listing to contract which is not too shabby given the market and where my house is.

It seems in the more desirable areas around here that the houses are selling like they were prior to the slump.  I sense not a lot of urgency in the sellers of these homes, which is absolutely killing me right now.  We actually have offers on two houses and still we can't get an answer in a timely manner on either of them, and one of them needs to be re-sided immediately since the shingles are falling apart!  they should take our offer and run given the shape of their house.  The other house came on the market I believe last week.  Now, if I got an offer on my house within the first week of listing, I would have felt like a pig in shit, but it seems these people are content with waiting things out even though my offer was $10K less than asking price, and there is no way I am ever paying asking price for a house, so you can see why I am so stressed out about this crap.  

And we aren't talking about super mint condition houses here, we are talking about over 50 year old houses on 60x100 properties that both need work in their own ways.  It just sucks around here.  I thought the hard part of selling my house was over, now it seems both parts are going to be a project. Ugh.  

Any of you guys got any nice houses for sale around where you live?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Any of you guys got any nice houses for sale around where you live?



Here


----------



## DLDave (Feb 11, 2008)

Not sure where you're at Stewart, but it's definintely a buyers market in my area.  Several houses in my neighborhood have been on the market for months, and these are 10 year old houses in a nice neighborhood and good school district.  I had been thinking of upgrading this year, but with the market the way that it is I changed my mind.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 11, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Not sure where you're at Stewart, but it's definintely a buyers market in my area.  Several houses in my neighborhood have been on the market for months, and these are 10 year old houses in a nice neighborhood and good school district.  I had been thinking of upgrading this year, but with the market the way that it is I changed my mind.



Long Island, NY.

It's just strange, I mean, the town where my house is now is not doing so well as far as sales go, you really need to price the house competitively and hope for the best.  I made a shitload of upgrades to my house (brand new kitchen, brand new bathroom, new wood floors throughout, brand new finished basement, and still, after my realtor fees, I will be breaking even from my purchase price of 3 years ago, so I guess you could say, I am selling at a big loss considering the $$$ I spent on upgrades.  But I just want to get my son into a nicer area as he deserves it, so you take it on the chin and just do it.  I knew I had one of the nicest houses in the town I live in for the price we picked, so I knew it would sell, just a question of when and I am happy with it taking a little over a month, not bad.

However, I thought like you thought that it is a buyers market and that once I got my house sold, things would be easy.  Unfortunately, it seems the rules of the buyers market don't apply to the towns we are looking to move to.  I just don't sense any urgency in these sellers or their realtors.  I remember back in August we almost sold the house then but the people backed out, and when we found a new house to move to, we had made an offer the night after seeing it, and within an hour, had the price finalized and a home inspector scheduled to look at the house.  This time around it's like minimum of 2 days before we get a counter offer, then it's waiting another 2 days for them to respond to our counter offer back, it's just stupid really, I don't have the time for this shit right now.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2008)

Feb 12

Lower

RI=90 sec

Squats w/ Trap Bar
250 x 5 (10 sets)

SLDL
250 x 5 (8 sets)

All over the place lately, but these are fun workouts, long and grueling at the end, but simple, to the point, and productive.


----------



## DLDave (Feb 12, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Squats w/ Trap Bar
> 250 x 5 (10 sets)



OK, I had to go search Youtube to see how on Earth you do these.  I was trying to figure out how you get a trap bar to rest on your shoulders 

Looks interesting, although I'd say it's more similar to a really deep deadlift than a squat, assuming the video I found was accurate.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2008)

DLDave said:


> OK, I had to go search Youtube to see how on Earth you do these.  I was trying to figure out how you get a trap bar to rest on your shoulders
> 
> Looks interesting, although I'd say it's more similar to a really deep deadlift than a squat, assuming the video I found was accurate.



I call them squats as opposed to deadlifts because I just did them without touching the ground with the bar, so in effect there is a true negative and a true positive phase.  I do think next time I am going to do them on something elevated so that I can go a little lower.

what I like about it is that you can get grip work while you are squatting, plus you get some isometric trap work too.  Obviously nothing beats a regular back squat, but I am just having issues with back squats and a lot of weight lately, so this helps because you can stay more upright and take some stress off your low back.

Because I didn't touch the ground, I found I had to use a lighter weight than if I were doing them as a deadlift, in fact, it was probably too light, but whatever.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Feb 12
> 
> Lower
> 
> ...



The hardest part about a workout like this is the mental part.  After 4 sets, your mind is telling you that you're not even half way there yet.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 13, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> The hardest part about a workout like this is the mental part.  After 4 sets, your mind is telling you that you're not even half way there yet.



quoted for truth.  I write little strike marks on a piece of paper to keep track of the sets, and when I finish a set and get to the paper and see only 3 lines, I'm like, ah shit....


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 13, 2008)

Feb 13

Push

Bench Press (RI=60 sec)
255 x 5 (6 sets)
255 x 4 (2 sets)
255 x 3 (2 sets)
*Short RI killed me on these...

Lever machine shoulder press (RI=60 sec)
120 x 5 (10 sets)
*I am all about improvising in my home gym, and I made this exercise up out of my lever squat machine.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Lever machine shoulder press (RI=60 sec)
> 120 x 5 (10 sets)
> *I am all about improvising in my home gym, and I made this exercise up out of my lever squat machine.



How much does this end up differing from a regular Military Press?

I see a lot of people at my gym using the Smith Machine for overhead pressing as well as using a seated shoulder press machine.  I prefer to just use a barbell (on those few occasions when I'm inspired to do that exercise).


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 14, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> How much does this end up differing from a regular Military Press?
> 
> I see a lot of people at my gym using the Smith Machine for overhead pressing as well as using a seated shoulder press machine.  I prefer to just use a barbell (on those few occasions when I'm inspired to do that exercise).



My preference would be to so standing military presses, however, having my gym down in my basement, that is out.  I also don't have a decent rack to unrack a barbell and do them seated.  I could do it off my squat rack, but I would have to start the bar in the bottom position and I just don't like doing that, plus it winds up being too far forward, so I can't use maximum weight cause it's awkward.

so my options are dumbbells and this concoction I just came up with.  DBs are ok, but I have the homemade ones, and it's a little awkward too cleaning 95 pound dbs with 2 25 pound plates and 4 10s on the db.  So the machine winds up being my best bet for right now.  It seems to put me in a good line for my body, so I can press a good amount and still nail my shoulders.  Also, the way I have to do it is complicated, but I am holding on to where to plates go, so in effect, it is like a "fat bar", so that makes it more challenging as well.  The lever on the machine itself weighs a shit load by itself, so I don't have to load it up with plates which is another cool feature.

Eh, maybe when I move, I can set up a military press area in a room with a high ceiling  cause I always wanted to lift 225 over my head standing up, so maybe some day


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2008)

Why do you prefer standing military to seated?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Why do you prefer standing military to seated?



I probably can't explain it properly, but it feels much more stable when you have your legs as your base.  Even if you do not use your legs as in a push press, I still feel like you have a much more stable base then when you are seated.

That being said, if I am doing a westside type routine with heavy deadlifts and such, I would do them seated to save my back, but otherwise, and if I were able to, I would do a standing military press always.

to be honest, I think the best thing to do would be a standing DB press or standing trap bar press (if that were possible to set up somehow) because you would have the best range of motion at the shoulder, plus the benefits from standing.  I would be doing the standing DB presses now if it weren't for the ceiling issue, and I would rather not go outside to do them either right now.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 15, 2008)

Feb 15

PULL (All RI=60 sec)

Pendlay Rows
225 x 5 (10 sets)

Chinups
BW+15 x 5 (8 sets)
BW+15 x 4 (2 sets)

Hammer Curls
50s x 5 (5 sets)

Brutal, brutal workout, with the one minute rests.  I am so not used to this.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2008)

60 sec RIs .... WHO ARE YOU ???

hahahaha

Looking good in here


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 15, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> 60 sec RIs .... WHO ARE YOU ???
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> Looking good in here



heh....I hate them, but I know it needs to be done for once.  It's like I go to sit down after the set and before my ass if firmly planted in my chair, the minute is up already, I'm like, sheesh!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> heh....I hate them, but I know it needs to be done for once.  It's like I go to sit down after the set and before my ass if firmly planted in my chair, the minute is up already, I'm like, sheesh!



I definitely notice a difference between 60 and 90 sec RIs.  It seems by my third set - the reps drop by at least 3 between my first set and third set.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 17, 2008)

Feb 17

LOWER

Trap Bar Deads (RI=90 sec)
340 x 4 (10 sets)

Done.  Enough for my low back.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 17, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Feb 15
> Pendlay Rows
> 225 x 5 (10 sets)



Great job on the Pendlay rows, 10 sets is crazy


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 18, 2008)

TROJANNATION said:


> Great job on the Pendlay rows, 10 sets is crazy



Thanks man.  The workout is loosely based on an article called Advanced German Volume Training by Polquin.  It starts at 10 sets of 5 reps at 70% of your 1RM, then you subsequently increase the weight and lower the reps for the next workouts and you wind up ending at 10 sets of 3 reps at around 87% of your 1RM.

The killer is the short rest intervals, 60 sec for upper and 90 sec for lower.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Feb 17
> 
> LOWER
> 
> ...



 40 reps of heavy DLs.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 18, 2008)

Feb 18

PUSH

RI=60 sec.

Bench Press
270 x 4 (10 sets)

Lever Machine Shoulder Press
130 x 4 (10 sets)

Unbelievable pumps from these workouts with short rest intervals.  Almost to the point that they hurt, but it is pretty damn sweet, considering I don't train like this very often.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 18, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> 40 reps of heavy DLs.



You know what TT? It wasn't that bad believe it or not.  the trap bar is totally different than a regular deadlift.  I felt fine afterwards, whereas when I do any form of a regular straight bar deadlift, my back usually feels funky afterwards for a while.  That's why I also dropped the SLDLs too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2008)

That's the bar with the handles on the side right?  I think it permits you to be more upright, with less stress on the lower back.  Or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 18, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> That's the bar with the handles on the side right?  I think it permits you to be more upright, with less stress on the lower back.  Or am I thinking of something else?



no, you are correct.  Once you get past the mental block that it isn't a "deadlift", it really is a fun, safe, and I am sure effective lift for non competitive lifters.  but, I mean, if you load up the trap bar with 700 pounds and lift it, you are still lifting 700 pounds off the floor right?  When you go to lift something heavy like a piece of furniture, you lift it in the most efficient manner for your body, right, so the trap bar makes lifting weight off the floor more efficient for your body.

I once had an argument with someone who was into powerlifting about the trap bar vs. a straigh bar deadlift.  It was back when I wasn't as strong, and managed a 300 pound trap bar pull, and I was pretty excited, but this guy trashed me saying "it wasn't a deadlift".  OK, no shit, but who cares, I am not a powerlifter am I?  He just didn't like the argument, or the accomplishment of me saying I pulled 300 pounds off the floor.  "sure you did, but it makes it easy, it wasn't a deadlift".  It doesn't make it "easy", it just makes things more efficient for your body, hence the illusion of ease.

Plus, holding the bar with the neutral grip handles, I feel enables you to actually hold more weight in your hands too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2008)

So a trap bar DL isn't a "real' deadlift, but benching and squatting with suits, wraps, belts, etc, _is_ "real"?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Feb 18
> 
> PUSH
> 
> ...



Another 60 sec RI workout  

How are you calculating the weight to use??  Which set does is become challenging for you?  

Keep it up


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 18, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Another 60 sec RI workout
> 
> How are you calculating the weight to use??  Which set does is become challenging for you?
> 
> Keep it up



I use an Advanced German volume training setup for these workouts.  I won't write it out cause it's long and I know you don't care , but you can find an article or 2 about it if you google advanced german volume training, and it can explain it all.  Basically I start at 70% of my 1RM and go from there.

The 10x5 workouts were tougher than the 10x4s and I am sure I will be ok with the 10x3 as well.  The next 10x5 will be a challenge again.  they all generally get real tough after like set 6 or so.  That's when the rest intervals really catch up to me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 20, 2008)

Feb 20

PULL

RI=60 sec

Pendlay Rows
240 x 4 (10 sets)

Chinups
BW+30 x 4 (10 sets)

Hammer Curls
55s x 4 (5 sets)


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2008)

Good Pendlays.

I really wonder if I'm doing those right.






YouTube Video











I focus more on the pull rather than keeping a tempo as I would when doing regular barbell rows.

Thoughts.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Good Pendlays.
> 
> I really wonder if I'm doing those right.
> 
> ...




Is that you?  Whoever it is that is perfect pendlay form in my opinion.  the pull is explosive and that's what you focus on, sort or like what you do with a deadlift, only in a row.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2008)

That isn't me, no.  It's just how I perform the exercise.

I have very little control and it kind of worried me that I was doing it wrong.  I love the way you put it though, "like a deadlift, only in a row."

Thanks.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 20, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Feb 20
> 
> PULL
> 
> ...



How the fuck did you do that?

In sox's vid, my torso was much closer to the ground.  I am almost resting my chest on my knees.

60 sec RIs are fantastic.  I think I fell in love with working out again when my rests were 30 sec long, but 60 has a happy medium.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 20, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> How the fuck did you do that?
> 
> In sox's vid, my torso was much closer to the ground.  I am almost resting my chest on my knees.
> 
> 60 sec RIs are fantastic.  I think I fell in love with working out again when my rests were 30 sec long, but 60 has a happy medium.



I think I do them more like you do then.  the guy in the video looked like he was using 135.  Now, sure, when you use 135 you can keep that perfect form, because, really that video is perfect form.  Bent at the waist, arch in back, etc.

When you get up in the weights, it simply isn't possible and/or efficient to keep that "pose" when doing them.  I bend my knees and get down a lot lower than the video guy.  When I keep my knees bent, I can really focus on keeping my back pretty close to 90 degrees and get a really good pull.  

The real key with these is to bend close to 90 degrees at the waist, whatever you do with your knees is your business, but that is the key.

I will try to take a video of me doing them next pull day and we'll see what it looks like.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 22, 2008)

Feb 22

LOWER

RI=90 sec

Trap Bar Deads
370 x 3 (10 sets*)
*of pure HELL.  But the sets of 3 were not so bad.  Next time we go back to 5 reps, that will be hell.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2008)

Still getting any ab or cardio into your worktouts ??


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2008)

So, I've never done the pendlay rows,, from the video it looks like its a jerk-up type motion rather than a pull up and contract type of thing???  Do you just pull the bar up to your chest or below?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2008)

Feb 23

PUSH

RI=60 sec

Bench Press 
295 x 3 (7 sets)
295 x 2 (3 sets)
*Getting killed on the bench with this new workout.  I don't know why, except for the rest intervals? 

Lever Machine Shoulder Press
140 x 3 (10 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2008)

katt said:


> So, I've never done the pendlay rows,, from the video it looks like its a jerk-up type motion rather than a pull up and contract type of thing???  Do you just pull the bar up to your chest or below?



It's basically the same thing as a regular barbell row, except you start it from the floor and return it to the floor after each rep.  You really shouldn't "jerk" it up, more like a controlled acceleration.  You should be in control of the bar the whole time, you just want to accelerate it as you pull it up, and you don't have to lower it super fast, but you shouldn't do it like a negative either, just do the rep and bring the bar to the ground under control.   I know some will contradict this, but I feel it lessens the strain on your lower back by deloading the bar on the floor after each rep, that's why I prefer it over a regular barbell row.

Somewhere in your midsection area is a good target.  I actually like to do them with an underhand grip, I like the feel of it better that way.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 25, 2008)

Feb 25

PULL

RI=60 sec

Pendlay Rows
265 x 3 (10 sets)

Chinups
BW+50 x 3 (10 sets)

I have a video of me doing the pendlays, I will post it later.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 25, 2008)

Excited for the vid.  Good weight on those Pendlays btw.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 25, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 25, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> YouTube Video



Crazy stuff!  Back was a lil rounded, but it seems almost unavoidable.  Perhaps looking straight or in line with your spine will flatten it a bit.

I wish I could see where the bar touches, but just tell me, where does it touch on your body?  Mid chest? Almost to the shoulders?  Im guessing it isnt at the bottom of the rib cage..

At first I thought these were deadlifts, but thank you for posting the pendlays.

Oh, and I said "holy shit" out loud in the computer lab (still in here) when I saw your computer is surrounded by iron.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 25, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Crazy stuff!  Back was a lil rounded, but it seems almost unavoidable.  Perhaps looking straight or in line with your spine will flatten it a bit.
> 
> I wish I could see where the bar touches, but just tell me, where does it touch on your body?  Mid chest? Almost to the shoulders?  Im guessing it isnt at the bottom of the rib cage..
> 
> ...



Ha! Yeah, that's my messy basement, I am planning on moving in about a month, so the shit is starting to gather everywhere, my house is starting to look like a warzone.  I got a nice 200 watt surround sound system on my PC, which I use to rock out to when I lift.  It's the only stereo I have in the house, hence my PC is in my gym 

I couldn't even tell you where the bar touches, I kinda just pull to where it feels comfortable for me, which may be a different spot for you or someone else.  Yeah, I could see my back is rounded, might not be picture perfect form, but you are correct, that is difficult with a lot of weight, and I don't care, I don't feel it in my lower back, so whatever.  I think it would be more critical if it were a regular barbell row, but with the deload on the floor after each rep, there isn't a lot of strain on the low back.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2008)

Still doing Insane w/o's I see Brother 20!!! Your lookin rather large too, big Guns my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 25, 2008)

Those are about how I do them.  Good to put this to rest once and for all.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 27, 2008)

Feb 27

OK, so TT was right, I couldn't resist going for a max .  So this workout will be dedicated to TT

Trap Bar Deads
140 x 6
230 x 5
320 x 2
410 x 1
460 x 1
490 x 1
*I think I pulled 500 with the trap bar once before, but that was with the higher handles on my bar (there are 2 sets).  This time, I used the regular lower handles
430 x 1 (3 sets)

DB Split Squats
55s x 8
75s x 6
75s x 6

Glute Ham Raises
BW x 8 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 29, 2008)

Feb 29

Dips
BW+90 x 11
BW+135 x 6
BW+135 x 5

Chinups
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5

Standing Overhead Press
160 x 6
170 x 6
170 x 6
*Solid.  Complete solid form, no bending or anything.  Left weight overhead for a 5 second count at the end of each set.  That felt cool 

Bent Over Rear Laterals
40s x 8
50s x 6
50s x 6


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 29, 2008)

BIG #'s in here Brother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2008)

March 1

Extra Workout

Zercher Squats
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 2
265 x 2
*After a couple of posts in CowPimp's journal, I decided to give these a try based on what he said.  Definitely true, that they keep you more upright, I definitely felt more comfortable in the squat portion of the movement than when I do a back squat, only problem is my arms are fricken killing me!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2008)

3 plates on the weighted dips?  Good stuff.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2008)

my elbows are paying for it today that's for sure.  Kind of like my bicep tendons are gonna pay for the zercher squats tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2008)

You've had some good workouts lately.  

When are you moving to your new pad?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2008)

Sore, Heck I'd be dyin, Incredible Poundages in here my Friend!!!


----------



## StanUk (Mar 2, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Feb 29
> 
> Dips
> BW+90 x 11
> ...



Looking very good my friend, those are some seriously good dips!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 2, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Looking very good my friend, those are some seriously good dips!



thanks Stan and thanks for stopping by.  Like I said, my elbows are still paying the price for it, but it was pretty fun to do


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 3, 2008)

March 3

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x miss
355 x miss
335 x 1
345 x 1
315 x 2
*Well, the weights won today, was expecting better, but just didn't have it.  That's my problem with going away and coming back to max work, I just never can get any progress that way, so I have to stick with this if I actually want to progress.

Floor Press off Pins (About 5 inches off chest)
305 x 5
305 x 4

Pendlay Rows
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

Rear laterals
50 x 6
50 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2008)

March 4

Trap Bar Deads
410 x 6
430 x 4

Glute Ham Raises
BW x 11

Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice TB deads


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 4, 2008)

BIG w/o's my Friend!!! I wish I could "Not have it" like you, impressive imo!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 6, 2008)

March 6

Standing Overhead Press
180 x 5
180 x 5

Chinups
BW+60 x 5
BW+60 x 5

DB Shoulder Press
75 x 10

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
3 plates + 25 x 10

Dips
BW+90 x 12

Seated DB Curls
50 x 8*
*Just ran out of gas, the arms had more, the lungs didn't


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Just ran out of gas, the arms had more, the lungs didn't



You and I need to get on a conditioning program.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 6, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> You and I need to get on a conditioning program.



you ain't kidding.

I think things should get better when the warmer weather begins to arrive, there is more to do outside, and that should help.  Winter time sucks, especially if you don't belong to a gym, your options are severely limited.

I think we also need to really make an effort to do more sets in the higher rep ranges, as much as we may hate to do it.  I'd have to imagine that after a month or so of higher rep work, things would be a bit easier on the conditioning side of things...


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

warm weather = more active

I can't wait for Spring!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 7, 2008)

March 7

Zercher Squats
265 x 5
265 x 5
*Holding the weight in my arms was a limiting factor, it takes a lot of energy to hold it and breathe correctly during the actual squat.  I really like the way they feel on my legs and more importantly my back, much more so than on a back squat.  They keep you very upright, but like I said, the only negative is that I probably could do a lot more weight with my legs, but holding the bar for a set of 5 is tough.  I see why they use this as a max effort lift, as it seems to be much easier to hold it and squat for just one rep despite the weight.

Barbell Bulgarian Split Squats
155 x 8 (each leg)*
*Balance leaves little to be desired here....ugh

Decline Crunches
BW+40 x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> warm weather = more active
> 
> I can't wait for Spring!



  It seems like every time we get a couple of nice days in a row, it's followed by a crappy reminder that it's still f*$#ing winter.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2008)

March 10

Close Grip Bench Press
250 x 8 (4 sets)

DB Floor Extensions
30s x 6 (10 sets)

Barbell Front Shoulder Raises
65 x 10 (3 sets)

Hammer Curls
55 x 5 (5 sets)

Decided to give the Ryan Kennelly bench routine a shot, if anything helps me break my previous high, I would be happy to try it.

It is an interesting cycle, I have never done one with as much rest in between workouts, so who knows, but I am giving it a shot.
Day 1-heavy bench day
day 2-off
day 3-back
day 4-off
day 5-speed bench day
day 6-off
day 7-legs
day 8-off
Repeat


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2008)

So what's the set/rep scheme for the new workout?  Volume?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> So what's the set/rep scheme for the new workout?  Volume?



there is a thread started by Mudge that has a link to an article that explains the whole thing.  It looks like you do different workouts on your "heavy" bench day every 2 weeks for a total of 4 different workouts over 8 weeks, then you can start over I guess after you test for a new max.  there are 2 workouts in the article, I am going to follow the first one, for no reason other than it is listed under a heading that asks how to get your bench up to 405 

it is strange since there really is no heavy benching on heavy bench day, in fact, there is really is no actual bench pressing at all, but I gotta figure this guy knows a little bit more about benching than I do.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 10, 2008)

No benching at all really?  Hmm.  Might be a good thing though, but I can clearly see how detrimental it could be.  Then again, the bench press is a free weight movement that requires a support, unlike squats and deadlifts for example(s).

That makes the exercise itself different and have different requirements.


----------



## DLDave (Mar 10, 2008)

You may want to read that Kennelly article again.  It isn't very clear, but it appears later in the article when he's going over the program for raw benchers, he lays out the heavy bench days using actual flat bench presses.



> Heavy Bench Day Week #1: Work with 50% of your one rep raw max and you will do 8 sets of triples at this weight. So, for example, if you’re 1RM is 300 pounds, you’ll do 8 sets of 3 reps with 150 pounds. For your assistance work, perform 5 sets of 5 with a four board press, using 80% of your 1RM. Then, do 3 sets of 12-20 reps of tricep cable pushdowns.



This is similar to what I've seen elsewhere for the basic Kennelly program.  Personally, I wouldn't see your 1RM max for bench going up much if you're not benching at all for 12 weeks.  Some programs have you not benching each week and use inclines, declines, etc. in its place, but you do rotate in the occassional flat bench for a few moderately heavy reps on heavy days.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2008)

DLDave said:


> You may want to read that Kennelly article again.  It isn't very clear, but it appears later in the article when he's going over the program for raw benchers, he lays out the heavy bench days using actual flat bench presses.
> 
> 
> 
> This is similar to what I've seen elsewhere for the basic Kennelly program.  Personally, I wouldn't see your 1RM max for bench going up much if you're not benching at all for 12 weeks.  Some programs have you not benching each week and use inclines, declines, etc. in its place, but you do rotate in the occassional flat bench for a few moderately heavy reps on heavy days.



I chose to start following the first routine he outlines in the article, which may or may not be for shirted benchers only, but they mention using it to try to get up to 405, and I definitely think I can someday do 405 raw, so that is the one I chose.

the RAW routine he outlined I didn't really care for.  I think it starts too low for too long to have an effect.  So I start at 50% of my max?  Even if I use a generous 350, that would be 175, I just don't see 8 sets of 3 at 175 doing anything for me.  By Week 8, I still would not have broken 300 for 8 sets of 3, I think right now I could do 315 for 8x3, or at least get to 6 sets.

so that's 8 wasted weeks in my opinion.  I am sure it works, I just don't want to find out.

the other routine is more volume based, and that's the one that omits the bench press on heavy days, but it does have speed bench, which I guess would suffice to keep your form on the bench press itself.  so you are benching every week, just with speed instead of heavy.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> No benching at all really?  Hmm.  Might be a good thing though, but I can clearly see how detrimental it could be.  Then again, the bench press is a free weight movement that requires a support, unlike squats and deadlifts for example(s).
> 
> That makes the exercise itself different and have different requirements.



I guess you just practice benching with the speed bench day.  So you will still do the lift to stay coordinated in it, it will just be explosive instead of heavy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2008)

I read the article.  Good luck with it.  Let's see if you can get to 8 weeks.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I read the article.  Good luck with it.  Let's see if you can get to 8 weeks.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2008)

You'll Definatly HIT 405 my Friend, with the determination and Dem Big Guns, you'll be there in no time!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 11, 2008)

Archangel said:


> You'll Definatly HIT 405 my Friend, with the determination and Dem Big Guns, you'll be there in no time!!!



Yeah, I hope so Archie....it is proving to be quite the obstacle....


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 11, 2008)

March 11

Legs and Back Accessory Work

Trap Bar Deads
370 x 5 (5 sets)

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
3 plates +25 x 5 (6 sets)

Rear Delt Flies
50s x 8 (2 sets)

OK, since I *think* I want to prioritize the bench so I can attempt to reach my 405 goal, I am going to limit leg and back work to accessory movements twice a week.  The first day will be like today and the second day will include some form of squats and rows.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> OK, since I *think* I want to prioritize the bench so I can attempt to reach my 405 goal, I am going to limit leg and back work to accessory movements twice a week.  The first day will be like today and the second day will include some form of squats and rows.



That's what I got from reading the article.  Are you planning to do the 8-day rotation, 4 workouts every other day?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 11, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> That's what I got from reading the article.  Are you planning to do the 8-day rotation, 4 workouts every other day?



I am planning on doing something like this:
monday-heavy bench day
tuesday-legs and back
thursday-speed bench day
friday-legs and back

it looks like you do each workout 2 weeks in a row on heavy bench day, then switch to the next one and so on.  so next monday will be identical to yesterday's workout, then the next week, we switch things up to workout 2.


----------



## DLDave (Mar 11, 2008)

Make sure you're leaving yourself with enough energy to hit upper back/lats heavy once per week.  I would say based on your current plan that you use Friday for some heavy rowing movements.  I personally would suggest 2 exercises of rows on Friday, 3-4 sets each.  Tuesday may be tough for this since you'll be coming off a heavy bench day the previous day.  I know you're aware of upper back's importance in benching, but it's something that's easy to neglect when you're coming up with new routines.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks Dave....yeah, if I keep things for back work in the 5x5 scheme, that will enable me to use a decently heavy weight, yet still not kill all my energy on the movements.  since I don't want to devote just one day a week to back and legs, that's why I came up with doing them both on the non-benching days.

I think I can fit in 2 rowing movements on the Friday workout.  Today's workout was devoted to lats and rear delts, obviously, and I can use Friday for heavy pendlay rows for 5x5 and then do a chest supported row or a DB row for something like 3 sets of 8.  Of course, I am in the middle of packing my house up for a move, so my chest supported row machine is in pieces right now, so I am somewhat limited in my selection for another few weeks.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2008)

Believe to achieve my Friend, you will be there!!! Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 13, 2008)

March 13

Speed Bench
210 x 3 close grip
210 x 3 medium grip
210 x 3 regular grip

Reverse Grip Bench Press
210 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8
*interesting exercise, first time trying them.  Interestingly enough, I found that they nailed my pecs a lot harder than my tris, which by all indications is what this is used for mostly.  Also takes the load off the shoulders as well.  225 was a struggle.

1 Arm OH Tricep Ext.
30s x 12 (3 sets)

Side Laterals
30s x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Reverse Grip Bench Press
> 210 x 8
> 225 x 8
> 225 x 8
> *interesting exercise, first time trying them.  Interestingly enough, I found that they nailed my pecs a lot harder than my tris, which by all indications is what this is used for mostly.  Also takes the load off the shoulders as well.  225 was a struggle.



I thought they were for the triceps, too.  I've tried them before, but didn't like the way my wrists were bent.  Did you find there was more strain than usual on the wrists?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 13, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I thought they were for the triceps, too.  I've tried them before, but didn't like the way my wrists were bent.  Did you find there was more strain than usual on the wrists?



No, not really, I kept my wrists pretty much straight and locked in position.  they didn't move at all during the lift.  I found it a little more difficult to actually hold the bar, but that's it.  I sat further back on the bench, I don't know if that made a difference, instead of my chin or my nose being under the bar for normal benching, the bar was over my collarbone area to begin and I lowered it to mid stomach, much lower than usual.

I didn't feel anything special in my triceps like I do on a close grip bench or a floor press, but I did feel it in my chest, and I know for a fact I felt very little in the shoulders which is a good thing.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Stewart,

Your reverse grip bench.. is that the same as close grip bench or something different? either way impressive numbers your putting up, you've got some serious mass


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 13, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Hey Stewart,
> 
> Your reverse grip bench.. is that the same as close grip bench or something different? either way impressive numbers your putting up, you've got some serious mass



No, it is different than close grip.  Check out this video of this guy doing them.  That's how I did them, only a lot less weight, this guy is pretty damn strong!






YouTube Video











And thanks for the kind words, but like everyone else probably feels too, I am not where I want to be yet, and will just keep pushing till I get there.

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## StanUk (Mar 14, 2008)

holy shit, that guy is a beast lol. 

Yeh no worries pal, I think a lot of people would be ecstatic to be where you are with your size + strength, but yeh keep pushing and keep up the good work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2008)

That guy IS a beast..........Wow!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2008)

Interesting, I might have to try them, Great w/o too Brother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 14, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Interesting, I might have to try them, Great w/o too Brother 20!!!



sure, try em, they were fun!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 14, 2008)

March14

Lower

Box Squats (Slightly below parallel)
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 1
335 x 1
355 x 1
365 x 1

SLDL
315 x 5 (3 sets)

Glute Ham Raises
3 sets of 10


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2008)

Good lookin squats!!! Whats your goal for squats??? A question if you don't mind??? How did they feel during and right after your start of the raising the weight??? Thats where my shoulder sometimes feels weak and like it wants to catch sometimes!!! Did you really feel them in your pecs more???


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 14, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin squats!!! Whats your goal for squats??? A question if you don't mind??? How did they feel during and right after your start of the raising the weight??? Thats where my shoulder sometimes feels weak and like it wants to catch sometimes!!! Did you really feel them in your pecs more???



Eh, nowhere near your squats Archie, but I'll keep trying 

I don't know how to describe the presses, other than they felt different than a normal bench press, and I *think* you should be ok with your shoulder on them.  Remember, since the lift is new to you the weight will be a lot lower than your normal bench press, so I see no reason for your shoulder to bother you.  The way they felt to me, they felt like a db bench press more than a barbell bench press.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2008)

I just might have to give that a try, thanks my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 15, 2008)

March15

2 Board Presses
135 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 3
315 x 3
Add 2 Board
335 x 1
355 x 1
375 x miss
Remove 2 Board
315 x 1
335 x 1
355 x 1
*Still gots a ways to go here   Really wish I could afford the money and time to join a powerlifting gym so I could have people really teach me the right way to bench.  For the board presses, I tried to really concentrate on true bench press form and I failed earlier than I expected.  When I removed the boards, I went back to my own way of doing things, and still hit 355 even after all the other stuff.  I know I won't hit big numbers doing it my way, but without a shirt, I won't be hitting big numbers anyway, so if my way gets me to 405, I will be happy with that.

Floor Press
275 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5

Rear Laterals
50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6

Side Laterals
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2008)

March17

Pendlay Rows
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
3 plates +25 x 8
3 plates +25 x 8
3 plates +25 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
1 plate x 8
2 plates x 8
3 plates x 8
4 plates x 4
4 plates x 4

Hammer Curls
55 x 5 (5 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2008)

Any updates on the housing situation?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Any updates on the housing situation?



Funny you ask.  Damn people buying our house asked our attorney for a 30 day extension to deliver their mortgage commitment, as their initial 45 days expired over the weekend.  My lawyer gave them 15, but this is not a good sign.  We are all set on our end, we have our mortgage stuff squared away, the person we are buying from needs our mortgage commitment letter to finalize her purchase, but my lawyer is not going to give ours to them until we get one *I hope* from our buyers so we don't lose our downpayment in case.

It is all a mess.  What I want to know is what is holding it all up?  2 weeks ago, someone came to my house to do an appraisal, and the last we heard from the buyers' realtor was that the appraisal "went well".  OK, so what's the holdup then?

Suffice it to say, we will be quite devastated if these people do not come through.  I don't even think we took that big of a risk considering they provided a pre-APPROVAL letter upon making the offer, usually that is a strong sign of a commitment.  I know where the guy works too, he might get a visit from myself and some of my more aggressive friends after a few beers if they don't come through.....

If any of you are religious or spiritual, pray that this works out for us.  Not only for me and my wife, but for the little guy too, we're getting him into a much nicer neighborhood, and I just want him to grow up there so badly.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 17, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> March17
> 
> Pendlay Rows
> 245 x 6
> ...



Nice workout, especially the pendlay rows, that is some serious weight your moving!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

Fantastic w/o's BRother 20, your movin some SERIOUS #'s in here my Friend!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 17, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> YouTube Video



Was I the only one laughing his ass off?  The sound of the plates was unbearable and I prayed for another waterfall of iron.

CLIPS!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 19, 2008)

March19

Speed Bench
215 x 3 (8 sets)

Flat DB Bench
75s x 10
95s x 10
115s x 6
115s x 5

DB Rear Laterals
50s x 8
50s x 8
50s x 8


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

wow!!!!!!! that is some impressive weight that you are  moving.

how long have you been lifting heavy? and how old are you?

i have to agree with AKIRA, i dont understand why people dont use clamps when pushing that much weight, except for the safety of dumping it when they cant finish.
thats why i have a super tough spotter.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> wow!!!!!!! that is some impressive weight that you are  moving.
> 
> how long have you been lifting heavy? and how old are you?
> 
> ...



thanks!  MY training is usually all over the place, if you want a good laugh, check this journal out!  this week's "flavor of the week" is a powerlifting type workout, I think once I ever get a 405 bench, I will stop this nonsense and do something more reasonable.

I am 33.  I have been lifting seriously since I was about 27.  Things started getting "heavier" within the past 2 years I would say.

I usually never use the clamps unless I am doing a speed movement where the weights have a high probability of moving all around.  Other than that, I do like the safety of being able to dump the weight if I am in trouble, I do work out alone at home.


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

thats some pretty good progress. 

wow, you must have a pretty good set up and alot of weights(and a bowflex)


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> thats some pretty good progress.
> 
> wow, you must have a pretty good set up and alot of weights(and a bowflex)



I remember when I was starting how bench pressing 225 was like my ultimate goal, I didn't even start squatting or deadlifting until about 4 years ago, and how getting to 200 pounds was an unattainable dream.

Now, my goals are a little more lofty 

At home, I have acquired a nice little home gym.  I have my bench press station with a pulldown attachment, a plate loaded chest supported rowing machine, a squat rack, a plate loaded squat machine, a glute ham raise/hyper machine, an elliptical machine (a bit dusty now, hehe), an adjustable bench for dumbbell work and stuff, 3 olympic barbells, a trap bar, 2 sets of standard plate dumbbell handles, about 10 different cable attachments, a dip stand, a decline situp bench, a pullup station, 2 curl bars, a tricep bar, and a shit ton of different sized plates.  I think that is everything! 

I am supposed to be moving in a month or so and yeah, I think this setup upped my moving costs about $500   But thank God I won't be moving it, let the movers do it!


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

maybe jailhouse will be the lucky one, he said he just interviewed for a movers job.lol.

how old is your little boy, and is he spending any time doing weights yet.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2008)

Strong, simply put.....................Strong w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> maybe jailhouse will be the lucky one, he said he just interviewed for a movers job.lol.
> 
> how old is your little boy, and is he spending any time doing weights yet.



The little guy is a month shy of 1 and a half.  He's not allowed in the gym quite yet....


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

Dang -- with all that equipment you could open your own "home based" gym.. lol


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2008)

March20

Box Squats (slightly below parallel)
295 x 3 (6 sets)
*Want to get this up to 8 sets, but wasn't feeling it today, almost got stuck on the box on the last set .  Of course, this 295 pales in comparison to the big boys around here and I feel small and pathetic with these compared to them (Pete, Dave), but I guess it's all relative.  For me, it's a lot.

Glute Ham Raises
3 sets of 10

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 8 (5 sets)

DB Curls
50 x 10

done.  spent.


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

so where does that put the rest of us? 295 is my max for 1 set of 6, and probably not deep enough. i guess we just need to step it up a bit.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> so where does that put the rest of us? 295 is my max for 1 set of 6, and probably not deep enough. i guess we just need to step it up a bit.



hey, I don't even know if I could do a full set of 6 with 295, so you are not doing too shabby.  Other than the big numbers of the powerlifters here, the only other person who I envy is Archie, I mean, he does like 2 tons for 17 reps or something like that .

I guess I shouldn't complain.  I suck at squats hands down, end of story.  I don't like them, and they don't like me.  I can bench over 350, deadlift close to 500, but then my squats are like 350, and that is a wide stance, powerlifting style squat to parallel.  If I bring my stance in, my back doesn't like it, if I go wide, i have to go for maxes, since they don't do much for bodybuilding the quads up.

Trust me, I am on the fence all the time of whether or not to just abandon them all together, that's how much squats and I disagree.  I just feel silly, being a 220 pound, decently muscular guy who can't squat over 300 pounds for reps, something wrong with that picture.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> so where does that put the rest of us? 295 is my max for 1 set of 6, and probably not deep enough. i guess we just need to step it up a bit.



no joke bro.  my puny little 170 is warmup for these guys...


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> no joke bro.  my puny little 170 is warmup for these guys...



OK, and you're 5'5", 135 pounds.  You squat 170 at that weight.  I am 5'10", 220 pounds and can barely squat 350, so I'd say you're doing OK.  You have nowhere to go but up.  Me, I am 33 already, am a stay at home dad running after a 1 and a half year old who gets no sleep, so I have the bigger struggle.

Just keep at it, before you know it, you'll be at 225, then 250, then 275.  It takes a lot of work, but it happens pretty quick.  once you hit 300 is when the fun really starts


----------



## Rubes (Mar 20, 2008)

just keep on workin hard on squatting and the weights will go up.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2008)

And I envy your pushing and pulling strength my Friend, thanks for the compliment!!! Have a Great Easter BRother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 22, 2008)

March22

Bench Press (Pinkies on rings)
135 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 3
315 x 3
335 x 1
355 x 1
365 x 1
370 x miss
*5 freaking pounds...unreal how it makes such a difference.  As usual, stuck about 4 inches off the chest.

Floor Press off Pins (set to height of sticking point)
295 x 5
305 x 5
305 x 4
*305 was too heavy, slow reps, wanted to really drive the weight up
275 x 5
*much better speed

Rear Laterals
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2008)

I hear ya about 5 pounds, sometimes just hand placement makes a WORLD of difference, amazing strength though imo!!! You will HIT 405 with no problem my Friend, with all the #'s you push around like nothing!!! Hope Easter with the little one is Great!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 24, 2008)

March24

Deadlift Day

Trap Bar Deadlifts
140 x 8
230 x 6
320 x 3
370 x 1
410 x 1
440 x 1
460 x 1
480 x 1
500 x 1

Glute Ham Raises
+10 x 8 (3 sets)

Pulldowns
3 plates + 35 x 8 (5 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2008)

500 x 1

  Nice work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Trap Bar Deadlifts
> 500 x 1



 


 Now get going on 600.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 24, 2008)

THANKS YM and TT.  It was a tough rep that's for sure, even being with the trap bar.

I would love to start my quest for 600, but I need to buy some new plates first, I ran out of room on the trap bar at 500.  Need some more 45s or something.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 24, 2008)

Damn man, 500 x 1 is a massive weight to be pulling! I cant even imagine doing that kind of weight, maybe one day I guess!

Good job Stewart


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 24, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Damn man, 500 x 1 is a massive weight to be pulling! I cant even imagine doing that kind of weight, maybe one day I guess!
> 
> Good job Stewart



you'll be there in no time.  I checked out your last workout, and I remember when I was doing that kind of weight on sumo deads like you did, and it was probably only a couple of years ago, so with consistent training, you will get there too.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2008)

Good GOD BRother 20, HUGE #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2008)

hey stew!
ho-lee-schnikes!

Nice lifts...


----------



## StanUk (Mar 25, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> you'll be there in no time.  I checked out your last workout, and I remember when I was doing that kind of weight on sumo deads like you did, and it was probably only a couple of years ago, so with consistent training, you will get there too.



Thanks man, appreciate it


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2008)

March26

Bench Day

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
295 x 3 (3 sets)----->Supposed to go for 6 sets.

*Cut the workout short right here.  Got a pretty bad pain in I think the tendon that connects my right pec to my shoulder area, didn't want to keep going and have the fricken thing rip off or anything like that.  Going to rest this up for a week and come back next wednesday and see how things are.

Got pretty pissed off and unmotivated at this point, so I didn't even want to do anything else.  I just said fuck it, and went and played some Rockband


----------



## DLDave (Mar 26, 2008)

Smart move shutting it down, not something you want to mess around with.  If it was a tendon, it's probably going to be very tight and sore tomorrow.  Give it a few days and then try to stretch it to see how it feels.

On a positive note, nice pulling earlier in the week.  Any plans to mix in some straight bar deads?


----------



## DLDave (Mar 26, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Trust me, I am on the fence all the time of whether or not to just abandon them all together, that's how much squats and I disagree.  I just feel silly, being a 220 pound, decently muscular guy who can't squat over 300 pounds for reps, something wrong with that picture.



Your base strength is there for a decent squat, just look at your deadlift.  Your deadlift should not be several hundred pounds more than your squat!  It's mostly the same core muscle groups.

You're having form issues, you have a weakness that's being neglected, or both (most likely, we all do, some more serious ones than others).   If you want to fix it, you need to find someone that can find these things for you.  Either hunt down an experienced powerlifter in your area that will check your form, attend a clinic, or take some video and send a link to the Q&A section over at EliteFTS for good feedback.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Smart move shutting it down, not something you want to mess around with.  If it was a tendon, it's probably going to be very tight and sore tomorrow.  Give it a few days and then try to stretch it to see how it feels.
> 
> On a positive note, nice pulling earlier in the week.  Any plans to mix in some straight bar deads?



I will probably do some straight bar deads again at some point.  I just don't know if it is worth it for me right now to do it.  Like I've said, the trap bar just feels great for me, no discomfort or any out of the ordinary stuff.  I don't think I have the form down 100% on the straight bar, and even though I've gotten up to 475, I didn't like the way my back felt afterwards.  The trap bar really lets me use my legs, whereas when I do straight bar, I tend to use more back.

If I ever get a chance to get super serious and have plans to compete, then I will go back to it on a more regular basis.

Unless you can convince me otherwise that I am missing something by using the trap bar?

On the other front, I decided to work out today anyway, took it relatively easy to feel things out, and yes, I still had some discomfort, but it went away pretty much as soon as I was done.  I am going to switch things up a bit with my bench training.  I don't think my body likes maxing out too much on the bench, and I am sure I have probably used my bench press quota for my life up, so I will need to get creative.  Squats and deads have some room for improvement since I haven't abused them all my life.  I am looking into the Ryan Kennelly program again, only this time, his raw bench program.

I thought this would be the perfect day to do that 50% of 1Rm for 8 sets of 3 because of my tendon issue.  So I can work through the "easier" weeks while this thing heals, and hopefully it will be back and strong again for the harder weeks to come.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Your base strength is there for a decent squat, just look at your deadlift.  Your deadlift should not be several hundred pounds more than your squat!
> 
> You're having form issues, you have a weakness that's being neglected, or both (most likely, we all do, some more serious ones than others).   If you want to fix it, you need to find someone that can find these things for you.  Either hunt down an experienced powerlifter in your area that will check your form, attend a clinic, or take some video and send a link to the Q&A section over at EliteFTS for good feedback.



That is why I wish I can join a PL gym.  I actually know of one in my area where a lot of big guys go, I forget the name, but I know a guy named John Berner goes there and he is pretty strong.  Maybe someday down the road when the kid(s) are in school, that's what I always say, but it probably is my best bet.  I don't have the time or the money to spend on a gym right now unfortunately, especially since I am moving into a more expensive house in the next couple of weeks, so every penny counts now.

I'll just keep gutting it out and see what happens I guess.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2008)

Did you ever get your house situation settled ??


----------



## DLDave (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, worst case, see if you can track one of those guys down outside of the gym.  If they're powerlifters, you'll be surprised at how helpful they'll be for free, or at worst, in return for a burger and beer.  Bodybuilders, on the other hand, not so much ;-)

And on the trap bar, that was more just a curiosity on my part, as you're making good progress with it.  No real issue with using it exclusively if you're not planning to compete anytime soon.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Did you ever get your house situation settled ??



Ummmm....

not yet!  Supposedly the buyers for our house will have their mortgage commitment by the end of this week.  This I was told on Monday, and it's now Wednesday, so who the hell knows. 

I have no clue when I would close either.  We were looking at first week in April, but now that these people have held us up, we are in turn holding the seller of our new house from her new house, so everything might be pushed back a bit now.  Sucks, but I will be happy to at least know I will actually be moving at some point as soon as I get that piece of paper from them.,


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Well, worst case, see if you can track one of those guys down outside of the gym.  If they're powerlifters, you'll be surprised at how helpful they'll be for free, or at worst, in return for a burger and beer.  Bodybuilders, on the other hand, not so much ;-)
> 
> And on the trap bar, that was more just a curiosity on my part, as you're making good progress with it.  No real issue with using it exclusively if you're not planning to compete anytime soon.



I guess I could just hang out outside the gym with a six pack one day and see what happens


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2008)

March 26

Attempted Workout #2

Had the house to myself this afternoon, and if any of you stay at home and watch your kids all day (18 month old to be exact), you will know what a treat an empty house it, so I felt like I HAD to use the time to my advantage, so I tried a relatively non taxing workout.  Got through it OK, a little discomfort, but nothing serious.

I will be following Ryan Kennelly's raw bench program for my bench press work.  I realize using bench press routines catered to shirted benchers will only get me injured, so it's time to step back and re-evaluate things.

Bench Press
185 x 3 (8 sets)
*Cake you say?  Well, I am just following the routine OK?  It claims to give you the possibility of doing 3x3 with your current 1RM after 12 weeks.  We'll see about that one!  365 for 3x3?  hmmm 

4 Board Press
295 x 5 (5 sets)

Cable Pushdowns
3 sets of 12

Hammer Curls
50 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice you are trying Ryan Kennelly's routine. I am curious to see if these work. I almost started his other routine but decided not too. 

Goodluck with it!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow brotbre 20, I diddnt know you were a hulk!  Your numbers are up there.  You should start with the little one soon lol!  Where did you find your trap bar?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 27, 2008)

hey stewart, i was reading how you were talking to someone about you being the tricep guru.

well i gots a question for you about triceps.  the outside of my triceps is very developed and hard if i flex, but the inside of my triceps (the side of my triceps that is closer my ribcage is lagging behind.  do you know any exercises that will hit that part of my tris?







the long head of triceps is the part i'm trying to target (the top most one listed in the picture above.

the lower part i've already got shaped up and hard, but there's not curve (or cut) back in at the top of my triceps as it connects to my delts.

any ideas??


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 27, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> hey stewart, i was reading how you were talking to someone about you being the tricep guru.
> 
> well i gots a question for you about triceps.  the outside of my triceps is very developed and hard if i flex, but the inside of my triceps (the side of my triceps that is closer my ribcage is lagging behind.  do you know any exercises that will hit that part of my tris?
> 
> ...



OK, don't take this as a cop out answer, but I think in your case you would be better served just focusing on pure mass builders for the entire triceps muscle.  I don't think you need to worry about the different heads and such at your stage right now.  that is something you can worry about after you have been training for a while and have put on some nice size and strength to your arms.

I would stick with:
dips (if they don't bother your shoulders)
close grip bench press on a decline bench (allows for more tricep, less shoulders)
close grip floor press

In case you are iffy on this concept, I will leave you with a thought that always rang true with me.  Would you rather be able to do a set of 8 with 135 pounds on a skull crusher or would you rather be able to do 8 reps with 250 pounds on a close grip bench press?  Which one will give you bigger triceps?

Build your base, then focus on defining that base, that's the best advice I can give you.   Check out this article I found on tricep training, it should help you out:
Triceps Training


----------



## DLDave (Mar 28, 2008)

Stewart, here's a good article that was justs published with a decent raw squat program: Raw Squatting


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Stewart, here's a good article that was justs published with a decent raw squat program: Raw Squatting



Is this a once a week routine?  I didn't see anything in the article about frequency.

For someone loosely following a Westside routine, would something like this work for ME day?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 28, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Stewart, here's a good article that was justs published with a decent raw squat program: Raw Squatting



That's funny I just read that this morning 

I still think I am going to try my idea that I posted to you, only what I might do is insert a deload session after the max session.

So something like this:
80% 1RM 6x3
90% 1RM 7x1
Go for new 1RM
deload 60% 1RM 10x2 focusing on speed
repeat

deads on mondays and squats on fridays.  they will be staggered so they will never be the same workout in the same week.  hopefully the addition of a deload can help make this work

The plan in the article is nice, but it's still a lot of maxing, even though it's 3 and 5 rep maxes, its still taking a max to failure every session except the deloads.  At least in my plan, the percentages vary, so you are using submax weights most of the time, albeit very heavy submax weight.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 28, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Is this a once a week routine?  I didn't see anything in the article about frequency.
> 
> For someone loosely following a Westside routine, would something like this work for ME day?



yeah, I would use it for ME day and do speed or other stuff on a DE day


----------



## DLDave (Mar 28, 2008)

I seem to recall reading Matt Rhodes write before that he was only training 3 days per week, so perhaps this is his only squat day.  I could be mistaken though, as some of the Elite articles run out of order.  However, I wouldn't see an issue with using this as the base for your max effort day and doing lighter squat/lower work on dynamic day.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 28, 2008)

March28

Squat Day

Box Squats (13 inch box)
135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 1
Add belt
330 x 1 (7 sets)
*Good speed once I got to about 2-3 inches off the box.  off the box was a struggle, but after that, the bar flew up once I got past the sticking point.

Glute Ham Raises
BW+15 x 8 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 29, 2008)

March29

Decided to go with a more volume based back/bi workout today

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 5 (10 sets)

Pullups
BW x 5 (10 sets)

Incline DB Curls
40 x 5 (6 sets)
40 x 4 (4 sets)

What a pump!  I forget that I had a lot of success size wise with a program like this that I did about a year ago.  Brings back memories.  Hmm.  The pic in my gallery of me and my boy was taken while on a similar style program, and you can't argue the results.

Tested out the tendon in my chest, and it was no good.  I unfortunately don't see any heavy benching in my immediate future.  Volume might be here to stay.  We'll see how this thing feels tomorrow, if I try a similar style workout to todays, and go from there.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2008)

March30

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps

Weighted Dips
BW+90 x 5 (10 sets)

DB Rear Laterals
50s x 5 (10 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 5 (10 sets)

Today was a test for my right pec tendon, and I guess things went OK.  A little discomfort, especially on the close grip presses, but nothing too bad, I figured since the weight wasn't too demanding that it would be good to get some blood flow in there and with the 10 sets a good pump would do that.

Still afraid to go heavy since I don't see that going well at all, so will continue to play it cool with some volume for now.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice looking workout Stew, how long are your rest periods? cos that workout looks like it might take you a while!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Nice looking workout Stew, how long are your rest periods? cos that workout looks like it might take you a while!



Yeah, it does take a while.  I rest about 90 seconds between the sets.  I also sip a protein/carb drink during the workout, and I have found that by doing that, I can workout for over 2 hours straight if I needed to (I don't recommend it!) but, supplying my body with the nutrients during the workout really allows me to keep going longer than normal.  when I am done, I wait about 15 minutes or so, then drink another protein/carb drink.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats pretty hardcore man! I would like to give a high volume routine a try, but i usually struggle with time constraints.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Weighted Dips
> BW+90 x 5 (10 sets)
> 
> Still afraid to go heavy



  BW+90 dips isn't considered heavy?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 31, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> BW+90 dips isn't considered heavy?



Nah, the dips don't start getting heavy till I throw 3 plates on the belt 

OK, I will put it contextually...Anything that I can rep 10-12 times in a set I don't consider heavy, so.....there you go


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

ya i hear you, i throw 3 10lb. plates on, shit now thats a workout.

still looks like a pretty good workout for the average joe. 
i hear you on the chest injury, over a month ago i dropped 185 lb. on my chest doing incline bench ( dont ask me how) and i still bugs me when i try to do anything that really stretches my pecs.

good luck on the recovery.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 31, 2008)

the other half said:


> ya i hear you, i throw 3 10lb. plates on, shit now thats a workout.
> 
> still looks like a pretty good workout for the average joe.
> i hear you on the chest injury, over a month ago i dropped 185 lb. on my chest doing incline bench ( dont ask me how) and i still bugs me when i try to do anything that really stretches my pecs.
> ...




Yeah, those are 3 two and a half pound plates I was referring to .  Kicks my ass that extra weight.

thanks for stopping by


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

pretty impressive.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 1, 2008)

April Fool's Day

Trap Bar Deads (RI=2 min)
340 x 5 (7 sets)
*10 just wasn't going to happen on these, 7 was fricken torture as it was.

Glute Ham Raises (RI=70 sec)
BW x 5 (10 sets)


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 1, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> BW+90 dips isn't considered heavy?



no joke, trip!  i did bw + 15 the other day and it was a w/o!  lookin' good stewart!  i still need to try those floor presses you were telling me about.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 3, 2008)

April3

Back/Bis

Pendlay Rows (RI=90 sec)
225 x 5 (10 sets)

Chinups (RI=90 sec)
BW+25 x 5 (10 sets)

Hammer Curls (RI=60 sec)
50 x 5 (6 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2008)

April4

Chest/shoulders/tris

Bench Press (RI=90 sec)
250 x 5 (10 sets) 
*Tendon is still a bit sore, but it was fine at this weight

Upright Rows (RI=90 sec)
115 x 5 (10 sets)

1 arm overhead extensions (RI=60 sec)
30 x 5 (6 sets)


----------



## countryboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Good workout...

You only do 1 exercise per muscle?  I heard a friend of mine talking about a program like that...  How's it work?  Geared more towards bulking or strength?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Good workout...
> 
> You only do 1 exercise per muscle?  I heard a friend of mine talking about a program like that...  How's it work?  Geared more towards bulking or strength?



Hi, and thanks for stopping by.

This is based off of a program called Advanced German Volume training that can be found around the net.  I changed it up a bit, they have you do a split of chest/back, legs, and arms, but I prefer it this way since there is more rest between days for each group.  It is loosely based off of the original german volume training where you do 10 sets of 10 repetitions for only one exercise per bodypart.

I have a relatively decent strength base, and once you have that, doing 10 sets of 10 is a waste because the weights you would use would be so light it wouldn't do anything for you.  This is a bit different, and too long to explain, but you can find it on the net for a description.

To answer your question, I think it can be good for both size and strength, but I find it mostly works as a good mass builder.  I have tried something like this in the past, and it noticeably blew me up.  Strength is a byproduct, but good nonetheless.  For example, if I finish my workout cycle in this routine, I have planned to go from BW+90 for 10 sets of 5 reps in the weighted dip, to BW+160 for 10 sets of 3 over the course of a 50 or so day program.  So, yeah, that would also be a great strength increase as well.

And trust me, one exercise is all you need when you bang out 10 sets of it.  the only downside I find with this program is that it can take a while and it definitely does get boring doing so many sets, you feel like it's never going to end, but my results have been phenomenal, I've just never stuck with it until the end, probably because of the boredom factor.

hope this helps


----------



## countryboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info....


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 6, 2008)

April6

Lower

Squats (RI=2 min)
265 x 5 (7 sets)

Glute Ham Raises (RI=90 sec)
BW x 5 (10 sets)


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2008)

Excellent w/o's BRother 20!!! Take it slow with the tendon my Friend!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Chinups (RI=90 sec)
> BW+25 x 5 (10 sets)



wow, stewart.  10 sets of those?  man, 4 sets of pullups/chinups is just about all i can force myself to do.  but weighted???!  i guess you use a plate belt?  

our gym doesn't have a plate belt.  may need to get a backpack whenever i start to add weight to chinups/pullups though.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 8, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> wow, stewart.  10 sets of those?  man, 4 sets of pullups/chinups is just about all i can force myself to do.  but weighted???!  i guess you use a plate belt?
> 
> our gym doesn't have a plate belt.  may need to get a backpack whenever i start to add weight to chinups/pullups though.



yes, I use a dip/chinup belt for those and no, I probably won't be doing 10 sets of them anymore.

I wrote out a really negative, profanity laden response to the way I was feeling lately, but apparently I deleted it before posting, so I will spare everyone the profanity, but let's say that I am just feeling uninspired, bored, run down, and really really sore from those 10 set workouts.  It seemed to work for me when I did it last year, but obviously things are different now.  So I am going to cut everything down to probably 3 sets of 6, good old max-ot style.

Will post today's workout next, and yes, it was a lot quicker, a lot less boring, and I feel a lot better afterwards then I did after those marathon workouts.  My legs are the sorest they have ever been in my life after Sundays leg workout.  I can't sit down on the fricken toilet that's how bad it is, and I hate it, I don't like this feeling, I feel there is no benefit to it other than immense pain.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 8, 2008)

April 8

Chest Supported Rows (RI=2min)
Warmups
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

Wide Grip Pullups (RI=2min)
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 6

Incline DB Curls (RI=2min)
50s x 6
50s x 6
50s x 6


----------



## StanUk (Apr 8, 2008)

Your chins are well impressive stew, have you got a chinup bar at home?

Shame about those high volume workouts not working out for as much anymore, I guess you need to listen to your body though and its prolly a good move switching over to something different, hope it works out for you pal.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2008)

Great w/o, I SO envy your Strength my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 8, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Your chins are well impressive stew, have you got a chinup bar at home?
> 
> Shame about those high volume workouts not working out for as much anymore, I guess you need to listen to your body though and its prolly a good move switching over to something different, hope it works out for you pal.



I am much better with the chinups (palms facing me) than the pullups (palms away), I always struggle so much with the pullups, but I shouldn't complain, I guess BW+25 isn't too shabby.

I do have a chinup bar at home.  I have a lot more stuff in my home gym than I probably should have (stuff is expensive!), but I have pretty much all I need at my disposal with the exception of cables.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 8, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o, I SO envy your Strength my Friend!!!



Stop it Archie, I don't think you need to envy anyone with the numbers you are putting up, least of all me.

although, I am sure you will say something about my dips that I am planning for tomorrow's workout


----------



## the other half (Apr 8, 2008)

lets see, i envy your strength to, but i can sit on a toilet pain free. 
which one would i rather have?

i think i will take the second one for know.

intense workouts lately.  i am impressed.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 9, 2008)

April 9

Dips (RI=2 min)
Warmups
BW+135 x 6
BW+135 x 6
BW+135 x 5

Standing DB Overhead Press (RI=2 min)
80 x 6
80 x 5
80 x 5

1 Arm Overhead Tricep Extension (RI=2 min)
40s x 6
40s x 6
40s x 6
*Best I have done with this in a while.  Minimal pain in my elbows, although still uncomfortable.  I am trying to limit pressing movements because my pec tendon is still kind of sore, otherwise I would have done close grip bench


----------



## DLDave (Apr 9, 2008)

Is your pec tendon issue on the outer or inner portion of the pec?  If outer, you may want to lay off the dips.  Also, if you don't already, may want to invest in some elbow sleeves, which I've found help when my elbows are acting up.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 9, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Is your pec tendon issue on the outer or inner portion of the pec?  If outer, you may want to lay off the dips.  Also, if you don't already, may want to invest in some elbow sleeves, which I've found help when my elbows are acting up.



I am one step ahead of you buddy, I've been using elbow sleeves for a good two years now, although, I tried the extensions today without the sleeves on, and I guess it went ok.  I really don't know what a heavy weight for this movement is because no one really does them, so there is nothing to compare to, although I remember back in the day I got up to 50 lb dbs doing the same exercise, and it just goes to show how much stress and damage I put my elbows under in the time since.  But I do know my limits, if I felt like this exercise was going to put me in jeopardy, I would have stopped long before the damage was done.

About the pec, it is on the outside where my upper right pec joins my shoulder and arm area.  I have found the dips really don't bother it as much as horizontal pressing, as evidenced by today, that weight wasn't going up if it was bothering me.  I was worried about doing close grip bench which is why I laid off of it today.  Next pressing day I will probably do a tricep isolation movement again, and then the next time go back to my close grips.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2008)

AWESOME w/o BRother 20!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 9, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> April 9
> 
> Dips (RI=2 min)
> Warmups
> ...



Wow.  I think I stopped at 65.  Not cuz I couldnt go any heavier, but it was a major bitch setting up.  Howd you do it?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 9, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Wow.  I think I stopped at 65.  Not cuz I couldnt go any heavier, but it was a major bitch setting up.  Howd you do it?



I just kind of clean them up.  It isn't pretty, but it works.  Let me ask you something....I think I've seen you do seated DB presses with more weight than that, so how did you get those in position?


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 10, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Dips (RI=2 min)
> Warmups
> BW+135 x 6
> BW+135 x 6
> BW+135 x 5



  wow.  i've never seen anyone dip with that much weight before.  are you using benches for the dips?


----------



## DLDave (Apr 10, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I think I've seen you do seated DB presses with more weight than that, so how did you get those in position?



Put them on your knees, kick them up to your shoulders 1 at a time.   Takes a bit of practice to get this to work easily with the heavier DB's.

I've also seen these dumbbell power hooks online but never in person.  They supposedly allow you to suspend the dumbbell from a barbell that is positioned up where you need them.
APT Pro Gear - Power Hooks, Power Hook Dumbbell Power Hooks NICE!!!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I just kind of clean them up.  It isn't pretty, but it works.  Let me ask you something....I think I've seen you do seated DB presses with more weight than that, so how did you get those in position?



Kicked them up with my knees.

I got up over 100lb DBs.  Cant remember the program I was on, but it wasnt less than 6 reps.

Seated DBs are easier to set up than standing.  I mean, shit, there was a reason why I stopped going up with them and it wasnt strength.  I was just scared I was going to pull something before I lifted something.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 11, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Put them on your knees, kick them up to your shoulders 1 at a time.   Takes a bit of practice to get this to work easily with the heavier DB's.
> 
> I've also seen these dumbbell power hooks online but never in person.  They supposedly allow you to suspend the dumbbell from a barbell that is positioned up where you need them.
> APT Pro Gear - Power Hooks, Power Hook Dumbbell Power Hooks NICE!!!!!



I actually bought those and proceeded to throw them out in spring cleaning because they really didn't work as advertised.  Without getting into details, I really wouldn't recommend them to anybody.


----------



## DLDave (Apr 11, 2008)

good to know, that would explain why i've never heard much about them


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 11, 2008)

April 11

Trap Bar Deads
Warmups
345 x 5
370 x 4
390 x 3
415 x 2
440 x 1

This was a strength component, the numbers represent 70,75,80, 85, and 90% of my 1RM.  I also have a hypertrophy specific component, but I decided to not do it today because my lower body is feeling rather overworked lately, thought it would be wise to do a semi deload on the lower body stuff for now.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Great Deads my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2008)

April 12

Bench Press
Warmups
245 x 5
265 x 4
280 x 3
300 x 2
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1

Pendlay Rows
Warmups
225 x 5
240 x 4
255 x 3
270 x 2
285 x 1
285 x 1
285 x 1

Neutral Grip Seated DB Shoulder Press (That was a mouthful, lol)
50s x 12
50s x 12
50s x 12

Pullups
10
8
8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> April 11
> 
> Trap Bar Deads
> Warmups
> ...



Just one exercise ??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2008)

As usual, BIG #'s BRother 20!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

i agree with AA.  strong w/o today!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Just one exercise ??



well for that day, I decided to take it easy since I was feeling overworked in my legs.  If I wasn't, I probably would have done some form of a squat for 3 or so sets of 10 and then my glute ham raises.  Next time....


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 14, 2008)

April 14

Squats
Warmups
255 x 5
275 x 4
290 x 3
310 x 2
330 x 1
330 x 1
330 x 1

Still doing a lower body deload, so this was all for today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

Pretty good numbers for doing a deload.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 14, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Pretty good numbers for doing a deload.



Well, I am a follower of the theory that says when you deload, keep your strength numbers up, but cut down on overall volume.

So instead of doing the squats followed by some rep work such as machine squats or zercher squats, I just dropped the rep work and kept the strength work.

A deload doesn't have to mean wimpy numbers 

and what's with the avatars lately?  I've got a headache now, thanks


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Pretty good numbers for doing a deload.



I concur...

Nice!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 15, 2008)

April 15

Dips
Warmups
BW+70 x 5
BW+90 x 4
BW+110 x 3
BW+130 x 2
BW+150 x 1
BW+150 x 1
BW+150 x 1

Chinups
BW+15 x 5
BW+30 x 4
BW+50 x 3
BW+65 x 2
BW+80 x 1
BW+80 x 1
BW+80 x 1

Floor Press
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 17, 2008)

April 17

Last scheduled day of lower body deload.  I call it a deload, but really, it's just doing a strength component and not doing too much volume, but in any event, these are still pretty tough workouts.  I am moving this weekend finally (still haven't sold my old house yet, but that's another story), so I may do this "deload" option for all my workouts next week, as I will probably be completely exhausted by the move.

Trap Bar Deads
Warmups
350 x 5
375 x 4
395 x 3
420 x 2
445 x 1
445 x 1
445 x 1


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 18, 2008)

April 18

Bench Press
Warmups
250 x 5
270 x 4
285 x 3
305 x 2
320 x 1
320 x 1
320 x 1

Pendlay Rows
Warmups
230 x 5
245 x 4
260 x 3
275 x 2
290 x 1
290 x 1
290 x 1

Also had to move over 600 pounds of weight plates from my basement to the van for transport to my new house, and of course later today, must take from van and bring down into the basement of the new house, so I would say that qualifies as one hell of a workout today


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, I am finally moved into my new house, what a nightmare...never moving again EVER.  Got a quick workout in on Monday and then today, but I am still kind of shot from moving, I am feeling better though with each day.  By this weekend I should be back to normal.

April 21

Dips
Warmups
BW+75 x 5
BW+95 x 4
BW+115 x 3
BW+135 x 2
BW+155 x 1
BW+155 x 1
BW+155 x 1

Chinups
BW+20 x 5
BW+35 x 4
BW+55 x 3
BW+70 x 2
BW+85 x 1
BW+85 x 1
BW+85 x 1


April 23

Squats
Warmups
260 x 5
280 x 4
295 x 3
315 x 2
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Also had to move over 600 pounds of weight plates from my basement to the van for transport to my new house, and of course later today, must take from van and bring down into the basement of the new house, so I would say that qualifies as one hell of a workout today



If you loaded the van, the least your wife could have done was unload it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2008)

April 25

Bench Press
Warmups
255 x 5
275 x 4
290 x 3
310 x 2
325 x 1
325 x 1
325 x 1

Pendlay Rows
Warmups
235 x 5
250 x 4
265 x 3
280 x 2
295 x 1
295 x 1
295 x 1


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2008)

So are you all unpacked yet?


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

i still think you should have hired some one to do your moving.

hope the new house is working for you, must obviously have a basement or a big garage!

killer workouts-katt and i were talking about our next program and i said i wanted to give this one a try, not your weight numbers, just the rep scheme.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> So are you all unpacked yet?



surprisingly, we're pretty much done, just a few boxes left that we just stuck in the spare bedroom for now, but the main rooms are done.  We love it here, oh my God it kicks the living crap out of our old house, I feel so lucky and blessed to be here right now, it really is everything we've wanted, especially since we consider the first house we bought a mistake, so this makes up for that and then some.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> i still think you should have hired some one to do your moving.
> 
> hope the new house is working for you, must obviously have a basement or a big garage!
> 
> killer workouts-katt and i were talking about our next program and i said i wanted to give this one a try, not your weight numbers, just the rep scheme.



We did hire a moving company, I just lugged the weights because I wanted to try and save some money.  they charge by the hour, and carrying weights from the basement to their truck probably would have taken an hour all by itself, so I saved myself about $150 all together, it was worth it, I think? 

The new home gym is in the basement, I have to get used to this basement, because while the rest of my new house is pristine, the basement isn't so new and nice, but I was spoiled at my old house because we had a big flood downstairs, and ruined the basement, so insurance paid for a brand new one-new walls, new ceiling, new rug, so that was really nice when it was done, my new basement doesn't even have a rug so I have been trying my best to strategically place area rugs and spare pieces of rugs under some of the equipment so I don't slide all over the place.  I went to plant my feet for my bench presses and they slid out, so I was like "umm yeah, this is no good!".

I have been doing the 5,4,3,2,1,1,1 scheme for about 2 weeks now, and when I started, I had wanted to also do some more exercises in a high rep scheme, but I have found that I was too tired after the first part, so it's kind of evolving as I go.  I am increasing all the weights by 5 pounds after each successful day, and so far I have been able to hit the increase every workout.  I think it is working well now because it is such low volume and I pretty much killed myself with high volume for a long time, so this workout which is low volume and low(er) intensity (nothing is really failure) seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome workouts...

Enjoy the new house..


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree, Awesome w/o's Brother 20!!! Congrats on the new house too!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 27, 2008)

April 27

Trap Bar Deads
Warmups
355 x 5
380 x 4
400 x 3
425 x 2
450 x 1

Lever Squats
8 plates x 8
8 plates x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Archie and countryboy....the new house is wonderful, we love it here!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

Those are some insane numbers, Stewart!

Do you workout at a gym?  If so, do you get stares?  I'd stop to watch a guy pull 450.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Those are some insane numbers, Stewart!
> 
> Do you workout at a gym?  If so, do you get stares?  I'd stop to watch a guy pull 450.



Nope, all by myself in my basement gym.  Anyway, while I am happy with being able to pull 450, in the scheme of things, it's still really nothing compared to what some people do, so we'll reserve the stares for them.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Nope, all by myself in my basement gym.  Anyway, while I am happy with being able to pull 450, in the scheme of things, it's still really nothing compared to what some people do, so we'll reserve the stares for them.



Don't sell yourself short, man.  Four fifty, that's half a Rossie O'Donnell!


----------



## DLDave (Apr 27, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I went to plant my feet for my bench presses and they slid out, so I was like "umm yeah, this is no good!".



Congrats on the new house.  Bummer about the downgrade in the basement, but sounds like the rest of the house was a good upgrade.  If you get around to investing in rubber mats, I've heard that it's cheaper to go to a farm supply store and have them cut mats used for horse stalls than to get mats designed for gyms.  No clue how much these are though, I pay my gym(s) to take care of that stuff.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Don't sell yourself short, man.  Four fifty, that's half a Rossie O'Donnell!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 27, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Congrats on the new house.  Bummer about the downgrade in the basement, but sounds like the rest of the house was a good upgrade.  If you get around to investing in rubber mats, I've heard that it's cheaper to go to a farm supply store and have them cut mats used for horse stalls than to get mats designed for gyms.  No clue how much these are though, I pay my gym(s) to take care of that stuff.



Well, I found a solution, we bought these rubber colorful mats for my son's old playroom in the old house that had wood floors, and now his new playroom has a carpet, so I just used the mats we got for him.  It's a bit colorful, but it works


----------



## DLDave (Apr 27, 2008)

Those will work too.  If they're like my kids' mats, they've probably got some good texture to them that will keep you from sliding.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 29, 2008)

April 29

Dips
Warmups
BW+80 x 5
BW+100 x 4
BW+120 x 3
BW+140 x 2
BW+160 x 1

Chinups
BW+25 x 5
BW+40 x 4
BW+60 x 3
BW+75 x 2
BW+90 x 1

Floor Press
255 x 8
255 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
145 x 8
145 x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Dips
> BW+160 x 1



Keep that up and you'll be doing 2xBW before long.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 29, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Keep that up and you'll be doing 2xBW before long.



Oh I am sure if I really wanted to push things, I could probably do +180 or maybe even +190 for one rep, I definitely had enough left for one or two extra reps at the +160.

It's fun, but it's still only a single, so it's not that exciting.  If it were "working sets", then we could get a little more excited.  It just isn't in the same league as a 600 pound squat or a 500 pound bench press, those are singles to get excited about.

but nonetheless, I am still making 5 pound jumps on every one of the sets for every exercise I'm doing for the past 3 weeks or so, so that's good progress.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

Insane, just plain ole INSANE, I love it, Great w/o Brother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2008)

May 1

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 2
315 x 1
Add belt
340 x 1
340 x 1
340 x 1
340 x 1

Glute-Ham Raises
BW+20 x 8
BW+20 x 8
BW+20 x 8


----------



## countryboy (May 1, 2008)

Awesome...!

I tried the GHR's once.....  Once!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Awesome...!
> 
> * I tried the GHR's once.....  Once!*



Ha!  You gotta keep doing them....awesome, awesome hamstring exercise


----------



## soxmuscle (May 1, 2008)

Whats the difference between GHR's and hyperextensions?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Whats the difference between GHR's and hyperextensions?



Not the best example of it, but this is a glute ham raise
http://exrx.net/AnimatedEx/Hamstrings/BBGluteHamRaise.gif

Basically, the lower part can resemble a hyperextension, but then you just keep going up, they really nail your hamstrings....much better than stiff leg deadlifts if you do them right, plus it is easier to isolate the hamstrings to a much higher degree than with SLDLs, where the low back tends to help a lot.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

Good lookin squats my Friend!!!


----------



## AKIRA (May 1, 2008)

I mightve asked these ?s before, but here goes (again).

I havent done any sets of singles in a long time, however, youve been DOING them for a while now..

Do you get ever get sore?  Do you still feel like youve gotten an intense workout when youre finished?  What are you rest intervals?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin squats my Friend!!!



just trying to SLOWLY catch up to you buddy


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I mightve asked these ?s before, but here goes (again).
> 
> I havent done any sets of singles in a long time, however, youve been DOING them for a while now..
> 
> Do you get ever get sore?  Do you still feel like youve gotten an intense workout when youre finished?  What are you rest intervals?



I started this current singles workout roughly 4 weeks ago.  When I started, I picked a weight that was about 90% of my max for each exercise (some true numbers, some from the chart).  After each successful workout, where I hit the 3 or 4 singles I was doing, I added 5 pounds.  so far, I have been able to add weight each workout.

In the first week or so, I had some soreness, especially after the squat day or the deadlift day, but the past couple of weeks, really no soreness, but it is definitely still pretty intense.  My original plan was to do the singles, then do a different exercise for 3 sets of 8 or so, and some days I was so wiped after just the singles portion, that I skipped the rep work, so obviously, it tired me enough to just stop at that point.

4 squats at about 92% of one rep max is a challenging workout IMO.  I usually rest 2-3 minutes between sets of the singles.  I am really loving what I am doing right now, and results have been great.  I am down to about 215 pounds now, and strength keeps going up.  One thing I have been using in the past 3 or so weeks is alpha lipoic acid taken before every meal I eat, and I swear it has made a difference in my body composition, I definitely feel like I lost some fat and this is on a diet that really isn't that clean, I am talking 4 slices of pizza, tacos, meatloaf, etc, and still I lost some weight without any cardio.  I am going to continue taking it and I will let you know if I keep getting the positive results.


----------



## AKIRA (May 1, 2008)

That IS interesting with the weight loss.

I never got into singles when I was training heavier.  I can never make up my damn mind about size vs strength vs cutting.

How long is a total workout?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> That IS interesting with the weight loss.
> 
> I never got into singles when I was training heavier.  I can never make up my damn mind about size vs strength vs cutting.
> 
> How long is a total workout?



with the singles part and the rep part for upper body I can do it in about an hour, and the lower body work takes less time cause I do less exercises.

The singles will give your muscles a new dimension in their appearance.  I really can't explain it other than the heavy weight gives your muscles a harder appearance, although not necessarily bigger, that's why I throw in the rep work as well to cover both angles.


----------



## nadirmg (May 2, 2008)

the alpha lipoic acid sounds interesting.  i read a few short articles about it just now and understand it be a fatty acid that helps in converting glucose into engery - also helps in recycling antioxidants - am i right so far?

where do you get yours from?

looking really good in here.  sounds great about the strength gains and weight loss


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2008)

May 3

Bench Press
Warmups:
135 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 3
315 x 1
Work sets:
330 x 1
330 x 1
330 x 1
330 x 1

Pendlay Rows
Warmups:
135 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 1
Work sets:
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1
*Not really feeling these anymore.  Too much lower back strain at these weights.  I might as well just do a fricken deadlift at this point.  

Neutral Grip DB Shoulder Press
75 x 8
75 x 7

Pullups
BW+25 x 8
BW+25 x 8
*These might have been the best 2 sets of pullups I've ever done.  They felt great.

Think I am going to remove the pendlay rows and switch them with trap bar deads.  So something like this:
Day 1
Bench Press 4x1
Trap Bar deads 4x1
Shoulder Press 2x8
Pullups 2x8

Day 2
SLDL 4x1
Lever Squats 3x8

Day 3
Dips 4x1
Chinups 4x1
Floor Press 2x8
Chest Supported Rows 2x8

Day 4
Squats 4x1
Glute hame raise 3x8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> the alpha lipoic acid sounds interesting.  i read a few short articles about it just now and understand it be a fatty acid that helps in converting glucose into engery - also helps in recycling antioxidants - am i right so far?
> 
> where do you get yours from?
> 
> looking really good in here.  sounds great about the strength gains and weight loss



I'm not really trying to lose weight, it's just kind of happening.  You are correct in your research on ALA, the other reason I was interested in using it is because some accounts say it is also an insulin mimicker, which my understanding of that is that it replicates what happens to your body post workout, where they say your muscles are primed to accept the nutrient uptake of a post workout shake, so that you can just have any meal and your body would treat the food just like a post workout meal, so that more of the nutrients are shuttled to your muscles and less to fat storage.  whether or not it's true or not, who really knows, all I can say is that I have lost some fat since I have been taking it, and whether it is coincidence or not, I really can't say, but it's interesting to say the least.

If you are thinking about using it, make sure you use R-ALA.  That is supposedly the "good" one, as opposed to S-ALA, which supposedly doesn't do much for your body.  I use SYNTRAX-R, for no reason other than Syntrax makes Nectar which is my favorite whey protein isolate.

I take one capsule which mine is 100mg before every meal I eat, even my post workout shake, so sometimes I can take up to 6 or so a day depending on how many meals I have in a day.  Make sure you check the dosage of whatever brand you buy because some are 200mg, some are 500mg, etc, so you want to adjust how much you take, I have heard not to exceed 800mg in a day, but of course that is conjecture.

hope this helps


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2008)

May 5

SLDL
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5

Lever Squats
370 x 8
370 x 8


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

still some pretty brutal workouts going here. 

is it alittle weird working out in a new place? i can just see your floor matts, are the yellow,red, green and blue?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 7, 2008)

May 7

Weighted Dips
+115 x 8
+115 x 8
+115 x 6

Weighted Pullups
+25 x 8
+25 x 8
+25 x 6

Bench Press
265 x 8
265 x 8

Ran out of gas here, probably should have kept the first two exercises to 2 sets, which is what I would probably do from now on so I can do more stuff per workout until I get my work capacity up to snuff


----------



## Stewart14 (May 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> still some pretty brutal workouts going here.
> 
> is it alittle weird working out in a new place? i can just see your floor matts, are the *yellow,red, green and blue*?


 



In colorful patterns too, kind of defeats the manliness of a 450 pound deadlift, but oh well


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2008)

May 9

Squats
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3

Glute Ham Raises
+20 x 8
+20 x 8


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

That's a lot of squats at a hefty weight.  Have fun dropping on to the toilet.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2008)

About the Pendlays, congrats on the fucking intensity!  However, it does look like something that would just suck in the long run, in some sort of way.

Pull days are prolly my worst cuz of the lack of variety in pullups and my lousy form of rows.  I did try Pendlays once at low weight and it rocked me.  But with my back, I just didnt want to push it.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> That's a lot of squats at a hefty weight.  Have fun dropping on to the toilet.



Getting back up isn't going to be pretty either.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Getting back up isn't going to be pretty either.



Not to mention all of the "Did you hurt yourself or something?" questions.  My standard response is, "No, I had a rough date."


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> That's a lot of squats at a hefty weight. Have fun dropping on to the toilet.


 
Ha! yeah, we'll see what happens tomorrow 
Maybe I should start taking some Immodiums now so I won't have to go for a couple of days


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> About the Pendlays, congrats on the fucking intensity! However, it does look like something that would just suck in the long run, in some sort of way.
> 
> Pull days are prolly my worst cuz of the lack of variety in pullups and my lousy form of rows. I did try Pendlays once at low weight and it rocked me. But with my back, I just didnt want to push it.


 
Yeah, it was fun to do 300 pound rows of any kind, but I really didn't get much out of it, I mean, there was no reason to do it really. Same as with dips and chinups that I was doing. Obviously, the squat, deadlift and bench has some reason to do them, but it was getting silly.

honestly, I think you should try doing the pendlays in an 8x3 scheme or something similar, that way, you can use a decent amount of weight, and at the same time, the set would only be 3 reps, so you would be stopping before fatigue set in and the chance at a lower back injury. With a weight that you can handle for multiple reps (Ie, NOT doing singles on this exercise!) I think there would be a low chance of injury and good results. For example, I did 300 pounds for singles, if I had used something like 250-260 and did an 8x3 scheme, I would have gotten a lot more out of it, and my upper back would do most of the work as opposed to a lot of momentum and lower back involvement.

There are tons of pull movements you can do for variety. Off the top of my head, I can think of:
pullups
chinups
neutral grip pullups
barbell rows
underhand barbell rows
pendlay rows
underhand pendlay rows
db rows
chest supported rows (over and underhand)
cable rows with various attachments
t-bar rows
barbell t-bar rows
towell pullups

simply changing the hand grip changes the exercise immensely. I usually do my rows underhand grip, if I switch to overhand grip, I can use much less weight and I hurt my forearms, so I stay with underhand, but the two movements feel totally different.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2008)

My pulls are ok, its my VERTICAL pulls.  Trust me, I am very knowledgable in the subject that different grips will change a workout intensely, but...well here goes...I dont buy it for verticals.   Meaning, whether it be a wide, chin, or neutral grip style, I hardly ever see or feel a difference.  Never, actually.

This doesnt coincide with other exercises though.  Even Rows, which isnt too far behind...if its staggered, supine, or prone, I will feel a difference in the movement.  

This dilemma is why my vertical pulls have become boring.  I guess I might have to tack in negatives...those work.

About the pendlays, not sure if I will do them again, but the volume scheme seems logical for strength + mass + injury avoidance.    I am going to come up with something with that I am sure...  Rests would have to be around, at least, 60 sec.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> My pulls are ok, its my VERTICAL pulls. Trust me, I am very knowledgable in the subject that different grips will change a workout intensely, but...well here goes...I dont buy it for verticals.  Meaning, whether it be a wide, chin, or neutral grip style, I hardly ever see or feel a difference. Never, actually.
> 
> This doesnt coincide with other exercises though. Even Rows, which isnt too far behind...if its staggered, supine, or prone, I will feel a difference in the movement.
> 
> ...


 
on an 8x3, I would go with 90 sec rest intervals for straight sets, or if you superset a push and a pull for example, you could get away with 60 seconds between exercises.

I definitely notice a difference when I do pullups vs chinups, I don't know how you don't .  I had been doing chinups exclusively, but I have really been enjoying wider grip pullups lately, they feel like they hit different muscles slightly and also a different part of my back


----------



## Stewart14 (May 11, 2008)

May 11

A. Bench Press
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3

B. Chinups
+60 x 3
+60 x 3
+60 x 3
+60 x 3
+60 x 3
+60 x 3
+60 x 3
+60 x 3

C1. Neutral Grip OH DB press
75 x 8
75 x 8

C2. Ghetto T-bar rows with v-handle
4 plates x 8
4 plates x 8


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2008)

I love the "Ghetto" label.   Is that with a barbell wedged in a wall corner?

Are your Netrual Grip OHs standing or sitting?


----------



## DLDave (May 11, 2008)

Nice strength on the ghetto rows.  How do you think your bench strength is coming on this new program?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I love the "Ghetto" label.  Is that with a barbell wedged in a wall corner?
> 
> Are your Netrual Grip OHs standing or sitting?


 
Pretty much, actually I have an attachment that clips to my squat rack and you slide the end of the barbell into it and then it pivots around for you, so it's really stable and smooth.

the OHs are seated, basement height issues again


----------



## Stewart14 (May 11, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Nice strength on the ghetto rows. How do you think your bench strength is coming on this new program?


 
I honestly have no idea where I am strength wise on the bench, I haven't gone for a max in a while now.  I started to feel some bad things happening when I was doing the heavy singles, so I thought it was a good idea to do something different before I had any problems.  I am going to attempt to work on some work capacity for a few weeks, so for example, next bench day I will do 8x4 with the same 280, then 8x5 next time, then up the weight 10 pounds and go back to 8x3.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> the OHs are seated, basement height issues again



Try them kneeling?  Or would that not be good for the back?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Try them kneeling? Or would that not be good for the back?


 
I could....if I wanted to press 20 pound dbs!  I just don't see that working too well with 75 pounders


----------



## AKIRA (May 12, 2008)

Could do them outside?  I mean, its one exercise?  Dedication knows no bounds.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Could do them outside? I mean, its one exercise? Dedication knows no bounds.


 
yup I know, I've done it before, kind of makes supersetting a big pain in the ass though, basement to outside, back to basement, back to outside, eh.

I don't really care, not every exercise you do has to be "the best one" know what I mean?


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2008)

Good lookin w/o's BRother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 13, 2008)

May 13

Trap Bar Deadlifts
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3

Lever Squats
380 x 8
380 x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (May 14, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> yup I know, I've done it before, kind of makes supersetting a big pain in the ass though, basement to outside, back to basement, back to outside, eh.



We call that _cardio_ around these parts.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2008)

May 15

A.  Dips
+115 x 3
+115 x 3
+115 x 3
+115 x 3
+115 x 3
+115 x 3
+115 x 3
+115 x 3

B.  Pendlay Rows
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3

C1.  DB Press
115 x 8
115 x 7

C2.  Pullups
+30 x 8
+30 x 6


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

im gaining on you, i just did my dips with 25's.lol

like usual, impressive numbers to be found in here.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> im gaining on you, i just did my dips with 25's.lol
> 
> like usual, impressive numbers to be found in here.


 
thanks TOH.  Hey, anyone who can do dips with added weight is impressive in my book, just keep at it, you might get close to me some day


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

i will  have to have some joints replaced for that to happen i think.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> i will have to have some joints replaced for that to happen i think.


yeah, you and me both, the elbows are starting to not like me after these heavy days, damn getting old sucks


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> the elbows are starting to not like me after these heavy days, damn getting old sucks



Just you wait, youngster.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2008)

May 16

Had a really bad day today, so I said fuck it and decided to work out, since it always brings a smile to my face 

Inspired by some of KelJu's latest workouts, I decided to up the ante on my own workouts.  If he wasn't going on that silly all-liquid diet, we would have had a nice competition going on.  Anyone else interested?  Look, taking care of a 1 and a half year old all day kind of makes you long for any kind of adult oriented activity you can find, even if it's a weightlifting competition with people from across the country!

*Push Stuff
Rest intervals for last heavy set only

Bench Press (RI=as long as necessary)
135 x 12
225 x 8
315 x 4
**Probably had the 5th rep in me, but I stupidly did not have my self-spotter stands set up, and I didn't feel like killing myself, at least for today.*

Standing DB Press (RI=as long as necessary)
30s x 12
50s x 8
80s x 6

Dips (RI= 3 min)
+45 x 12
+90 x 10
+135 x 6
**To be fair, I did a shit ton of dips yesterday, probably not the smartest thing in the world to do them again today, but who cares?
*
Close Grip Floor Press (RI= 3 min)
135 x 12
225 x 8
275 x 5

*


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2008)

I doubt you'll get too many that want to compete against those numbers 

How's the little one?   The new place?   I haven't been around much on here...just enough to post myworkouts.  It seems I'm out of town every couple weeks which makes it hard to stay consistent but I manage to get 2 - 3 days in.


----------



## DLDave (May 17, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Anyone else interested?



Sure! 

Seriously though, those weighted dips would destroy my shoulders, so you win.  You're kicking some ass on those.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Sure!
> 
> Seriously though, those weighted dips would destroy my shoulders, so you win. You're kicking some ass on those.


 
OK someone other than you or Pete or the powerlifters, I can't compete with your numbers OF course, if I lived near you guys, I would be at your gym training with you guys, but for now, that's not going to happen 
.

*Knock on wood* but yeah, my shoulders are holding up quite well on these dips, no discomfort at all on these.  I have been very fortunate that I can do these heavy, and I am also one of those people that can get away with doing heavy upright rows and not mess up my shoulders, of course, I don't do those that often, but maybe I should.

I have always tried to do a corresponding push and pull exercise for every plane of movement, and that has kept my shoulders relatively healthy.  For instance, obviously you can pair bench press and a row, pair an overhead press with a pullup, and dips and upright rows.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> I doubt you'll get too many that want to compete against those numbers
> 
> How's the little one? The new place? I haven't been around much on here...just enough to post myworkouts. It seems I'm out of town every couple weeks which makes it hard to stay consistent but I manage to get 2 - 3 days in.


 
I know, you are Mr. World Traveler since you got that promotion, but hey, that's why you make the big bucks right?  How are you holding up with leaving Brooke for all that time, I'll bet you really miss her.  I know I couldn't take a job with travel now that I have Ryan, I used to have a job with lots of travel, but I was single at the time and it just never bothered me, but now it would just kill me to leave.

the new house is great, tons better than our old house.  The new neighborhood is awesome too, I finally feel like I live in an actual neighborhood as opposed to just a house.  The new neighbors can be a bit annoying as they always want to come and talk, even if I just want to run out to throw out the garbage, but hey, thats not a bad problem to have.  Ryan is doing good too.  Little man is taking his sweet ass time with learning how to walk though, it's getting tough that in that regard, he wants to do so much, but he can't crawl everywhere, so that runs into problems.  He is going to be seeing a PT soon, so hopefully they will get him going in no time


----------



## KelJu (May 17, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> May 16
> 
> Had a really bad day today, so I said fuck it and decided to work out, since it always brings a smile to my face
> 
> ...




Give me a month, and I will be down for some competition. I bounce back quickly after a cut. I'm not married like you, so I have to look chiseled during the summer if I want to get laid by a quality woman.

Your numbers are so close to mine that I had to take a double take. I thought you were posting my numbers at first.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Give me a month, and I will be down for some competition. I bounce back quickly after a cut. I'm not married like you, so I have to look chiseled during the summer if I want to get laid by a quality woman.
> 
> Your numbers are so close to mine that I had to take a double take. I thought you were posting my numbers at first.



Yeah, I remember being single once, once....Do what you gotta do, I'll still be here when you're ready.

I told you we had similar numbers, EXCEPT for squats, you will laugh at my squat weight


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2008)

*May 17
Pull Stuff
Rest intervals are recovery

Pendlay Rows 
135 x 12
185 x 8
265 x 6**

Chinups 
BW x 12
+25 x 8
+75 x 4

Upright Rows 
95 x 12
115 x 8
135 x 5

** Behind the Neck Pullups 
BW x 10
BW x 10
**Less than stellar range of motion on these, but it was a nice change of pace.
*
Hammer Curls
30s x 12
40s x 8
60s x 5

Trap Bar Shrugs
4 plates x 12
6 plates x 8
8 plates x 5

*


----------



## biggfly (May 17, 2008)

I would get kicked by you on the the weighted dips ( I do +70lbs for 3x10..maxed out on those right now!!). Your pendlays are awesome...impressive weight on those...and weighted chins(I suck at those). Great numbers bro...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2008)

biggfly said:


> I would get kicked by you on the the weighted dips ( I do +70lbs for 3x10..maxed out on those right now!!). Your pendlays are awesome...impressive weight on those...and weighted chins(I suck at those). Great numbers bro...


 
I don't know about "kicked" I mean, 3x10 at +70 lbs is pretty damn impressive.  Weighted chins are really damn hard, I would be more than pleased if I could ever do 3x10 with +70 on those.  It's tough because I weigh close to 220, so it makes weighted exercises even tougher.

thanks for stopping by and for the kind words


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Inspired by some of KelJu's latest workouts, I decided to up the ante on my own workouts.  If he wasn't going on that silly all-liquid diet, we would have had a nice competition going on.  Anyone else interested?



I'd be interested, but the only exercise I can come close to you is the DL.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I know, you are Mr. World Traveler since you got that promotion, but hey, that's why you make the big bucks right?  How are you holding up with leaving Brooke for all that time, I'll bet you really miss her.  I know I couldn't take a job with travel now that I have Ryan, I used to have a job with lots of travel, but I was single at the time and it just never bothered me, but now it would just kill me to leave.
> 
> the new house is great, tons better than our old house.  The new neighborhood is awesome too, I finally feel like I live in an actual neighborhood as opposed to just a house.  The new neighbors can be a bit annoying as they always want to come and talk, even if I just want to run out to throw out the garbage, but hey, thats not a bad problem to have.  Ryan is doing good too.  Little man is taking his sweet ass time with learning how to walk though, it's getting tough that in that regard, he wants to do so much, but he can't crawl everywhere, so that runs into problems.  He is going to be seeing a PT soon, so hopefully they will get him going in no time



Yes, I do miss her but travelling is part of the job.  Good luck with the PT....kids are a lot of fun (and work) when they are mobile.   One of the best sounds in the world is to hear your kid(s) running across the floor for the first time


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2008)

What kind of workout does KelJu do?  I guess Ill have to go back and see...

Even though its summer, I am just trying ot move as much heavy shit as possible with as much volume as possible.     That being said, I am not concerned too much with being cut...for the most part.

Ah fuck nevermind.  I was going to say lets compete, but my exercises are too different.  

I mean, I do no barbell bench, no pendlays, no back squats..  One thing I havent done in a LONG time is a linear periodization..wait, is that it?  When you pyramid up in intensity?


----------



## biggfly (May 18, 2008)

Akira, why did you lose the barbell bench for now??


----------



## biggfly (May 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I don't know about "kicked" I mean, 3x10 at +70 lbs is pretty damn impressive.  Weighted chins are really damn hard, I would be more than pleased if I could ever do 3x10 with +70 on those.  It's tough because I weigh close to 220, so it makes weighted exercises even tougher.
> 
> thanks for stopping by and for the kind words



I know what you mean...I am from 208-211 so weighted exercises for me are tough as well, at least weighted chins. I should, and don't now, try harder at them. I just kind of dread them, and when  I am not real strong at something, I tend to just "get them over with", which is NOT productive. I always look ahead to my next exercise when I have to do these.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Akira, why did you lose the barbell bench for now??



When I first started getting some higher barbell numbers (around 275), it was through years of always doing barbell and never ever doing dumbell.  When I finally threw them in, thats when people started asking me if I juiced.  Nice compliment at the time.

Anyway, I just went through a program of almost all barbells, so I am switching it up.  For instance, 120lb DBs are giving me a run for my money.  Thats not good, so Ive lost some strength.  

I am pretty sure in the Wish Granted journal, I was lifting 120lb DBs over my head for shoulders, so somethings missing..


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> What kind of workout does KelJu do? I guess Ill have to go back and see...
> 
> Even though its summer, I am just trying ot move as much heavy shit as possible with as much volume as possible.  That being said, I am not concerned too much with being cut...for the most part.
> 
> ...


 
I think he basically does one hard, heavy set for low reps on most of his exercises.  I am not really pyramiding up the weights, the first two sets are basically warm ups, I know how some people will say, well how can BW+90 on dips for 8 reps be a warmup, but well, it's all relative.  The point is to just really kick ass on the real work set.  For me, if I hit 5 reps, I will increase the weight.  Yes, it is linear, yes it won't work forever, but I am just really sick and tired of doing all of these advanced techniques when I am just some schmuck who works out in his basement...point being, I think I really overanalyze everything I do, and it's time to just go back to basics and just try to push heavy weight.

I would do more DB work, but with the homemade adjustable dumbbells, it just sucks to keep changing them and they are just so awkward to lift.  For me to make a 120lb db, I need to put 4 25 pound plates and 2 10s on a 16 inch dumbbell handle.  If I had the gym dumbbells, it would be a lot easier.

And you put 120s over your head??  Are you sure?  Not to doubt you, but I have never seen anyone do that or even heard about anyone doing that.  That would equat to over a 250 pound barbell overhead press, and not many people do that either.  If you did do 120s, then you my friend were an absolute animal at the time


----------



## biggfly (May 18, 2008)

Damn...I was thinking the same thing on the 120's for shoulder over the head press. I do 80's @ 4x8 and I am fried after. My shoulders hate me when I finish that up. Akira I don't think you lost as much strength as you might think. Currently I do both DB presses and barbell(incline and decline). I do my DB presses on my vertical pull day, partly because I can't squeeze it in on my horiz push day(I am tapped after incline/flat barbell bench, weighted dips, pendlays etc. So it is antagonistic with my pull day, so I squeeze it in contrast to pullups and such just to get it in for the week. On barbell bench I do 225 warmup for 15 reps...275 for 6 reps...then do 4x3 @ 315. Then incline after that(225 for 12...then 255 for 6...285 for 3x3). When I do DB presses later in the week on pull day, I do 125 DB's for 4x8 and they put the smack on me. I am cooked when I finish those. SO I bet your bench strength is still there...unless I am whacked or a pussy(entirely possible!).


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2008)

I did these around the time I herniated my disk...damn let me see if I can find it.  

It might not had been 120, but it was up there.  I remember talking about it on IM cuz I started to do them standing and I was struggling with 45lb DBs and I was saying something like:  "I cant believe 45lbs is making me struggle, when I can do well more than double this when seated."


----------



## biggfly (May 18, 2008)

120's, even 100's, would tax the shit out of me. Prob only get 1-2 sets of 6 w/100's. For me, anything over 90's I think would make me arch, and scrap form and prob failure before I really got benefit from it. Weird, cuz on standing OH barbell military, I think I am better, doing 165 for 4x8, with form only lacking on last set reps 4-8.


----------



## biggfly (May 18, 2008)

I think we jacked Stew's thread...sorry bro!!  But we are all in the same boat and similar in goals and strength.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2008)

eh, I will allow the jacking on a case by case basis, this one will be allowed 

you are putting up some pretty stout numbers biggfly, good stuff 

I had been neglecting doing a standing overhead press because of space issues in my basement, but I just said screw it and brought my dumbbells upstairs to my den and am just going to do them standing from now on.  I really think it's a much more stable exercise when you're standing, sure it's a bit harder, and tossing up 90+ pound dbs into position can be a bitch, but I do think it's worth it.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2008)

Yeah.  And now if you fuck up tossing those 90s up, the nearby dinner table my break its fall.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2008)

90 pound dumbbell and filet mignon


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah. And now if you fuck up tossing those 90s up, the nearby dinner table my break its fall.


 
yeah, more like the couch and the big screen TV


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 90 pound dumbbell and filet mignon


 
mmmm filet mignon........


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2008)

*May 19
Lower
Rest intervals are recovery

Squats 
135 x 12
225 x 8
315 x 5

SLDL
135 x 12
225 x 8
315 x 7

Lever Squats (Free weight squat machine)
4 plates x 12
6 plates x 8
400 x 5

Glute Ham Raises
BW x 12
+25 x 8

*


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

great workout, but how do you like the glute ham raises? those are like a hyper extension right, just bring yourself up higher?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2008)

What's up with the *BIG BOLD *font?  Is it for the elderly crowd reading your journal...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> great workout, but how do you like the glute ham raises? those are like a hyper extension right, just bring yourself up higher?


 
I love them, they are perhaps the best hamstring exercise out there, if you do them correctly.

You can go down all the way like you would in a hyper, but I find it's better if you just go down until your upper body is parallel to the ground and then you pull yourself up with your hamstrings and other assorted back muscles.  Stopping at parallel keeps tension on the hamstrings, if you go down, sure you get some back work, but not enough to make it worth it.  for example, I can do plain old hypers with over 100 pounds of added weight for a bunch of reps.  On the glute ham raises, well, you see what I can do, so it isn't doing much as far as a hyper goes, but it does a lot for the hammies, as it is a very tough exercise to do.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's up with the *BIG BOLD *font? Is it for the elderly crowd reading your journal...


 
Well, I know how everyone here probably sits in front of a computer for a good amount of time each day, so everyone's eyesight is probably going down the shitter in a hurry, so I figured I would help everyone out a bit


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

what a great guy, always thinking of others.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> what a great guy, always thinking of others.


 

  Well, I was actually thinking of myself first when I realized that I couldn't read a fucking thing without my contacts on and a laptop on my lap, so I thought it was time to "go big and bold"


----------



## biggfly (May 19, 2008)

Looks like your lever squat weight is up...nice. I upped my weight on pendlays today...inspired by your weight on them...went to 235...3x6...fuck me did those cook me. Sweat was pouring off me after those bitches. Pretty sure my form went to hell on the last few of each set, but it felt freaking awesome when done. I used to do 2 rows before touching the bar down to the ground, on this weight it was touchy after each!!!I will stick with this until all reps are performed with proper form and ROM. Thanks for the subtle push in weight(without even knowing you did!)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> mmmm filet mignon........



Make mine rare please.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2008)

*May 21
Push Stuff
Rest intervals for last heavy set only

Bench Press (RI=recovery)
135 x 12
225 x 8
315 x 4
**That sucks, same reps as last time, if I can't improve next time, it's time for a replacement exercise 
* 
Standing DB Press (RI=recovery)
30s x 12
50s x 8
90s x 4

Dips (RI= 3 min)
+45 x 12
+90 x 8
+140 x 5
**
Close Grip Floor Press (RI= 3 min)
135 x 12
280 x 5

*Shitty workout today.  Just had nothing in me for some reason.  Was sluggish and lazy today.  Maybe I need to add in an extra rest day if I am going to continue lifting heavy like this?  I am gonna stick with my schedule through my next pull and leg workouts and see if things improve, I could just be overtrained on my pushing muscles, that is possible correct?

Good news is that if this is a sluggish shitty workout for me, imagine what a good one would be like


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2008)

Same thing happened to me today.

Maybe we should sleep in and work out at night?  This is week two of getting up at 5:30 and I'm beginning to find it hard to function on some days no less max out with respectable weight.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Same thing happened to me today.
> 
> Maybe we should sleep in and work out at night? This is week two of getting up at 5:30 and I'm beginning to find it hard to function on some days no less max out with respectable weight.


 
It's funny, when I used to work, I would get home anywhere between 4 and 6 in the evening and then immediately work out, have dinner, relax and then go to bed.  but lately, well since I have been home with my son, I have to take advantage of his nap time to work out, so now it's been in the mornings, around 10AM or so.  Now, I used to never be able to work out in the morning whatsoever, probably psychological, but it just never worked.  I've gotten used to it more, but I still work out better in the afternoon, for example, last Friday I got to work out in the afternoon and had a great workout....music blasting, not worrying about my son waking up early, etc.

also, I was used to having all that food in me from all my meals prior to my workout, now, I get up around 7AM, eat breakfast at 8AM and then work out at around 10AM, so that could be something too.  Oh well, we just make the best of our situations right?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2008)

May 22
*Pull Stuff

Pendlay Rows 
185 x 12
225 x 8
275 x 5
** 
Chinups 
+10 x 12
+30 x 8
+75 x 3
**Too big of a jump with the extra work from the first 2 sets.  Will drop this next time to 60
* 
Upright Rows 
100 x 12
120 x 8
140 x 5
**
Hammer Curls
33s x 12
43s x 8
61s x 5
**Finally figured out the true weight of my dumbbell handles.  One set are 3 lbs and the bigger ones are 6 lbs.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 24, 2008)

May 24

*Lower

Squats 
225 x 12
275 x 8
320 x 4
**Awesome squatting session, didn't want to ruin it by going for a 5th rep at 320 and failing, so I'm fine with trying for 5 next time.  It was just one of those days, I probably had 225 x 20 in me today had I wanted to go for it.
* 
SLDL
225 x 12
275 x 8
320 x 5

*I had a great workout with these two exercises, I didn't feel the need to do anything else at this point.  I am just super happy with these numbers today, by far my best leg session in a while


----------



## AKIRA (May 24, 2008)

I love how your font size is the same as...shit, was it KelJu's profile you got this idea from?  In any case, wonderful lifts!  Its nice to see squats and deads around the same caliber.  

I used to do squats + deads on the same day and I hardly had the need to do much else after them.  Perhaps 1 iso or 1 more compound then calves.

Damn..  I already miss it.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 24, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I love how your font size is the same as...shit, was it KelJu's profile you got this idea from? In any case, wonderful lifts! Its nice to see squats and deads around the same caliber.
> 
> I used to do squats + deads on the same day and I hardly had the need to do much else after them. Perhaps 1 iso or 1 more compound then calves.
> 
> Damn.. I already miss it.


 
Well if I was going to rip off the man's workout, I might as well rip off his journal layouts as well 

It really was a fantastic workout today, I don't know why I am so excited about it, it just really was a great leg day, and I never have great leg days.  

I really do feel for you, this thing better heal up quickly, I don't know what I would do if I ever got the kind of injury that prevented me from lifting, I might seriously suffer some depression or something.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2008)

May 25

*PUSH*
*Weighted Dips (RI=3 min)
+90 x 12
+115 x 8
+145 x 5*
*
Standing DB Press (RI=2 min)
50s x 12
70s x 8
90s x 5
**Not a very graceful set of 5 on the 90s, so I will stick with 90 for another workout instead of going up.

 *Floor Press (RI= 2 min)
205 x 12
245 x 8
285 x 5

*Going to go with shorter volume workouts and more frequency for a bit to see how that works out.  2 days on, 1 day off with the 3 days I have, so that it works out to 3 or 4 days rest between workouts depending on where they fall in the week.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2008)

video of the dips from today






YouTube Video


----------



## thewicked (May 27, 2008)

awesome workouts and awesome numbers man! 


i noticed you said you wanted to change things up if for some reason you couldn't keep progressing in the bench. 

if you get frustrated, do like i did and rotate your chest exercises out which you do it seems. Switch to inclines, close grip inclines, close grip benches, FLOOR presses like you're already doing, hell anything but the bench press that HELPS the bench press and come back to it in about two weeks to see if it made any changes which it should.

also, getting stronger, even if it's just doubles or triples in accessory movements like your shoulder work (presses, raises, etc.) along with your tricpes and back will help you too!

if you want a quick fix.. try benching with wrist wraps and wearing a belt when you bench! might make it good for 1-2 more reps if you don't do this already.. both of this add stability. The wrist wraps in the wrist and the belt in your core! Anytime you're more stable..the easier it is for you to handle the weight. The easier it is to handle the more you can put up, etc. You know where this is going. 

GET'ER DONE MAN! HAHA your numbers are sick shit! Strong dude for sure.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 27, 2008)

*May 27

Pull

Pendlay Rows 
190 x 12
230 x 8
280 x 4
** 
Chinups 
+15 x 12
+35 x 8
+75 x 4** 

Upright Rows 
105 x 12
125 x 8
145 x 5
**
Hammer Curls
40s x 12
50s x 8
66s x 3
*


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2008)

Awesome w/o's BRother 20 and Great video!!! Your doin Great my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 28, 2008)

May 28

*Lower

Squats 
280 x 8
325 x 4** 

SLDL
280 x 8
325 x 4

*Decided today to eliminate the 12 rep set on all exercises from now on, wasn't getting much out of it except tiring myself for the heavier sets later on.  Also shooting for two different rep goals, the first set will be a goal of 8 reps and the second will be a goal of 4 reps.  If I reach one rep goal but not the other, the weight on the successful one will still go up.  Also, less sets, less recovery time needed.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 28, 2008)

Yea your really strong too! 
 Have you ever hit your head on the ceiling? I see your head's very close in your dip video. Excellent form though.
 Do you ever do cardio?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 28, 2008)

chiquita6683 said:


> Yea your really strong too!
> Have you ever hit your head on the ceiling? I see your head's very close in your dip video. Excellent form though.
> Do you ever do cardio?


 
Actually, my head usually hits the ceiling tiles and pops them up and down on each rep   One of the negatives of working out at home I guess...

My cardio consists of chasing my 19 month old around the house all day!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2008)

Your son is Awesome my Friend, cute pic!!! Isn't life worth it when they are around?!?


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> video of the dips from today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



145lbs?  Did you have a 10lber hangin off there too?  

I  pretty hard when I saw the set up of your head and the ceiling.  Thats some pretty deep depth.  I dont think Ive ever gone that low AND I lean over more.  I Think the most I did was 135lbs for 3 or so..


----------



## Stewart14 (May 29, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> 145lbs? Did you have a 10lber hangin off there too?
> 
> I  pretty hard when I saw the set up of your head and the ceiling. Thats some pretty deep depth. I dont think Ive ever gone that low AND I lean over more. I Think the most I did was 135lbs for 3 or so..


 
I was waiting for someone to say that about the extra 10 lbs.  Of course it was you!   Yeah, I had a 10 on the other side away from the camera.  I will remember to put the smaller plates in view of the camera next time 

The setup sucks, but it is what it is.  I think during every rep I think about hitting my head on the ceiling, and it's just another thing to worry about, never mind ripping my arms out of their sockets when I go down into the dip.  I just go as low as I still feel somewhat comfortable--no problems yet, and honestly, I think as long as you do movements for all the planes of your shoulder capsule, in the end you should be ok, as long as you don't do anything stupid.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 30, 2008)

May 30

*PUSH

* *Weighted Dips
+120 x 8
+155 x 4
**HELL YEAH!!  *
Standing DB Press
75s x 8
95s x 2
**Think I am going to keep this exercise in the 8 rep range for just one set from now on.  Wasn't feeling the setup for the 95s, it took too much energy to just get set up, then the pressing wasn't too comfortable either.*

Floor Press
250 x 8
295 x 4*


----------



## Stewart14 (May 30, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Your son is Awesome my Friend, cute pic!!! Isn't life worth it when they are around?!?


 
thanks Archie!!  it's even cuter when it's in person  I gotta admit, I was never one to like kids, but since I've had my son, man, they sure do change everything in a hurry, he might be the only thing in this world that can make a big guy like me break down and cry just watching him smile (of course when he's not being a big pain in the ass that is )


----------



## Stewart14 (May 31, 2008)

May 31

*Pull

Pendlay Rows (Overhand Grip)
205 x 8
245 x 4
**Due to an old injury in my left forearm, I always did these rows or any other types of row with an underhand grip, but I feel like I am now starting to stress my bicep tendon connecting my biceps to my elbow and forearm, so I am going to try to do these with the overhand grip from now on.  Obviously, weights are lower because of this.
* 
Weighted Chinups 
BW+40 x 8
BW+80 x 4** 

Hang Clean High Pulls 
135 x 8
185 x 4
**
Hammer Curls
56s x 8
66s x 4*


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2008)

June 2

*Lower

Squats 
285 x 8
330 x 4 **I have a bit of concern that I might have a hernia in my lower right abdomen.  On every rep of the 8 rep set, I felt a very strange sensation coming from this one area under my belt, almost felt like something was pushing out, which is why I thought hernia.  I loosened my belt one notch for the 330 set, and didn't feel the sensation anymore.  I have no noticeable bulge, some slight discomfort, however the discomfort IS NOT IN THE SAME AREA as where I felt this sensation.  The discomfort is higher, just under my right rib cage.  Obviously, no one here knows what's wrong, so a trip to the doc is probably in my future  
*
SLDL
285 x 8
330 x 4*


----------



## DLDave (Jun 2, 2008)

Ouch!  My shoulders hurt just watching those dip clips.  Strong work!  And looks like you've got a nice setup at your place, although my head would be going through your ceiling tiles with those dips.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Ouch! My shoulders hurt just watching those dip clips. Strong work! And looks like you've got a nice setup at your place, although my head would be going through your ceiling tiles with those dips.


 
Believe it or not, my shoulders feel better doing heavy dips then when I do heavy benching, so who knows, I'm just going to ride this out until the wave crashes, hopefully I get to BW+180 for 4 reps before that happens.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 2, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Believe it or not, my shoulders feel better doing heavy dips then when I do heavy benching, so who knows, I'm just going to ride this out until the wave crashes, hopefully I get to BW+180 for 4 reps before that happens.



Let me know when you're up to 5 plates.  I'll sit on your shoulders instead of having all that weight on the belt.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Let me know when you're up to 5 plates. I'll sit on your shoulders instead of having all that weight on the belt.


 
Once we got past the gay factor, I think you're on to something.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2008)

Triple Threat and Stewart sitting in a tree...

So short, so sweet.  God I'm jealous of your workouts and your ability (or my lack of ability) to just do the meat/potatoes and get the hell out of the gym.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Triple Threat and Stewart sitting in a tree...
> 
> So short, so sweet. God I'm jealous of your workouts and your ability (or my lack of ability) to just do the meat/potatoes and get the hell out of the gym.


 
I'm pretty sure it's your lack of ability, it's nothing magical.  Just do it, sheesh.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2008)

June 3

*PUSH

* *Weighted Dips
BW+125 x 8
BW+160 x 4
**For reference, 160 is 3 45s and a 25, so 180 is right around the corner

* Standing DB Press
80s x 8
**
Floor Press
255 x 8
300 x 4*


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Once we got past the gay factor, I think you're on to something.



I said on your shoulders, not on your face.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Triple Threat and Stewart sitting in a tree...
> 
> So short, so sweet.  God I'm jealous



Jealous of what? Being short or sweet?  BTW, I'm neither.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I said on your shoulders, not on your face.


 


OK fine, but it's still a bit gay.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Jealous of what? Being short or sweet? BTW, I'm neither.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2008)

Good GOD Brother 20, Great w/o's my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2008)

That will be nice to hit +180 on the dips


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2008)

June 5

*Pull

Pendlay Rows (Overhand Grip)
210 x 8
250 x 4** 

Weighted Chinups 
BW+45 x 8
BW+85 x 4**

Hang Clean High Pulls 
155 x 8
190 x 4
**These have to be the single most tiring exercise in my entire routine, for an out of shape bastard like me, of course 
*
Hammer Curls
61s x 8
71s x a sloppy 2
*For how amazing the set of 8 felt, the 71s proved to be too much for me right now.  I couldn't get the reps started without using slight momentum, so I figured it was a waste at this point.  We'll try again next time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2008)

> for an out of shape bastard like me


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


>


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2008)

June 6

*Lower

Squats 
295 x 8
335 x 3*
*
SLDL
295 x 8
335 x 4*


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2008)

June 8*
PUSH

*Bench Press
275 x 8
315 x 3

Standing DB Press
85s x 6

Close Grip Floor Press
255 x 8
300 x 4

*My shoulders and elbows were bothering me during warmups for dips, so I switched to bench press which surprisingly hurts my elbows a lot less than dips for some reason.  Amazing what some time off will do to your numbers on an exercise.  Guess the carryover from dips to bench press isn't so great .  The 275 set felt great, but the 315 was surprisingly tough.

*The Overheads were very tough as well, 5 pound jumps per arm are tough, so I'll just stay here till I hit 8 reps.

*Switched to close grip floor press so the movement wouldn't be too similar to the bench press.  Kept the same numbers as last time with my regular bench grip and got the reps pretty good.  300 was tough, but got it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Amazing what some time off will do to your numbers on an exercise.  Guess the carryover from dips to bench press isn't so great .  The 275 set felt great, but the 315 was surprisingly tough.



Some people say that the rest helps them.  I'm not one of those people.

I haven't found any carryover either.  Maybe floor press would be a better alternative?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Some people say that the rest helps them. I'm not one of those people.
> 
> I haven't found any carryover either. Maybe floor press would be a better alternative?


 
I wasn't exactly using the dips as a movement to help my bench press, I am not in a westside mode right now, but considering they call dips such a great pressing movement, I would expect some sort of carryover considering the numbers I got up to on them, but really, there isn't much for me anyway.

I agree with the rest thing.  I do better when I am going full throttle all the time, it's very strange.  for instance, if I came back tomorrow and benched again, I guarantee you that I beat 315x3 easily, and how many people tell you doing the same exercise on back to back days is a no-no?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 9, 2008)

June 9*
PULL

*Chest Supported Rows
140 x 8
160 x 4 - easy
 
Weighted Chinups
BW+50 x 8
BW+90 x 4

Hang Clean High Pulls
160 x 8
195 x 4

Hammer Curls
63.5s x 7
71s x 3

*The Pendlays were just really sucking, so it was time to change it up.  In fact, my rowing strength really just sucks. 

*The 8 rep set of chins were much better than the 4 rep set.  

*Fucking winded on the high pulls again.  You would think I would learn my lesson and start doing some form of cardio, but nope, us out of shape bastards don't do that kind of stuff.

*Curls were stronger on the 71s set, these were 3 good reps, as opposed to last time, but still, curling 71 pounds is pretty damn hard.

*It seems as though my 8 rep strength has gotten much better on everything, while my 4 rep strength is starting to show signs of suffering.  Probably a consequence of not maxing out in a long time on anything.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2008)

See.  I like reading the aftermath thoughts.  Rows suck for me too.

I honestly think its cuz I change things way too much.  Adaptation doesnt occur as instant as I believe, so I am trying to stick through some exercises regardless of set backs.  Set backs will occur, whether I am feeling good or not.

Pulls always have an odd feel about them.  Even when theres support, I dont feel as confident in form as I do with pushes.  However...  When Pull exercises are completed with perfection, I have a more satisfying feeling as a whole.  Same thing happens with leg days...

I wouldnt worry about maxing out or having a good 4 rep max scheme.  I find that if I can move some heavy shit for a shit load of reps, then Id look and feel strong as shit.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2008)

Have you stopped doing DLs or just taking a break from them?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 9, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Have you stopped doing DLs or just taking a break from them?


 
I'm just using the stiff leg deadlift for now.  I feel like I am really perfecting my form on them, and they actually feel like they are supposed to feel when I do them, I can feel my hamstrings pulling the weight up as opposed to mostly my back.  

Knock on wood, I have had 0 back pain since I have been on this scheme, and hopefully it keeps up.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 9, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I wouldnt worry about maxing out or having a good 4 rep max scheme. I find that if I can move some heavy shit for a shit load of reps, then Id look and feel strong as shit.


 
I have contemplated doing something similar to your thought in the past, where I would pick a set heavy weight, and just use it every workout with the goal of adding more reps each time.  Something like 315 for bench press, 315 for squats and stiff leg deads, 75 for overhead DB press, etc, etc, obviously, I really wouldn't want to go past 20 reps in a set, but everytime I think about doing that, I just wuss out and keep my current plan.

But really, what's going to be more beneficial to my strength AND size in the long run: doing one set of squats for 315x20 or doing what I have been doing and getting 2 sets, something like 330x8 and then 365x4???

If someone can answer that question for me, then I would have my new plan in place


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2008)

I guess it comes down to whats important NOW and whats important LATER.

For instance, I benched 360 a while ago.  I know I cant do it now, but cuz I _did _do it, I feel like I _should _be able to do it again and more.  Thats where your focus on the current goal should re-surface.

Kind of like Duncans thought in Training lately.  Ya know, about doing the unfamiliar?  Had you decided to ditch squats and started doing Zerchers or Bulgarians...even when you started to get good at them, you will NOT do the same weight as with a regular ATG back squat.  Ill tell you one thing, this is about the time that I say fuck the "unfamiliar" and go *right back where I been*.

I honestly cant see changing shit up until new results dont show up for 2-3 weeks for any given repeated exercise.  However, for the sake of avoiding BOREDOM and not overtraining, thats when I, personally, chose a different exercise, despite my progress.

This is the thought I want to avoid.

Missing those heavy numbers from squating makes me forget my goal.  So I give up my current plan and go back to make sure I can still do what I did.  IF I achieve that, then I look in the mirror and think "oh god dammit, I dont look cut!  AND ITS SUMMER!"  And BAM!  A shitty realization has been made.


----------



## Double D (Jun 9, 2008)

Wheres this bench out right now young man?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 10, 2008)

June 10
*
LOWER
*Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
300 x 8

 
SLDL
135 x 8
225 x 5
300 x 8 

*300x8 on squats is by far a personal best.  I am not listing PRs right now because I am basically rep PR'ing every exercise right now in the 8 rep range, and really, unless it's something like 405x20 in the squats, who really cares right?  Still, I am super happy with my recent squat progress, it has been nothing short of phenomenal, and this is coming from someone who had pretty shitty squat mechanics and hated doing them.

*I am constantly evolving my workouts, and right now, my mindset is that of wanting to work out everyday, but obviously, I can't/don't want to do marathon workouts, so I am cutting back down to one set of 8 reps for now, and eliminating the 4 rep set, but further increasing my frequency, to basically rest days when I need them as opposed to set days.  So theoretically, if I can keep overtraining in check and still make gains, I could be working out daily for an indefinite time.  We'll see.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> Wheres this bench out right now young man?


 
its kind of in a holding pattern right now, I am focusing on more reps now than maxes, so who knows, probably not at 365 again though.  I hit the 365 earlier this year I think, but could never get past it.


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2008)

We had a trainer here, who was a powerlifter. He worked with trying to put up more reps each and every time. Worked out real good for him since he put up 600 suited.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> 300x8 on squats is by far a personal best.  I am not listing PRs right now because I am basically rep PR'ing every exercise right now in the 8 rep range, and really, unless it's something like 405x20 in the squats, who really cares right?



I disagree with this.  A PR, be it a 1RM or 20RM or something in-between, represents an achievement that had not previously been accomplished.  It's pushing past a point to do something more/better.  And isn't that part of the reason why we do these workouts?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I disagree with this. A PR, be it a 1RM or 20RM or something in-between, represents an achievement that had not previously been accomplished. It's pushing past a point to do something more/better. And isn't that part of the reason why we do these workouts?


 
you are right, and in my mind I am happy with what I did, but basically everything I do at 8 reps is a PR at these weights, because I am Mr. Low Rep Guy.  I will probably only make a big deal about "milestone" lifts, such as 315x8 in bench and squats, BW+90x8 in chinups, stuff like that.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree with TT and see where Stewart is coming from.  I hardly ever say "PR" in my journal even though they happen often.  Maxing out will have PRs, but lifint a heavy weight for more times than usual?  I just wont remember what I did with the same weight at a previous time, so I just bask in the accomplishment for a moment, then move on.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2008)

June 11
*PUSH

*Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
280 x 8

Overhead DB Press
86s x 8

Close Grip Floor Press
265 x 8

*Overall strength was very high today.  Only doing one set per kept me really fresh for the floor presses, I felt like I could have done at least 10-15 pounds more for the same 8 reps today.  Overheads flew up till rep 6, then the last 2 were a grind.  Luckily I found my 1 1/4 pound plates so that next time I can go up to 88.5s as opposed to 91s

*I still don't really like doing 8 rep sets, I prefer the lower reps, but the 8 rep range is a nice mix because you are still using a pretty challenging weight, but you can completely control the weight because it isn't as heavy as you would use on a 3 or 4 rep set.  I also don't have to really use my self spotter stands and worry about killing myself either, which is nice.

*Have worked out 4 days in a row now.  Did my last push session on Sunday, so I improved in weight or reps on all my exercises on 2 days rest for these muscles.  I am out to prove my theory that if you really limit your volume per day, you can work out quite often.  And this is on a pseudo summer cut as I am watching more closely what I am eating, plus I am only consuming a protein/carb shake during my workout, as opposed to both during and after.  I think I can see some more definition popping out, especially in my arms and shoulders.  I weighed in at 217 this morning.  It's time to stop worrying about the scale and just worry about my strength.  If I could get down to 200 and lift the same weight as I can at 220, I will be very pleased, that extra 20 pounds is obviously just extra baggage.


----------



## Double D (Jun 11, 2008)

Your DB OH Presses are pretty damn strong, I think you may have me there! Nice work.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2008)

Double D said:


> Your DB OH Presses are pretty damn strong, I think you may have me there! Nice work.


 
thanks DD, I should note they were done standing as well


----------



## Double D (Jun 11, 2008)

Hell ya, standing are much harder!!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2008)

June 12*
PULL

*Chest Supported Rows
145 x 8
 
Weighted Chinups
BW+55 x 8

Hang Clean High Pulls
165 x 8

Hammer Curls
63.5s x 8

*Rows were too easy, but like I've said, I am "starting over" on rows in order to get real good form down.

*Chinups were awesome, perfect reps.

*The high pulls sucked, might switch back to regular old upright rows now that I am not doing the heavy 4 rep set.

*Curls were a grind and a half.  A little cheating getting the curl up, but I used a slow, controlled negative to lower the weight, so I had complete control of the weight.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2008)

Um its freaking 65lbs! It ought to be one hell of a grind getting those big ass weights up! Nice work Stew.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2008)

Double D said:


> Um its freaking 65lbs! It ought to be one hell of a grind getting those big ass weights up! Nice work Stew.


 
Ha, "big ass weights" really portray what I am using since I work out at home, those 25 pound plates on a DB handle are just immense!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2008)

Haha, ya I used to have to deal with that. I hate those oly db handles, but they are a hall of alot cheaper than buying an entire set!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2008)

June 13
*
LOWER
*Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
305 x 8

 
SLDL
225 x 5
305 x 8

*Nothing really to report, hit my target reps and increased weight, so


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2008)

June 14

*PUSH

*Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
285 x 7

Standing Overhead DB Press
88.5s x 6

Close Grip Floor Press
275 x 7

*Did OK today, I am making a note that I was "coerced" into drinking with some of my new neighbors last night, so I was up a lot later than I usually am, and semi-drunk, so hopefully these numbers are a reflection of that and I do better next time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey S20,

Workouts are looking like a HIT scheme    Hopefully you keep increasing your PRs.   I did something like this last year.  I gained strength for 6 weeks until I plataued.  

How's Ryan?

Keep it up


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 15, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey S20,
> 
> Workouts are looking like a HIT scheme    Hopefully you keep increasing your PRs.   I did something like this last year.  I gained strength for 6 weeks until I plataued.
> 
> ...



Not really HIT, I tend to take a lot of rest between sets, but like it in the sense of 1 set.  When the plateau happens, there are lots of things I can do, like change the rep range down to 6 reps or up to 10 reps, or drop the weight down and add a second set and work back up, but hopefully that won't happen for a while


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 15, 2008)

June 15--HAPPY FATHER'S DAY to the Dads out there!!

* PULL

*Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
90 x 8
150 x 8
 
Weighted Chinups
BW+60 x 8

Upright Rows
140 x 8

Alternating DB Curls
66s x 8

*Rows were great again, weight still kind of easy, but that's ok

*Chins were tough at the end, but grinded through

*Must remember to do a light warmup on the upright rows next time, my left shoulder did not like going right to the heavy weight.

*Curls left me winded, but I managed to complete the set.  Switched to these from hammer curls because of a pain in my left forearm that hammers aggravate.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 16, 2008)

June 16
*
LOWER
*Squats
135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 6

SLDL
225 x 5
315 x 8

*Went up 10 pounds from last time because I couldn't find my 2.5 pound plates today to make 310, so I just threw 6 45s on the bar and just prayed it wouldn't be too bad.  Squats were tough, rep 6 was a good morning , but in fairness it was a 10 pound jump from 3 days ago.  Stiff legs made up for it though, they were awesome.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 17, 2008)

June 17

*PUSH

*Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
295 x 7

Standing Overhead DB Press
88.5s x 6

Close Grip Floor Press
285 x 7

Side Laterals
30s x 8

*Bench press was more like it today, 7 strong reps on a 10 pound jump, I am happy with that.

*Overhead DBs have run their course I think, they are just getting too tough and besides, I already have an imbalance in my front delts, these are probably just adding to it.  Might be time to drop them out.

*Floor presses were good, died out on rep 7 again, oh well.  Another 10 pound jump.

*Side laterals will probably replace overheads from now on to work up my side delts a bit.  30s were way to easy, but I will make 2 1/2 pound jumps with my microplates to go up smoothly.


----------



## Double D (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice push numbers like always.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 18, 2008)

June 18

* PULL

*Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
90 x 8
160 x 6
 
Weighted Neutral Grip Pullups
BW+50 x 8

Upright Rows
145 x 8

Alternating DB Curls
68.5s x 6

*Made too big of a jump on the rows, damn rows, I just suck at them...pure HATE

*Tried a neutral grip on the pullups today.  Used the monkey bars on my son's playset, nothing like improvising!  They were as I had expected, harder than chinups, but easier than regular pullups, somewhere right in the middle.  The weight I picked was just right.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 18, 2008)

June 18

Extra Workout

*Chest Supported Rows (underhand grip)*
160 x 8

*OK, my performance on the rows earlier was bothering me, so I went back and tried the same weight with an underhand grip and the weight literally flew up.  So from now on, I will be using underhand grip for all my rows, it just feels more natural to me, and I just have a stronger range of motion doing them that way.  Overhand also bothers my left elbow tendon whereas underhand does not.

Besides, you bench press with an overhand grip which is the strongest grip for your triceps, why wouldn't you also do your rows with the strongest grip for your biceps, which is underhand?


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2008)

Flip flop grips, by using different grips it emphasizes different parts of the back. Pretty good rows though.


----------



## DLDave (Jun 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> *
> Besides, you bench press with an overhand grip which is the strongest grip for your triceps, why wouldn't you also do your rows with the strongest grip for your biceps, which is underhand?*


*

Well that depends what your primary purpose is for the rows.  If it's more of a bodybuilding style routine, use whatever allows you to pull more weight to get a bigger back.  I'd still alternate grips with this route though to keep it varied.  If you're doing these rows as an assistance exercise for bench press, like I do, you want to maintain the same grip you have on the bench so that you're hitting the back in the best fashion for the bench press, as the bar movement on chest-assisted row is similar to bench.  Also, just because a movement is currently easier with a certain grip doesn't mean it's necessarily correct, you may just have a weakness that you need to work on, and once overcome your progress may be even more dramatic.*


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 18, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Well that depends what your primary purpose is for the rows. If it's more of a bodybuilding style routine, use whatever allows you to pull more weight to get a bigger back. I'd still alternate grips with this route though to keep it varied. If you're doing these rows as an assistance exercise for bench press, like I do, you want to maintain the same grip you have on the bench so that you're hitting the back in the best fashion for the bench press, as the bar movement on chest-assisted row is similar to bench. Also, just because a movement is currently easier with a certain grip doesn't mean it's necessarily correct, you may just have a weakness that you need to work on, and once overcome your progress may be even more dramatic.


 
I know what you're saying, right now there is no purpose to doing them other than increasing my numbers and getting stronger, so in that regard, I guess it doesn't matter how I do them.

When I say it's "easier" I don't necessarily mean it's easier.  Doing a lever machine squat or a smith machine squat over a regular squat is easier, but I think the different grips might just be an anatomical preference, which makes it seem "easier" when in fact it might just be more efficient for your particular body type, know what I mean?

I honestly have a hard time bringing the bar to my chest with a pronated grip on rows for some reason, it's as though my arms and elbows won't allow me to bend enough to get the weight up there, whereas when I use a supinated grip, I have no problems doing it at all, so I don't think it's a question of being physically easier, it might just be what I said.


----------



## DLDave (Jun 18, 2008)

I follow you.  If you're just doing it to get stronger in general, keep doing what you're doing, whatever way allows you to move the biggest weight.  Just be careful that you're not putting unnecessary stress on the bicep.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh I hear you, I just don't think I will ever get to the point where there will be an issue.  I think everyone thinks of dorian yates when he blew his bicep apart doing his yates rows, but don't forget the man was rowing well over 400 pounds, so if I ever make it up that high, I will take your advice 

I should be warning you about watching your biceps with all that fricken weight you are deadlifting


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 19, 2008)

June 19
*
LOWER

*Squats
135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 4

SLDL
225 x 5
320 x 8

*OK, the squats were an absolute disaster, I think my schedule might have caught up to me, at least on these.  Time to insert rest days again like a normal person does.  I will go back to push, pull, off, lower, off and see if I can improve on this next leg day.

*Stiff legs were awesome, so I have no idea what happened with the squats, it just wasn't happening today.  Eh, this made up for it kind of.  Still going to add the rest days back in.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2008)

June 20

*PUSH

*All RIs=90 sec

*Bench Press*
Warmups
282.5 x 3
282.5 x 3
282.5 x 3
282.5 x 3
282.5 x 3
282.5 x 3
282.5 x 3
282.5 x 3

*Standing DB Press
*76 x 5
76 x 5
76 x 5
76 x 5
76 x 5

*Close Grip Floor Press
*240 x 8
240 x 8
240 x 8

*Yep, went with a volume based workout today, and man I was sweating my ass off!  A lot different than 3 sets and done, that's for sure, but it was definitely  satisfying.

*Tried the free sample of ON Vassive that came in my whey protein, I don't know if it was placebo or not, but I was definitely charged up for this workout, don't know about a pump because by nature this was a pump inducing workout, so I was pumped up anyway, didn't notice anything out of the ordinary, so who knows if it works or not


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 21, 2008)

June 21

*PULL

*All RIs=90 sec

*Chest Supported Rows*
Warmups
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3

*Neutral Grip Pullups
*BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5

*Upright Rows
*135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

*Alternating DB Curls
*56s x 8
56s x 8


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2008)

..theres something familiar about this rep scheme.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 21, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> ..theres something familiar about this rep scheme.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 23, 2008)

June 23

*LOWER

*All RIs=90 sec

*Squats*
Warmups
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3

*Stiff Leg Deadlift
*300 x 5
300 x 5
300 x 5
300 x 5
300 x 5

*I forgot how grueling these rep ranges are for lower body work, man I was completely exhausted after this and on the verge of puking during the stiff legs.  Ugh.  Satisfying, but still ugh.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 23, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> ..theres something familiar about this rep scheme.



Do you mean the 5x5 part?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2008)

Any cardio going on in here ????


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 23, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Any cardio going on in here ????


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 25, 2008)

June 25
*
PUSH

*All RIs=90 sec

*Bench Press*
Warmups
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4 
285 x 4
285 x 4

*Standing DB Press
*76 x 6
76 x 6
76 x 6
76 x 6
76 x 5

*Close Grip Floor Press
*240 x 9
240 x 9


*Same weights from last session, just increased the rep goals for each set by one rep.  I think I have a plan, but that is subject to change very quickly.  I want to get up to 8x5 for the first exercise, 5x7 for the second, and then 3x10 for the third, then up the weights and go back to 8x3, 5x5 and 3x8.  It's not as glamorous as upping the weights every time, but I think it will help me get a little longer progression (if I choose to stick with it)

*Brutal workout, low rest intervals (for me anyway) + more reps = demanding workout, my heart rate was sky high the entire workout, I thought my heart was going to explode


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 26, 2008)

June 26

*PULL

*All RIs=90 sec

*Chest Supported Rows*
Warmups
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4

*Neutral Grip Pullups
*BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 6

*Upright Rows
*135 x 6
135 x 6
135 x 6

*Close Grip Chinups
*BW+25 x 9
BW+25 x 9


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 26, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Do you mean the 5x5 part?



8x3

I was recommended that rep scheme a year or so ago from CowPimp.  8x3 w/30 sec rests are good to blend strength with cardiorespiratory work.  

I have been doing it, but with 60 sec RI.  And believe me, I still get winded.  I cant imagine going any heavier with 30 sec RIs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2008)

8 x 3 with 30 sec RIs are great


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 26, 2008)

i don't like the idea of 30 sec rest intervals using an 8x3 scheme, I think that totally defeats the purpose of doing an 8x3 to begin with.  30 seconds is like a glorified RP set, so it's like doing a set of 3 with 7 rest pauses practically, and that is way to much for that kind of set.

Plus, you wouldn't be able to use the heaviest weight possible for your 8x3 scheme, which is another way it defeats the point.  I am having my hands full with 80% of max with 90 second rest intervals, I'd imagine if I went to 30 seconds, I would have to use 65-70% of max to have a shot of completing all 8 sets.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 26, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> 8x3
> 
> I was recommended that rep scheme a year or so ago from CowPimp. *8x3 w/30 sec rests are good to blend strength with cardiorespiratory work.*
> 
> I have been doing it, but with 60 sec RI. And believe me, I still get winded. I cant imagine going any heavier with 30 sec RIs.


 
Personally, I've found the best way to blend strength and cardio work is to do big compound exercises in a higher rep range like 5-7 reps or so.  Believe me, try doing 5 sets of 6 with standing db overhead presses with even 90 seconds of rest, and tell me you aren't panting and winded when you're done.  Or better yet, 5 sets of 6 or 7 of stiff leg deads with 75 % of max with 90 second RI's.  ouch.  Laid out after that one


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> i don't like the idea of 30 sec rest intervals using an 8x3 scheme, I think that totally defeats the purpose of doing an 8x3 to begin with.  30 seconds is like a glorified RP set, so it's like doing a set of 3 with 7 rest pauses practically, and that is way to much for that kind of set.
> 
> Plus, you wouldn't be able to use the heaviest weight possible for your 8x3 scheme, which is another way it defeats the point.  I am having my hands full with 80% of max with 90 second rest intervals, I'd imagine if I went to 30 seconds, I would have to use 65-70% of max to have a shot of completing all 8 sets.



Sometimes you have jump out of your comfort zone


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 26, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sometimes you have jump out of your comfort zone



Nah, I like it there


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Nah, I like it there



  as long as you are happy


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 26, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Personally, I've found the best way to blend strength and cardio work is to do big compound exercises in a higher rep range like 5-7 reps or so.  Believe me, try doing 5 sets of 6 with standing db overhead presses with even 90 seconds of rest, and tell me you aren't panting and winded when you're done.  Or better yet, 5 sets of 6 or 7 of stiff leg deads with 75 % of max with 90 second RI's.  ouch.  Laid out after that one



Ive done that before.  I experienced real bad recovery times when doing 5x5 + compounds, so its not uncharted territory.

Now that Ive ben doing 60 sec, its really no comparison and I dont think I am going all that heavy.  

Thats an interesting point about it being close to rest pauses.  My RPs dont last 30 sec though.  But I find those long sets with RPs in them to be fun as well.  My biceps are still sore from trying to pull up my way to 30 reps!


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Personally, I've found the best way to blend strength and cardio work is to do big compound exercises in a higher rep range like 5-7 reps or so.  Believe me, try doing 5 sets of 6 with standing db overhead presses with even 90 seconds of rest, and tell me you aren't panting and winded when you're done.  Or better yet, 5 sets of 6 or 7 of stiff leg deads with 75 % of max with 90 second RI's.  ouch.  Laid out after that one



 Ya I have been there before. One of my crossfits 2 months ago was:
Push Press 135lbs -15 reps
Pullups-15 reps
Deadlift-225lbs-15 reps
Squat Thrusters-100lbs-15 reps
*3 rounds for time

Talk about horrible!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 28, 2008)

June 28

*POWER PHASE*

*Standing DB Press (RI=recovery)
*91s x 1 (5 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows (RI=recovery)
*180 x 1 (5 sets)

*Squats (RI=recovery)
*325 x 1 (5 sets)

*PUMP PHASE*

*Standing DB Press (RI=60 sec)
*76s x 3 (6 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows (RI=60 sec)
*160 x 3 (6 sets)

*Squats (RI=60 sec)
*275 x 3 (6 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2008)

Double D said:


> Ya I have been there before. One of my crossfits 2 months ago was:
> Push Press 135lbs -15 reps
> Pullups-15 reps
> Deadlift-225lbs-15 reps
> ...



That looks fun


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 29, 2008)

June 29

*POWER PHASE

Bench Press (RI=recovery)
*325 x 1 (5 sets)

*Wide Grip Pullups (RI=recovery)
*BW+50 x 1 (5 sets)

*SLDL (RI=recovery)
*335 x 1 (5 sets)

*PUMP PHASE

Bench Press (RI=60 sec)
*280 x 3 (6 sets)

*Wide Grip Pullups (RI=60 sec)
*BW+25 x 3 (6 sets)

*SLDL (RI=60 sec)
*295 x 3 (6 sets)

*Chose to go with wide grip pullups as they are my weakest pullup grip, and I really want to get stronger on this particular movement.  Neutral Grips are great, but I need to do them outside, and it's just too damn hot and too much of a pain in the ass to do, and chinups are too "easy", so I chose these, and I do hate them 

*Found this workout on the net it is inspired by Doug Hepburn, an old time strength guy.  this is how I found it, but I have no clue why I didn't split it into push and pull for these first 2 workouts, but I will be doing that from now on


----------



## Double D (Jun 30, 2008)

Strong big boy right here.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 1, 2008)

July 1

*POWER PHASE*

*Standing DB Clean and Press (RI=recovery)
*91s x 1 (6 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows (RI=recovery)
*180 x 1 (6 sets)

*Squats (RI=recovery)
*325 x 1 (6 sets)

*PUMP PHASE*

*Standing DB Clean and Press (RI=60 sec)
*76s x 4
76s x 3 (5 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows (RI=60 sec)
*160 x 4
160 x 3 (5 sets)

*Squats (RI=60 sec)
*275 x 4
275 x 3 (5 sets)

*I added "clean" to my db presses since I ought to get some credit for cleaning 91 pound dumbbells off the floor into position.  That part is actually HARDER than the pressing part.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 2, 2008)

July 2

Bench Press
325 x 1 (6 singles)

Conventional Deadlifts
405 x 1 (6 singles)

Pullups
BW+50 x 1 (6 singles)

*As my training is constantly changing (I prefer the term "evolving"), I have decided to currently shoot for a pure strength angle, hence, my training will be all singles based for now.  My goal will be to add a single every session until I hit 10 singles, then up the weight by 10 pounds and drop down to 4 singles and repeat.

*I am also trying to fine tune a schedule that makes sense.  I really have been doing extremely well with recovery lately, not a lot of stess currently in my life and I have been able to sleep relatively better, so I am getting away with 2 on 1 off for now.  The best bet would probably be to go every other day and split 2 different workouts, but we'll see if I can convince myself to do that.  I am currently just obsessed with working out, it is like sex right now, I can't go without it 

*Revised exercise rotation going forward will be floor press, chinups and deadlifts on day 1 and db clean and press, chest supported rows and squats on day 2.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 4, 2008)

July 4

*POWER PHASE*

*Standing DB Clean and Press (RI=recovery)
*91s x 1 (7 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows (RI=recovery)
*180 x 1 (7 sets)

*Squats (RI=recovery)
*325 x 1 (7 sets)

*PUMP PHASE*

*Standing DB Clean and Press (RI=60 sec)
*76s x 4 (2 sets)
76s x 3 (4 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows (RI=60 sec)
*160 x 4 (2 sets)
160 x 3 (4 sets)

*Squats (RI=60 sec)
*285 x 4 (2 sets)
285 x 3 (4 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 5, 2008)

July 5

*POWER PHASE

Floor Press (RI=recovery)
*325 x 1 (7 sets)

*Chinups (RI=recovery)
*BW+90 x 1 (7 sets)

*PUMP PHASE

Floor Press (RI=60 sec)
*285 x 4 (2 sets)
285 x 3 (4 sets)

*Chinups (RI=60 sec)
*BW+50 x 4 (2 sets)
BW+50 x 3 (4 sets)

*Took out bench press because I want to try to preserve my shoulder health for as long as possible.  Lots of overhead pressing is enough for my shoulders, so I wanted to save them from the bench press.  Also, going to bench from now on with a shoulder width grip, fuck it, I can't hurt my shoulders, and ironically, my right shoulder felt a little funky after this workout, so, I'm taking precautions.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2008)

Where did you come up with this program?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 7, 2008)

July 7

*POWER PHASE (RI=Recovery)*

*Standing DB Clean and Press
*91s x 1 (8 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows 
*180 x 1 (8 sets)

*Squats 
*325 x 1 (8 sets)

*PUMP PHASE (RI=60 sec)*

*Standing DB Clean and Press 
*76s x 4 (3 sets)
76s x 3 (2 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows
*160 x 4 (3 sets)
160 x 3 (2 sets)

*Squats
*285 x 4 (3 sets)
285 x 3 (2 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 7, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Where did you come up with this program?



It's supposedly a routine created by Doug Hepburn, who was an old school strong man type guy.  It's pretty simple and interesting.  In the power phase, you start with a weight you can lift 3 times and do 5 singles, adding 1 single set each session until you hit 8 singles, then you add weight and go back to five and work up again.  In the pump phase, you start with a weight you can lift 8 times and do 5 or 6 sets of 3.  Each session you add one rep to a set, so you do 1x4 and 4x3, etc until you work up to 5 sets of 5.  Then you add weight and start over at 5 sets of 3.  

The main part is the power phase, the pump phase is really just what it says it is, gets you a pump and you sweat your ass off, that's why the progression is so drawn out on the pump phase.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 8, 2008)

July 8*

Bench Press (RI=recovery)
*325 x 1 (8 sets)

*Chinups (RI=recovery)
*BW+90 x 1 (8 sets)

Done.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2008)

July 10

RI=2 min.

*Squats*
325 x 1 (9 sets)

*Sumo Deadlifts*
385 x 1 (9 sets)

*Well, that was hell.  If it doesn't look like much, well try it and see


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> July 10
> 
> RI=2 min.
> 
> ...



Looks like fun.     I believe you about the hell part.  Doing those two exercises in the same workout is always a killer.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Looks like fun.  I believe you about the hell part. Doing those two exercises in the same workout is always a killer.


 

Hey look who it is.  You know, I was actually just thinking, "where has TT been"? and poof, you show up .


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> July 10
> 
> RI=2 min.
> 
> ...



I want NO part of that!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> I want NO part of that!


 
oh come on now DD, that 325 squat to you must be like 225 to me!


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2008)

But still, after squatting then deadlifting would kill me! Reguardless the comparision of the amount of weight u and I do, its tough on you at 325 just as 415 would be tough for me. I just wish my deads were good, but hey I dont compete so whats the point.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> But still, after squatting then deadlifting would kill me! Reguardless the comparision of the amount of weight u and I do, its tough on you at 325 just as 415 would be tough for me. I just wish my deads were good, but hey I dont compete so whats the point.


 
yeah, I agree with you on the deads, however, I am just going through a phase where I am just looking for strength gains, so I figure I would be foolish to not include deadlifts as well, even though yes, they are a huge pain in the ass, especially after the squatting!


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2008)

Well atleast you squatted first. If you wouldve deadlifted first you may have broke yourself in 2.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I figure I would be foolish to not include deadlifts as well, even though yes, they are a huge pain in the ass,



More like the lower back, but you're in the right neighborhood.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> More like the lower back, but you're in the right neighborhood.


 
yeah it's all connected anyway

And since you are our resident deadlift king, I thought I would share this with you.  I went with the sumos today and <knock on wood>, so far no lower back discomfort.  It's funny because I always thought people did more weight with the sumos because of the shorter ROM, but I had to use less weight than on conventionals, but I got no back discomfort, so if it wasn't a fluke, that is a tradeoff I can definitely live with.

I just had no leg drive with this stance compared to conv., but I definitely used less lower back and kept it pretty straight to arched the entire time.  I definitely felt like my lockout was a "thrusting of the hips" forward as opposed to "straightening out my back", which I would do on conv.

sucks that I lost so much in my deads from not doing them for a while.


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2008)

I think that conventional is a bit more drive from the quads, where as sumo seems to be more ham and low back dominant.


----------



## DLDave (Jul 10, 2008)

Actually, conventional is going to hit your lower back very hard as well as legs, whereas the sumo will put more emphasis on your hips and less on the lower back.  It's good to train both methods since they do hit some different areas, and one method will benefit the other.  

As far as squatting and pulling on the same day, since you're not competing it might be good to combine sumo and close-stance squat on same day, and conventional with wide stance squat on another day.  Sumo deadlift is very similar to wide-stance squatting, and close-stance squat will be similar to conventional deadlift.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2008)

July 12

All RIs=90 sec

*Bench Press
*135 x 8
225 x 5
325 x 1 (9 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows
*90 x 8
140 x 5
180 x 1 (9 sets)

*DB Clean and Press
*93.5s x 1 (6 sets)

*Weighted Chinups
*BW+95 x 1 (6 sets)

*OWNED the bench press today.  Super slow reps, even a pause at the chest, and no problems powering the weight up.  Feeling a max attempt coming soon.

*Rows felt great too, nothing special to report

*Switched the rep scheme on the clean and press and chins so that my volume would be staggered between the first two exercises and the last two.  Upped the weight 5 pounds on the c&p and chins.

*Pretty much owned the clean and presses too.  Cleaned the DBs off the floor this time, super speed up to position.  Press part was easy.  Toyed with doing a press off the rack, but I figure the clean part is just as important as the press, so I stuck with it.

*The chins were owned also to wrap up the day.  Full hanging stretch and no momentum on these reps.  BW+100 here I come


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Actually, conventional is going to hit your lower back very hard as well as legs, whereas the sumo will put more emphasis on your hips and less on the lower back.  It's good to train both methods since they do hit some different areas, and one method will benefit the other.
> 
> As far as squatting and pulling on the same day, since you're not competing it might be good to combine sumo and close-stance squat on same day, and conventional with wide stance squat on another day.  Sumo deadlift is very similar to wide-stance squatting, and close-stance squat will be similar to conventional deadlift.



I have used that advice in the past Dave, however it seems that my foot position for both squats and deads can be considered "in between" so to speak.  I am not narrow, nor powerlifter wide for squats, and my sumo deads are pretty narrow compared to the pros, in fact, the only thing really sumo about them is my hand position.

I am just happy that I found a squat groove that is working for me, and if it continues next time, the deadlift groove was pretty good too, as I had no back discomfort, and pretty much as perfect a deadlift rep as I am gonna have.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice workout today  

BW +100 will be a nice accomplishment.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice workout today
> 
> BW +100 will be a nice accomplishment.


 
Yep, I can finally be like you on the chins


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 13, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> July 10
> 
> RI=2 min.
> 
> ...



Hey stew, how's it going bud?

Just letting you know this workout caught my eye this morning when I was checking out your journal and I'm just now getting back from the gym.  

All I can say is.. I hate you


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 14, 2008)

July 14

RI=2 min.

*Squats
*135 x 8
225 x 6
335 x 1 (4 sets)

*Conventional Deadlifts*
395 x 1 (4 sets)

*Weight was upped 10 pounds on each exercise and sets were reset back to 4.  It was nice, it was like a pseudo deload compared to last time.

*went back to conventional deadlift, I will see if they bother my back in the coming days.  I get so much more power off the floor with this style compared to sumos.  The sumos were long, slow and agonizing even at this weight, while these flew up.  I know I can do a lot more weight conventional style, but hopefully if I stay at this weight and work my way up, I will better perfect my form and maybe eliminate any future back problems.

*Hard to stop at 4 singles, it seems like nothing, but I am trying to stick to a plan.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Hey stew, how's it going bud?
> 
> Just letting you know this workout caught my eye this morning when I was checking out your journal and I'm just now getting back from the gym.
> 
> All I can say is.. I hate you



What's up sox?  What are you talking about? I am sure you can do this workout, or at least close to it, you have a massive deadlift for your weight, and from what I remember your squat #s aren't too shabby either.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 14, 2008)

I was referring to how spent I was at the end of the workout.

I'm feeling your pain here at work.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 16, 2008)

July 16

All RIs=90 sec

*Bench Press
*135 x 8
225 x 5
335 x 1 (4 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows
*90 x 8
140 x 5
190 x 1 (4 sets)

*DB Clean and Press
*93.5s x 1 (7 sets)

*Weighted Chinups
*BW+95 x 1 (7 sets)

*Because of an overnight trip to Atlantic City that I got home from this morning, I didn't feel like doing my scheduled 10 sets of 1 with 325 and 180 respectively on the bench press and rows, so I skipped it and went to the "pseudo deload" workout of upping the weight 10 pounds and dropping to 4 sets of singles.  Definitely a lot more manageable given my state right now.

*Presses and chins were fine, nothing to report, got through them nicely.

*All in all, a good workout considering the circumstances.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2008)

July 18

RI=90 sec

*Squats
*135 x 8
225 x 6
335 x 1 (5 sets)

*Conventional Deadlifts*
405 x 1 (5 sets)

*Nothing to report, just continuing the progression


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2008)

Is this your version of WSB?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Is this your version of WSB?


 

Nah, I have been reading a lot about doug hepburn and the types of things he used to do and have found a lot of good info about him.  What I am currently doing is something that somebody on another board who actually was coached by hepburn is doing.  Basically, an upper and a lower day, and you just do singles for multiple sets.  Start at 4 singles with 85-90% of 1RM on each exercise and work up to 10 singles, then add 5 pounds for upper exercises and 10 pounds to lower exercises and reset back to 4 singles, etc.

This guy claims to have really massive numbers, but also says he is 6 foot something and 270 pounds, so it may be somewhat believable.  He states that this is what hepburn told him to do.  When the singles eventually stall, you can continue the progression by then going to sets of doubles or triples, and when that stalls, you go to a pump style routine of multiple sets of triples with low rest periods.

I was doing a singles workout and a pump workout in the same workout, but this guy said that doug advised him to not do that, just do the strength work OR the pump work.

I have to say, doing 10 singles with a heavy weight is daunting, but you know what, it actually is working.  When I did 9 bench press singles at 325, I OWNED that weight, I mean, lowering it slow, pausing on the chest for a second, and then pressing back up.  On my squats now at 335, I am owning them as well, I am going well below parallel and pushing up with pure leg drive, keeping my back relatively straight, whereas I used to practically good morning a heavy squat back up.

So, it is obviously a bit of repetition and practice that by the time you get to 8-10 singles, you are really good at that weight, I would imagine you can consider yourself pretty strong by then too.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 19, 2008)

*sobering reminder...*

of how out of shape I truly am.

July 19

*Circuit:
10 dips
10 pullups
15 crunches
10 squats
10 curls with barbell

rest 60 seconds

Repeated 4 times.

**Felt like puking at the end.  I don't really think this qualifies as an intense circuit, and I just failed it big time.  Sucking wind like a big fat pig after eating several big macs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2008)

funny


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2008)

July 20

*PUSH*

*Bench Press(RI=90 sec)
*135 x 8
225 x 5
335 x 1 (5 sets)

*Seated Overhead Press from Rack(RI=90 sec)
*215 x 1 (8 sets)

*Mini-Circuit
10 Dips
10 Knuckle Pushups
10 Side Laterals w/20 lbs
Rest 30 sec, repeat 5 times

**Bench press was awesome, really strong reps.  3 seconds to lower, slight pause, then press.

*Ok, switched the DB clean and presses to the seated overheads because on my first set of cleans, I really hurt something in my forearm, and basically just said screw it at that point.  I would really love to do a standing press from the rack, but that isn't happening in my basement, oh well.  Over 200 pounds on these, so that's cool anyway

*Todays circuit was a bit more manageable sucking wind-wise, as the limiting factor today was massive muscle burn and my body just didn't want to move anymore.  I haven't felt a burn like that in a loooooooooong time.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2008)

July 21

*Chest Supported Rows (RI=90 sec)
*90 x 8
140 x 5
190 x 1 (5 sets)

*Weighted Chinups (RI=90 sec)
*BW+95 x 1 (8 sets)

*Mini Circuit
5 Pullups
10 BW Rows
10 Rear Laterals w/20 lbs
Rest 30 sec, repeat 4 times

**OK well, the mini circuit is officially harder for me then the rest of the workout.  What a joke i am.  Especially on the pull muscles, since obviously my push muscles are a lot better.  Eventually if I keep doing these, I obviously want to get to 5 sets of it, but also increase the pullups until I can get to 10 for each round.  I knew there was no way in hell that was happening, so I went with 5, and that was a fight at the end.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 21, 2008)

Loving these little circuits, Stew.

Where are you reading up about Hepburn?  

I'm always looking for good reads, especially at this point in time now that I'm unable to lift heavy with how effed my shoulder and wrists are.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Loving these little circuits, Stew.
> 
> Where are you reading up about Hepburn?
> 
> I'm always looking for good reads, especially at this point in time now that I'm unable to lift heavy with how effed my shoulder and wrists are.



The circuits are HELL, it's amazing how a 365+ pound bencher, 475+ deadlifter and 375ish squatter can be brought to his knees by bodyweight exercises and 20 pound dumbbells!  I really am going to try to keep them up, they just add another dimension to my workouts, and especially doing a singles based routine, I NEED something extra.  The circuits are my idea, they are not a Hepburn idea, btw.

Here is the original article I read on Hepburn:
TESTOSTERONE NATION - Hepburn Solution for Strength and Power

Make sure you read the discussions following the article, that's where I found a lot of good info too, like from the guy who trained under Hepburn I was mentioning.

It's been going well.  It's heavy enough to be, satisfyingly heavy (if that makes sense) without having to max out, and so far, I go into each workout knowing I WILL hit every rep, even if it gets challenging and tough by the 8th or 9th set.

Remember, it is still pretty heavy weight, so maybe it isn't for you right now, but then again, maybe you could do it, only way to know would be to try.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2008)

July 23

*LOWER*

*Squats (RI=recovery)
*135 x 8
225 x 6
335 x 1 (9 sets)

*Conventional Deadlifts (RI=recovery)*
405 x 1 (6 sets)

*Zercher Squats (RI=60 sec)
*225 x 3 (5 sets)

*Glute Ham Raises (RI=60 sec)
*BW+20 x 3 (5 sets)

*One word for this workout....HELL

*Upped the squat sets so that I can be on an uneven schedule with the deads so I won't have to face the task of 10 singles of each in the same workout.  The jump in sets in the squat (from my planned 6 to 9) was definitely noticeable.

*Zerchers are damn hard to hold...how the hell do people use these as a max effort lift in westside?  Holding 400+ pounds in the crooks of your arms?  No thanks


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 24, 2008)

July 24

*PUSH

*Strength section

*Bench Press(RI=recovery)
*135 x 8
225 x 5
335 x 1 (6 sets)

*Seated Overhead Press from Rack(RI=recovery)
*215 x 1 (9 sets)

----------------------------------------------------------------

Density section

*Dips (RI=45 sec)
*10
10
10

Rest 45 Sec.

*Neutral Grip DB Shoulder Press (RI=45 sec)
*40s x 10
40s x 10
40s x 10

Rest 45 sec.

*Side Laterals (RI=45 sec)
*20s x 10
20s x 10
20s x 10

*played around with some density style training after the heavy part.  Went well, goal is to reduce rest intervals by 15 seconds each time until I can do 3x10 with 15 sec rest, and then up the weights and start over at 45 seconds rest.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2008)

July 26

*A1. Weighted Dips
*BW+25 x 10 (10 sets)

*A2. Alternating DB Curls
*40s x 10 (10 sets)

*90 sec rest between each exercise done as a superset.

*B1. Side Laterals 
*30s x 10 (3 sets)

*B2. Bent Over Rear Laterals
*30s x 10 (3 sets)

*60 sec rest between each exercise done as a superset.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jul 26, 2008)

doin awesome babe!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2008)

chiquita6683 said:


> doin awesome babe!


 
Thanks babe!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 27, 2008)

July 27

*A1. Squats
*225 x 10 (5 sets)

*A2. Glute Ham Raises
*BW x 10 (5 sets)

*90 sec rest between each exercise done as a superset.

*Well, the goal was 10 sets of 10 like yesterday's workout, but an old friend of mine named Conditioning had other plans for me.  Had to stop after 5 sets because I really didn't feel like throwing up and feeling like shit for the rest of the day since I had a bbq to go to later in the day.  Also was going to add crunches and calf raises, but, yep, that didn't happen either.  I think a more modest goal for these exercises might be to add a set each session to see if I can get up to 10x10.  Definitely wasn't the weight, just my conditioning.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 28, 2008)

July 28

*A1. Decline Bench Press
*225 x 10 (6 sets)

*A2. Chest Supported Rows
*140 x 10 (6 sets)

*90 sec rest between each exercise done as a superset.

*Holy shit.  this is what happens when you neglect certain rep ranges and only work in the low rep ranges.  I feel like a tool on these, sucking wind, muscle fatigue, burning, you name it.  BUT, it just shows that I really DO need to stick with it.

*Oh, and I definitely think I need to add in more off days with this type of workout.  I got away with a high frequency when I was doing lots of singles and low rep stuff, but this stuff is a killer.  Might have to FORCE myself to rest more.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2008)

Someone's getting winded ???


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Someone's getting winded ???


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2008)

July 30

*Weighted Dips (RI=60 sec)
*BW+90 x 5 (10 sets)

*Weighted Chinups (RI=60 sec)
*BW+30 x 5 (5 sets)
BW+30 x 4 (5 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2008)

Have you ditched the singles for a while?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2008)

July 31

*Plate Loaded Squat Machine (RI=90 sec)
*8 plates x 5 (8 sets)

*SLDL (RI=90 sec)
*275 x 5 (8 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Have you ditched the singles for a while?


 
sorry I missed this TT....yeah, ditching singles for a while, hopefully I won't be ditching training all together, I am painfully in a rut right now training wise.

I have no goals, various plans, and I have a bad feeling it's all gonna come crashing down.  I was having a conversation with my wife the other day, and she said to me, "I wish you had something to train for", meaning bodybuilding comps or powerlifting comps.  She went on to say how I spend so much money that we don't have on protein and supps, spend so much time training, and for what?  to look good?  To be strong?  To say I can lift such and such a weight?  It all really hit home I guess.  I can't really devote myself the time involved in shooting for a powerlifting comp right now, because I would have to join a gym for that, and I don't have the time or the money really to do that now.  Bodybuilding?  Hah, yeah right, I hate that shit.

I guess I'm just really in a bad mood.  what the hell am I busting my ass off for really?  I think you're gonna see me tone things down a bit here, and really just focus on things other than lifting.  Gone will be the days I can't go out drinking the night before because I need to lift the next day, or scheduling things around a lifting day....fuck it, it just isn't worth it right now.  If and when I have a serious goal to shoot for, then it's ON, but for now, bleh.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds like someone needs a week off


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 2, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sounds like someone needs a week off



eh, rest is for the weak


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 2, 2008)

Aug 2

RI=90 sec

*Low Incline Bench Press
*235 x 5 (8 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows
*145 x 5 (8 sets)


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Aug 2, 2008)

There is a stewart20 on corvette forum.  Is that you?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 2, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> There is a stewart20 on corvette forum. Is that you?


 
No, this is the only forum I use Stewart20 on.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 4, 2008)

Aug 4

*SLDL
*145 x 5
180 x 5
215 x 5
250 x 5
287.5 x 5

*OH Press from Rack
*95 x 5
115 x 5
140 x 5
162.5 x 5
185 x 5

*Chinups
*BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+5 x 5
BW+37.5 x 5

*Dips (Tricep emphasis)
*BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+ 35 x 5
BW+77.5 x 5
BW+120 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 6, 2008)

Aug 6

*Squats
*145 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5
295 x 5

*Bench Press
*140 x 5
180 x 5
215 x 5
250 x 5
282.5 x 5

*Chest Supported Rows*
80 x 5
100 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5
157.5 x 5

*EZ Bar Curls*
60 x 5
70 x 5
85 x 5
100 x 5
112.5 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> eh, rest is for the weak



You'll learn GRASSHOPPER


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2008)

What is Density training?

I see a volume scheme like this..

40s x 10   What is the s?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> What is Density training?
> 
> I see a volume scheme like this..
> 
> 40s x 10 What is the s?


 
well, I called it "density training", but it isn't density training in it's truest sense.  True density training is really just picking a set amount of time, say 15 minutes, and then doing as many sets and reps as you can in that time frame.  Then next time, you strive to do more sets and reps in the same time, or the same sets and reps in a shorter time.

My density training was just doing 3 sets of 10 with 45 seconds of rest between sets, then the next time, the goal would be to do the same weight and sets/reps with 30 seconds rest, then the next time 15 sec., then up the weight and go back to 45 sec rest.

When I list something like "40s", I usually mean I used the40 pound dumbbells and since I used two dumbbells, I write it as 40s, meaning "The 40s".  Get it?  I probably shouldn't cause everyone knows I used 2 dumbbells, but whatever.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2008)

Aug 8

*SLDL*
145 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
250 x 5
295 x 3
215 x 8

*OH Press from Rack*
95 x 5
115 x 5
140 x 5
160 x 5
190 x 3
140 x 8

*Chinups*
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+5 x 5
BW+45 x 3
BW x 8

*Dips*
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+80 x 5
BW+130 x 3
BW+35 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2008)

Aug 10

*Squats
*145 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5
300 x 3
225 x 8

*Bench Press*
145 x 5
175 x 5
215 x 5
250 x 5
290 x 3
215 x 8

*Chest Supported Rows
*90 x 5
100 x 5
120 x 5
135 x 5
160 x 3
120 x 8

*EZ Bar Curls
*60 x 5
70 x 5
85 x 5
100 x 5
115 x 3
85 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 11, 2008)

Aug 11

*SLDL
*145 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5
295 x 5

*Chest Supported Rows
*90 x 5
100 x 5
120 x 5
140 x 5
160 x 5

*Chinups*
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+10 x 5
BW+45 x 5

*EZ Bar Curls*
60 x 5
70 x 5
85 x 5
100 x 5
115 x 5

*Going away next weekend, so I decided to change my schedule to accommodate that.  This is a PULL/PUSH 5x5 scheme, and if I like the way this week goes, I will probably keep it, as it gives me the weekends off in this plan


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 12, 2008)

Aug 12

*Plate Loaded Squats
*190 x 5
240 x 5
285 x 5
335 x 5
380 x 5

*Bench Press
*145 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5
290 x 5

*Seated Overhead Press from Rack
*95 x 5
120 x 5
145 x 5
165 x 5
190 x 5

*Dips*
BW+130 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 13, 2008)

Rows and curls 2 days in a row?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Rows and curls 2 days in a row?


 
yeah i know, it was just a one time thing, I was tweaking my schedule around, and well, you know me, rather than taking a day off, I just worked out anyway and did them back to back


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 14, 2008)

I had thought perhaps it was some new routine where you do the same thing every day.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2008)

Aug 14

*SLDL*
145 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5
302.5 x 3
225 x 8

*Chest Supported Rows*
90 x 5
100 x 5
120 x 5
140 x 5
165 x 3
120 x 8

*Chinups*
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+10 x 5
BW+52.5 x 3
BW x 8

*Weighted Crunches*
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+30 x 3
BW x 8

*EZ Bar Curls*
60 x 5
70 x 5
85 x 5
100 x 5
117.5 x 3
85 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 15, 2008)

Aug 15

Plate Loaded Squats
190 x 5
240 x 5
285 x 5
335 x 5
390 x 3
285 x 8

Bench Press
145 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5
300 x 3
225 x 8

Seated OH Press from Rack
95 x 5
120 x 5
145 x 5
165 x 5
195 x 3
145 x 8

Decline Crunches
BW+30 x 8
BW+30 x 8


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2008)

Just checking in to make sure you were my favorite meathead.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 18, 2008)

Aug 18

*SLDL
*150 x 5
190 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 5
302.5 x 5

* Chest Supported Rows*
90 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 5
145 x 5
165 x 5

* Chinups*
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+20 x 5
BW+52.5 x 5

* Decline Crunches*
BW+35 x 8
BW+35 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 18, 2008)

Double D said:


> Just checking in to make sure you were my favorite meathead.



I love you too honey


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2008)

Aug 19

*Plate Loaded Squats*
195 x 5
245 x 5
295 x 5
340 x 5
390 x 5

*Bench Press*
150 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5
300 x 5

*Seated OH Press*
95 x 5
120 x 5
145 x 5
170 x 5
195 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 21, 2008)

Aug 21

*SLDL*
150 x 5
190 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 5
310 x 3
225 x 8

*Chest Supported Rows*
90 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 5
145 x 5
170 x 3
125 x 8

*Chinups*
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+20 x 5
BW+60 x 3
BW x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 22, 2008)

Aug 22

Plate Loaded Squats
195 x 5
245 x 5
295 x 5
340 x 5
400 x 3
295 x 8

Bench Press
150 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5
305 x 3
225 x 8

Seated Overhead Press
95 x 5
120 x 5
145 x 5
170 x 5
200 x 3
145 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 24, 2008)

Aug 24

*Deadlifts*
155 x 5
195 x 5
230 x 5
275 x 5
310 x 5

*Chest Supported Rows*
90 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 5
150 x 5
170 x 5

*Chinups*
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+60 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2008)

Kinda dead in here ??  Where's everyone these days?

Looks like you are staying with the same program.  How's your back feelin' today?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 25, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Kinda dead in here ??  Where's everyone these days?
> 
> Looks like you are staying with the same program.  How's your back feelin' today?



4 weeks now with the same program, it's a minor miracle .  Back is feeling fine today.

I guess everyone is boycotting my journal, who knows?   I know I don't have that much time lately to post in everyone else's so I am not offended.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 25, 2008)

aug 25

*Plate Loaded Squats
*200 x 5
250 x 5
300 x 5
350 x 5
400 x 5

*Bench Press
*155 x 5
190 x 5
230 x 5
265 x 5
305 x 5

*Seated OH Press
*100 x 5
125 x 5
150 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 5

*The overheads were really tough.  I felt a lot of my middle back working on the last set of 200 to get that weight up.  I sense a potential failure on these in the very near future....


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> 4 weeks now with the same program, it's a minor miracle .



Is that a record?    Inquiring minds want to know if you're still on a quest for 405?


----------



## RasPlasch (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes are you still on your epic quest to get 405 bench? Seems like you haven't been. Or maybe I'm mistaken?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 26, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> aug 25
> 
> *Plate Loaded Squats
> *200 x 5
> ...



You wouldnt happen to know if your back is arched throughout the other sets?  I find that if I try to stay straight throughout the movement, whether it be standing or seated, it limits strength.  Prolly cuz I was cheating sooner than I thought.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 27, 2008)

To answer TT and Ras, I would venture to say the "Quest" is off at this moment.  I haven't done singles in a while, so who knows what my max would even be at this point.  I am focusing more on some growth type stuff at the moment, the low rep strength stuff is really on hold.

I just don't feel like making a new journal.  At some point I will probably try it again, so who knows.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 27, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> You wouldnt happen to know if your back is arched throughout the other sets?  I find that if I try to stay straight throughout the movement, whether it be standing or seated, it limits strength.  Prolly cuz I was cheating sooner than I thought.



if i use a challenging weight, i think i automatically and probably subconsciously arch my back a little bit.  I think it's a natural reaction to get a heavy weight up.

the 185s were a lot better today than the set of 200 the other day.  I still think I felt my back arch a bit, but not to the extent of the other day.  My back actually hurt from the other day, not so much today.  I even tried to plaster my back into the seat today, but it still started to arch especially after the second or so rep


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 27, 2008)

Aug 27

Upper

*Bench Press
*Warmups
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 4

*Chest Supported Rows
*Warmups
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 5

*Seated OH Press
*185 x 6
185 x 5
185 x 5

*Chinups
*BW+75 x 5
BW+75 x 5
BW+75 x 4

*Changing things up a bit here, I did stick on my last routine for 4 weeks, so I am entitled .

*I am picking a set weight for each exercise and just keeping it for every workout.  Of course, the goal is to do more reps each time if I can, but if I can't, it doesn't matter.  I have been so stuck on keeping a set rep schedule for so long, that it's time to relax a bit and just lift the weight.

*I picked weights that were easy to put on the bars .  I don't feel like messing with the 2 and a half or 5 pound plates for now

*Breaking it into an upper and lower day to give my back some more rest days, the old schedule was killing my lower back as it was hit hard really every day.

*Wish me luck.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 28, 2008)

Aug 28

*Deadlifts
*Warmups
365 x 5
365 x 5
365 x 5
365 x 4

*Trap Bar Deads
*390 x 5

*God Damn I forgot how heavy 365 is, or maybe I just haven't done these in a while 

*Forgot about my trap bar, I saw it tucked away in the corner of my basement just as I finished my 4th set and said, damn, I should have used this the whole time, so I switched after set #4.  Will use it exclusively next time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2008)

That looks like a short workout ...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 30, 2008)

Aug 30.


*Bench Press
*295 x 6
295 x 4
295 x 5
295 x 4

*Chinups
*BW+75 x 6
BW+75 x 5
BW+75 x 5
BW+75 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2008)

Aug 31.

*Wide Stance Squats
*135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 4
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3

*My old ab bench broke the other day, so I couldn't do my crunches today, but I have ordered a new one, so crunches will commence as soon as it arrives.

*Since I was using my plate loaded squat machine for a while, I didn't want to push things too much with these squats, but I am kind of OK with my performance today considering.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sept. 2

*Bench Press
*295 x 6
295 x 5

*Chest Supported Rows
*180 x 7
180 x 6

*Seated OH Press
*185 x 7
185 x 6

*Chinups
*BW+75 x 5
BW+75 x 4


----------



## zay1967 (Sep 2, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> eh, the dynamic days are no big deal, they are done for a purpose.  The ME workouts are the ones that are the big deals.
> 
> This is a leverage squat:


Good luck on your quest. Try this and see if it helps. I just started on it
TESTOSTERONE NATION - Big Bad Bench

TESTOSTERONE NATION - Demolish Your Bench Plateau


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sept 3.

*Trap Bar Deads
*390 x 6
390 x 6

*yep that's it.  But it's all part of the master plan


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2008)

And what plan would that be?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 4, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> And what plan would that be?



It's kind of like your plans TT, you know the ones where we really have no idea what we're doing?  yeah, that's it 

Seriously, I am trying some form of high frequency strength routine utilizing pretty much the same exercises.  2 on, 1 off, 2 on, 1 off, etc.  Upper days are always the same 4 exercises, and the lower is alternated between squats and the deads cause they are so demanding.  2 sets per exercise, if I hit 6 reps on both sets, upper exercises get a 5 pound increase, and lowers get a 10.

I know it's linear, but I figure with the 6 rep limit I would have a ways to go before stalling, or to put it another way, I would never make it to the point where I would stall because I am sure things would be changed up waaaaay before then


----------



## KelJu (Sep 4, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> It's kind of like your plans TT, you know the ones where we really have no idea what we're doing?  yeah, that's it
> 
> Seriously, I am trying some form of high frequency strength routine utilizing pretty much the same exercises.  2 on, 1 off, 2 on, 1 off, etc.  Upper days are always the same 4 exercises, and the lower is alternated between squats and the deads cause they are so demanding.  2 sets per exercise, if I hit 6 reps on both sets, upper exercises get a 5 pound increase, and lowers get a 10.
> 
> I know it's linear, but I figure with the 6 rep limit I would have a ways to go before stalling, or to put it another way, I would never make it to the point where I would stall because I am sure things would be changed up waaaaay before then



Do you think you will have a perpetual case of DOMS spacing out squats and dead lifts every other week?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 4, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Do you think you will have a perpetual case of DOMS spacing out squats and dead lifts every other week?



I don't think so, especially with only 2 sets of each.  Also, for me anyway, when I do wide stance squats, the soreness is usually in my hamstrings and ass, and when I do trap bar deads, I am usually sore in my upper back believe it or not, so the DOMS doesn't even overlap, if there is such a thing.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sept 5.

*Bench Press
*295 x 6
295 x 5

*Chest Supported Rows
*185 x 5
185 x 4

*Seated OH Press
*190 x 6
190 x 5

*Chinups
*BW+75 x 6
BW+75 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 7, 2008)

Sept 7.

RI=90 sec
*
Chest Supported Rows*
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

*Seated OH Press
*165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sept 8.

*Squats
*260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5

*Trap Bar Deads
*340 x 5 
340 x 5
340 x 5
340 x 5
340 x 5


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2008)

Holy shit, I actually was thinking about doing high frequency today and thought I should msg you.

Honestly, I have never done high frequency/low volume/high intensity before, but it seems perfectly feasible.

The only problem is that is frequency isnt addressed (skipping days), then it sucks.  We all know shit sometimes gets in the way, even if its just a 30 min workout.

However, come next week, I want to give it a try. Perhaps 2-3 exercises? 2-3 sets?  High intensity.  

Then again, i am still doing the P/RR/S, so it might have to hold off for a bit. While were talking about it though, even with long rests (and there should be), the actual workout shouldnt take long.  DOMS might be non-existent, but this I truly dont know as I believe its individualized.  

I guess the only REAL question _I have_, are the rest days...


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, I actually was thinking about doing high frequency today and thought I should msg you.
> 
> Honestly, I have never done high frequency/low volume/high intensity before, but it seems perfectly feasible.
> 
> ...




frequency would depend on how you want to break things up.  If you do upper/lower, you could just go 2 on 1 off, repeat and if things get in the way of the gym, you just skip a day and pick up where you left off, you would still be getting high frequency.

for something like an upper/lower high frequency, I would just pick a small handfull of exercises and just do them.  As an example:
upper 
bench press
chinups
overhead press
rows

lower 1
squats
glute ham raises

lower 2
deads/sldl
leg extensions

just rotate them then:  upper/lower 1/off/upper/lower 2/off repeat.  I would do either 2 heavy sets of 6-8 reps, or do a pyramid up to one heavy set.  I would split the lower days to try to save your lower back a bit, doing both exercises on the high frequency would fry your back.

also, you could really go crazy and try the one set thing 3 days a week.  Pick like 6 or 7 exercises, and do one set of 8-10 reps three times a week.  I would go 8-10 here because it is only one set you want to get a little more bang for your buck.  Be careful as this looks easy, but is really a kick ass workout when you go squats, bench press, rows, overhead press, chins, curls, dips, sldl all in one session.

the choices are endless really


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sept 10.

RI=90 sec

*Dips
*BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5

*Chinups
*BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sept 15

RI=60 sec between exercises performed in superset fashion.

*A1. Low Incline Bench Press
*265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3

*A2. Chest Supported Rows
*165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3 
165 x 3

* I don't care about the weight difference between the pushing and the pulling because my row machine is so fricken tough, you really can't appreciate it until you actually use it.  In my mind, if you can hit 180 for reps on this machine, that would probably mean you can barbell row at least 250-265 for reps, so I guess 165 would equate to around a 225-235 row which is decent, especially since I was never good at barbell rows even when I did them.  This exercise is also super strict so I like that as well about it.

* Changing protocol a bit here, my last workout plan was killing me, I was exhausted all the time, NOT GOOD.  I am going to try to follow to the "T" Chad Waterbury's "Anti Bodybuilding Hypertrophy Program".  If I make it and like the results, I might then try one of his strength oriented programs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2008)

6 days off ?? Where ya been?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2008)

i've been working out, I just don't bother posting them anymore, since pretty much other than you, TT and Akira, no one cares anyway, so I don't waste my time anymore.

I went back to a strength routine, I decided I wanted to get my lifts back up to where they were a year or so ago.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> i've been working out, I just don't bother posting them anymore, since pretty much other than you, TT and Akira, no one cares anyway, so I don't waste my time anymore.
> 
> I went back to a strength routine, I decided I wanted to get my lifts back up to where they were a year or so ago.



Posting has gone down in the journals.  It seems people on here are on other boards as well.  I'm not sure which ones but I don't have the time to post on more than one.

Good luck with your new routine.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2008)

seriously, who has the time to post on multiple weight training boards, in addition to any other boards you may post on?  I know I have boards for a bunch of my interests, and checking the posts on all of them daily takes enough time as it is.  to double post my workouts on multiple boards is just out of the question right now.


----------



## peer (Sep 23, 2008)

I am first to this,I think is best forum in the web.

-----------------------
peer

Blaze Infotech


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sept 23.

ME LOWER

*Squats
*280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3

*Glute Ham Raises
*BW+10 x 8
BW+10 x 8
BW+10 x 8

*Decline Crunches
*BW+35 x 8
BW+35 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sept 25

ME UPPER

*Bench Press
*285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3

*Dips
*BW+100 x 8
BW+100 x 8
BW+100 x 8

*Chest Supported Rows
*160 x 7 
160 x 7
160 x 6
160 x 6

*Here's what I am doing.  For the three powerlifts, I estimated my 1RM, then backtracked to 80% of each and for the training cycle, I am going to be upping the % each time by 2.5% and decreasing a set, starting at 80% for 9 sets of 3 and going all the way up to one set of 3 with my estimated 1RM.  Squats and deads will be alternated weekly, so theoretically (if I stick with this plan), I will go through 2 bench cycles per one cycle of squats and deads.

*Everything else is just accessory and subject to change if and whenver I feel like it.  Sets and reps on accessory movements subject to change as well depending on my mood for the day.  Only thing to be set in stone are the powerlifts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice dips


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 25, 2008)

The new program looks challenging


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 25, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> The new program looks challenging



its my new take on westside.  i figure i could do without the max effort attempts for a while, I am just not feeling the heavy heavy lifts right now, this way makes things more gradual.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sept 26

EXTRA WORKOUT

*Pullups
*10
10
10

*DB Curls
*50s x 10 
50s x 8
50s x 8

*Going to try to do this workout at least twice a week, just for maintenance on these exercises.  Probably will not even go over 10 reps on these ever.  This wasn't very strenuous at all, so I am hoping this doesn't negatively affect the rest of my scheduled workouts.

*Damn, curls were tough as hell, nice to see my curling strength went into the shitter.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sept 27

DE LOWER

*Dynamic Pause Squats
*195 x 2 (8 sets)

*Speed Deadlifts
*305 x 1 (7 sets)

*Good Mornings
*205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 27, 2008)

Who curls anymore ??  Don't worry about it when you are doing chins with 75lbs on your waist


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 27, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


>



where have you been big guy? whats going on?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 27, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Who curls anymore ??  Don't worry about it when you are doing chins with 75lbs on your waist



i hear ya, I feel the same way trust me.  however, when you switch to a westside oriented approach, they don't exactly place a premium on bicep and upper back work, it is more like an afterthought, so I won't be chinning with 75 pounds on my waist for a while, so, I gather the bodyweight pullups and curls will have to do for now.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sept 28.

DE BENCH

*Speed Bench
*185 x 3 (8 sets)

*Floor Press
*300 x 5
300 x 5
300 x 5

*Bent over Rear Laterals
*50s x 8
50s x 8

*OK, being a stay at home dad taking care of a 2 year old, it's somewhat hard to get in a solid hour-hour and a half time slot to work out other than when he takes a nap, which isn't always on a set schedule, so it makes it hard to get a good session in.  So, I am going to try to take advantage of having a home gym and having bits and pieces of time every day and just shorten each individual workout day and just workout more often.  It's easier to run down to the basement for a quick 20-30 min workout than it is to set aside an hour and a half.  This way I can separate my upper back work from benching work.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 29, 2008)

Sept 29.

BACK

*Chest Supported Rows
*160 x 5 (5 sets)

*Pullups
*BW x 5 (6 sets)


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Stewy... what's up?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 1, 2008)

Oct. 1

*Squats*
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 1 (6 sets)

*Bench Press
*215 x 4 (5 sets)

*Sumo Deadlifts
*280 x 3 (3 sets)

*Dips
*22

*Chinups*
12


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 1, 2008)

katt said:


> Hey Stewy... what's up?



hey there K!

Same old same old around here, whats new in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oct 3

*Squats
*225 x 5 (6 sets)

*Bench Press
*210 x 6 (8 sets)

*Deadlifts (Conventional)
*270 x 5 (5 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2008)

What's going on here ?  

How's the little guy?    Didn't you say you have #2 on the way?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 7, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's going on here ?
> 
> How's the little guy?    Didn't you say you have #2 on the way?



Little guy is good, he'll be two later this month, of course the "Terrible 2s" have kicked in a little early for him. 

And yes, #2 is on the way.  Remember I play "Mr Mom", so when next september rolls around, I'm gonna need a lot of prayers from everyone!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 7, 2008)

Oct 7

*Squats
*235 x 3 (3 sets)

*Bench Press
*290 x 1 (8 sets)

*Deadlifts
*275 x 3 (3 sets)

*Dips
*BW+90 x 8

*Glute Ham Raises
*BW+20 x 8

*Chinups
*BW+50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 9, 2008)

Oct 9

*Squats
*135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 1 (8 sets)

*Bench Press
*215 x 4 (4 sets)

*Deadlifts
*275 x 3 (3 sets)

*Seated OH Press
*185 x 7

*Chest Supported Rows
*160 x 9

*Decline Crunches
*BW+30 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 11, 2008)

Oct. 11*

Squats
*235 x 3 (3 sets)

*Bench Press
*215 x 3 (3 sets)

*Deadlifts
*135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
390 x 1 (6 sets)

*Chinups
*BW+50 x 8

*Dips
*BW+90 x 10

*Glute Ham Raises
*BW+20 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck with #2, ours is due in December....................................... 

What's the strategy for your workouts??


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 11, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good luck with #2, ours is due in December.......................................
> 
> What's the strategy for your workouts??



yeah good luck to you on that one, hehe, at least you get to go to work and get out of the house, come next september, I will be in baby hell all by myself, not a good proposition for a man especially, lol.  a 4 month old and a 2 and a half year old, shoot me now

strategy, what is my strategy?  hmm, I won't bother explaining since by the time you read this I might be doing something else anyway, haha.  Generally speaking, my wife "challenged" me to get good enough to enter into some powerlifting competitions at some point.  She was like, you spend all this money we don't have on protein powders and supplements, you might as well have a fricken goal.  Since I despise bodybuilding, the only other option is powerlifting.  We'll see.  Its tough doing it all alone at home, but hopefully someday when the kiddies are in school I can join a local powerlifting gym that I know of that has some pretty badass lifters.  I'll be in my, gasp, 40s by then, but I guess there is always the senior divisions right?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah good luck to you on that one, hehe, at least you get to go to work and get out of the house, come next september, I will be in baby hell all by myself, not a good proposition for a man especially, lol.  a 4 month old and a 2 and a half year old, shoot me now
> 
> strategy, what is my strategy?  hmm, I won't bother explaining since by the time you read this I might be doing something else anyway, haha.  Generally speaking, my wife "challenged" me to get good enough to enter into some powerlifting competitions at some point.  She was like, you spend all this money we don't have on protein powders and supplements, you might as well have a fricken goal.  Since I despise bodybuilding, the only other option is powerlifting.  We'll see.  Its tough doing it all alone at home, but hopefully someday when the kiddies are in school I can join a local powerlifting gym that I know of that has some pretty badass lifters.  I'll be in my, gasp, 40s by then, but I guess there is always the senior divisions right?



You DO like to switch up your programs quite a bit 

You are right .... I can escape the two little ones by going to work.   

I'm sure you'll still be lifting heavy into your 40s and 50s....


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 13, 2008)

Oct 13

*Bench Press
*135 x 8
225 x 5
305 x 1 (6 sets)

*Squats
*235 x 3 (3 sets)

*Deadlifts
*275 x 3 (3 sets)

*Seated OH Press
*185 x 7

*Chest Supported Rows
*160 x 8

*Decline Crunches
*BW+30 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oct 15

*Squats
*135 x 8
225 x 5
317.5 x 1 (6 sets)

*Bench Press
*215 x 3 (3 sets)

*Deadlifts
*275 x 3 (3 sets)

*Dips
*BW+90 x 11

*Glute ham Raises
*BW+20 x 8

*Chinups
*BW+50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 17, 2008)

Oct 17

*Bench Press
*135 x 8
225 x 5
320 x 1 (4 sets)

*Squats
*225 x 3 (3 sets)

*Deadlifts
*275 x 3 (3 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows
*160 x 8

*Chinups
*BW+50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oct 19

*Deadlifts
*135 x 8
225 x 3
315 x 1
410 x 1 (4 sets)

*Close Grip Bench Press
*215 x 3 (6 sets)

*Box Squats
*225 x 3 (4 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows
*140 x 3 (5 sets)

*Pullups
*BW x 4 (5 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oct. 21

*Bench Press
*135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 1
337.5 x 1 (2 sets)

*Box Squats
*225 x 3 (3 sets)

*Deficit Deadlifts
*275 x 3 (3 sets)
(Used a 35 pound plate as the biggest plate on bar and stood on 45 pound plates.  Bar almost touched my shoetops from this height)

*Stopped here cause I had a massive headache


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2008)

Oct 23

*Squats
*135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 1
330 x 2 (3 sets) *PR believe it or not, never attempted more than 1 rep at this weight.

*Close Grip Bench Press
*215 x 3 (6 sets)

*Deficit Deadlifts
*275 x 3 (3 sets)

*Chinups
*BW+50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2008)

Oct 25

*Bench Press
*135 x 8
225 x 6
290 x 4 (5 sets)
*This was much tougher than the heavy singles, damn.  I am also training all my bench reps with at least a one second pause to get used to comp benching.

*Box Squats
*220 x 3 (4 sets)

*Deficit Deadlifts
*275 x 3 (4 sets)

*Chinups
*BW+50 x 8

*For those that are following this (and/or care), the plan I am following is to do percentages of my max for each lift and different rep ranges for each, based off of Prilepin's table.  For example, 80% would be like today 5x4, 85% will be 4x3, 90% will be 3x2, and 95% will be 2x1.  This way I am avoiding going for an all out max on each lift, and probably won't until the time I enter a competition.  I based the starting weights off of my current estimated maxes plus 5 pounds for bench press and plus 10 pounds for squats and deads.  Each time I complete the 2x1 at 95%, I will add 5 or 10 pounds to the current projected max to make a new projected max and then work back up from 80% of the new projected max.

*I am also doing close variations of the actual lifts on the days I am not doing the heavy strength workout for each lift.  These lifts are coming in at 60% of the projected max and I am doing 8x3 for close grip bench and 4x3 each for box squats and the deficit deads.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oct 27

*Deadlifts
*135 x 6
225 x 3
315 x 3
385 x 1
430 x 1 (2 sets)

*Close Grip Bench Press
*215 x 3 (6 sets)

*Box Squats
*220 x 3 (3 sets)

*Chinups
*BW+50 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm watching.  Good luck with the program.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 29, 2008)

Oct 29

*Bench Press
*135 x 8
225 x 6
305 x 3 (4 sets)

*Box Squats
*220 x 3 (3 sets)

*Deficit Deads
*280 x 3 (3 sets)

*Chinups
*BW+50 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2008)

Halloween

*Squats
*135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 1
345 x 1 (2 sets)

*Bench Press
*215 x 3 (6 sets)

*Deadlifts
*280 x 3 (3 sets)

*Chinups
*BW+50 x 5 (3 sets)

*Back to the regular exercises for the technique work.  Deficit deads were hurting my back as my form sucks the lower I have to go.  I am finally getting down the regular deadlift, why complicate things?  Also, the box squats are obviously harder than regular squats, so I want to make this work as easy as possible, so it's back to basics.

*Time to up my projected squat max to 375 now.  These were tough, but nothing ridiculous, I am confident I could have hit my old projected max of 365 with ease.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 31, 2008)

from what ive been reading your workin hard keep up the good work. and hows the lil guy?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2008)

Rubes11 said:


> from what ive been reading your workin hard keep up the good work. and hows the lil guy?



thanks for the encouragement   i finally got my motivation back since I decided to compete next year, so that's a good thing.

little guy is great, just turned 2 this week and can't wait to go Trick or Treating with him later today!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm watching.  Good luck with the program.



good, boring program huh? well at least for someone with your flare for the dramatic, hehe.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Oct 31, 2008)

Keep it up!
 Have fun trick-or-treating later!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2008)

hey there, where have you been?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Oct 31, 2008)

Been around.
 I actually hurt my back squatting a few weeks ago. Medicine Im on is GOOD stuff. Excited to get back to the gym though. I am so out of shape now! 
 I just noticed...your competing? in bodybuilding? I'll definitely be following your journal, more closely anyway!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2008)

chiquita6683 said:


> Been around.
> I actually hurt my back squatting a few weeks ago. Medicine Im on is GOOD stuff. Excited to get back to the gym though. I am so out of shape now!
> I just noticed...your competing? in bodybuilding? I'll definitely be following your journal, more closely anyway!



no no not bodybuilding, I hate bodybuilding...I am going to compete in powerlifting competitions.  I was always on the fence to do it, but I decided I needed a goal to justify all the money I spend on protein and supps for all my working out, so powerlifting was the logical choice 

If you would be so kind to send me some of that medicine you've got, I would be more than grateful


----------



## chiquita6683 (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome! Good Luck! I'll be keeping up with you! 
 The stuff is called Naproxen, generic for Naprosyn. I couldn't move at all, would dread sitting down on the toilet. Been on it almost 2 weeks and now I can move All around, shave my legs and everything Gonna start slow next week maybe


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> good, boring program huh? well at least for someone with your flare for the dramatic, hehe.



As long as the program works for you   I've been doing a random program for a while.   I still do my primary lifts - deads, squats, chins, presses and rows but I like to throw in new exercises - lately more core exercises.

What was Ryan for Halloween?  B was a kitty cat.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nov 1

*Bench Press
*135 x 8
225 x 6
295 x 1
325 x 1 (4 sets)

*Close Grip Bench Press
*215 x 6 (4 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows
*160 x 5 (3 sets)

*Chinups
*BW+50 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> As long as the program works for you   I've been doing a random program for a while.   I still do my primary lifts - deads, squats, chins, presses and rows but I like to throw in new exercises - lately more core exercises.
> 
> What was Ryan for Halloween?  B was a kitty cat.



Ryan was Yoda.  We went trick or treating with a family up the block we've become good friends with, and their 4 year old went as Darth Vader and their 18 month old went as Princess Leia.  So we had Yoda and the princess riding around in a wagon together...too cute.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2008)

Nov 2

*Deadlifts
*135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
370 x 2 (8 sets)

*Box Squats
*225 x 6 (4 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nov 4

*Bench Press
*135 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 3
315 x 1
340 x 1 (2 sets)

*Floor Press
*215 x 6 (4 sets)

*Chest Supported Rows
*160 x 5 (3 sets)

*Chinups
*BW+50 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nov 5

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 6
300 x 2 (8 sets)

Deadlifts
280 x 8 (3 sets)


----------



## chiquita6683 (Nov 5, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Ryan was Yoda.  We went trick or treating with a family up the block we've become good friends with, and their 4 year old went as Darth Vader and their 18 month old went as Princess Leia.  So we had Yoda and the princess riding around in a wagon together...too cute.



 aww!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2008)

Nov 7

Wide Grip Floor Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
280 x 2 (8 sets)

Flat DB Press
85 x 7 (3 sets)

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5 (3 sets)

Chinups
BW+50 x 5 (3 sets)

*Floor presses were probably off on the amount of weight I should be using, as I used the last heavy set I ever did to get a one rep max calculation


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nov 8

Deadlifts
225 x 6
315 x 2
395 x 1 (8 sets)

Squats
225 x 7 (3 sets)

*Stopped here as my entire family is sick, and I feel shitty too, so I at least wanted to get my strength work in.  My son is bad, he has ear infections in both ears, a 103 fever and runny nose/cough.  It is horrible to see him like this, I didn't even want to work out today, but it takes my mind off of things for an hour anyway...


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nov 10

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
292.5 x 1 (10 sets)

Floor Press
265 x 5 (3 sets)

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5 (3 sets)

*Bench presses were ridiculously easy, to the point where I had myself rethinking just what the hell I am doing, but I stuck with the plan for now.  Had a full 2 second pause on the chest with each rep and fired those fuckers right up, they were like speed benches.  Well, ok, not quite, but they went up effortlessly.  I figure that if I stay with this plan, I will just use the lighter days (80-85%) to work on speed, even though it's a high % for speed.  Maybe it will transfer to the heavier work (90-95%), we'll see.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nov 11

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 6
320 x 1 (8 sets)

Deadlifts
325 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## biggfly (Nov 11, 2008)

I am due for some periodization and a change...gonna try this philosophy. Its hard to grasp in text, because I llok at the numbers, and as you said, some of the weights/reps seem so light and easy in regards to my current program. Like right now, just bench for example, (after warm ups)I do 4 sets @ 315...4,4,3,3. Then follow with 8 @ 295. So you see where in the percentages of your program, I scratch my head and ask "will that really make me stronger". But I will trust and try!!! Never hurts to give it a go.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 11, 2008)

biggfly said:


> I am due for some periodization and a change...gonna try this philosophy. Its hard to grasp in text, because I llok at the numbers, and as you said, some of the weights/reps seem so light and easy in regards to my current program. Like right now, just bench for example, (after warm ups)I do 4 sets @ 315...4,4,3,3. Then follow with 8 @ 295. So you see where in the percentages of your program, I scratch my head and ask "will that really make me stronger". But I will trust and try!!! Never hurts to give it a go.



I hear ya, sometimes I think the same way, like yesterday when I benched, I did 292.5 and it was like stupid easy, but the thing you have to remember, is I am concentrating on singles because I am training to compete in a powerlifting competition.  So, all I care about is perfecting that one rep, regardless of the weight.  so this might have been super easy, but you can make it more challenging by doing things like pausing on the chest for a good one to two seconds and then firing the weight up as hard as you can.  Moving 295 pounds quickly is gonna have a training effect when you get up to 350, it just has to.

another thing to think about is are you going to failure or not on your sets.  Lifting one rep for multiple sets at percentages of your max is gonna keep your CNS more fresh than doing sets to failure.  I do not feel physically fatigued at all doing this program, and I am working out 2 on 1 off now all the time.  Remember, this is a pure strength approach, in fact, I honestly think I lost some muscle mass doing this, I know I am down close to 10 pounds in the past month alone, but my strength feels like it's climbing.  So if you decide to try something like this, definitely supplement with assistance work in the 65-75% of max range to get some rep work for the old muscles.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I am concentrating on singles because I am training to compete in a powerlifting competition.



Do you have specific meet in mind or is this just something down the road?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 12, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Do you have specific meet in mind or is this just something down the road?



Maybe.  I found out there is a meet about an hour away from where I live on Dec 6, but I am having trouble contacting the contact for more info on it.  It is a federation called SSA or something like that, I never heard of it, I think it's a new one, but then again, there are so many now it's hard to keep track.

if not this one, I am definitely going to do one next year.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome! Good Luck!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2008)

Benching and Squats are lookin good bud!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nov 13

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 1 (8 sets)

Bench Press S/S Rear delt flies
255 x 5 S/S 50s x 5 (3 sets)

Chinups
BW+50 x 5 (3 sets)

*Started the day thinking I was going to be doing floor presses for the strength part, but after a few sets, my left shoulder and right pec tendon both started in on me, so I stopped and thought about it for a minute, and decided to incorporate a row to go opposite the benching.  I need to start looking out for my joint health, and I was probably doing too much pressing anyway.  So I will alternate strength rows with rep bench and vice versa.

Hopefully this prevents any potential overuse injuries from developing.


----------



## DLDave (Nov 13, 2008)

Stewart, aside from the book I just posted in my log, a couple of good links regarding first meet:

Your First Meet, Part III
Your first meet by Arlecchino - Bodybuilding Discussion on Bodybuilding.net Powerlifting Forum


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nov 14

Deadlifts
135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 3
385 x 1
420 x 1
455 x 1
475 x 1
427.5 x 1 (3 sets)
*My plan for the day was supposed to be 6 singles at 420, but then I started getting greedy.  I hit the 475, then I loaded up the bar with 500 and was about to go for it, when I decided to stop being foolish and stick to my plan.  My plan is a long range cyclical plan, and I personally feel I was doing well on it, so I didn't want to screw up the plan by going for an all out, exhausting max attempt.  The good news out of all of this is that I beat my projected max of 465 by 10 pounds, so I adjusted the last 3 sets to account for a 475 projected max for the rest of this deadlift cycle.

Squats
265 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## DLDave (Nov 14, 2008)

Stewart, let me know when you decide whether or not you're going to do this meet.  I found that it's being run by John Bernor, who I've swapped posts with on another forum.  He's a really nice guy, and incredibly strong to boot.  I can contact him and see if he has anyone that can give you a hand on meet day, if you run out of other options.

Also, it looks like they're offering a push/pull (bench and deadlift) option as well, if you're considering not doing the meet because of your squat.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 14, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Stewart, let me know when you decide whether or not you're going to do this meet.  I found that it's being run by John Bernor, who I've swapped posts with on another forum.  He's a really nice guy, and incredibly strong to boot.  I can contact him and see if he has anyone that can give you a hand on meet day, if you run out of other options.
> 
> Also, it looks like they're offering a push/pull (bench and deadlift) option as well, if you're considering not doing the meet because of your squat.



I am still up in the air about it, but 75% sure that I want to do it.  It is just such short notice, I didn't really get to plan out a proper training cycle for it, but that's a small problem for a weakling like me <sarcasm>.  I just have to see if I can get all the little shit details in order in time for this thing.  I need to get a singlet, and I have no idea where to go local to get them, so I have to order online, so hopefully I can get one in time.

If I do it, I am going to go for all three lifts, screw it.  I always wanted to squat out of a monolift anyway .  I checked out their records page, and for the standard division, the NY state open division record in the bench press is 375, I really think I could take that, and then of course, they have a sub-master division, and me being an old fart at 34 could go into that division, where it looked like they had no record, so technically, my 375 squat would be a record, hahahaha.

I have been in email contact a bit with John, he has answered a couple of questions for me, but absolutely if you know him better than I do that would be great if you could contact him, because yeah, I would be doing this thing absolutely solo.  I mean, maybe I could get my wife to come with me if we can get a babysitter for the day, but other than that, I doubt any of my friends want to spend a day out in Mastic long island with me watching this competition.  I used to post on another forum with him too, I didn't really talk personally with him, but I remember he was a strong mofo.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 14, 2008)

chiquita6683 said:


> Awesome! Good Luck!



thanks! I will keep you posted on it if I decide to go for it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 14, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Benching and Squats are lookin good bud!



hey there, thanks! How is married life treating you these days?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nov 16

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
310 x 1 (8 sets)

Seated OH Press S/S Rear DB Flies
155 x 5 S/S 50s x 8 (3 sets)

Chinups
BW+50 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nov 17

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 6
340 x 1 (6 sets)

Deadlifts
332.5 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Stewart, let me know when you decide whether or not you're going to do this meet.  I found that it's being run by John Bernor, who I've swapped posts with on another forum.  He's a really nice guy, and incredibly strong to boot.  I can contact him and see if he has anyone that can give you a hand on meet day, if you run out of other options.
> 
> Also, it looks like they're offering a push/pull (bench and deadlift) option as well, if you're considering not doing the meet because of your squat.



OK, I ordered my singlet on saturday, so there's no turning back now, I am going to do the meet.  SO, if you could send john a message, I would really appreciate it.  Tell him you're writing for Steve (rangers97 on old TeamSniffy message board, he remembers me from there).  I am really thinking about doing just the bench/deadlift option for this first meet, I want to see how my lower back holds up for a real competition, before I go ahead and destroy it with both squats and deads.  I really can't figure out how you guys perform to your maximum having to do three almost maximum effort deadlifts and squats on the same day hours apart, it truly is impressive.

I mean, my back is killing me and that's after my measly little workout today.  If I was in competition, I would have been squatting at least 365, 375, and maybe 400 if I felt like being nuts, and then deadlifting 450, 475 and 500.  I would be crippled to say the least!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2008)

Good luck at the meet


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good luck at the meet



thanks, I'm gonna need it!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nov 19

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 3
315 x 1
330 x 1 (6 sets)

Seated OH Press S/S Rear Delt Flies
185 x 5 S/S 50s x 8 (2 sets)

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nov 20

Deadlifts
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 3
385 x 1
440 x 1 (4 sets)

Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nov 21

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 1
347.5 x 1 (2 sets)

Speed Rack Bench Press (Pins 3-4 inches off chest at sticking point)
195 x 3 (6 sets)

I honestly have no idea why I worked out today, I should have taken off, I was just bored, my son actually took a normal nap today, so I said screw it cause I don't get to work out in total peace very often.  Can't make a habit of this cause I am gonna either burn out or drop dead real quick with all this lifting.

Bench was a grind today on both reps.  I don't know if I can handle my projected 365 max at this point.  I don't know if I just suck, or if I am doing too much and not resting enough, but I feel great, energetic, motivated, not sore at all, so who knows.  I figured doing singles only on the powerlifts would be training my CNS more than the actual muscles, so I thought I could get away with more frequency.  I mean, 4 deadlift singles at 440 yesterday, and my back feels great, not even sore at all.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 22, 2008)

Nov 22

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 6
Add belt
315 x 2
357.5 x 1 (4 sets)

Deadlifts
340 x 5 (2 sets)

Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nov 23

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
295 x 1 (10 sets)

Seated OH Press
185 x 5 (2 sets)

Rear Laterals
50s x 8 (2 sets)

Chinups
BW+50 x 5 (2 sets)

Much needed off day tomorrow, I adjusted my schedule to have a set off day on Thanksgiving, hence the ridiculous 5 days in a row shit.  So off tomorrow, 2 days on, and off on turkey day


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 25, 2008)

Haha.

I had to work my training around my Turkey day as well.  Working out Monday-Tuesday-Wednesday before driving home after wednesdays workout and then trying to find a gym around town for friday and/or saturday.

Oh, the things we do.

How's training going for you?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Haha.
> 
> I had to work my training around my Turkey day as well.  Working out Monday-Tuesday-Wednesday before driving home after wednesdays workout and then trying to find a gym around town for friday and/or saturday.
> 
> ...



I think it's going good, hehe.  I am going to be doing a powerlifting meet on Dec 6.  It was pretty short notice when I found out about it, but it's only about an hour away from my house and it's the closet one I've seen scheduled so far, so I said screw it.  I am still debating on whether to do the full meet (squats, deads, and bench) or just bench and deads.  I am planning on using conservative opening lifts, but as of now, for my third lift on each one, I am going to shoot for a 375 bench, 500 deadlift, and if I squat, probably 405.  MY squats are actually coming along, they just suck bad relative to the other lifts.  This is all RAW, I dont want to compete in equipment, that's not for me.

My training has been revolving around multiple singles for each lift working to 95% of max but not maxing out, this way I can keep the frequency very high and not destroy myself.  I am actually pondering just working out daily, and adjusting my volume accordingly (as i stated in my other post about off days).  I fully believe you can train for powerlifting meets the same way olympic lifters train, meaning lots of singles with the actual lifts at different percentages of max, high frequency, low volume, and little to no assistance exercises.  In the end, whether you do this method or westside, or whatever, I think you will get to the same place if you have the motivation and the drive and plan things properly.  I have lost some size in the process, and some weight, I am hovering at 209-210 now instead of 215-220, but I have a clear goal now.  I just need to be good at these three lifts now, so this is my "sport" now.  I am getting stronger in the lifts, but weaker on other lifts and in general, but who cares for now.  MY back is a fricken rock right now, I deadlift 340 pounds for 5 reps like it's nothing, not that this is super impressive, but this is 2 days after deadlifting over 450 for multiple singles, and my back feels great.

so anyway, enough rambling, we'll see how I do at the meet to see if my philosophies are worth a damn


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nov 25

Deadlifts
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
387.5 x 1 (10 sets)

Squats
270 x 5 (2 sets)


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, good luck in the competition.

Powerlifting with equipment isn't for me either.  There will be huge fat guys at my gym bench pressing with wood on their chest and going like 2 inches with 315 pounds.  It's like bro, come on, you'd be way stronger trying to actually lift that on your own, you fat fuck. ha.. 

Squats are just one of those exercises.  If your deads and bench are that good, you'll be fine.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Wow, good luck in the competition.
> 
> Powerlifting with equipment isn't for me either.  There will be huge fat guys at my gym bench pressing with wood on their chest and going like 2 inches with 315 pounds.  It's like bro, come on, you'd be way stronger trying to actually lift that on your own, you fat fuck. ha..
> 
> Squats are just one of those exercises.  If your deads and bench are that good, you'll be fine.



i will never talk bad about the feats of strength that powerlifters perform, however, it sometimes makes me laugh how they do things.  I wonder how it all evolved really, like when did someone figure out the way to succeed was to limit your range of motion?  Who invented the "powerlifters bench" AKA contortionist?  Who figured out that by spreading your legs as wide as you can, you can eliminate 4-5 inches off the depth of your squat and still call it a squat?

the weights they hold in their hands and on their backs are weights I will probably never touch in my lifetime, but because of these methods and the use of gear, it's so hard to get a true picture of what strength really is on these lifts.  Even if we eliminate gear which will probably never happen, at least not for a while, the evolution of the methods of lifting skews strength comparisons as well.  Without regard to potential for injury, what is more impressive, a guy benching 500 with the ridiculous arch lowering the bar to their belly and back up creating a 6 inch range of motion, or the guy benching 405 with a slight arch bringing the bar down to their chest adding 4-5 inches to the range than the other guy?  Or the guy squatting 650 with a super duper wide stance, or a guy squatting 500 with a shoulder width stance going below parallel?  Is a 600 pound convention deadlift more impressive than a 600 pound sumo deadlift because they have to lift the bar higher?  It can all get very philosophical 

My goal is to get into my silly singlet, put a t-shirt on underneath, wear my same old sneakers I train in every day, put some chalk on my hands, some powder on my legs, my wristband on my forearm, and just crank out whatever I can.  good luck to me


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and good luck at the meet!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nov 26

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 1 (4 sets)

Seated OH Press
185 x 5 (2 sets)

Rear Delt laterals
50s x 8 (2 sets)

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5 (2 sets)

*Switched to pinkies on the rings for the bench press reps, I am going to focus more on tricep pressing for my bench reps.  I will alternate between OH press and db press for the secondary work on bench days, I use a close grip for the overheads, so that will work my triceps, and the dbs will help my chest and stabilizers.

*Oh and also moved an OLD 32 inch TV from my basement up two flights of stairs and over 2 extra tall baby gates that I didn't bother to take down.  That was more of a workout than all the shit I listed here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2008)

Eat up this week.  Then tear it up at the meet next weekend!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 27, 2008)

Nov 27

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 3
315 x 1
347.5 x 1 (2 sets)

SLDL
245 x 5 (2 sets)

Reverse Crunches w/45lb plate on stomach
10, 10

*Happy Thanksgiving everyone.  One of the benefits of a home gym is the ability to go and perform a quick workout before the eating begins


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> One of the benefits of a home gym is the ability to go and perform a quick workout before the eating begins



And one of the benefits of working out on Mon, Wed, and Fri is that you don't have to worry about working out on Thanksgiving.    Let the eating begin!


----------



## RasPlasch (Nov 27, 2008)

I've been following your journal closely.  I'm excited to hear about your meet.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Nov 27, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> i will never talk bad about the feats of strength that powerlifters perform, however, it sometimes makes me laugh how they do things.  I wonder how it all evolved really, like when did someone figure out the way to succeed was to limit your range of motion?  Who invented the "powerlifters bench" AKA contortionist?  Who figured out that by spreading your legs as wide as you can, you can eliminate 4-5 inches off the depth of your squat and still call it a squat?
> 
> the weights they hold in their hands and on their backs are weights I will probably never touch in my lifetime, but because of these methods and the use of gear, it's so hard to get a true picture of what strength really is on these lifts.  Even if we eliminate gear which will probably never happen, at least not for a while, the evolution of the methods of lifting skews strength comparisons as well.  Without regard to potential for injury, what is more impressive, a guy benching 500 with the ridiculous arch lowering the bar to their belly and back up creating a 6 inch range of motion, or the guy benching 405 with a slight arch bringing the bar down to their chest adding 4-5 inches to the range than the other guy?  Or the guy squatting 650 with a super duper wide stance, or a guy squatting 500 with a shoulder width stance going below parallel?  Is a 600 pound convention deadlift more impressive than a 600 pound sumo deadlift because they have to lift the bar higher?  It can all get very philosophical
> 
> My goal is to get into my silly singlet, put a t-shirt on underneath, wear my same old sneakers I train in every day, put some chalk on my hands, some powder on my legs, my wristband on my forearm, and just crank out whatever I can.  good luck to me




I'm one of the belly benching, high arching, wide stance squatting, sumo deadlifting lifters you refer to.  I'm not quite sure why you would want to increase your range of motion in any of the lifts.  "Let's see, I can squat 700 close stance but 750 with a wide stance, but I think I'll go to this meet and squat with a close stance."  I've never heard of a competitive lifter not trying to maximize his leverages.  

In addition, where do you draw the line with leverages?  There may be a midget at your meet with 1 foot arms.  Is he not allowed to lift because he has a 4 inch range of motion?

Also, gear has been arouind forever.  Back in the day when there was one fed, everyone used everything they could get their hands on to legally maximize their lifts.  There was no such thing as raw lifting.  Today you have guys in single ply feds knocking guys in multi-ply feds, but these same guys are getting 150 lbs out of their squat suits.  You have raw guys knocking geared guys, but they'll wear a belt that gives them 50 lbs in the squat.  

Trust me, good multi-ply lifters are in most cases also very good raw lifters.  If it makes you laugh how we do things then I welcome you to put a shirt on and put 500 lbs in your hands or 750 lbs on your back.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> I'm one of the belly benching, high arching, wide stance squatting, sumo deadlifting lifters you refer to.  I'm not quite sure why you would want to increase your range of motion in any of the lifts.  "Let's see, I can squat 700 close stance but 750 with a wide stance, but I think I'll go to this meet and squat with a close stance."  I've never heard of a competitive lifter not trying to maximize his leverages.
> 
> In addition, where do you draw the line with leverages?  There may be a midget at your meet with 1 foot arms.  Is he not allowed to lift because he has a 4 inch range of motion?
> 
> ...



I hope I didn't offend you, that wasn't my intention, you've answered a bunch of my questions in the past and the last thing I want to do is to bite the hand that feeds, I was just going off on a little rant, thats all.

We will just disagree in our methods, that's all.  In the world of powerlifting, I am sure I am in the minority anyway, so who cares what I think.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nov 28

Bench Press (Pinkies on rings)
135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 1
365 x miss
365 x miss
350 x 1

Neutral Grip DB Press
125s x 5
125s x 5

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5

*Well, this will be my last heavy bench before my meet next week.  And I'm not too thrilled about it.  I am sure Pete is having a nice chuckle right about now about this patheticness.  Anyway, it looks like for my meet I will go with 335 as my opener, followed by 350 and then for shits and giggles I will go for that 365 again.  I was hoping for more, but I really didn't have time to properly prepare for this meet and I trained like a complete idiot the past couple weeks anyway, so I'm sure that didn't help.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nov 30

Deadlifts
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 3
Add belt
405 x 1
455 x 1
475 x 1

Squats
315 x 3
325 x 3
340 x 2
365 x 1

Deadlifts weren't to max because of the meet on saturday.  I really want to get that 500 at the meet, so I am thinking about doing it as my second lift so I don't tire out too much before attempting it.  Maybe I will open with 465, then do 500, then do whatever because I probably won't get it anyway.

Wanted to get some moderately heavy squats in too before saturday.  They felt awesome considering they were just after a heavy deadlift.  Will open with 365 as it was pretty easy, then go to 405 and then whatever.

I ordered a pair of knee wraps last night to save my knees.  Believe it or not, I am also contemplating getting a Z-suit mostly for support and confidence, not necessarily for carryover.  From everything I've read, it seems like a good entry level suit and at $40 I can't go wrong.  Even if I just wear it with the straps down to get some support.  Especially since the Standard division in the SSA which I am competing in on Saturday allows Z-suits in the squat and blast shirts in the bench, so really it isn't even raw, and eventually if I keep competing I know I am going to get pissed off at losing to people in this gear if I don't wear it, so it's like peer pressure I guess, gotta fit in


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sure you'll do well.  Hopefully you have someone coming with you to take som pics and cheer you on!

NY is too far of a drive for me


----------



## biggfly (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck...just have fun. Shit, its your first meet, just go, lift heavy shit and enjoy and learn. No sport out there has one trained for weeks and just knocked it out of the park. Do what you do.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dec 1

Speed Bench
225 x 3 (6 sets)

Seated OH Press
190 x 5
190 x 5

Rear Laterals
50s x 10
50s x 10

Chinups
BW+50 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm sure you'll do well.  Hopefully you have someone coming with you to take som pics and cheer you on!
> 
> NY is too far of a drive for me



yeah, too bad you didn't live closer.  I don't even know if I'll be able to have  a cheering section, we're having a hard time getting a baby sitter, so my wife doesn't even know if she can come


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Good luck...just have fun. Shit, its your first meet, just go, lift heavy shit and enjoy and learn. No sport out there has one trained for weeks and just knocked it out of the park. Do what you do.



I am gonna have fun, don't worry.  If I hit my goal lifts, then the whole thing will be a success.  I want to hit at least a 405 squat, 500 deadlift, and 365 bench.  bench will be the toughest to get, I think I've got the others in the bag, but we'll see.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Dec 1, 2008)

whoa! im sorry i havent been checking this.... your doing a meet? when? thats awesome! good luck!


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Dec 1, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I am sure Pete is having a nice chuckle right about now about this patheticness.



No one on this end is laughing.  I only laugh at Pud because he has FuFu man pudding on his workout shirt.  Just understand that historically there was never raw lifting.  Even today's raw lifting isn't raw.  You have raw divisions that allow knee wraps, wrist wraps, belts, etc.  The problem with raw guys is that unless they walk on the platform without a belt or wraps, they are still lifting assisted.  You mentioned buying an Inzer Z-suit and wraps.  You'll see that this combination will add about 100 lbs to your squat once you learn the equipment.  This would hardly be raw lifting.  

Also understand that with respect to the geared guys, there is full understanding that we cannot hit the same numbers raw.  To me a 500 lb raw bench is more impressive than a 650 lb geared bench.  But keep in mind that both lifters had to bust their ass to get those numbers.  The shirt and the suits won't lift the weight for you.  In addition, it takes years of practice using gear.  I'm pretty good with my bench shirt but I'm still all over the place with my squat gear.  Each rep looks different.   Dave continues to struggle with his gear, especially his shirt.  

Also, I'm at a point in my career where it's extremely dangerous for me to lift heavy raw.  Either I use gear or I quit all together.  Last April I had the crazy idea that I would increase my raw bench.  Well, two weeks into it I managed to nearly blow my pec off.   I have to squat in loose briefs or my hips will explode.  Now these are briefs that I can break parallel with just the bar.  Any full range bench over 315 will blow my pec off.  I use a loose shirt that I can touch 135 with.  

I realize that some people rant about the geared guys, but there needs to be mutual respect.  You'll see that the gear whores at your meet will be more than happy to help you, whether you're lifting raw or not.  Good Luck


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> No one on this end is laughing.  I only laugh at Pud because he has FuFu man pudding on his workout shirt.  Just understand that historically there was never raw lifting.  Even today's raw lifting isn't raw.  You have raw divisions that allow knee wraps, wrist wraps, belts, etc.  The problem with raw guys is that unless they walk on the platform without a belt or wraps, they are still lifting assisted.  You mentioned buying an Inzer Z-suit and wraps.  You'll see that this combination will add about 100 lbs to your squat once you learn the equipment.  This would hardly be raw lifting.
> 
> Also understand that with respect to the geared guys, there is full understanding that we cannot hit the same numbers raw.  To me a 500 lb raw bench is more impressive than a 650 lb geared bench.  But keep in mind that both lifters had to bust their ass to get those numbers.  The shirt and the suits won't lift the weight for you.  In addition, it takes years of practice using gear.  I'm pretty good with my bench shirt but I'm still all over the place with my squat gear.  Each rep looks different.   Dave continues to struggle with his gear, especially his shirt.
> 
> ...



Thanks Pete.

I actually have come to the conclusion that I will have a totally different frame of mind for the gear after I witness this meet live.  Of course, even if I wanted to try to get into the gear stuff, I am going to have to take it real slow since I train alone in my basement, I envision to get the real benefits of gear training you need to be training at a gym with a good group of guys.

You mention your age and injury potential which is exactly the reason I am getting the z-suit (yes, I ordered it.  was gonna go with just briefs, but I figured for practically the same price I should go with something I can get protection as well as level the playing field if I compete in another SSA or similar ruled event).  Also, on the entry form for the meet, it says anyone competing in the Standard division would be eligible for a free blast shirt at the meet.  Now, if this is the case, I sent them my size 2 sizes too big, because I just wanted a loose shirt for shoulder protection, I have no intentions of getting into a shirt and shooting for 550+ bench presses in my basement!

And I guess you're right, I will be wearing my belt when I squat and deadlift, so I am not going raw huh?  Of course, my bench press will be raw, since I don't wear my belt and really only wear elbow sleeves to protect my elbows, but I don't think that gives any advantage anyway. 

you say a z-suit and wraps will give you 100 lbs on your squat? holy shit, i had no idea.  how about wraps alone?


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Dec 1, 2008)

About 25-50 lbs.  I don't get much, about 25.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 2, 2008)

Are you using the Z-suit in your meet? If so, is the meet this Saturday? If it is, I wouldn't plan on using the suit in the meet. Using any new suit for the first time in a meet, let alone your first meet isn't a good idea. You need to get used to the suit before using it in a meet. Maybe save the knees wraps til you use those a few times as well.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 3, 2008)

Seanp156 said:


> Are you using the Z-suit in your meet? If so, is the meet this Saturday? If it is, I wouldn't plan on using the suit in the meet. Using any new suit for the first time in a meet, let alone your first meet isn't a good idea. You need to get used to the suit before using it in a meet. Maybe save the knees wraps til you use those a few times as well.



Oh no, I wasn't planning on wearing the suit on saturday, I may do some stupid things, but not that stupid .  Besides, it didn't even arrive yet, but I will probably have it in time for my first squat session after the meet.  

Am I going to be able to even put this thing on by myself without help??


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dec 3

Last workout before the meet on Saturday.  I did 3 sets of hypers with 50 lbs, a couple sets of GHR's and I worked up to my bench opener of 335, I wanted to just work on form one more time before Saturday.

So this looks to be the numbers for Saturday:
Squat: 365, 385, 405
Bench: 335, 355, 365
Deads: 450, 475, 500

Decided to go conservative since I've never done a meet before.  The openers I can hit with my eyes closed, I should be fine with the squat and deads for the second lift, bench might be close to all I have, and I will probably miss the 365 bench, maybe get the 405 squat and have the best chance to hit the 500 deadlift.  So if I hit all my second lifts at least, I will have a 1215 total.  Someone in the know clue me in as to how good that is for a 215 pound lifter going with just a belt in squats and deads.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 3, 2008)

DO IT!!

We'll be watching


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2008)

I hope you are sleeping.  

Get 'em tomorrow


----------



## katt (Dec 5, 2008)

I need to go to one of those meets, that would be awesome to see!

Good luck!


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 5, 2008)

good luck.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey man, not to start up a fight, but whats with Pete coming into YOUR journal to defend HIS beliefs.  Fuck him.  Yeah I said it.

If I made a thread that said that I dont believe in gear or steroids for that matter, then anyone can come after me.  But in my journal?  

No fucking way.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2008)

OH!  I was supposed to ask about the journal too!




Stewart20 said:


> Nov 19
> 
> Bench Press
> 135 x 8
> ...




I know this post is an older one, but it was the first one I wanted to ask about.  


For singles, how long do you rest in between them?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2008)

good luck!!!

patrick


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 6, 2008)

Goodluck pushing and pulling immense amount of weight!


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Dec 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Hey man, not to start up a fight, but whats with Pete coming into YOUR journal to defend HIS beliefs.  Fuck him.  Yeah I said it.
> 
> If I made a thread that said that I dont believe in gear or steroids for that matter, then anyone can come after me.  But in my journal?
> 
> No fucking way.



Let's see, you state you don't want to start a fight but you just did.  Not sure what you're trying to start here pal, but this was a simple disagreement between us regarding methods of training and competing.  If you knew anything about powerlifting, you would know that there is heated debate and hatred on the internet between the raw and geared lifters thanks to keyboard tough guys like you who stir up shit.  If you bothered reading the subsequent posts, you would see that there is mutual respect between Stewart and me.  In fact, respect was never lost.  He's one of the few strong guys on this board who actually busts his ass and has the balls to go out on the platform and compete today.  What the fuck have you done?

In addition, what does it matter where he states his beliefs?  If you state your beliefs in a thread about gear and steroids, I can defend it in that thread, but if you make the same statements in your journal, I can't defend it there?  What the fuck are you smoking?  In addition, where did you read that we ever debated steroid use?  I'm lifetime drug free.  Sean is drug free.  Deadlift Dave is drug free.  Let's see  you go to a real job, pay your mortgage, raise your kids and then put up the numbers we do at our age.  How about you start putting some work in at the gym instead of running your mouth on the internet.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry to hijack your journal, Stewart.  Let us know how you did today. I need to talk to you about some stuff you did leading up to your meet.  I didn't want to say anything to fuck with your head prior to your meet.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks to everyone who stopped by and wished me luck, I appreciate it all!

Well, I am back from the meet and I am completely SHOT right now, damn that shit takes its toll on you.  I competed in the 220 "standard" division, which is kind of raw, but they still allow blast shirts and z-suits, nothing more than that, oh and of course a belt and knee wraps.  I just used a belt, I was thinking about the wraps, but decided against them.  Here's how I did:
squat: 350, 385, 410 (miss)
bench: 335, 365 (miss), 365 (miss)
deadlift: 450, 500, 520

Squats went as planned, I knew 400 would be tough for me, and I guess for the third attempt I said screw it and tried, but didn't get much out of the hole.  Bench was a disappointment, I nailed the 335, then aimed for 365 as a goal for the day and got stuck a little more than half way up.  Instead of dropping to something like 350, I tried it again and missed worse this time.  Oh well, I am not breaking any total records here, so who cares.  But everything was redeemed on the deadlifts.  Holy shit, this was the best deadlifting session of my life.  450 FLEW off the floor, I even surprised myself, then I went right to 500 and then that FLEW off the floor too, I was kind of laughing after cause I couldn't believe it.  Then I noticed I ripped a callous (sp?) off of BOTH hands, not severe, but I didn't want to really make it bad on the 3rd attempt, so I wrapped tape around my hands and went for 520, and got it with a bit of effort.  Needless to say, I am quite happy with them.  

So I got a 1240 total with just a belt, not bad for my first time.  I have videos of all my lifts, and I'll post them later.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Hey man, not to start up a fight, but whats with Pete coming into YOUR journal to defend HIS beliefs.  Fuck him.  Yeah I said it.
> 
> If I made a thread that said that I dont believe in gear or steroids for that matter, then anyone can come after me.  But in my journal?
> 
> No fucking way.



It's cool, everything he said in his reply is pretty much spot on, we were just having friendly disagreements.  After seeing an actual meet with guys competing in gear, I still want to try to go raw as long as I can stay injury free, but it's like he said, eventually you reach a point where you NEED to use gear for your own protection, hopefully I have a while to go before I get there, but I can already see the need for shoulder and chest protection while doing heavy benches.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> OH!  I was supposed to ask about the journal too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I was doing lighter singles (around 80-85% of max) I usually rested for about 2 min between sets.  When I got up to 90 and 95%, I rested longer, generally at least 3 min.


----------



## DLDave (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice job, those are strong pulls, particularly after max squat and bench efforts.  Congrats on a successful meet, even if you didn't hit all of your goals this time.

Just so you know, you can't take an attempt that is lower than your previous attempt, so you couldn't have dropped to 350 for your third bench.  Anyways, you've got some experience under your belt now, which will be valuable if you decide to stick with competing.  Some adjustments to your training and I think you'll have some real nice progress next time out.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations!  I'm happy that you're happy!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> Sorry to hijack your journal, Stewart.  Let us know how you did today. I need to talk to you about some stuff you did leading up to your meet.  I didn't want to say anything to fuck with your head prior to your meet.



I can't wait for this considering I probably did everything WRONG leading up to it, but I have an excuse that I really wasn't properly planning for this meet, it just came up.  Next time I do one, I will be more prepared.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations on a successful meet and the big deadlift.  A couple of things about your training leading up to the meet.  You were benching and deadlifting too often leading up to your meet.  I was surprised with the big deadlift considering you pulled 3 or 4 times in the last 2 weeks.  Perhaps since you were pulling less than 90% max is how you came up with the big dead.  

My problem is that I tend to train my pull too heavy too soon going into a meet.  I'm still learning that I need to back off on this lift.  At my last meet, I  pulled AND squatted too heavy too close to my meet.  As a result, my squats felt heavy as shit on meet day and my pull was a disaster.  However, my heaviest bench training for this meet was 495, which I did two weeks out.  One week out I only went to 425 and shut it down.  At the meet I ended up getting a PR 540.  Yes, Dave, I'm adding 5 lbs for that 50 lb bar.

Also, you don't want to take a bench opener only 3 days out from your meet.  This may be why you missed the 365.  Also, like Dave said, if you miss a weight at a meet, you can't decrease the bar weight for any subsequent attempts.  As you get older and stronger, all your max effort work for the squat and bench should be completed 2 weeks before a meet.  It's OK to take a bench opener or maybe a last bench warm-up 7 days out but you don't want to do any of the big 3 the week of a meet.  It's ok to do some ab work and other nickel and dime shit the week of a meet to keep the blood flowing but that's it.  You're not going to get any stronger those last two weeks by training heavy so the better thing to do is just rest.  

Also, the number one mistake you want to avoid now is resuming training too heavy immediately after a meet.  This is how you get injured because you're already beat up training for the meet and competing in it.  Immediately after my last three meets, I resumed training too soon and too heavy because I was anxious to either fix mistakes I made in a meet or improve on a good lift I made in a meet.  All three times this resulting in an injury that set me back  several weeks.  Take a few weeks off from heavy lifting, but don't stop training.    You've been doing the same thing, singles reps, for a while now.  It's probably time to change things up a bit.  Start hitting some moderate rep shit to get your conditioning back then get back at it.

Congratulations and get ready for your next one.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2008)

chiquita6683 said:


> Congratulations!  I'm happy that you're happy!



Thanks!  I keep watching clips of my 520 deadlift because frankly, I just can't believe I got it.  Now it's on to 600 

By the way, you look so different in your new avatar then you do in the picture in your gallery, it looks like 2 diffferent people, I think I like the long hair better


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Dec 6, 2008)

Here are some good articles on raw benching:

Six Hundred Pounds of Raw Bench

Raw Bench Pressing - 10 Things You Need To Know


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> Congratulations on a successful meet and the big deadlift.  A couple of things about your training leading up to the meet.  You were benching and deadlifting too often leading up to your meet.  I was surprised with the big deadlift considering you pulled 3 or 4 times in the last 2 weeks.  Perhaps since you were pulling less than 90% max is how you came up with the big dead.
> 
> My problem is that I tend to train my pull too heavy too soon going into a meet.  I'm still learning that I need to back off on this lift.  At my last meet, I  pulled AND squatted too heavy too close to my meet.  As a result, my squats felt heavy as shit on meet day and my pull was a disaster.  However, my heaviest bench training for this meet was 495, which I did two weeks out.  One week out I only went to 425 and shut it down.  At the meet I ended up getting a PR 540.  Yes, Dave, I'm adding 5 lbs for that 50 lb bar.
> 
> ...



thinking and looking back, I definitely overdid it on the bench, no question, so I will be taking a look at my bench training and fixing that.  Also, I am almost contemplating just becoming a bencher/deadlifter and skipping the squats, at least for now while I am doing things raw.  On the 410 squat attempt, I actually felt my hips afterwards feeling like they were ripping apart and I really didn't like that feeling at all.  So my choices are to drop it for now, just have a squat day and do reps all the time instead of maxing, or get some gear, and well, I am not ready yet.  What do you think about that?  Is that a smart idea or silly?

I know this flies in the face of everything every champion lifter does, but honestly I just feel better when I keep going and don't back off.  I feel worse when I back off.  Do you know how hard it was for me not to squat or deadlift for a week?  Silly, but it was tough for me.  All those singles I have been doing have been working wonders for me on the squat and deadlift, like I said I think I overdid it on the bench, but I am probably going to give it another shot.  My body really responds well to low reps, and not so much to high reps.  Yes, my conditioning probably sucks, but I am getting stronger, so it's a minor inconvenience right now.

When I get back into things, I think i am gonna go back to the singles training for deads and bench, and do rep work for the squat.  4 days per week, one singles dead day, one singles bench day, one squat rep/assistance day, and one bench rep/assistance day.  Bear in mind it seems like a lot of singles, but I am going from 80% of max to 95% of max and back to 80%.  80% is something I can lift like at least 5 or 6 times, so just doing one rep acts as a kind of deload for me.  I really wasn't tired or overworked doing them, maybe just on bench because I doubled up the bench days, but going forward I will just do it once a week.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2008)

520 deadlift.  this was my third attempt.






YouTube Video


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Dec 6, 2008)

Breifs will fix the hip problem in the squat.  You don't need to use gangster briefs.  Inzer sells a brief called Power Pants.  They cost about $50.  You would probably be a size 36-38.  They'll protect your hips while squatting but they don't give you much pop, maybe 30-40 lbs.  I do 90% of my squat and deadlift training in these briefs.

You don't have to stop training, just back off on the percentages for a while.  For the squat, we normally use about 50% bar weight but we are constantly adding bands or chains, changing bars, changing box heights, etc.

Instead of having a separate squat and deadlift day and since you're going to keep your squats light for a while, just pull heavy on the days that you  squat, but don't pull heavy every week.  Maybe every other week but do different deadlift variations.  On the alternate day, do a lot of lower back conditioning for higher reps like back extensions, pull thrus, ghr's, reverse hypers etc.

Singles for the big three are fine if they work for you but your assistance work should be for higher reps.  You may want to speed bench on your alternate bench day.   Your program could go something like this:

Day 1:  Squat every week/heavy deadlift movement every other week

Day 3:  Heavy bench/lockout work,  upper back assistance

Day 5:  Lower back assistance and speed deads every few weeks.

Day 7:  Speed bench, shoulders/upper back assistance


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Dec 6, 2008)

Good pull.  A couple of things.  Your hands are a bit too far apart.  Pull your feet a little bit closer so your hands are hanging straight down.  This will shorten your range of motion a tad.  Secondly,  lose the gym shoes and get some chuck taylors or wrestling shoes.  The shoes you had on probably have a one inch heal.  The heel prevents you from pulling back.  Chucks have a flat sole and will get you closer to the ground to shorten your range of motion.  Also, as soon as the bar clears your knees, thrust your hips forward as hard and as fast as you can.  You're also pulling mostly with your lower back, which indicates weak hamstrings and glutes so start hitting those hypers and ghr's hard so you can keep your butt down.  Finally, get that head up higher and keep it up.  It will help keep your back from rounding.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice job  

520 is great!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Dec 6, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Thanks!  I keep watching clips of my 520 deadlift because frankly, I just can't believe I got it.  Now it's on to 600
> 
> By the way, you look so different in your new avatar then you do in the picture in your gallery, it looks like 2 diffferent people, I think I like the long hair better



yea i did the pic in the gallery years ago when i 1st came to IM and i had short blond hair, now i cant figure out how to put pictures in the gallery. it says they are all too big


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 6, 2008)

Good job Stewart.  Fuck missing 365.  You attained a great deadlift number AND a great squat number...which to me is a higher achievement.

As for PetetheCock, I will not longer use your thread for attack.  But hes my new favorite fat enemy.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 6, 2008)

Good job man!

I watched your 335 bench video too.  You put that weight up so easy, I'm surprised you didn't get 365.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes, the 335 looked easy.  I'm surprised you missed 365.  That's a pretty long bench stroke, longer than Dave's.


----------



## DLDave (Dec 7, 2008)

That would be because his pinkies appear to be inside the rings.  During your training, move your grip out for your heavy work, ideally index fingers on the rings, which is the widest legal grip you can take.  It will take some adjustment if you're used to a narrower grip, but eventually you'll reduce your range of motion and also put you in a more powerful position by incorporating your stronger back muscles and relying less on triceps.

If you have video of the 365, if would be good to see that as well, so we can give some advice on what went wrong.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> Breifs will fix the hip problem in the squat.  You don't need to use gangster briefs.  Inzer sells a brief called Power Pants.  They cost about $50.  You would probably be a size 36-38.  They'll protect your hips while squatting but they don't give you much pop, maybe 30-40 lbs.  I do 90% of my squat and deadlift training in these briefs.
> 
> You don't have to stop training, just back off on the percentages for a while.  For the squat, we normally use about 50% bar weight but we are constantly adding bands or chains, changing bars, changing box heights, etc.
> 
> ...



I like this plan actually.  A couple of tweaks here and there and I think it's a solid plan.  Although, I doubt I need lockout work at this point, I need more low end/middle range work.

About the briefs.  Now, if I use these in training, then go to another meet and have to go raw, won't that be a problem?  I won't have a suit to wear on the day of the meet, and I am sure you can't wear briefs in a raw division (although, the meet yesterday, you could wear the z-suit in the standard division, which is weird to me cause if you are going to wear that, why not just wear a single ply suit and compete in that?)

But if I do have the confidence and protection, I might keep heavy squats around for a little while longer, using my singles approach and just alternate deads and squats on that day every week.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> Good pull.  A couple of things.  Your hands are a bit too far apart.  Pull your feet a little bit closer so your hands are hanging straight down.  This will shorten your range of motion a tad.  Secondly,  lose the gym shoes and get some chuck taylors or wrestling shoes.  The shoes you had on probably have a one inch heal.  The heel prevents you from pulling back.  Chucks have a flat sole and will get you closer to the ground to shorten your range of motion.  Also, as soon as the bar clears your knees, thrust your hips forward as hard and as fast as you can.  You're also pulling mostly with your lower back, which indicates weak hamstrings and glutes so start hitting those hypers and ghr's hard so you can keep your butt down.  Finally, get that head up higher and keep it up.  It will help keep your back from rounding.



I could tell the first time I watched the video that I screwed up the form, but really I have yet to see someone who pulls a really heavy deadlift (for there ability) use the correct textbook form.

I just got in the mindset that I was going to pull that fucker up as fast and as forcefully as I could, while staying as tight as I could.  I know my lower back is probably stronger than my hamstrings, it's not like I want to make a habit of using my back that much, trust me, and I am certainly feeling it today, talk about sore!  Plus, I was also worried about my grip on this attempt with the tape on my hands, so I am actually really surprised I was able to hang on like that.

The guy who went last in my flight was a certified nut job.  He pulled like 650 on his first attempt, then went for 700 on his second and nailed it, although I think in his pre-lift rage he must have psyched himself up way too much and when he finished his pull, dropped the bar and looked at his hand only to see a bloody mess where I am sure were once callouses across his hand, he must have ripped 3 of them clean off.  He still attempted his third lift with his hand all taped up, but couldn't get the bar off the ground.  He was quite pissed off.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice job
> 
> 520 is great!



it was nice to actually hit one of my goals for the day, I wouldn't say a 385 squat is disappointing, but I really wanted over 400, and bench, well, that was just a big letdown, so this lift helped make up for the poor bench.

how is everything on the baby front??


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Good job Stewart.  Fuck missing 365.  You attained a great deadlift number AND a great squat number...which to me is a higher achievement.
> 
> As for PetetheCock, I will not longer use your thread for attack.  But hes my new favorite fat enemy.



trust me though, I am a bit pissed off about missing that bench number.  that has been my short term goal forever, and I just can't seem to get it.  How the hell am I going to get to 405 if I can't get 365?

PLus I always brag about being a good bencher, yeah, well maybe not so much anymore.  I think in the beginning before I started squatting and deadlifting regularly, my bench made bigger improvements because I has less recovery issues, add in those big movements, and I guess it all takes its toll on you.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> Good job man!
> 
> I watched your 335 bench video too.  You put that weight up so easy, I'm surprised you didn't get 365.



Thanks!  335 was quite easy, I have no idea how the extra 30 pounds just killed me so much.  I am going to post the video of the 365 miss, I want the experts to tell me what to do to get past this sticking point.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2008)

here is the 365 debacle.






YouTube Video


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> Yes, the 335 looked easy.  I'm surprised you missed 365.  That's a pretty long bench stroke, longer than Dave's.



i told you I don't arch too much.  pretty sure if I ever figure that one out i would easily have this weight


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> here is the 365 debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was it coming back down?  It looked like they gave up on you before you did.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Was it coming back down?  It looked like they gave up on you before you did.



no, I was just stuck there, could have stayed there for 5 minutes probably (well not really), but it wasn't going down, it just wasn't going up.  I guess they know when you aren't gonna get it, so they just did me a favor instead of me busting my nuts to keep trying.

It was a fun day though.   long, tiring, somewhat boring (long stretches of time doing nothing), warming up is a bitch, pretty much on all of my lifts I was done with my last warmup and then didn't lift for another minimum of 30 minutes.  Problem was if you didn't start when the other guys started, before you knew it they were up to 4 plates on the deadlift for example, and you missed your lighter attempts.  other than stripping the bar down every time and maybe pissing them off (I know, I know, who cares right), I just went with the flow.  Bench was the worst because they decided to give everyone in a shirt an attempt or two on the competition bench, so even though I went first in my flight, I was waiting for a good 45 minutes between my last 315 warmup and my 335 attempt.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Dec 7, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I like this plan actually.  A couple of tweaks here and there and I think it's a solid plan.  Although, I doubt I need lockout work at this point, I need more low end/middle range work.
> 
> About the briefs.  Now, if I use these in training, then go to another meet and have to go raw, won't that be a problem?  I won't have a suit to wear on the day of the meet, and I am sure you can't wear briefs in a raw division (although, the meet yesterday, you could wear the z-suit in the standard division, which is weird to me cause if you are going to wear that, why not just wear a single ply suit and compete in that?)
> 
> But if I do have the confidence and protection, I might keep heavy squats around for a little while longer, using my singles approach and just alternate deads and squats on that day every week.




If you're going to compete raw in the squat, you don't want to rely on briefs too much.  If your hips are bothering you, you might want to bring your stance in a tad.  From looking at the 365 bench video, you missed that almost at the top, which is primarily triceps.  I've never seen a raw bench missed that high before.  Usually a raw bencher misses the lift off his chest. 

Also, if  you find yourself completing your warm-ups too early in a meet, it's ok to take another warm-up with something like 285-295.  45 minutes to wait for you to be called up to the platform is too long.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> If you're going to compete raw in the squat, you don't want to rely on briefs too much.  If your hips are bothering you, you might want to bring your stance in a tad. * From looking at the 365 bench video, you missed that almost at the top, which is primarily triceps.  I've never seen a raw bench missed that high before.  Usually a raw bencher misses the lift off his chest. *
> 
> Also, if  you find yourself completing your warm-ups too early in a meet, it's ok to take another warm-up with something like 285-295.  45 minutes to wait for you to be called up to the platform is too long.



first time for everything huh?  Honestly, that's always where I get stuck when I attempt a weight I think I can get but just miss it.   So you think that's triceps huh?  Interesting, I would have never thought that.  So more floor presses and such huh?


----------



## biggfly (Dec 7, 2008)

Big Props to you Stew...you workout alone, in your basement, with none of the gear that probably all your competitors have access to(bands, chains, a training partner/crew, boards, etc etc) yet still have the balls to get on the platform head to head. Hats off dude...


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Big Props to you Stew...you workout alone, in your basement, with none of the gear that probably all your competitors have access to(bands, chains, a training partner/crew, boards, etc etc) yet still have the balls to get on the platform head to head. Hats off dude...



I appreciate that, thank you.  I do what I can right now, hopefully in a few years (before I get too old to keep doing this stuff) I will be in a better position to join a powerlifting gym and get to train with a crew and really make some progress.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Dec 7, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> first time for everything huh?  Honestly, that's always where I get stuck when I attempt a weight I think I can get but just miss it.   So you think that's triceps huh?  Interesting, I would have never thought that.  So more floor presses and such huh?



It could have been a fatigue thing as well.  Many times lifts are missed at the top because you're simply tired.  Try floor presses, 1 or 2 board benches and speed work.  Speed benching will help you force the bar through lock-out.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2008)

OK, holy shit, I just tried on the Z-suit that I ordered, damn that thing just killed my thighs in the openings.  The leg openings are like the size of my arms, it's ridiculous.  Are the real deal squat suits like this uncomfortable, because I can't imagine anything feeling worse than this z-suit, and if that's the case, fuck it, I'm getting a squat suit.  I also wrapped my knees up and waddled around my basement for a couple of minutes in these things, how the hell do you guys do it?  Bending into the squat position was pure torture on my legs, the suit just ripped into my thighs, they still hurt now, 30 minutes later--and this is with no weight on my back.  I am anxious/curious to see what happens with weight and this suit.  Is this pain really worth 50 extra pounds on my squat?  DO you guys wear these to deadlift too, because it was damn near impossible to bend into starting position, I can see how it would help, but getting to the bar was a nightmare.

It was an interesting endeavor to say the least.  I was hanging off of my dip bars squeezing into the thing.  Getting it on is like a max effort workout in itself.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> OK, holy shit, I just tried on the Z-suit that I ordered, damn that thing just killed my thighs in the openings.  The leg openings are like the size of my arms, it's ridiculous.  Are the real deal squat suits like this uncomfortable, because I can't imagine anything feeling worse than this z-suit, and if that's the case, fuck it, I'm getting a squat suit.  I also wrapped my knees up and waddled around my basement for a couple of minutes in these things, how the hell do you guys do it?  Bending into the squat position was pure torture on my legs, the suit just ripped into my thighs, they still hurt now, 30 minutes later--and this is with no weight on my back.  I am anxious/curious to see what happens with weight and this suit.  Is this pain really worth 50 extra pounds on my squat?  DO you guys wear these to deadlift too, because it was damn near impossible to bend into starting position, I can see how it would help, but getting to the bar was a nightmare.
> 
> It was an interesting endeavor to say the least.  I was hanging off of my dip bars squeezing into the thing.  Getting it on is like a max effort workout in itself.



It might help to put in on inside out at first too... Turn the suit inside out, put the legs on first and get them as high as you want them on your thighs. Make sure the tag's in the back, and pull the rest of the suit up until it's not inside out anymore. Pete told me that one. Also, you might want to leave the straps down. I've never even squatted with the straps up on mine.


----------



## DLDave (Dec 7, 2008)

I've never worn a Z-suit, but my briefs and Metal squatter are hardly something I want to sit around the house in.  They leave some very nice marks on my legs each time I wear them.  They will stretch out a bit to fit your body better each time you wear them.  The wraps are the same, when they're wrapped properly they're terribly uncomfortable, to the point where your legs will go numb if you wear them too long.  The purpose of the gear is to force you into an upright position, and anytime you make a movement against it, it is going to be difficult and probably painful.  You'll get used to it though


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2008)

Seanp156 said:


> It might help to put in on inside out at first too... Turn the suit inside out, put the legs on first and get them as high as you want them on your thighs. Make sure the tag's in the back, and pull the rest of the suit up until it's not inside out anymore. Pete told me that one. Also, you might want to leave the straps down. I've never even squatted with the straps up on mine.



well, i managed to get it on straps and all, but damn it hurt so much just to squat down without any weight.  I'd have to imagine that this is what you get for $40, the $150 suits have to feel at least a tiny bit better right?


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2008)

Great deadlift!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2008)

Was the deadlift Conventional?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Was the deadlift Conventional?



did you not see the video???


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 8, 2008)

fufu said:


> Great deadlift!



thanks, fufu.  next stop 600


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> did you not see the video???



no!  Just the bench.  Looking now..


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2008)

Just stopping in quickly to see how the meet went.  I'd say very well.    I'll check back later to watch the vids.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 9, 2008)

Dec 9

Squats (wide stance)
135 x 8
225 x 6
Add Z-suit straps down
275 x 2
315 x 1
345 x 1
Straps up + belt
375 x 1 (2 sets)

Raw Paused Squats (narrower stance)
225 x 5
235 x 5
245 x 5
255 x 5

GHR
3 sets of 10


*Thoughts.  Well, first time in the suit, and, well, now I can see how people put up huge numbers on the squat.  Bear in mind I am using a $40 squat suit vs. the good ones that cost $150, and I am using puny weights compared to the good squatters, but let me tell you something, those 375s weren't even a fricken struggle.  It was actually harder ON THE WAY DOWN then it was to get the weight up.  Once I hit the bottom, it was like a smoke show, cake walk, and any other comment you can insert for "easy".  Compare this to my 385 squat at the meet where I was busting a nut or two to get that up, this was a joke.  Only problem is my legs hurt so much from where the suit was digging in, they hurt without even touching them.

Question for the PL crew here:  Today's weight was about 95% of my meet max plus 10 pounds (for estimation purposes).  Since I nailed these, my plan calls for me to add 10 pounds to this estimated max, making it 405, and going down to 85% of this for 6 singles next squat workout.  Should I wear the suit for the 85% and 90% days as well as the heavy 95% day like today?  I figure it would be good to practice in the suit, even if the weight is really light.  What do you guys think?


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> thanks, fufu.  next stop 600



excellent.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 10, 2008)

Dec 10

Bench Press (Index finger on rings)
135 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 2
325 x 1 (4 sets)
*Practiced powerlifter bench form today, bringing the bar down to my upper belly with a wide grip and pressing back up from there.  I discovered that if I slightly lift my head up as I am lowering the bar, I feel like I am incorporating my back into the lift, which I think is a good sign.  I've seen other people doing it (lifting their head) and I found it really helps you to concentrate on getting your lats involved.  As for the lift itself, these were all paused as in a meet, and they were really hard with this new form for me.  325 was a struggle where if I benched it my regular way, it is too easy.

I ordered a HD Blast shirt from Inzer the other day, one size too big and with an open back.  I called them up and told them I mainly wanted protection and something I could put on by myself, they recommended the HD Blast for now with the open back.  You know in a few months from now I will be doing this in a real deal bench shirt, if it makes a difference like the squat suit did, forget about it.

Raw 4-Board Press
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
*Moved my grip to middle finger on rings and felt much better that way, will try this out on the next bench day.  Starting to focus more on triceps now, as Pete thinks that why I bombed my 365 lift at the meet.  Obviously, I have off the chest strength, just no mid range.  So I will do these for a while, and then on my bench assist day, I can do DB presses for the low end, floor presses for the mid range/triceps, and shoulder presses for my shoulders and tris.

Rear Laterals
50s x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dec 12

Deadlifts
135 x 8
225 x 4
315 x 2
405 x 1
450 x 1 (4 sets)

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

Bodyweight Pullups
3 sets of disappointment


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Bodyweight Pullups
> 3 sets of disappointment


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 12, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Dec 10
> 
> Bench Press (Index finger on rings)
> 135 x 8
> ...





I do this too.  I don't know why but I feel so much more powerful when I do this.  People at the gym give me shit for it all the time.  But I don't care, it works for me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2008)

Dec 13--Bench Assist

Floor Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 5
225 x 10

Stopped here because I felt an annoying pain in my right pec tendon, the one that is in my armpit area, then I started thinking if I keep this up I am gonna tear the fucker.  This has happened before on the same side, but has generally gone away without doing much differently, but obviously something is not right.  I think the floor press actually aggrivates it more than regular bench, so yeah, time to axe the floor press.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 13, 2008)

Aw man that blows.  I love floor pressing.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 14, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> 520 deadlift. this was my third attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Holy shit.. I didn't know you competed.  Reading all these replies it seems like everything's going well.. damn proud to see that.. I would like to do one of these one day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 14, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Dec 13--Bench Assist
> 
> Floor Press
> 135 x 8
> ...


 
I was going to do Floor Pressing tomorrow as my heavy first push exercise in replace of the bench because the bench kind of hurts my shoulder and the Floor Press hasn't so far...  Thoughts..


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Holy shit.. I didn't know you competed.  Reading all these replies it seems like everything's going well.. damn proud to see that.. I would like to do one of these one day.




it was fun, definitely recommend it, even if just for shits and giggles.  I was very disappointed with my bench that day, but fortunately I got that monster (for me) deadlift to make up for it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I was going to do Floor Pressing tomorrow as my heavy first push exercise in replace of the bench because the bench kind of hurts my shoulder and the Floor Press hasn't so far...  Thoughts..



I love floor pressing, I would recommend it to anyone, I am not going to be doing them for a while cause of my tendon issue, but I would try them, because everyone says they are easier on your shoulders, blah, blah, blah, I think they are just as bad if not worse than regular bench press.  To me, the stopping when your arms hit the floor causes more stress because in effect you are doing a paused bench on each rep, and in that regard, I think they are more stressful than a regular touch and go bench press.

But try them out and proceed carefully until you know your shoulder won't bother you doing them.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dec 16

Squats
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Deadlifts
325 x 5
325 x 5
325 x 5

Seated OH Press
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5

Decided to "start off" with a Starr 5x5 for my training for my next meet on March 7.  I am going to adopt the policy of getting stronger on lots of reps of moderate to heavy weights as opposed to heavy singles.  I will attempt to make it to the intensification phase of 3x3 for a few weeks, and then maybe peak to singles on the powerlifts only.  Started on day 2 of week 1 to give my pec another 2 days off, and I can reevaluate on thursday.  If it bothers me during a bench warmup, I will lay off the bench until day 1 of week 2 which would be sunday.  I will stay off until I feel I am ready to go.  I will continue to run the rest of the routine as planned.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 18, 2008)

Dec 18

Squats
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 4
270 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
160 x 5

*Wore z-suit with straps down for squats.  I reinvented my stance and it is wider now, no I wore it primarily for the protection to my hips.  Honestly, this suit game me really nothing at the bottom, I didn't feel any noticable rebound in the hole, although I did feel safer and more sure of my reps.

*Pec tendon still funky.  It isn't hindering my strength, it is just bothering me, and I have this nonsense in my head about rupturing the tendon and having to get surgery to reattach my pec to my shoulder.  Will monitor, I guess a good thing about choosing this routine is the lack of max singles, although, they do say these things usually happen during the 135 warmup sets


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Dec 18
> 
> Squats
> 285 x 5
> ...





Be careful dude


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah, I am carefully monitoring the situation.  Naturally the bench shirt that I ordered last week came today about 5 minutes after I was done benching, otherwise I would have used it.  I did try it on afterwards, and I threw up a 275 and 315 rep, and aside from the thing digging into the back of my arms and giving me lines and bruises, it did what it was supposed to do, which was provide some support.

The thing is a size too big, and I am positive I didn't put it on totally correct, but I was able to touch my chest with 225 on the bar, to give you an idea that it wasn't so tight.  It did feel like it protected and or supported the entire area from my upper arms to my pecs, so that is good because that's all I wanted it for, much like my squat suit, good support, good confidence, but not much in the way of an advantage.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I love floor pressing, I would recommend it to anyone, I am not going to be doing them for a while cause of my tendon issue, but I would try them, because everyone says they are easier on your shoulders, blah, blah, blah, I think they are just as bad if not worse than regular bench press.  To me, the stopping when your arms hit the floor causes more stress because in effect you are doing a paused bench on each rep, and in that regard, I think they are more stressful than a regular touch and go bench press.
> 
> But try them out and proceed carefully until you know your shoulder won't bother you doing them.



I agree with what you said about floor presses.  When the bar hits your chest, there can be a little give before the bar completely stops.  There isn't any give once the elbows meets the floor.

When I do them, I try to lower the bar very slowly so as to avoid that abrupt stopping point.  I haven't noticed any difference wrt shoulders, though.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 19, 2008)

Dec 19

Squats
Warmups
200 x 5
240 x 4
240 x 4
280 x 3
280 x 3
Add Z-suit straps down
320 x 2
320 x 2
320 x 2
320 x 2
320 x 2

Bench Press
Warmups
175 x 5
210 x 4
245 x 3
245 x 3
Add Inzer HD Blast
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3

Side Laterals
20s x 10
20s x 10
20s x 10

Squats
200 x 5
240 x 5
280 x 4
280 x 4
280 x 4
280 x 4
280 x 4

I decided to use my suits on any weights that are 80% or higher of my max, and the bench shirt maybe more depending on how my pec feels.  The shirt completely protects my tendon, I love that I can use this and still train heavy.  Some might say to rest it up, I say bah, if I can use this and keep training, besides I am training for powerlifting now, so sooner or later I'm gonna have to use one anyway, so this is as good a time as any to start.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 19, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I agree with what you said about floor presses.  When the bar hits your chest, there can be a little give before the bar completely stops.  There isn't any give once the elbows meets the floor.
> 
> When I do them, I try to lower the bar very slowly so as to avoid that abrupt stopping point.  I haven't noticed any difference wrt shoulders, though.





Me too.  I bring the bar down in an ultra slow-mo fashion and that seems pretty comfortable to me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2008)

Dec 21

Deadlifts
260 x 4
315 x 4
365 x 3
365 x 3
415 x 3
415 x 3
415 x 3

Bench Press
175 x 6
210 x 5
245 x 4
245 x 4
265 x 3
265 x 3
280 x 2
280 x 2
265 x 3
265 x 3
245 x 4
225 x 6
210 x 8
175 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2008)

You must be tired from typing all those sets.........LOL


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 22, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> You must be tired from typing all those sets.........LOL




haha, yeah I took a page out of your book 

hows mommy and the baby doing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> haha, yeah I took a page out of your book
> 
> hows mommy and the baby doing?



That's right....

Mommy and Miller are doing fine.  None of us are sleeping much - except for Miller.  He sleeps all day long then he is up from 3AM - 6AM


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 23, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> That's right....
> 
> Mommy and Miller are doing fine.  None of us are sleeping much - except for Miller.  He sleeps all day long then he is up from 3AM - 6AM



Yeah, I am NOT looking forward to that one bit.  I am also not looking forward to next september when mommy goes back to work and I will be home all day with a 3 year old and a 4 month old!  

kill. me. now.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 23, 2008)

Dec 23

Bench Press
Warmups
175 x 5
210 x 4
245 x 3
245 x 3
Add Inzer HD Blast
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3

Squats
200 x 5
240 x 4
Add belt
280 x 3
280 x 3
Add Inzer Z-suit straps down
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3

Bench Press
195 x 5
225 x 4
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3

Rear Laterals
50s x 5
(done after every other bench set)


wk1 d3


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 23, 2008)

dang that looks like one hell of a workout how can you even do that?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 23, 2008)

Rubes11 said:


> dang that looks like one hell of a workout how can you even do that?



Yeah, it's pretty long, but it's not so bad because everything is based off of percentages of max and today, for example, the heaviest sets only reached 80% of max, so you figure you have 5 or 6 sets of 3 with a bunch of warmup sets before them, so when you look at it that way, it's not so bad.

Think about doing a workout of 10 sets of 3 reps for 2 exercises at 80% of max, that would be a crazy ass workout.  This workout was one step below crazy ass


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 23, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Yeah, it's pretty long, but it's not so bad because everything is based off of percentages of max and today, for example, the heaviest sets only reached 80% of max, so you figure you have 5 or 6 sets of 3 with a bunch of warmup sets before them, so when you look at it that way, it's not so bad.
> 
> Think about doing a workout of 10 sets of 3 reps for 2 exercises at 80% of max, that would be a crazy ass workout.  This workout was one step below crazy ass



looks pretty crazy ass to me but then again im only 19 and just gettin back into lifting again. i might have to try some of your workouts later on when im not playing a sport.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 23, 2008)

Rubes11 said:


> looks pretty crazy ass to me but then again im only 19 and just gettin back into lifting again. i might have to try some of your workouts later on when im not playing a sport.



well, I wouldn't exactly try my workouts without talking to me about your goals at the time, because, I wouldn't want you to start doing something that isn't tailored to what you are after.  Right now, everything I do is geared towards powerlifting and meet preparation, so depending on what you want to accomplish, we would have to switch things up a bit.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 23, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> well, I wouldn't exactly try my workouts without talking to me about your goals at the time, because, I wouldn't want you to start doing something that isn't tailored to what you are after.  Right now, everything I do is geared towards powerlifting and meet preparation, so depending on what you want to accomplish, we would have to switch things up a bit.



i want to get into powerlifting it will just have to wait untill im done with sports.  i might be done with sports come this may or i might not be depends on how things go with a couple of colleges and football and waiting to see if they want me to play or not.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Dec 25

Squats
Warmups
200 x 5
240 x 4
240 x 4
280 x 3
280 x 3
Add inzer z suit straps down
320 x 2
320 x 2
320 x 2
320 x 2
320 x 2

Bench Press
175 x 5
210 x 4
245 x 3
245 x 3
280 x 2
280 x 2
280 x 2
280 x 2
280 x 2

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 5
150 x 5
160 x 5
170 x 5
180 x 5

Squats
225 x 3
265 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3


Wk2 d1
** 
*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2008)

How's the pec feeling?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 27, 2008)

Dec 27

Deadlifts on plates(sumo)
225 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 2
295 x 2
295 x 2
295 x 2

Bench Press
175 x 5
210 x 4
245 x 3
280 x 3
300 x 2
300 x 2
300 x 2

Chinups
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5

Deadlifts (sumo)
225 x 4
275 x 4
315 x 3
365 x 3
385 x 2
385 x 2
385 x 2
385 x 2



85% day 2


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 27, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> How's the pec feeling?



still hurts, but once I get heavy enough in the weight, I put on my bench shirt and that help tremendously.  Like I said, it doesn't really help move the weight all that much, sure there is a slight advantage, but it just really helps protect my shoulders/pec area at the bottom and then I can just concentrate on pushing the weight up without fear.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 27, 2008)

What style do you prefer when deadlifting?

Sumo or a closer stance?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 27, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> What style do you prefer when deadlifting?
> 
> Sumo or a closer stance?



I prefer conventional style, as it is more comfortable for me, however, my form degrades when the weight gets heavy since my hamstrings are probably weaker then my back and I use a lot of lower back to get the weight up, which I know in the long run is gonna give me a back injury.

Sumo allows me to keep my back more upright and not rely on it so much, however I have a bitch of a time getting the weight off the floor to begin the lift.  That's why I resetted my deadlift max from 520 back to 450 and I am gonna work on the sumo style.  Also, I am squatting in a new wider style, so it kind of replicates the sumo style, so if I do them both in the same manner, I can work on both at the same time (kind of).


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 27, 2008)

Thats same with me.  Squatting and Deadlifting I use a wide stance.  Its just so much more comfy for me.


But with sumo dl's its incredibly easy to get it off the floor for me, it feels like nothing.  That's weird that it is opposite for you.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 29, 2008)

Dec 29

Bench Press
Warmups
175 x 5
210 x 4
245 x 3
245 x 3
Add loose inzer HD blast
280 x 3
300 x 2
300 x 2
300 x 2
300 x 2

Squats
200 x 5
240 x 4
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5

Bench Press
195 x 5
225 x 4
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3



85% d3


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2008)

Dec 31

Squats
Warmups
205 x 5
245 x 4
280 x 3
280 x 3
Add Inzer Z-suit straps down
320 x 3
340 x 2
360 x 1
360 x 1
360 x 1
360 x 1

Bench Press
175 x 5
210 x 4
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5

Squats
225 x 5
265 x 4
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3



90% d1


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jan 2

Deadlifts (sumo)
Warmups
225 x 5
275 x 4
315 x 3
315 x 3
add belt and inzer z-suit straps down
365 x 3
385 x 2
405 x 1
405 x 1
405 x 1
405 x 1

4-board press
205 x 5
245 x 4
280 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3

Chinups
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5



90% d2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2009)

How was New Years Eve?

I was the DD so I felt great yesterday.    (except that baby boy is not sleeping)  ......

Any cool Christmas gifts?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 2, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> How was New Years Eve?
> 
> I was the DD so I felt great yesterday.    (except that baby boy is not sleeping)  ......
> 
> Any cool Christmas gifts?



very subdued new years eve here, I just went over my best friend's house who just had a baby in november, so I think between 4 guys we made a 12 pack of buds last the entire night, how pathetic I know.  I was just happy to see 12:00, we didn't think we'd make it let alone our kids.  Little R fell asleep on a couch in the spare bedroom at like 11:00, poor kid couldn't last one more hour.  Then I get a phone call on my cell at 11:15 from my alarm company telling me my alarm went off at 10:45 and they were sending the cops to my house.  So, I was only 5 minutes away from home, so I left and went to check it out.  Nothing was suspicious, the alarm was registering the front door had been tripped, I have no idea how or why, other than it was crazy windy around here that night, only thing I could think of was the wind did something, because who would be ballsy enough to break into someone's house through the front door on new years eve?  But I luckily got back in time to see the ball and wish everyone a happy new year, and then it was off to bed, haha.

the only cool gifts around here were reserved for the little guy


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice chin-ups, Stew.

Glad to see somebody else taking advantage of this incredible exercise.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2009)

When I saw these workouts where you squat, bench, and then squat again, I thought it rang a bell.  Checking through some old files, I noticed that there's a Sheiko routine that is similar to that.  Is this workout your own creation or did you borrow it?

BTW, not sure if I commented or not, but congrats on the meet lifts.       Guess you've crossed over to the dark side and are now hooked.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 2, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> When I saw these workouts where you squat, bench, and then squat again, I thought it rang a bell.  Checking through some old files, I noticed that there's a Sheiko routine that is similar to that.  Is this workout your own creation or did you borrow it?
> 
> BTW, not sure if I commented or not, but congrats on the meet lifts.       Guess you've crossed over to the dark side and are now hooked.



Yes you are correct sir, I am doing a Sheiko routine, however with my own little twist to it.  I don't like that they rarely go above 85% of max, even during the competition phases, so I redesigned it to go up to 95% of max, but I kept the essence of it by doing the squat/bench/squat and bench/squat/bench principles.

And yes, there is no going back now, I am totally full on in my Darth Stewart persona.  I gotta tell you TT, I was vehemently against gear, but now after using the squat suit and bench shirt for a few weeks now, I am totally hooked on their usefulness, not so much to get the big numbers, but man you just feel so safe and secure when you are wearing them, it almost psycologically helps to lift the weight.  Of course, this is now and with the low end cheap gear, but I know when finances allow it, I will be graduating to the hard core stuff, but that won't be until I consistently squat in the 400s and bench in the 300s.

I would totally recommend you look into this stuff as a way to keep letting you do what you do without the fear of injury.  Take squatting for example.  I have totally reinvented my stance for the benefit of competition, and it involves a very wide stance which really stresses the hips and hamstrings a lot more than the quads.  I am pretty sure if I kept squatting wide with over 350 pounds on the bar my hips would explode in no time at all, but with the suit on, I can just keep going and concentrate on getting the weight up and not worrying about my hips.  Same with the bench shirt, I know my shoulders are pretty much going to be ok as long as I keep wearing the shirt for heavy attempts.  you would definitely do well in gear, and you can get the basic stuff pretty cheap, I mean my Z-suit was like $40 and the bench shirt was around $75 because i got it open backed custom made so I could put it on easily by myself.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 4, 2009)

Jan 4

Bench Press
Warmups
175 x 5
210 x 4
Add wrist wraps
245 x 3
245 x 3
Add loose inzer HD blast
280 x 3
300 x 2
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1

Squats
205 x 5
245 x 4
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3

Bench Press
195 x 5
225 x 4
Add wrist wraps
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 7, 2009)

Jan 7

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
Add loose inzer HD blast
315 x 1 (10 sets)
*I want to add that this shirt is super loose for a bench shirt. I had it made with an open back, which I basically leave open. I can touch with 135 on the bar I believe, definitely 225. I am using it mainly for protection of my shoulders/pec tendons. I really don't feel any rebound at the chest, but I do feel more confident in that I won't hurt myself.

OH Press from Rack
190 x 1 (6 sets)

Barbell Curls
120 x 1 (5 sets)

done.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2009)

Jan 9

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 1
Add Inzer z-suit straps down
365 x 1 (7 sets)

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
180 x 1 (7 sets)

Barbell Curls
120 x 1 (6 sets)

done.


----------



## rks1969 (Jan 9, 2009)

Not judging ---just asking. Aren't you relying to much on your equipment. I've trained for power comp before & only used the bench shirt & squat suit closer to comp time. 
   I haven't read all your posts so if you don't mind my asking-- how much do you weigh / what weight class are you in?
 I did see your deadlift video & that was a great lift. You made it look easy. Best I ever got was 480.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2009)

rks1969 said:


> Not judging ---just asking. Aren't you relying to much on your equipment. I've trained for power comp before & only used the bench shirt & squat suit closer to comp time.
> I haven't read all your posts so if you don't mind my asking-- how much do you weigh / what weight class are you in?
> I did see your deadlift video & that was a great lift. You made it look easy. Best I ever got was 480.



To answer your question, no I don't think I am relying too much on the equipment.  I am 34 years old and have been pounding the weights now for over 15 years, I'm not able to bounce back from ailments the way I used to, so for me, it's become a choice between wearing the equipment and continuing to be able to train heavy, or not use it, and not compete ever again.  I just competed in a meet raw and let me tell you, I was pretty beat up afterwards, I don't know if I want to go through that again.  My right pec tendon is still effed up from that meet.  My groin is sore every day, but I keep going.  also, if you look at what I am using, it isn't exactly heavy duty stuff.  I am using a $40 squat suit and a $50 bench shirt, and I use them solely for the purpose of protection on the bench and squat.  I don't wear the straps up on the z-suit, and they hardly give me any advantage other than peace of mind.  My bench shirt is an HD Blast shirt with the back opened up that is one size too big that I have no problem getting into myself.  If you know about the real deal bench shirts, it usually takes a small army to put them on, and this I can do by myself, so you see, there is no real advantage with it, other than peace of mind.  I can touch with 135 on the bar in the thing, not much of an advantage I would say huh?

Sorry for the rant, but I am getting old, and I am using the gear to keep lifting heavy, through my pec injury and my sore groin without worrying about the injuries, so I can just lift.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jan 10

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 1
Add loose Inzer HD Blast
320 x 1 (4 sets)

Seated OH Press
195 x 1 (4 sets)

Barbell Curls
120 x 1 (7 sets)

done.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 10, 2009)

still lookin strong glad to see that your working hard


----------



## rks1969 (Jan 10, 2009)

Stewart20 said:


> To answer your question, no I don't think I am relying too much on the equipment.  I am 34 years old and have been pounding the weights now for over 15 years, I'm not able to bounce back from ailments the way I used to, so for me, it's become a choice between wearing the equipment and continuing to be able to train heavy, or not use it, and not compete ever again.  I just competed in a meet raw and let me tell you, I was pretty beat up afterwards, I don't know if I want to go through that again.  My right pec tendon is still effed up from that meet.  My groin is sore every day, but I keep going.  also, if you look at what I am using, it isn't exactly heavy duty stuff.  I am using a $40 squat suit and a $50 bench shirt, and I use them solely for the purpose of protection on the bench and squat.  I don't wear the straps up on the z-suit, and they hardly give me any advantage other than peace of mind.  My bench shirt is an HD Blast shirt with the back opened up that is one size too big that I have no problem getting into myself.  If you know about the real deal bench shirts, it usually takes a small army to put them on, and this I can do by myself, so you see, there is no real advantage with it, other than peace of mind.  I can touch with 135 on the bar in the thing, not much of an advantage I would say huh?
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but I am getting old, and I am using the gear to keep lifting heavy, through my pec injury and my sore groin without worrying about the injuries, so I can just lift.



Dude!!!  Rant away!!!  I don't mind. If you really hurt that bad maybe you need to give it a rest for a while. I'm trying to get thru a pulled hammy myself. 
I've used one of those bench shirts(free-borrowed it) & it took 3 people to help me into it. HATED THE HELL OUTTA THAT!!! Afterwards I was bruised, scraped & sore as hell. Never again!!! That was back in '96. I got 3rd. I'm thinking of trying a raw meet sometime. What kinda #'s did you get at yours?

34 ain't that old, Hell I'm almost 40 myself & except for that awesome deadlift of yours I still get higher bench & squat numbers in a tshirt & shorts(not bragging,just saying not bad for an old dude LOL!!!). Yeah, I understand not bouncing back as fast. I've had to spread my lifting days further apart for better recovery.
 I kinda understand the "peace of mind" you speak of with your gear. We all have things/rituals that help us get thru the heavy stuff. 

Hope I haven't offended with anything I've said


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2009)

rks1969 said:


> Dude!!!  Rant away!!!  I don't mind. If you really hurt that bad maybe you need to give it a rest for a while. I'm trying to get thru a pulled hammy myself.
> I've used one of those bench shirts(free-borrowed it) & it took 3 people to help me into it. HATED THE HELL OUTTA THAT!!! Afterwards I was bruised, scraped & sore as hell. Never again!!! That was back in '96. I got 3rd. I'm thinking of trying a raw meet sometime. What kinda #'s did you get at yours?
> 
> 34 ain't that old, Hell I'm almost 40 myself & except for that awesome deadlift of yours I still get higher bench & squat numbers in a tshirt & shorts(not bragging,just saying not bad for an old dude LOL!!!). Yeah, I understand not bouncing back as fast. I've had to spread my lifting days further apart for better recovery.
> ...



nope, no offense at all, it's good conversation   See, you tried your bench shirt and it took 3 people to get it on, mine, I just slap on by myself, if you can see the difference there, you would see that there really isn't any performance benefit to it, just security.  the powerlifts, (well squat and bench anyway) are the only lifts i will use something on, all my other lifts i go raw, I figure that if i keep competing I will need to use the gear anyway if i want to be even somewhat competitive, so might as well get used to it.  Plus, I have kind of gone through a change in thinking, that it really doesn't matter to be to have a big raw bench, I have bought into the thinking that heavy raw bench presses will destroy the lifting careers of most people, so I think that now that i am over 300 pounds on it, I need to just be a little more careful, and my gear helps me accomplish that.
on the squat, i don't NEED to use the suit, but like i said I might as well get used to it, and anyway, my $40 z-suit isn't going to be helping me challenge the big boys anytime soon anyway.

I went into my meet with the mindset that raw was the way to go and the geared guys were a joke.  However, I came out of the meet with an appreciation of why they use it and it's still pretty damn ballsy to load up 700+ pounds on your back and squat it, or to hold 500+ pounds in your hands and bench it.  While I have softened my stance on the gear, I still won't be using the heavy duty stuff, at least not for a long time, I am perfectly fine using what I am using now.  I almost equate it to using elbow sleeves on my elbows to protect them from tendonitis....same thing.  

At the meet, I wound up squatting 350 on my 1st attempt, 385 on my second, and I missed 410 on my 3rd, bear in mind the squat has always been my worst lift.  Bench was dissapointing as well, as I hit 335 on my first, then instead of doing a 350, I jumped right to 365 and got stuck halfway up, and failed my 3rd attempt also obviously.  Deads went great though, as I pulled 450, 500, and 520.  SO I got a 1240 raw in the 220 division in my 1st meet.  not great, not shabby either.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jan 11

Deadlifts
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 3
385 x 1
435 x 1 (4 sets)
*This weight was really heavy for some reason, seems I lost a lot from my 520 pull at the meet.  Or maybe the meet just really jacked me up and being alone in my basement doesn't cut it.  I will use this weight next deadlift session, and if it still seems too heavy I'll drop it a bit.

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
180 x 1 (8 sets)

Chinups
BW+75 x 1 (4 sets)

done.


----------



## rks1969 (Jan 11, 2009)

Stewart20 said:


> nope, no offense at all, it's good conversation   See, you tried your bench shirt and it took 3 people to get it on, mine, I just slap on by myself, if you can see the difference there, you would see that there really isn't any performance benefit to it, just security.  the powerlifts, (well squat and bench anyway) are the only lifts i will use something on, all my other lifts i go raw, I figure that if i keep competing I will need to use the gear anyway if i want to be even somewhat competitive, so might as well get used to it.  Plus, I have kind of gone through a change in thinking, that it really doesn't matter to be to have a big raw bench, I have bought into the thinking that heavy raw bench presses will destroy the lifting careers of most people, so I think that now that i am over 300 pounds on it, I need to just be a little more careful, and my gear helps me accomplish that.
> on the squat, i don't NEED to use the suit, but like i said I might as well get used to it, and anyway, my $40 z-suit isn't going to be helping me challenge the big boys anytime soon anyway.
> 
> I went into my meet with the mindset that raw was the way to go and the geared guys were a joke.  However, I came out of the meet with an appreciation of why they use it and it's still pretty damn ballsy to load up 700+ pounds on your back and squat it, or to hold 500+ pounds in your hands and bench it.  While I have softened my stance on the gear, I still won't be using the heavy duty stuff, at least not for a long time, I am perfectly fine using what I am using now.  I almost equate it to using elbow sleeves on my elbows to protect them from tendonitis....same thing.
> ...



Sounds like pretty good #'s at the raw meet.When I competed the one time & got 3rd in the 181 group. Lift #'s weren't that great, decent I guess = bench-363.75, dead-380.25, squat-319.5. Put on 20lbs since then. Been a few layoffs for personal/work situations since then. All my gym #'s now are higher WITHOUT any gear other than a belt & wrist wraps. Using the bench shirt & squat suit seemed odd & horribly constricting. Now I can bench 405x1, squat 405-415x1, dead 450x1. All are fairly close, but I don't max much anymore--whole body aches when I do.
 I don't think raw benching will do anymore damage than you allow--afterall you should know your limitations after a enough years lifting. Yeah I know we all get caught up in the testosterone/adrenaline wave & get carried away sometimes. Power programs should be balanced to hopefully prevent injury.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2009)

Jan 12

Low Incline Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 1
315 x 1 (5 sets)

Seated OH Press
195 x 1 (5 sets)

done.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 13, 2009)

Jan 13

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
140 x 5
180 x 1 (9 sets)

Pulldowns
150 x 1 (6 sets)
*Only listing weight for progress purposes.  This is a home pulldown machine, I have no idea what this equates to on a gym machine, but I think it's fair to say that I can do a lot more than 150 for one rep on a gym machine .  My home machine is pretty fricken tough, lots of resistance on the thing.  Doing pulldowns because pullups and chinups aggravate my pec tendon

Barbell Curls
120 x 1 (8 sets)

done.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2009)

How's your body holding up to all these heavy sets???


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 14, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> How's your body holding up to all these heavy sets???



funny you ask.  i am gonna switch to 3 rep sets for a while to tone down the weights, I am getting achy here and there and I really dont like it!  Pec tendon, wrist, elbow, hips, ugh it's a mess.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 14, 2009)

Jan 14

Squats (RI=2 min)
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3

Trap Bar Deadlifts (RI=2 min)
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jan 16

Low Incline Bench Press (RI=2 min)
135 x 8
225 x 5
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3

Seated OH Press
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3


*incline definitely feels better on my pec tendon for some reason, I really love my bench, it is a really good position for my body in the incline, I can firmly plant my feet on the floor, and still get a good arch, almost arching to a flat bench-like position, while keeping my ass on the bench.  Lowering the weight for the 3 rep sets didnt hurt either (no pun intended).

*Overheads were boring as fuck at this weight, but I am following Doug Hepburn's "B" routine and it calls for sets of 3 at around 80% of max and this is what I got on overheads, so I will enjoy these easy sets for now.

*Want to add that I am sore as all hell from my leg workout the other day.  All day yesterday and so far today I can't sit on a fricken toilet without pain, or get up from a seated position.  Can't say I miss this feeling, that's one thing singles work won't give you is this incredible DOMS.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 17, 2009)

Jan 17

Trap Bar Deadlifts (RI=3 min)
140 x 8
230 x 5
320 x 1
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3

Seated OH Press (RI=90 sec)
135 x 5
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3

Chinups (RI=2 min)
BW+25 x 3
BW+25 x 3
BW+25 x 3
BW+25 x 3
BW+25 x 3


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2009)

When's the next competition?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 17, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> When's the next competition?



i don't know.  i've decided to shut it down for a while in terms of competing.  I have lots of little nagging injuries that I want to get rid of first before going super heavy again.  I am going to try to build up my base of strength better this time around, as opposed to just slamming away with singles.  Sure, I got most of my singles, but I never felt really good about them.  I also want to back off of traditional deadlifts for a while because my back is basically telling me to, plus, since I've broken out the trap bar again, I am loving it again right now.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 19, 2009)

Jan 19

Wide Stance Squats (RI=2 min)
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3

Low Incline Bench Press (RI=90 sec)
135 x 8
225 x 5
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 20, 2009)

Jan 20

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
140 x 5
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3

Chinups
BW+25 x 3
BW+25 x 3
BW+25 x 3
BW+25 x 3
BW+25 x 3
BW+25 x 3


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2009)

Stewart20 said:


> i've decided to shut it down for a while in terms of competing.  I have lots of little nagging injuries that I want to get rid of first before going super heavy again.



I would have thought given your recent success that you'd be anxious to get back on the platform.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 21, 2009)

Jan 21

Trap Bar Deadlifts (RI=3 min)
140 x 8
230 x 5
320 x 1
Add belt
430 x 1
430 x 1
430 x 1
430 x 1
430 x 1
430 x 1


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 21, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I would have thought given your recent success that you'd be anxious to get back on the platform.



trust me.  I AM. But I need to play things a bit safer than I was.  For instance, I need to stay away from things that aggravate the injuries, which is why I am using an incline bench for now, it seems to not bother my pec tendon, and trap bar deads instead of regular deads for now to help heal my back a bit.

The federation I just competed in has a meet scheduled in March, I will skip that one, and hopefully they will have another one over the summer which I will more than likely do if things go right between now and then


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 22, 2009)

jan 22

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 1
Add wrist wraps and loose inzer blast
325 x 1 
325 x 1
325 x 1
325 x 1
Raw
245 x 5

Seated OH Press
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 23, 2009)

Jan 23

Box Squats
225 x 2 (10 sets)

Wide Stance SLDL
275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 8

GHR
3 sets of various reps


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2009)

Jan 24

Lats and Biceps

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
140 x 5
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3

Pullups
BW+15 x 3
BW+15 x 3
BW+15 x 3
BW+15 x 3
BW+15 x 3

Hammer Curls
55 x 3 
55 x 3
55 x 3
55 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jan 25

ME Bench

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
Wrist wraps on
275 x 2
Add loose inzer HD Blast
315 x 2
335 x 1
365 x 1

Raw
1 board
255 x 8
2 board
275 x 8
3 board
295 x 5
4 board
315 x 5
5 board
335 x 4

*the 365 bench was a grinder.  Got past my sticking point from the meet, I really think the only difference was this wasn't a paused bench like in the meet.  Didn't feel any pop from the shirt any more than I got by myself at the meet, only difference was my tendons and joints feel a lot better after the fact due to the shirt.  So the shirt did what I wanted it to do, make me feel more confident and offer protection without much of an advantage.

*the board press thing was kind of fun actually


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2009)

Board presses are when you just place a board on your chest right?  Does it hurt?  Its suppose to increase strength through certain portions of the lift, right?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 25, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Board presses are when you just place a board on your chest right?  Does it hurt?  Its suppose to increase strength through certain portions of the lift, right?



yes

no

yes.

usually when you have partners, they will hold the board on your chest for you, but when you do it alone, you have to improvise, so I use one of my knee wraps to wrap the boards around my body.  

Generally speaking, if you continue to do your bench presses all raw, you theoretically wouldn't need to do much in the way of board presses, maybe the highest you would go would be a 3 board, but when you go raw, as long as you can get the weight off your chest, you should complete the lift (that is of course unless you are me who gets stuck halfway up).  My bench shirt doesn't do much at all at the bottom, but the real deal shirts cover the lower third of the lift, so you need to use more of the upper range boards like 3-5 for your tricep strength.

It was a refreshing change of pace to do these today though, I really enjoyed that part of my day.  hitting 365 finally wasn't too shabby either.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2009)

I see your starting to use the bench shirts huh? I hate trying to get em on and off, but they sure are a must when competing!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2009)

So now that you're an expert on bench shirts, let me ask you a question.  Is there any carry-over to benching raw?  That is, suppose your max is 300 raw.  You use a shirt for several weeks/months.  When you go back to raw, will your max be higher than 300?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2009)

Malley said:


> I see your starting to use the bench shirts huh? I hate trying to get em on and off, but they sure are a must when competing!



yeah, but like I mentioned, the one I have right now is just the standard inzer HD blast shirt that is 2 sizes too big.  Not exactly a hard core bench shirt, and since this one is 2 sizes too big and with an open back, I can basically put this thing on and off at will between sets, and it literally doesn't even bruise my arms when I use it, so if you are at all familiar with shirts, you would know that this is basically just a super tight t-shirt for all intents and purposes.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> So now that you're an expert on bench shirts, let me ask you a question.  Is there any carry-over to benching raw?  That is, suppose your max is 300 raw.  You use a shirt for several weeks/months.  When you go back to raw, will your max be higher than 300?



TT...hardly an expert, but I am guessing that was a bit of sarcasm?? 

anyway, in my opinion, I think the answer could be yes or no depending on how you go about your whole training program.  Like you already know, you need lots of low end strength to get the bar off your chest when benching raw, and with the shirt you need lots of middle to upper range strength to get the bar to lockout.

so if you decide that all of your heavy benching will be in a shirt, it doesn't pay to concentrate on the low end because this will be taken care of by the shirt, so you focus on the top end and really strengthen your triceps up.  then you go back to raw and while you might have the triceps strength, you might not have the strength anymore at the bottom to get the bar off your chest.

now obviously if you work up to a 600 bench press in a shirt, I am sure you can handle quite a bit of weight raw, but at that point you might not want to do the raw press for fear of an injury since you haven't been training it.

my best advice for guys like us who are older and whose prospects for competition might stop with local or maybe smaller regional powerlifting meets would be to use a shirt to bench press heavy and if you want to do raw work, do various board presses or floor presses so as not to utilize the entire range of motion.  Or, do moderate weight, lots of sets/reps for bench press and use a shirt for max attempts.  It's nice to say you can bench 405 raw, but really, what is there to gain by doing that?  and you run the risk of getting an injury that sets you back.

I would definitely get a shirt if I were you, but do like I did, get one 1 or 2 sizes too big and with an open back so you can put it on and off by yourself, and start with one of the cheaper ones, like an inzer blast shirt to get used to it.  My shirt is perfect for injury prevention and it isn't crazy like the real deal ones.  I can touch with 135 on the bar in my shirt for example, some of the real deal ones you can't touch with over 400 pounds on the bar....that is absolutely sick.

So get the shirt, it costs maybe $50.  Do your heavy benching in the shirt, and then do some raw work for reps either with the floor press, various board presses or moderate weight bench press, and then enter a competition, because you really should and it's really a lot of fun!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> So now that you're an expert on bench shirts, let me ask you a question.  Is there any carry-over to benching raw?  That is, suppose your max is 300 raw.  You use a shirt for several weeks/months.  When you go back to raw, will your max be higher than 300?



Id think so.  If for nothing else, its a psychological boost.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2009)

Did you see gains from Floor Presses?

I am just thinking about when the elbows touch the ground, your triceps should flatten ON the floor.  Not something Id want to do...

But what is your take on it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2009)

Check out Heavy Bomber's journal.  There are some links to his videos.  Watch the one where he does floor presses.  It's an interesting way to avoid having your triceps crushed into the floor.  Of course, with the amount of weight he's tossing around, that's a good thing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2009)

Stewart20 said:


> TT...hardly an expert, but I am guessing that was a bit of sarcasm??



Not intended to be sarcastic.  It seems that you've been doing quite a bit of research on the topic, so I thought I'd see what you think.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Not intended to be sarcastic.  It seems that you've been doing quite a bit of research on the topic, so I thought I'd see what you think.



I do too much research to actually put what I research into practice....does that make sense?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Did you see gains from Floor Presses?
> 
> I am just thinking about when the elbows touch the ground, your triceps should flatten ON the floor.  Not something Id want to do...
> 
> But what is your take on it?



I love them, but have stopped doing them since I have hurt my pec tendon, this exercise really seems to aggravate that area on me.

however, that being said, I had gotten up to probably 305 I think for sets of 5 when I did them and I had no triceps discomfort really, and that was with my arms resting on the floor for probably a second on each rep.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 26, 2009)

Never felt any tricep discomfort from floor presses either.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jan 27

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
Add belt
315 x 2
Add Inzer Z-suit straps down
375 x 1
375 x 1
375 x 1
375 x 1
Raw
275 x 5


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 27, 2009)

nice squats.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 28, 2009)

Jan 29

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
140 x 5
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3
160 x 3

Chinups
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 28, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> nice squats.



thanks, they are getting there, slowly but surely.  My goal is to squat 450 by the end of this year, so I think that's pretty attainable if I work slowly up to it and not get greedy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2009)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 29, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> How much do you weigh?



down to around 212-215 depending on the day now.  Last summer I was at my all time high of around 223ish.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2009)

Me too!  Gonna try to get under 200lbs.  See how strong I am vs. how look vs. how I feel vs. difficulty to maintain there vs. whatever the fuck else.

After wobbling on some squats, I started wondering how much longer I _need _to lift heavy weight with this beer belly.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 29, 2009)

Jan 29

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 1
Add loose Blast shirt
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
Raw
275 x 5

Seated OH Press
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 29, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Me too!  Gonna try to get under 200lbs.  See how strong I am vs. how look vs. how I feel vs. difficulty to maintain there vs. whatever the fuck else.
> 
> After wobbling on some squats, I started wondering how much longer I _need _to lift heavy weight with this beer belly.




Fortunately, I don't give a shit anymore, so I can have a slight beer belly and not get stressed out over it.  I care more about how strong I am right now vs how I look, now don't get me wrong, I don't want to balloon into a fat ass, but I figure as long as I keep doing what I am doing, I won't get any worse in the fat department, and I can only get better, so unless I fall off the wagon and start eating fried cutlets (mmmmm) every day for every meal, I think I should be fine, plus running around after a 2 year old provides plenty of extraneous cardio activity in my day.

I think doing all these singles has helped to lower my weight, I don't feel as though I am as "thick" as I was last summer, I recon I probably lost some muscle mass with the singles, but I am still pretty solid, so who cares.  

Tonight I am going to see Metallica in concert, so you can count on probably a few beers and some pizza being consumed sometime later this afternoon, but hey, it's Metallica right?


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree with ya Stew. I am married with 4 kids now. While I still need to look the part for my buisness, its not a big deal to get a bit pudgy now and then.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 30, 2009)

Keep eating boyz!!!!  It's good for you


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2009)

Jan 31

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 2
Add z-suit straps down and wrist wraps
375 x 1
375 x 1
375 x 1
375 x 1
375 x 1

SLDL
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2009)

How's your lower back feeling after that workout?


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 31, 2009)

How was the concert?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> How's your lower back feeling after that workout?



well, after I finished I immediately had a half hour run and gun session with Ryan where he ran from the back of the house all the way to me in the front of the house and jumped into my arms and wanted to be picked up and lifted up over my head, and after that immediately hung a new chandelier in the new baby's bedroom and...

my back feels fine, so I think I'm ok.....until tomorrow!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> How was the concert?



they were awesome, I'm so glad I went


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2009)

Feb 1

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
160 x 5
180 x 1
180 x 1
180 x 1
180 x 1
180 x 1
180 x 1
180 x 1
180 x 1
180 x 1
180 x 1

Chinups
BW+60 x 1
BW+60 x 1
BW+60 x 1
BW+60 x 1
BW+60 x 1
BW+60 x 1
BW+60 x 1


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 1, 2009)

dang bw+60 thats crazy


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> dang bw+60 thats crazy


 
thanks rubes, but it really isn't anything crazy, I think once you get up into the BW+90, then it begins to be cool.  And it's only one rep sets, so it wasn't too demanding at all.

When I get up to 3 plates for even 1 rep sets, THAT will be crazy!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 2, 2009)

Feb 2

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 2
315 x 1
Add loose Inzer Blast
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1

Seated OH Press
195 x 1
195 x 1
195 x 1
195 x 1
195 x 1


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 4, 2009)

Feb 4

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 8
Add Belt
315 x 5
Add inzer z suit straps down
375 x 1
375 x 1
375 x 1
375 x 1
375 x 1
375 x 1

Decline Crunches
BW+30 x 1
BW+30 x 1
BW+30 x 1
BW+30 x 1
BW+30 x 1
BW+30 x 1
BW+30 x 1
BW+30 x 1
BW+30 x 1
BW+30 x 1


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 5, 2009)

Feb 5

Chest Supported Rows
100 x 5
125 x 4
145 x 4
145 x 4
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW+30 x 3
BW+45 x 2
BW+60 x 1
BW+60 x 1
BW+60 x 1 
BW+60 x 1
BW+60 x 1
BW+60 x 1


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 6, 2009)

Feb 6

Bench Press
185 x 5
220 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4
292.5 x 3
310 x 2
Add loose inzer blast shirt
330 x 1
347.5 x 1
347.5 x 1
347.5 x 1

Seated OH Press
107.5 x 5
130 x 4
150 x 4
150 x 4
172.5 x 3
182.5 x 2
182.5 x 2
182.5 x 2
182.5 x 2
182.5 x 2
182.5 x 2
182.5 x 2


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 8, 2009)

Feb 8

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 2
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3

Trap Bar Deadlifts
415 x 1
415 x 1
415 x 1
415 x 1
415 x 1
415 x 1

*What the hell was I thinking? Squats and deads on the same day?  This workout was BRUTAL, and that's even with 2-3 minutes of rest between each set.  Holy crap I am shot right now.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2009)

You get used to it.  I mean, youre only doing 2 exercises, so it shouldnt be too too bad.


----------



## prettyboy (Feb 8, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> dang bw+60 thats crazy




Try doing as many as you can bodyweight until you reach 50 reps. Now that's crazy!


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 8, 2009)

so after that do you think your going to be able to walk tomorrow?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 8, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> so after that do you think your going to be able to walk tomorrow?



I have my suspicions....I'll let you know tomorrow


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 9, 2009)

Feb 9

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
140 x 5
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2

Chinups
BW+75 x 1
BW+75 x 1
BW+75 x 1


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 9, 2009)

i wanna do chinups with that much weight some day.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 9, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> i wanna do chinups with that much weight some day.



you'll have an easier time getting there than I did, try doing it while weighing 215 pounds, that extra 35 or so pounds I got on you makes a difference....


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah it'll be easier for me for now untill i start eating and trying to get up above 200lbs for college football.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 10, 2009)

Feb 10

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3

Seated OH Press
195 x 1
195 x 1
195 x 1
195 x 1
195 x 1
195 x 1


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 10, 2009)

looks like you had a pretty solid workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you do a name change?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 10, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Did you do a name change?



i did, i picked the name for tony stewart who drove the 20 car until this year, he now has his own team and drives the 14 car, so I asked for the change.

So I am now the lifter formerly known as S20.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2009)

Feb 12

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
Add belt
295 x 2
340 x 2
340 x 2
340 x 2
340 x 2
340 x 2
340 x 2

Trap Bar Deadlifts
437.5 x 1
437.5 x 1
437.5 x 1

OK, I have come to the amazing non-scientific conclusion that doing more reps is harder than doing more weight.  Today's squats were 20 pounds heavier than last session, but one less rep per set and it was a lot more manageable to me


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 13, 2009)

Feb 13

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 6
160 x 6


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 13, 2009)

lookin good!
 Happy Valentine's Day!!!!


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 13, 2009)

nice benchin stew


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 14, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> lookin good!
> Happy Valentine's Day!!!!



Same to you  !

Where have you been?  Miss you posting around here....


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2009)

Was the number in your name not 14 a couple of days ago, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 14, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Was the number in your name not 14 a couple of days ago, or am I mistaken?




No, you are correct, used to be 20, but I chose the name for the Nascar driver tony stewart, and he changed his number this year to 14, so I made the change.

Even though the link got deleted in the other thread, thanks for that link for the protein powder, snuck in there in time, got the link and ordered 2 tubs, can't beat that price.  I was paying $70 for 10 pounds of ON whey and I thought that was a good deal, but this was fantastic, so long as this stuff tastes decent.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2009)

Haha.  

Glad to see you took advantage of that deal.

Same thing happened to me - kicking myself for buying that $70 dollar bag of ON protein just a month ago.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 14, 2009)

Feb 14

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
140 x 5
185 x 1
185 x 1
185 x 1
185 x 1
185 x 1
185 x 1

Chinups
BW+32.5 x 3
BW+32.5 x 3
BW+32.5 x 3
BW+32.5 x 3
BW+32.5 x 3
BW+32.5 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 15, 2009)

Feb 15

Conventional Deadlifts
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 2
367.5 x 3
367.5 x 3
367.5 x 3
367.5 x 3
367.5 x 3
367.5 x 3

GHR /ss/ Decline Crunches
BW x 10 /ss/ BW+25 x 10
BW x 10 /ss/ BW+25 x 10
BW x 10 /ss/ BW+25 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 16, 2009)

Feb 16

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
295 x 2
Add wrist wraps and loose Inzer blast shirt
332.5 x 1
332.5 x 1
332.5 x 1
332.5 x 1
332.5 x 1
332.5 x 1

Seated OH Press
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Even though the link got deleted in the other thread, thanks for that link for the protein powder, snuck in there in time, got the link and ordered 2 tubs, can't beat that price.  I was paying $70 for 10 pounds of ON whey and I thought that was a good deal, but this was fantastic, so long as this stuff tastes decent.



You can always mask the taste.  I've used Gatorade to kill the taste of some less than great tasting protein powders.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You can always mask the taste.  I've used Gatorade to kill the taste of some less than great tasting protein powders.



well....I chose the cupcake batter and cinnamon bun flavors, SO......I don't know if gatorade is an option with those!


----------



## ZackAttack (Feb 17, 2009)

great chinups on valentines day!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> well....I chose the cupcake batter and cinnamon bun flavors, SO......I don't know if gatorade is an option with those!



You're right, gatorade won't do.    You'll have to go with chocolate syrup.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2009)

Chocolate Syrup....damn, those were the days.

Sox noticed it too, I thought the 14 was new but I figured I just never noticed it before.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 18, 2009)

Feb 18

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
Add Belt
315 x 2
Add Inzer Z-suit straps down
360 x 1
360 x 1
360 x 1
360 x 1
360 x 1
360 x 1

Trap Bar Deadlifts (Upper Handle)
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3

Chinups
BW+50 x 2
BW+50 x 2
BW+50 x 2
BW+50 x 2
BW+50 x 2
BW+50 x 2

*Came to the teary eyed conclusion that I am going to have to do without regular deadlifts in my program for a while.  I just don't like the way my back responded to the ones I did the other day.  I much prefer the feeling of the trap bar anyway, and even though I know there is practically no carryover between the two for me, that's OK, I will just build up my trap bar deads without worrying about fucking up my back.  Of course this means deadlifts are out at any powerlifting meet I choose to do this year, so at the very least I could do squats and bench, or just go for bench only.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Came to the teary eyed conclusion that I am going to have to do without regular deadlifts in my program for a while.  I just don't like the way my back responded to the ones I did the other day.



Maybe it's just a case of too much volume for that exercise.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 20, 2009)

Feb 20

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
Add wrist wraps
275 x 3
315 x 1
Add loose Inzer Blast
355 x 1
355 x 1
355 x 1

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
140 x 5
195 x 1
195 x 1
195 x 1

Seated OH Press
187.5 x 2
187.5 x 2
187.5 x 2
187.5 x 2
187.5 x 2 
187.5 x 2


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 21, 2009)

Feb 21

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
Add belt
315 x 3
Add Inzer z-suit straps down
380 x 1
380 x 1
380 x 1

Trap Bar Deadlifts
395 x 2
395 x 2
395 x 2
395 x 2
395 x 2
395 x 2

*Squats were silly easy today, and that's awesome.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 22, 2009)

Feb 22

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
140 x 5
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3

Chinups
BW+65 x 1
BW+65 x 1
BW+65 x 1
BW+65 x 1
BW+65 x 1
BW+65 x 1


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey stew! DAM! Nice #'s!
good to see you still crankin' it!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2009)

I too can't find a way to incorporate regular deadlifts into my routine while still being able to do the push-pull-legs system that I've enjoyed so much the last couple of months.

Just too damn sore.

Do SLDL's and the other variations of deads hinder your backs performance in future days or no?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 24, 2009)

Feb 23

Bench Press (RI=60 sec)
135 x 8
225 x 5
Add wrist wraps
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1
300 x 1

Seated OH Press (RI=2 min)
197.5 x 1
197.5 x 1
197.5 x 1
197.5 x 1
197.5 x 1
197.5 x 1

*Decided to switch things up again back to singles.  Idea being I want to generate maximum force on each rep.  Obviously, the lower weight percentages should be going up real fast, or relatively fast.

*Bench was 12 single rep sets at 80% of max with the short rest intervals, it went fine, felt great, reps were nice and fast, so that's pretty good considering it's 300 pounds now.

*OH press was 90% of max, 6 single rep sets, more rest.  Makes sense?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 24, 2009)

ok you want to bench 405 heck id be happy with the 300. keep on workin hard


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 24, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> ok you want to bench 405 heck id be happy with the 300. keep on workin hard






Speaking of 405 bench.  Are you still going after that?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 24, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Speaking of 405 bench.  Are you still going after that?



I'd like to, just isn't going as planned.  Every time I get close to 365, I hit a fricken wall and just stall there.  Even in my loose shirt, I barely got 365 a couple of weeks ago when I tried.  Last week, 355 for 3 singles was tough as shit, so who knows.  I'll just keep plugging away I guess.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh yeah!  I remember that video you posted of your 365 attempt.  Where you got stuck halfway up.  Right?

If I remember right you were insanely explosive until you got to a certain point.  It was weird.


I wonder why you get stuck at 365.

Have you tried the 5x5 routine for bench?
When I was stuck at 225, the 5x5 got my max up to 245 or around there.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 25, 2009)

Feb 25

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
Add belt
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4

Trap Bar Deadlifts
420 x 1
420 x 1
420 x 1
420 x 1
420 x 1
420 x 1
420 x 1
420 x 1


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Decided to switch things up again back to singles.



I'm going to have to stop reading this journal lest I be tempted to try these types of workouts.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 25, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm going to have to stop reading this journal lest I be tempted to try these types of workouts.



i think these workouts would be perfect for you actually.  You can recover pretty well from just the singles, and you know, for us older folks (and even older folks ) it might be the best thing for you.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 26, 2009)

Feb 26

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
140 x 5
190 x 1
190 x 1
190 x 1
190 x 1
190 x 1
190 x 1

Chinups
+5 x 4
+5 x 4
+5 x 4
+5 x 4
+5 x 4
+5 x 4
+5 x 4
+5 x 4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 27, 2009)

What's up with the +5 on Chins........?    I thought you were using 70 or more ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 27, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's up with the +5 on Chins........?    I thought you were using 70 or more ?



I just decided to add some more variety to things, and since I like using percentages of max, I am doing 70% of max for the 4 rep sets, and then I will be alternating that with 90% of max for sets of singles.

Since I have been on this practically daily training kick lately, I really need to plan out what I am doing and make sure I can optimize my recovery.  So far believe it or not, even with all this training I am still making progress, only downside is that i've been really tired at night, but it helps me to sleep better I guess


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 27, 2009)

Feb 27

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 7
225 x 6
275 x 3
320 x 1
320 x 1
320 x 1
320 x 1
320 x 1
320 x 1
320 x 1
320 x 1
320 x 1

Seated OH Press
210 x 1
210 x 1
210 x 1


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2009)

March 1

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
Add Belt
315 x 2
Add Inzer z-suit straps down
365 x 1
365 x 1
365 x 1
365 x 1
365 x 1
365 x 1
365 x 1

SLDL
315 x 4
315 x 4
315 x 4
315 x 4
315 x 4
315 x 4
315 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 2, 2009)

March 2

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
150 x 4
150 x 4
150 x 4
150 x 4
150 x 4
150 x 4
150 x 4

Chinups
BW+70 x 1
BW+70 x 1
BW+70 x 1
BW+70 x 1
BW+70 x 1
BW+70 x 1
BW+70 x 1

Cardio/GPP
Shoveling a foot of snow today!


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 2, 2009)

How many inches did you get?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 3, 2009)

March 3

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 1
325 x 1
325 x 1
325 x 1
325 x 1
325 x 1
325 x 1
325 x 1

Seated OH Press
155 x 4
155 x 4
155 x 4
155 x 4
155 x 4
155 x 4
155 x 4


*We'll see how my body holds up after this, no bench shirt today, this is sadly the heaviest I have gone raw since my meet in December.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 3, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> How many inches did you get?



about a foot, but remember for us here in long island, this doesn't really happen too frequently anymore, so when it happens, it's a big pain in the ass!


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 3, 2009)

Damn, how'd the shoveling go?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> How many inches did you get?



That's what she asked.   

Oops, sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 3, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> March 3
> 
> Bench Press
> 135 x 8
> ...



well if you call that sad id hate to see how much weight you use on a good day.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 3, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> That's what she asked.
> 
> Oops, sorry, wrong thread.



ha you took the bait, I just figured it was too easy


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 3, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> That's what she asked.
> 
> Oops, sorry, wrong thread.









Thats was a good one.  Man, having your mind in the gutter is so fun.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> ha you took the bait, I just figured it was too easy



I couldn't resist.  

Reminds me of this joke for the women:
How is sleeping with a guy for the first time like a snowstorm?
You never know how many inches you'll get or how long it will last.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 5, 2009)

March 5

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4

Trap Bar Deadlifts
420 x 1
420 x 1
420 x 1
420 x 1
420 x 1


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 5, 2009)

What are your rest intervals like when doing four reps sets like you did on the squats in comparison to the intervals between one rep maxes on the trap bar deads?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 5, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> What are your rest intervals like when doing four reps sets like you did on the squats in comparison to the intervals between one rep maxes on the trap bar deads?



I use 2 minutes for both types, bear in mind, the singles sets aren't one rep maxes, they are roughly 90% of max, so I am pretty much good to go after 2 minutes or so.  the 4 rep sets are roughly 70% of max, so they are pretty easy.  I just alternate them with the 90% days to give myself a built in break, I have all sorts of periodizational things going on in my plan, it confuses me sometimes, like I can't even follow my own spreadsheet sometimes, it's sad.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 6, 2009)

March 6

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
155 x 4
155 x 4
155 x 4
155 x 4
155 x 4

Chinups
BW+10 x 4
BW+10 x 4
BW+10 x 4
BW+10 x 4
BW+10 x 4
BW+10 x 4
BW+10 x 4

Upright Rows
115 x 4
115 x 4
115 x 4
115 x 4
115 x 4


----------



## StuckInBako (Apr 11, 2009)

What happened to this journal, two years into it and you stop posting on it a month ago. Keep this thing going, i hope no major life altering event has prevented you from doing so.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 11, 2009)

StuckInBako said:


> What happened to this journal, two years into it and you stop posting on it a month ago. Keep this thing going, i hope no major life altering event has prevented you from doing so.


 
Nah, I'm fine, I just started a new journal. I wasn't focusing on a 405 bench goal for a while, so I just abondoned this journal. My new one is here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/97635-s14-s-taking-break-journal.html


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 29, 2009)

June 29

Resurrecting the QUEST aka (my ADD has kicked in again)

Deadlifts
Warmups
330 x 4
330 x 4
330 x 4
330 x 4
330 x 4

Bench Press
Warmups
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4

*I dunno, I alternate between wanting to look good and be big and my powerlifting needs, and I came back to this.  It is scary how much actual one rep max strength I have lost since that meet I did in december, it's disgusting actually.  My deadlift took the biggest hit, I would have to guess it's over 100 pounds less than in december


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 29, 2009)

Going to use a Westside template again or something different?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 29, 2009)

gtbmed said:


> Going to use a Westside template again or something different?


 
Something different, I really haven't used Westside in a real long time now.  I prefer to do things based on percentages of maxes so that I never really have to max out in training, I like to save the maxing out for an actual meet.

So probably something like this:
First session:80% 1RM 5x4
Second session:85% 1RM 4x3
third session:90% 1RM 3x2 (add my bench shirt and squat suit for this)
fourth session:95% 1RM 2x1 (with equipment again)
then add 5 pounds to 1RM estimate for bench and 10 lbs for squat and deads and start over again at 80%.

Basically that's it for this plan.  No extra work except maybe some back work on the squat day for shoulder health.  deads and bench on day 1, and squats and extra back stuff on day 2, alternate the days and keep going every other day.

simple right?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I alternate between wanting to look good and be big and my powerlifting needs,



Yeah, you want to be like HeavyBomber.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 1, 2009)

July 1

Happy NHL Free Agency Day

Squats
290 x 4
290 x 4
290 x 4
290 x 4
290 x 4

Bench Press
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3

Chest Supported Rows (RI=60 sec)
140 x 3
140 x 3
140 x 3
140 x 3

Gonna go with a modified 5x5 scheme keeping the exercise scheme but obviously not doing a 5x5.  Powerlifts will be based on %s and the accessories will be 4-10 sets of 3 reps adding a set each time and adding weight when I get to 10 sets starting light at 70% of max.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 1, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Yeah, you want to be like HeavyBomber.



i wouldn't mind that one bit (in a non gay type of way )


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 3, 2009)

July 3

Bench Press
300 x 2
300 x 2
300 x 2

Seated OH Press
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6

Pullups
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6

2-Board Press
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 4, 2009)

July 4

Deadlifts
350 x 3
350 x 3
350 x 3
350 x 3

Hyperextensions
BW+55 x 6
BW+55 x 6
BW+55 x 6
BW+55 x 6

Decline Crunches
BW+40 x 6
BW+40 x 6 
BW+40 x 6
BW+40 x 6

*I figure with my higher frequency plan for the powerlifts that since I will be doing the actual lifts so much I really don't need so called assistance stuff, nothing beats the real thing anyway right?  Squats will be on Tuesday, and back to deads on Friday, so that's 6 days between the actual lifts, but 2 days between lower body days.

*Really felt like my form on the deads was top notch today, really got the pulling back and up thing down today, I think it made a difference on my low back as it feels pretty good right now.  Bar went right up my shins and once I cleared my knees, went right into lockout.  Good times.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 6, 2009)

July 6

Bench Press
317.5 x 1
317.5 x 1
317.5 x 1
317.5 x 1

DB Overhead Press
65 x 7
65 x 7
65 x 7
65 x 7

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 7
140 x 7
140 x 7
140 x 7


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2009)

Does this mean the modified 5x5 is a thing of the past?  317 BP


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Does this mean the modified 5x5 is a thing of the past? 317 BP


 
eh, just changed it around a bit.  I was gonna go every other day, but squatting and deadlifting every other day was a bit too much.  This should be better.

317 is nothing TT, remember I am good for at least 50 more pounds than that, my strength has taken a big hit in the past 6 months, big time.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 7, 2009)

July 7

Squats
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3

GHR
BW x 7
BW x 7
BW x 7
BW x 7

Decline Crunches
BW+40 x 7
BW+40 x 7
BW+40 x 7
BW+40 x 7


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 8, 2009)

July 8

Bench Press
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2009)

By gawd....I WILL somehow catch up to this level of awesomeness!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 9, 2009)

July 9

Deadlifts
370 x 2
370 x 2
370 x 2
370 x 2

DB Swings
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

Decline Crunches
BW+40 x 8
BW+40 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2009)

July 11

Bench Press
290 x 3
290 x 3
290 x 3
290 x 3

DB Snatch/1-arm press
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6

*DB snatches are like the coolest exercise ever.  It was seriously FUN to do, as opposed to struggling under a 300 pound bar and bench pressing it.  Now, it was only 65 pounds, so check back with me if I ever make it up to 100 and see if it's still fun.  Added the press at the top for a little shoulder work and a nice combo move.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2009)

July 12

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 8
add belt
315 x 1
330 x 2
330 x 2
330 x 2
330 x 2

DB Snatches
70 x 3
70 x 3
70 x 3

DB Swings
70 x 6
70 x 6 
70 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 13, 2009)

July 13

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
240 x 5
255 x 9
170 x 10
170 x 10
170 x 10
170 x 10
170 x 10

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 8
140 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2009)

Ahhhhh....look who is getting into snatches......(haha)......I love doing snatches.  

You will be able to do a 100 DB snatch once you get the motions down.  I got up to 105 last year - that's some motivation for you


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 15, 2009)

July 15

Deadlifts
135 x 5
225 x 3
280 x 5
300 x 5
320 x 7
210 x 8
210 x 8
210 x 8
210 x 8
210 x 8

Crap workout, lost my babysitter half way through and had to feed 2 little kids at the same time after that, and viola, workout blown to shit!  Yay for kids!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 16, 2009)

July 16

Bench Press
135 x 8
240 x 3
255 x 3
270 x 9

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
135 x 3
145 x 3
155 x 10

Standing OH Press
140 x 3
150 x 3
160 x 9

Chinups
BW+10 x 3
BW+25 x 3
BW+35 x 7

*OK, I liked what I read when I read about Jim Wendler's 5-3-1 program, so I am adopting some of his principles, mainly as it relates to the main lifts, the meat of the program.  He calls for doing one main lift a day, 4 days a week, with assistance after the 5-3-1 part.  Bench, Deads, OH Press and Squats are his days.

I modified it because while I like the 5-3-1 part, I don't like doing each lift only once per week, I hate that, I need at LEAST twice per week, especially on a non failure strength program.  So I am doing an upper/lower split using all the lifts in the 5-3-1 fashion.  these are the upper exercises I will use, and the lower day will be full ATG squats and deadlifts.  Gonna shoot for working out every other day, so each exercise gets hit with 3 days between.  Loading goes up for 3 sessions, then the 4th session is a deload, then an increase in weight and start over.  Everything is based on 1RM for each exercise subtracting 10% from that max for the calculations.

If you wonder why the last set is random, it's because there is a prescribed rep goal for that set, but if you can pass that goal, you keep going until you fail.  For example, today was the second session so it's goal is 3 reps for the 3 work sets, but since I was able to do more on the last one, I just kept going.  It's nice cause if I didn't feel like it I could have just stopped at 3 and still been making progress, but anything extra is icing on the cake.

First time doing standing OH Press in a while and it felt awesome, very smooth and very satisfying.  Probably underestimated my max on that too much, but that's ok.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2009)

July 18

Full ATG Squats
135 x 8
230 x 3
240 x 3
255 x 8

SLDL
255 x 3
275 x 3
290 x 8

*Relearning my squat form for perfect ATG squats.  power squats are out for now.  i didnt test a max for these, but I estimated it at only 315, so hopefully this was conservative enough.

*Going with Stiff legs for a while because I feel these are the better exercise for actual muscle growth/strength in the low back and hamstrings.  the regular deadlift is great for most purposes, but I don't want to squat and then deadlift heavy every lower session, at least stiff legs let me use a little less weight.  The 290 for 8 felt nice and solid, pretty good form I think.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2009)

July 20

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
255 x 3
285 x 6

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
130 x 5
145 x 3
160 x 8

Standing OH Press
135 x 5
150 x 3
165 x 9

Chinups
BW x 5
BW+25 x 3
BW+50 x 6

*Well, I definitely underestimated my maxes because this was supposed to be 1 rep plus at 95% of max, and as you can see, I nailed pretty much all of these exercises for way more than 1 rep.  Eh, I'm sure it will get more difficult in the future, but for now, I'll just go with it


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2009)

Better to underestimate your maxes rather than overestimating.  That would bring the program to a quick halt.  I read about that program and it sounded interesting, but it's not something I want right now.  I'll be interested in seeing how well you progress on it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> July 18
> 
> Full ATG Squats
> 135 x 8
> ...


just  thought I was having...
rotatte one week to next:
week 1: front squats / deads
week 2: squats / SLDL

Think that would be an idea?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2009)

July 21

Full Squats
135 x 8
215 x 5
240 x 3
270 x 6

SLDL
240 x 5
275 x 3
305 x 5

*Thinking about using the prescribed rep ranges and stopping and then just upping workout frequency.  So for example, today's workout called for 5 reps at 75%, 3 reps at 85% and 1 rep at 95%, I might just stop at these reps from now on instead of pushing the last set.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought the point of the program was that the last set was where the progress is made, ie, you do as many as possible.  Or did I read it wrong?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I thought the point of the program was that the last set was where the progress is made, ie, you do as many as possible. Or did I read it wrong?


 
no you're pretty much correct, I would think however that the point of the program is to keep up the progression and that is where you would succeed.  As long as you are hitting those target reps on the last set, you have made progress, the extra reps are just that, extras.  Is it beneficial to do that? Probably, on the original program anyway, but on my tweak of it, I think it might be too much.  Remember, the original program calls for each exercise once per week plus accessories.  I am doing the base part of the plan, but for a lot higher frequency, two to three times per week per exercise, I need to keep myself as fresh as possible.

So basically, I am going for a pure strength improvement approach, never going more than 5 reps in a set (if I go with the reps in the plan only).  It's basically how I feel and respond to high frequency that will determine what I do.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2009)

Still Insane workouts I see, hope all is well Stewart!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> just thought I was having...
> rotatte one week to next:
> week 1: front squats / deads
> week 2: squats / SLDL
> ...


 
it's a great idea, however, I'm not much of a fan of variety, I think it's overrated.  I'm content doing the same exercises week in and out so long as I make progress on them.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 22, 2009)

July 22

Haven't abandoned my 5-3-1 plan, but felt like a change today, had a really rough morning and wanted to get some aggression out on the weights, so I went with some push exercise volume today

Weighted Dips
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5

Standing Overhead Press
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Close Grip Bench Press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Yep, it was a lot of volume, good God.  I should be in store for a real BIG dinner tonight!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2009)

july 23

Chest Supported Rows
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5

Chinups
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5

DB Curls
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 25, 2009)

July 25

Trap Bar Deadlifts (RI=2 min)
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5

Glute Ham Raise (RI=99 sec)
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2009)

AWESOME w/o's Stewart!!! How do you perform the glute/ham raises???


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 27, 2009)

July 27

Incline Bench Press (RI=99 sec)
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5

Superset (RI=99 between supersets)
Close Grip Floor Press /ss/ Side Laterals
225 x 5 /30 x 5
225 x 5 /30 x 5
225 x 5 /30 x 5
225 x 5 /30 x 5
225 x 5 /30 x 5
225 x 5 /30 x 5
225 x 5 /30 x 5
225 x 5 /30 x 5

*Brutal, brutal workout.  My chest was so pumped it actually hurt, and I really, really HATE that feeling


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 27, 2009)

Archangel said:


> AWESOME w/o's Stewart!!! How do you perform the glute/ham raises???


 
Hi Archie, sorry I'm replying so late, but I actually have an inexpensive glute ham raise/hyperextension machine in my home gym that I use.  It certainly isn't as good as the real deal ghr machines, and for all I know using this one could be forcing me to do them incorrectly, but it seems like it does the trick.  here is a pic of it, unfortunately it didn't come with the woman using it....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2009)

Where did you come up with 99 sec RIs?  And it's probably a good thing that woman didn't come with it, or your workouts would suffer for sure.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 28, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Where did you come up with 99 sec RIs? And it's probably a good thing that woman didn't come with it, or your workouts would suffer for sure.


 
haha, well, the 99 sec comes from this timer clock I have on my computer that I use to time my rest and in the seconds column, you can only enter 2 digits and I wanted something a little longer than 90 seconds but less than 2 minutes, so I just went with 99.  No reason other than that.

Now, if she came with the equipment, are you sure my workouts would really suffer??   At the very least, I would be getting in some quality cardio, which we all know I could use more of...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 28, 2009)

July 28

Chinups (RI=99 sec)
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5

Superset (RI=99 sec between supersets)
EZ Bar Curls /ss/ Rear DB Laterals
110 x 5 / 50 x 5
110 x 5 / 50 x 5
110 x 5 / 50 x 5
110 x 5 / 50 x 5
110 x 5 / 50 x 5
110 x 5 / 50 x 5
110 x 5 / 50 x 5
110 x 5 / 50 x 5

I'd have better become a very large person from this workload cause this is absolute HELL.  This is probably the workout I should have been doing when I was using the 1-Andro maybe I would have seen some results from it that way.  Oh well, don't think I will be trying that experiment anytime soon however, creatine and beta-alanine will have to do.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2009)

Did you get anything from using the 1-Andro?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2009)

July 30

Squats
warmups
235 x 5
250 x 5
270 x 7

Dips
warmups
BW+65 x 5
BW+80 x 5
BW+100 x 10

Chinups
warmups
BW x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+25 x 9

Well the volume experiment is officially over, and it's back to Wendler 5-3-1 again.  I am going to be 35 and have 2 kids at home, who am I kidding that I can actually partake a Charles Poliquin high volume routine in this state?  

First time squatting in a while, and it still sucks, lol, at least my back is holding up.  I am resigned to the fact that I need to use at least a one and a half shoulders width stance to perform squats.  I can still get well below parallel, even though it might be short of rock bottom, but that's good enough for me.  Plus I like using the wide squat stance when I do trap bar deads in a program, since those are a close stance exercise, so it kind of balances out.

Dips were


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Did you get anything from using the 1-Andro?



if i did, i really didn't notice it.  the only thing i can say i truly noticed was that I was a lot more pumped during my actual workouts, like arnold schwartzenegger pumped, but after cooling down that went away and no lingering pumps, so whatever.  I went with a more natural PCT as opposed to nolva or any of that stuff, so it cost me almost $200 for the cycle and to really not get anything noticable out of it kind of sucked.

I would probably give it another try if it weren't for the fact that my dad had prostate cancer 10 years ago, so I really don't want to mess with my prostate any more than genetics may already be doing.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 1, 2009)

Aug 1

Modified Wendler 5-3-1

Upper Cycle 2 (3-3-3+)

Dips
warmups
BW+80 x 3
BW+100 x 3
BW+115 x *10* (Rep record)

Chest Supported Rows
Warmups
140 x 3
150 x 3
160 x 8

Standing OH Press
145 x 3
155 x 3
160 x *10* (Rep record)

Chinups
BW+15 x 3
BW+25 x 3
BW+40 x 8

*Next time I am going to put chinups after dips to prioritize them, and either move the rows to the end or drop them completely.  Since I'm not doing any benching for this, I don't know if balancing out the horizontal plane is that important, plus the trap bar deads really nail the back too, so we'll see, but either way I want my chins to improve now before the rows.

*Dips are just going sickly, I feel so awesome on that movement, and the overhead press has just taken off since I've done them standing, they feel so much more natural this way as opposed to seated.  Of course, lugging the bar and the weights from my basement to the first floor to do them really sucks, but it's a small price to pay I guess.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2009)

daaaang, amigo!
NICE #'s! You gonna post any pics soon? Your amrs ahave got to be ginormous!
I"m trying to get back into dips...its becoming one of my staple tri exercises. A few more workouts with sets of 10, then will start adding weight.
Just hoping the pull ups start responding...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> First time squatting in a while, and it still sucks, lol, at least my back is holding up.  I am resigned to the fact that I need to use at least a one and a half shoulders width stance to perform squats.  I can still get well below parallel, even though it might be short of rock bottom, but that's good enough for me.  Plus I like using the wide squat stance when I do trap bar deads in a program, since those are a close stance exercise, so it kind of balances out.



Hey, whatever works and is pain free.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2009)

Aug 3

*WENDLER 5-3-1 WEEK 2 DEADLIFT DAY

*Trap Bar Deadlifts
285 x 3
325 x 3
370 x 8

SLDL
205 x 10
205 x 10
205 x 10
205 x 10

Decline Crunches
BW+20 x 10
BW+20 x 10
BW+20 x 10
BW+20 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd probably crap my pants if you stayed with the same workout program for at least 4 weeks in a row.  This way you would at least know if it's working or not.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 4, 2009)

Aug 4

*WENDLER 5-3-1 WEEK 2 BENCH PRESS DAY

*Bench Press
Warmups
215 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 8

Seated DB Overhead Press
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 10 
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 4, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'd probably crap my pants if you stayed with the same workout program for at least 4 weeks in a row.  This way you would at least know if it's working or not.



yeah, you and me both


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> yeah, you and me both


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> if i did, i really didn't notice it.  the only thing i can say i truly noticed was that I was a lot more pumped during my actual workouts, like arnold schwartzenegger pumped, but after cooling down that went away and no lingering pumps, so whatever.  I went with a more natural PCT as opposed to nolva or any of that stuff, so it cost me almost $200 for the cycle and to really not get anything noticable out of it kind of sucked.
> 
> I would probably give it another try if it weren't for the fact that my dad had prostate cancer 10 years ago, so I really don't want to mess with my prostate any more than genetics may already be doing.



I have tried some stuff called "The One". Its pretty good. I noticed a nice increase in everything. You may want to take a look at it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 6, 2009)

Aug 6

*WENDLER 5-3-1 WEEK 2 SQUAT DAY*

Squats
225 x 3
250 x 3
285 x 7

SLDL
205 x 10
205 x 10
205 x 10 
205 x 10

Decline Crunches
BW+20 x 10
BW+20 x 10
BW+20 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2009)

Aug 8

*WENDLER 5-3-1 WEEK 2 BENCH ASSIST DAY

*Dips
BW+100 x 5
BW+100 x 5
BW+100 x 5 

Flat DB Press
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10

Plate Loaded Neutral Grip Pulldowns
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10

Rear Laterals
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

Hammer Curls
30 x 15
30 x 15


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 9, 2009)

Aug 9

*WENDLER 5-3-1 WEEK 3 DEADLIFT DAY

*Conventional Deadlifts
Warmups
295 x 5
325 x 3
365 x 8

Plate Loaded Squat Machine
270 x 10
270 x 10
270 x 10

Had to stop after the 3rd set of the squats as the pukey feeling was settling in, and I didn't feel like ruining the rest of my day by getting sick from working out.  Fucking leg days get me every time, I cannot do high rep leg sets without feeling sick.  I guess we can chalk that up to conditioning huh?  Or maybe it was the miserably humid conditions in my basement today, who knows?

Deadlifts were a sort of moral victory though.  Decided to put regular deads back in, take SLDLs out as an accessory.  I want the three powerlifts back in my routine so I can compete again.  Although this was a far cry from my 520 deadlift at the meet in December, I am somewhat pleased with 8 reps at 365.  Felt strong on them too, no back pain, no belt either, just chalk.  The trick was squeezing my ass as tight as possible on each rep, seemed to really work well.


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2009)

STRONG deads, much stronger than mine.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2009)

My vote is "conditioning"...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2009)

Malley said:


> STRONG deads, much stronger than mine.


 
well, isn't that only because you don't even do them anymore?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> My vote is "conditioning"...


 
Do I have to come to MI and  you with your own blast straps??


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> well, isn't that only because you don't even do them anymore?



Duh


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Do I have to come to MI and  you with your own blast straps??



You couldn't catch me


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> You couldn't catch me


 
ah, I see what you did there...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 11, 2009)

Aug 11

*WENDLER 5-3-1 WEEK 3 BENCH PRESS DAY

*Bench Press
Warmups
230 x 5
260 x 3
290 x 6

Standing OH Press
130 x 12
130 x 12
130 x 10

DB Rows
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

...and that fact that you do those w/out a spotter....you da man!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice work indeed!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...and that fact that you do those w/out a spotter....you da man!



I've never used a spotter for anything (well, kind of forced not to by working out at home, duh), but normally when I work out I'm fine, so long as I don't go for a max attempt, then I will set up my self spotter stands, otherwise, I've never had an issue with getting stuck...if I know I won't get that next rep, I just don't do it....probably a good thing in the long run too....

The worst part about benching without help is basically the liftoff on a max attempt.  It screws up your "set" position on the bench when you have to reach back and up to unrack.  I am also positive that if I had spotters, I could increase my bench max by a minimum of 10-20 pounds, but oh well


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Nice work indeed!



thanks Py!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2009)

Aug 13

*WENDLER 5-3-1 WEEK 3 SQUAT DAY*

Squats
Warmups
235 x 5
275 x 3
300 x 7

Glute-Ham Raises
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

*My goal for the last set of squats was to get 6 reps, so 7 is a bonus.  I really didn't know how many I was going to get, I don't remember the last time I even squatted with 300 pounds was, but all in all it went pretty well today.  I got my daughter's name tattooed on my inner upper arm yesterday, so it was bothering me a bit while holding the bar, but I planned getting the tat to not fall before an upper body day, so I have an extra day or two to let it heal before messing with it.


----------



## Double D (Aug 13, 2009)

Right on, your squat is coming along nicely.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

Do we get to see the new ink?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Do we get to see the new ink?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2009)

You need to do a standing double Bicep pose


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> You need to do a standing double Bicep pose


 
funny you mention it, my wife actually made me do one before and took a pic, however, I look like a fucking moron in the pic, hence I will not be posting that particular pic on here, hehe.

eventually I will get one that I don't dislike too much and post it on here...of course, I really like my new one a lot better than the other one, so I might have my new artist redraw the first one as much as he can and fix it up a bit.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

What's the other one?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2009)

Pylon said:


> What's the other one?


 
My son's name


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been trying to figure a good way to integrate my kids names into my tattoos  too......


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2009)

Both of my boys are named after ballplayers.  I briefly considered getting inked with those numbers (7 for Mantle, 42 for Robinson), but then the older one decided to wear #9 (in honor of Paul Kariya, for some reason), so I thought it might not be the right play.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2009)

Aug 14

*WENDLER 5-3-1 BENCH PRESS DAY 2A*

Bench Press
Warmups
200 x 5
230 x 5
265 x 10

Standing OH Press
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

Plate Loaded Neutral Grip Pulldowns
125 x 8
125 x 8 
125 x 8

Hammer Curls
40 x 12
40 x 12


----------



## Double D (Aug 14, 2009)

Strong bench brotha


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I've been trying to figure a good way to integrate my kids names into my tattoos  too......



yeah, definitely take the time to figure it out, don't do what I did.  I should have waited and done both of them together, but I was impatient once Ryan was born, I couldn't wait, lol.  So of course the place I got Ryan's done is gone, so I went to a place local to my new house for the new one, and the guy here was SO much better, I love my Avery one 10000X more than the Ryan one.  It sucks, but you have the advantage of doing them together at once, so it will be better all around.

I still would have done one name on each arm, it just would have been nicer if the same artist did them both for symmetry sake.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2009)

Malley said:


> Strong bench brotha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> yeah, definitely take the time to figure it out, don't do what I did.  I should have waited and done both of them together, but I was impatient once Ryan was born, I couldn't wait, lol.  So of course the place I got Ryan's done is gone, so I went to a place local to my new house for the new one, and the guy here was SO much better, I love my Avery one 10000X more than the Ryan one.  It sucks, but you have the advantage of doing them together at once, so it will be better all around.
> 
> I still would have done one name on each arm, it just would have been nicer if the same artist did them both for symmetry sake.



............I'm sure it will be a while before I pick the RIGHT design.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2009)

DD and Pylon...thanks guys.  It's not where I want it to be, but it's getting there.  I also went a little off schedule today, since I won't be able to work out tomorrow, so I squeezed this bench workout in today.  Ideally, I would have liked to go 3 whole days between bench press days, but since I benched on tuesday, I only got 2 days in between, so I think it reflected in the results a bit.  

I am still getting used to this Wendler high(er) rep stuff, the first few reps up to about 5 or so are strong as hell, then I just fall off the cliff strength wise, I am a low rep guy at heart.  I got 265 for 10, and probably would get 315 for 5+ right now, just the way my strength is.  Plus, I am teaching myself the "powerlifting bench press" as I go, so that makes it more difficult (for now) also.  It's a strange groove to learn when you do it the "bodybuilder" way forever


----------



## Double D (Aug 14, 2009)

It definitly makes a huge difference in not getting enough days off between. I did bench work today as well and I only had 3 days in between and it definitly showed. Plus me and a few trainers got on a plyo pushup thing yesterday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2009)

Dude.....I give you props for staying home with two kids.   I do it for about 3 hours every Saturday morning when my wife goes out for her long run.  It's a frickin' madhouse!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 15, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Dude.....I give you props for staying home with two kids. I do it for about 3 hours every Saturday morning when my wife goes out for her long run. It's a frickin' madhouse!!!!


 
Yeah, give me all the props you want, it's a disaster....I fully believe that men were not intended to watch their children all day every day, it's honestly just not something we are equipped to do.  It's my own fault though, I chose to do it, I couldn't send my kids to day care, I know lots of people do it, it's just not something we wanted to do for them.  It's just a HUGE sacrifice, they better appreciate this some day, that's all I have to say about it.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 15, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Yeah, give me all the props you want, it's a disaster....I fully believe that men were not intended to watch their children all day every day, it's honestly just not something we are equipped to do.  It's my own fault though, I chose to do it, I couldn't send my kids to day care, I know lots of people do it, it's just not something we wanted to do for them.  It's just a HUGE sacrifice, they better appreciate this some day, that's all I have to say about it.



I hear you.  I've got 2 boys (6 and 2) and love hanging out with them...for a couple of hours at a time.  Alone, I mean.  Us and the wife spent a week in Chicago together and had a great time.  But two-on-one?  I'm no match for them.

Plus, the older is starting to want to exert his independence, so I have to work to maintain alpha dog status.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Aug 16

*WENDLER 5-3-1 DEADLIFT DAY 2A*

Deadlifts
Warmups
255 x 5
295 x 5
335 x 12

Plate Loaded Squat Machine
280 x 8
280 x 8
280 x 8

*Something unsatisfying about deadlifting a barbell with 335 pounds on it 12 times consecutively when you still have trouble moving the living room couch around, which I doubt weighs 335 pounds....Eh, oh well.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Aug 16
> 
> *WENDLER 5-3-1 DEADLIFT DAY 2A*
> 
> ...


its all a matter of physics and leverage...and the fact that the average household couch is the heaviest and most dreaded object to move in the known universe.
you do know...that couch moving was supposed to be an olympic sport, but it was just deemd too hard. They went the decathlon instead, as it was easier.


stupid war time conditions...don't have a trap bar....I've taken a likig to DB dead lifts...much easier on the shins...but weight tops out at 100lbs...I'll be doing sets of 10 or more soon enough...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Deadlifts
> Warmups
> 255 x 5
> 295 x 5
> ...



But when you're moving the couch you're not lifting it up and down 12 times and it doesn't have a convenient grip like a bar does.  That's a lot of reps for that exercise.  Were you able to maintain good form for all the reps?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> But when you're moving the couch you're not lifting it up and down 12 times and it doesn't have a convenient grip like a bar does.  That's a lot of reps for that exercise.  Were you able to maintain good form for all the reps?



Definitely was more reps than I wanted to do on the deadlift, but the bar kept coming up relatively easy, so I just kept going.  In fact, I might have been able to do more actually, but my hamstrings really fatigued first.  They were just burning and didn't want to move anymore.

I guess my form was alright throughout since I really don't have any lingering back discomfort.  The way I judge my deadlifts is whether or not my back feels funky the next day or two, and my legs really feel more beat up then my back, so maybe it was pretty good form.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 18, 2009)

Aug 18

*WENDLER 5-3-1 BENCH PRESS DAY 2B

*Bench Press
Warmups
215 x 3
250 x 3
280 x 8

Standing OH Press
140 x 7
140 x 7
140 x 7

Plate Loaded Neutral Grip Pulldowns
130 x 7
130 x 7
130 x 7

Reverse Flies
45 x 7
45 x 7
45 x 7

Hammer Curls
42.5 x 9
42.5 x 9


----------



## Double D (Aug 18, 2009)

280 for 8 on bench.....hum, wheres your 1rm now?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 18, 2009)

Malley said:


> 280 for 8 on bench.....hum, wheres your 1rm now?


 
who knows, I haven't attempted a max in forever.  According to the calculations, this would put me at a 350ish max, however I don't know how appropriate that is for me.  Either I train for heavy singles and my lower weight rep maxes go down, or I train higher rep maxes at lower weights, and my singles go down, so it isn't linear for me.  

Maybe after one more cycle I will go for a max just to see where things are.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2009)

Aug 19

*WENDLER 5-3-1 SQUAT DAY 2A

*Squats
Warmups
210 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 10

Glute Ham Raises
BW+10 x 6
BW+10 x 6
BW+10 x 6

*Eh, going away tomorrow, so I squeezed in the squats today as opposed to tomorrow.  Thought I would get at least 12, but oh well, not gonna lose sleep over it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2009)

Going anywhere good?  Is this a vacation?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Going anywhere good? Is this a vacation?


 
I wish it was a vacation, nah, I'm just going into the city overnight to celebrate my 5 year anniversary, 5 looooooooooooong years, lol.  It will still be nice to get away from the kids for a night, even though I will probably calling home to check on them every hour since they are staying with my in-laws


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I'm just going into the city overnight to celebrate my 5 year anniversary, 5 looooooooooooong years, lol.  It will still be nice to get away from the kids for a night, even though I will probably calling home to check on them every hour since they are staying with my in-laws



Haven't they raised any kids of their own?   

Enjoy the night out!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 21, 2009)

Aug 21

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 1
330 x 1
330 x 1
330 x 1
330 x 1

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8

Standing OH Press
140 x 8
140 x 8

Reverse Flies
45 x 8
45 x 8

Hammer Curls
42.5 x 8
42.5 x 8

Close Grip Bench
225 x 8
225 x 8

*Wendler's program is nice, but is real slow progression, I knew that going in, but it's pretty slow, probably real good for someone with patience which is not me.  The thing is, I benched 280 x 8 last time, which estimates to around a 350 1RM, however, when I went for the first 330 rep, it was really damn slow and heavy...proof that you need to train heavy singles to get a good max, that repping out is real nice and a great test of strength, but for competition purposes, you really need to go heavy, so I think I'm gonna go back to my prilepin table based % routine for the powerlifts:
80% of max 4x4
85% of max 4x3
90% of max 4x2
95% of max 4x1
cycle through and add 5 or 10 pounds to max and repeat.  accessories will stay on the same scheme for bench day, i might try to do squats and deads, gulp, on the same day, so accessories on that day might be tough


----------



## Double D (Aug 21, 2009)

You are just like me, I love to do alot of high rep stuff, but it doesnt equal a big bench and that in turn does not make me happy!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 23, 2009)

Aug 23

Deadlifts
225 x 5
315 x 3
407.5 x 2
407.5 x 2
407.5 x 2
407.5 x 2

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
135 x 6
135 x 6
135 x 6

Reverse Flies
47.5 x 6
47.5 x 6
47.5 x 6

Hammer Curls
45 x 6
45 x 6

*Ok, I have no equipment at home to do really any leg exercises that don't involve my lower back at least a little bit, and I really want to save my back for the squats and deadlifts, so I am gonna not do anything else for legs and hit the back stuff on the lower days so I can just hit pushing stuff on the bench press days.

Now is the time I really wish I had a leg extension and a leg curl machine


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2009)

You could throw in some step ups, bulgarian squats, lunges, squat jumps, etc.........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2009)

How about Front Squats


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aug 24

Squats
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6

Decline Bench Press
250 x 6
250 x 6
250 x 6

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6

Hammer Curls
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6



*I got a little discouraged from the heavy weight stuff yesterday, I am not looking forward to it again, so that was a signal in my mind that it was time to let up.  Time to go for a little Akira inspired KISS workout.  3 sets, 6 reps first workout, up to 8 reps third workout, then increase the weight and go back to 6.  Alternate squats, presses, rows, and curls with stiff leg deads, chins, dips, and overhead presses, every other day, etc, etc.

*Give it a week till you see something new up in here 

*by the way, the new Creed song "Overcome" is fucking awesome!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2009)

I am not familar with KISS.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 24, 2009)

Malley said:


> I am not familar with KISS.


 
Keep It Simple Stupid


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2009)

awwww......


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> *Give it a week till you see something new up in here





You're welcome to join me in my high volume endeavor.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 26, 2009)

Aug 26

FULLBODY

Squats
245 x 12

Standing OH Press
145 x 10

Chinups
BW+25 x 10

Dips
BW+100 x 10

Hammer Curls
45 x 10

Trap Bar Shrugs
230 x 12

SLDL
225 x 10

*Well that was certainly much easier on paper than in practice...holy shit it killed me.  Plus, running around my house to 3 different areas to perform some of the exercises didn't help either....I've got most of the stuff in the basement, but I do my OH presses in my den, and my chinups in the bedroom....pain in the ass low ceilings


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2009)

For a minute there, I thought I had wandered into YM's journal.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 26, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> For a minute there, I thought I had wandered into YM's journal.


 
well, you know you're really still in my journal when you see the big pile of puke on the floor after performing one set of each exercise for 10+ reps....

no puke in YM's journal


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2009)

What kind of RIs did you use on that fullbody workout?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 27, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> What kind of RIs did you use on that fullbody workout?


 
2 min, sometimes more, sometimes less, I don't really care for low rest intervals, cuts my strength down and I don't like that.  If I want to exercise my heart, I'll do cardio, you know?

But I'd have to guess that given my situation of being a low rep guy most of the time, that doing the higher reps has some kind of cardio benefit for me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice looking workout minus the puke


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Dips
> BW+100 x 10


WOW....did nobody else catch this?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> WOW....did nobody else catch this?



I saw it ....................that's nothing new in here.   S14 is a monster on Dips


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 28, 2009)

Aug 28

FULLBODY

*Squats
245 x 13*
Fuck this, gonna go to 10 next time like the rest of the exercises

*Standing OH Press
150 x 10*
That went well 

*Chinups
BW+30 x 10*
These felt strong

*Dips
BW+105 x 10*
Eh, typical 

*Hammer Curls
47.5 x 10*
Curls, whatever

*Trap Bar Deadlifts
320 x 10*
Might have been a little too much at the end here, my back is killing me right now.

*Sweated my ass off with this seemingly easy workout.  Definitely is a silent asskicker, shit sneaks up on you by rep 7, and then it's just a gut check to get to the end.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2009)

I like the new program (I know that is shocking   )


----------



## Double D (Aug 28, 2009)

Hows the cardio?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 28, 2009)

Malley said:


> Hows the cardio?


 
What is this cardio you speak of??


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2009)

Aug 29

Bench Press
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

Standing OH Press
170 x 5

Tricep Pushdowns
3 sets of 8

*OK, really liked the full body workout, however, I really screwed my back up yesterday and it is hurting like a bitch today, so I think it might be in my best interests to lay off the lower body stuff, and I plan to take it down to one day per week, with 2 push and pull days around it.  Gonna set it up like a pseudo 5x5 plan, with one volume day and one 5rm day.  So next push day will be 1x5 bench and 5x5 oh press.  Rows and chins on the pull day, plus curls.  Lower body day will just be volume for now on probably the squat and maybe glute ham raises.  Need to stay away from all types of deads for a while to let my back get better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I really screwed my back up yesterday and it is hurting like a bitch today,



I'm guessing it was the 10 rep set of DLs that you did last in that killer workout.    Rest is your friend at this point, as well as some pain reliever.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm guessing it was the 10 rep set of DLs that you did last in that killer workout.  Rest is your friend at this point, as well as some pain reliever.


 
most definitely was probably the icing on the cake, also remember a week ago I did 4 regular deadlift singles at 405, then squatted 3 times this past week, and finished off with the trap bar deads, yep I'm sure that's the rundown on why it hurts. I really have no idea what the hell I was thinking, lol....I think I totally underestimated the trap bar deads at the end, thinking they were going to be easy since they were just "easy trap bar deads".

Lots of rest in my future. Like I said, I'm gonna go with one lower body day for a few weeks and see if that helps, starting with just squats, and then hopefully after a couple weeks get back into some form of deadlift again, we'll see....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hope the pain subsides, quick amigo. Nice lifts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2009)

Rest, Ibu and Hot tub works for me !!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 30, 2009)

Aug 30

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5

Chinups
BW+50 x 5

Trap Bar Shrugs
300 x 5 
300 x 5
300 x 5
300 x 5
300 x 5


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Aug 26
> 
> FULLBODY
> 
> ...



  For one reason and another, I thought this was funny.


----------



## Double D (Aug 30, 2009)

Just take an entire week off. You should come back stronger and motivated.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 30, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> What is this cardio you speak of??


figured...you'd get enough 'cardio' by chasing the boys thru the house...between sets.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2009)

Aug 31

Cardio Complexes

Weight 60lbs
Rest Interval 90 sec

Sumo Deads
Bent Over Rows
Cleans
Front Squats
Push Press
Upright Rows
Back Squats

6 reps first set, 5 reps second, 4 reps third, etc, down to 1 rep

Original workout calls for romanian deads and gm's as well, but I left them out to protect my back a bit.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> figured...you'd get enough 'cardio' by chasing the boys thru the house...between sets.....


 
you're not too far off...you should see the messed up workouts I have to perform in my house, I should film it one day, it would make for a nice reality series....


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2009)

So did you get all 6 sets in for the complexes?  I noticed that you added upright rows.

I find that the light weight doesn't really impact the lower back at all, so RDLs and GMs aren't a problem for me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> So did you get all 6 sets in for the complexes? I noticed that you added upright rows.
> 
> I find that the light weight doesn't really impact the lower back at all, so RDLs and GMs aren't a problem for me.


 
yeah, I got all 6 rounds, it was actually fairly easy for me, and you know how deconditioned I am, so maybe I need to up the weight a bit next time.  Maybe it was easy since I only did 7 exercises instead of 8?

I am going to put those two exercises back in eventually, I just want to give my back a break from that pain I got the other day....it still feels a bit funky now, so I thought good mornings with any weight might not be the best idea for now.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> you're not too far off...you should see the messed up workouts I have to perform in my house, I should film it one day, it would make for a nice reality series....


I can imagine:


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2009)

I had to double check who's journal I was in when I saw "Cardio Complexes" ..... LOL

It's fun to crack on you about cardio buddy  .. haha   I'm sure you could do at least 100 - 125  lbs for that workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 1, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I had to double check who's journal I was in when I saw "Cardio Complexes" ..... LOL
> 
> It's fun to crack on you about cardio buddy .. haha I'm sure you could do at least 100 - 125 lbs for that workout.


 
no doubt about that 100-125, the thing is you don't want it to negatively affect your "real" weight workouts, so you can't go too nuts with the weights.  I was thinking about tinkering with the rest intervals, maybe drop 5 seconds each time with a constant weight, it's still progress, and it won't kill my muscles.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sept 1

PUSH

All RIs=90 sec

Bench Press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Standing OH Press
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5 
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5

*Thanks to TT for the volume idea...lots of nagging little pains creeping up on me, so I thought it would be in my best interests to go a bit lighter and add some more volume to make up for the lack of heavy weights.  I always seem to come back to advanced german volume training, since I remember doing it a couple years ago and feeling pretty huge on it


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I am going to put those two exercises back in eventually, I just want to give my back a break from that pain I got the other day....it still feels a bit funky now, so I thought good mornings with any weight might not be the best idea for now.



You could always start with putting in just one of them, whichever is easier for you.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sept 2

PULL

All RIs=90 sec

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5

Chinups
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 4


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2009)

OMG, the Volume is INSANE!!! Hows it goin my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2009)

High volume is taking over the world.  Run, Arch, run!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 3, 2009)

10x5 is awesome! Looking good, man


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> yeah, I got all 6 rounds, it was actually fairly easy for me,



Do you think that you got anything out of the 1 and 2 rep sets?  I finally made it to 2, but didn't think I was getting from it.  I could have done the singles, but didn't think it was worth it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> no doubt about that 100-125, the thing is you don't want it to negatively affect your "real" weight workouts, so you can't go too nuts with the weights.  I was thinking about tinkering with the rest intervals, maybe drop 5 seconds each time with a constant weight, it's still progress, and it won't kill my muscles.



Good idea.   Once you get to 20 sec RIs you might puke


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Do you think that you got anything out of the 1 and 2 rep sets?  I finally made it to 2, but didn't think I was getting from it.  I could have done the singles, but didn't think it was worth it.



you are right, the 2 and 1 rep sets were kind of pointless.  I am actually about to test out a new idea....i am gonna go 4 or 5 rounds of 6 reps with the 90 seconds of rest.  I'll tell you about it in about 15 minutes,,,


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> 10x5 is awesome! Looking good, man



well since I was hyping it up to you in that other thread, I got myself psyched up to do it again too, so here it is


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Archangel said:


> OMG, the Volume is INSANE!!! Hows it goin my Friend!!!



Be very afraid of the volume Archie....be VERY afraid....


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sept 3

Cardio Complex

Sumo Deads
Rows
Cleans
Front Squats
Push Press
Back Squats
Upright Rows

60lbs x 4 sets x 6 reps each exercise

*yep...keeping the 6 reps on each set is a lot harder.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2009)

That certainly makes sense.  I wonder if that's better than bumping the weight.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sept 4

LEGS

RIs=90 sec

Plate Loaded Squats
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5

Sumo Stance Stiff Leg Deads
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

*well, that sucked.  Semi rehab workout for my low back.  Boring as all hell.  not feeling all the volume anymore either, what else is new


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2009)

Rehab is never fun....Jack Daniels always helps me get over it


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sept 5

Repetition Bench Press
205 x 16
205 x 14
205 x 11

Plate Loaded Lat Pulldown/Rear Laterals Superset
140 x 10/40 x 8
140 x 8/40 x 8
140 x 8/40 x 8

Side Laterals
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

Plate Loaded Pushdowns/Incline DB Curl Superset
70 x 8/40 x 8
70 x 8/40 x 8
70 x 8/40 x 8
70 x 8

Captains of Crush Gripper #1
15
15
15


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sept 6

Max Effort Lower

Box Squats to parallel
Bar x 10
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
315 x 1

Walking Lunges
50s x 16 steps
50s x 16 steps
50s x 16 steps

Dual DB Swings
30s x 10
30s x 10
30s x 10

Ab Circuit
V-ups x 10
Toe touches x 10
Hip Thrusts x 10
2 times 

*Ok, box squats are pretty good for people with low back issues.  Worked up to the 315 and my back felt pretty much fine, I felt the lift totally in my legs and hips and not in my back at all.  The 315 is pretty weak, but it was a good day for me considering A. The condition of my back, and B. I hadn't done box squats in a while, I forgot how much different they were than regular squats.

*The ab circuit was pretty brutal, I felt like my spleen was busting out of my gut at the end


----------



## rks1969 (Sep 6, 2009)

Haven't checked in for a while. Just wondering if you've ever actually made the 405 bench press.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2009)

ho-lee-crap, amigo0
looking strong in here. Looks like everybody is doing the box squats. You like them?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Ok, box squats are pretty good for people with low back issues.  Worked up to the 315 and my back felt pretty much fine, I felt the lift totally in my legs and hips and not in my back at all.



I sure hope that's the way it's supposed to be, since that's how they feel to me also.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sept 8

MAX EFFORT UPPER

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1
335 x 1
345 x 1

Incline Bench Press
225 x 10
225 x 10

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

DeFranco DB "Power Cleans"
30s x 6 
20s x 10

Tricep Pushdowns
70 x 10
70 x 10

DB Curls
50s x 8
50s x 8

*What a messed up workout.  Nothing like sucking down a stim drink prior to working out, only to have to stop 15 minutes in to feed your 4 month old daughter.  Do you know what you feel like when you have to stop for 20 minutes all hopped up on caffeine and what not?  Needless to say, upon resuming the workout, the rest just sucked, I didn't do half the stuff I wanted to do, but I guess I need to get used to this, this is life with 2 small kids for me for now


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 8, 2009)

Burner and TT...

yes I like the box squats.  unfortunately for me, they seem like a completely different movement pattern than regular squats, so I really don't know how I am going to get the carryover, but maybe if I keep doing them, I will get the form down better and maybe, just maybe doing it the right way on the box will help me do it the right way free squatting.

I know I have squat issues, I got up to that 385 in the meet, but I know my form sucks.  On the box, my glutes were and still are sore as hell from Sunday, which means I finally activated my glutes doing something, which is good for me, since they are never sore when I free squat, it's always either my hips, quads, or lower back.


----------



## Double D (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice bench big fella!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 8, 2009)

Malley said:


> Nice bench big fella!


 
eh, that's chump change for you right, what did you do the same weight for 5 reps today? Sheesh


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2009)

345 is alot of weight regardless who puts it up for however many reps. I am sore as shit today! How about yourself?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> What a messed up workout.  Nothing like sucking down a stim drink prior to working out, only to have to stop 15 minutes in



Something similar recently happened to Burner.  I've also had it happen to me.   It's really annoying having all this pent-up energy and no way to release it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 9, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Something similar recently happened to Burner. I've also had it happen to me.  It's really annoying having all this pent-up energy and no way to release it.


 
top it off with the fact that I usually eat breakfast at like 8:00 and then do my workout around 11:30, so normally I am like ravaging hungry when I am done, but add in a 20 minute feeding break to that, and I was about to eat my hand off, I was so hungry.

And the worst part is, you want to keep going cause of the stimulant in you, but your belly is like eating itself, so it's a little hard to concentrate at that point


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sept 9

BACK/BIs

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

Plate Loaded Pulldowns
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6

DB Curls
52.5 x 6
52.5 x 6
52.5 x 6

Rear Laterals
40 x 8
40 x 8

DeFranco DB Power Cleans
20 x 10
20 x 10

*Splitting up the upper body work into a bench session and a back session.  Still going to do a me bench day and a de bench day, I will use the same back day, just work up to 8 reps per set from 6 and then start over.  Thought I was shortchanging my back work the other way, plus this lets me get more in on both days instead of combining stuff


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude your curls are strong!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2009)

Sweet Jesus the VOLUME is insane!!!

Excellent workouts in here my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 9, 2009)

Malley said:


> 345 is alot of weight regardless who puts it up for however many reps. I am sore as shit today! How about yourself?


 
I am not sore at all in the chest area.  I am thinking that's gonna change next bench day since I suspect there will be a bit more volume...


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 9, 2009)

Malley said:


> Dude your curls are strong!


 
eh, they're alright....when I get to 65 pound dbs, then you can say they are strong!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 9, 2009)

rks1969 said:


> Haven't checked in for a while. Just wondering if you've ever actually made the 405 bench press.


 
sorry i missed this, but nope, not even close!  Actually I have been doing all different sorts of routines not geared toward that goal for the past while, but I'm getting back at it now.  Something tells me however, that it's just not in the cards for me to do it, well, at least raw anyway.  Maybe with the old bench shirt I might get there, but once I get in the 350ish range, I just stop dead, can't get any higher.  Put up 345 the other day, but I guarantee next time I bench when I try 350, I only have a 50-50 chance of making it.  We'll see


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Sweet Jesus the VOLUME is insane!!!
> 
> Excellent workouts in here my Friend!!!


 
Oh, I know you're scared of the volume Archie, but if you think this is a lot of volume, what do you say about TT's workouts lately??  You must pass out every time you read his workouts!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Oh, I know you're scared of the volume Archie, but if you think this is a lot of volume, what do you say about TT's workouts lately??  You must pass out every time you read his workouts!



I aint scared, LoL!!! This is me and volume:

*VOLUME* vs. 

From now on its the "V" word 

You are BOTH insane!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> sorry i missed this, but nope, not even close! Actually I have been doing all different sorts of routines not geared toward that goal for the past while, but I'm getting back at it now. Something tells me however, that it's just not in the cards for me to do it, well, at least raw anyway. Maybe with the old bench shirt I might get there, but once I get in the 350ish range, I just stop dead, can't get any higher. Put up 345 the other day, but I guarantee next time I bench when I try 350, I only have a 50-50 chance of making it. We'll see


hey Stew-
Definately sound like a mental block. You're already telling yourself you can't do it.
Is there anyway you can get someone there to spot you? Try some static holds or negatives w/ the 405? Once you see the weight moving under your power...you can break that barrier? 

Your chest workout....for being cut short...lookin' good, bud


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking good, man! Damn heavy benching.

Like Burner said, negatives might help getting past 350. Where in the bench do you lose it, usually? Could be a good idea to put in some focus work on just your weak portions of the rep using blocks or pins or something.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 10, 2009)

Sept 10

Box Squats (8" box)
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

Bulgarian Split Squats
52.5s x 6
52.5s x 6
52.5s x 6

Glute Ham Raises
BW+10 x 6
BW+10 x 6
BW+10 x 6

*Some observations:

I decided to measure the bench I use as my "box" to see how low it was, and it measured around 8 inches.  Well, that would make sense seeing how my hip joints felt like they were going to explode going down to sit on this thing.  See, I am going wide to help protect my back, and  may be inadvertantly screwing up my hip joints in the process.  Maybe I will raise the "box" next time.  I will say it is pretty damn hard getting up off an 8 inch box though...very tough even with this weight.  The pause on the bench just makes it so much more difficult....

The only thing I have to say about the split squats is whoever invented that exercise should be shot on sight.  thank you, good night.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2009)

I have been working with a few different sports trainers recently and they hate box squats. They say its ok to touch and go, but dont seperate the 2 movements because it places all the weight on your lower back.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 10, 2009)

Malley said:


> I have been working with a few different sports trainers recently and they hate box squats. They say its ok to touch and go, but dont seperate the 2 movements because it places all the weight on your lower back.


 
I respectfully have to disagree with them that it DOES NOT place all the weight on your low back IF you do them correctly.  Now, from my understanding of it, the correct way is to assume a wide stance, initiate the movement by sitting back and keep sitting back until you land on the box under control, then release your hip muscles for a second while keeping everything else tight, then activate your hips, glutes and legs and get off the box.  It looks like your sitting on it, but it's basically a gentle landing and slight rocking motion, you're not sitting down like in a chair with all that weight on your back, your leg muscles and hip muscles are always still supporting the weight.

I know it's anecdotal to say this, but when I do them, I feel ZERO anything in my lower back, I feel it all in my hips and legs.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2009)

I say load the bar after warmups, with 360, try it once, It will break your muscle to mind block and then the barrier will be NON-Existant!!! Just my 2 cents my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 10, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I say load the bar after warmups, with 360, try it once, It will break your *back* and then the barrier will be NON-Existant!!! Just my 2 cents my Friend!!!


 
Fixed.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 10, 2009)

it;s definitely not a "barrier" on squats...on my bench,maybe, but on squats, it's not that I am scared of the weight or have a mental block, I just can't physically do it.  I know you will say that's bs, but my body  mechanics cannot physically handle a heavy weight squat.

I am gonna focus on the box squats for a while and work up with that....if anything, technically if I get strong at these, it should really make for an easy free squat considering it is more difficult off the box, so we'll see.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> *Fixed*.




Was talking about your Bench, NOT squat!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2009)

I agree with everything that Stew said about box squats.  I feel no discomfort of any kind in the lower back.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sept 12

Bench Press
305 x 3
305 x 3
305 x 3

Standing OH Press
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

Side Laterals
30 x 8
30 x 8


----------



## Double D (Sep 12, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I respectfully have to disagree with them that it DOES NOT place all the weight on your low back IF you do them correctly.  Now, from my understanding of it, the correct way is to assume a wide stance, initiate the movement by sitting back and keep sitting back until you land on the box under control, then release your hip muscles for a second while keeping everything else tight, then activate your hips, glutes and legs and get off the box.  It looks like your sitting on it, but it's basically a gentle landing and slight rocking motion, you're not sitting down like in a chair with all that weight on your back, your leg muscles and hip muscles are always still supporting the weight.
> 
> I know it's anecdotal to say this, but when I do them, I feel ZERO anything in my lower back, I feel it all in my hips and legs.





You definitely do them differently than me then. I feel it in my lower back pretty bad. But everyone squats differently.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sept 13

Sumo Deadlifts
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3

Box Squats
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

Chinups
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 6


*I did this workout as a test for my lower back, and as of writing this, I think it failed the test.  Of course, I can completely lay off lower body training, which I really don't want to do, or I can be smarter about it, like not do this particular workout ever again, lol.  The deads were super light and I purposely did squats after to test things.  I am thinking the best course of action would be to stop completely, but not having any leg equipement at home to circumvent the low back (and no, lunges and single leg squats, STILL use the low back whether you want to or not) like leg extensions and curls, it will be hard to stop the leg work...I don't want to lose whatever base I actually do have.

Maybe, just separate these two movements into two different days, and just do the one movement then call it a day.  Deads on one day for 3x3 followed by back and bis, then box squats for 3x6-8 on the other day plus back and bis.  Might be more manageable.

Or, if I actually get some time I might go to a sports doc and get this checked out just to make sure I didn't actually herniate anything and I am really screwing it up by continuing...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 14, 2009)

What kind of problems/symptoms are you having?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> What kind of problems/symptoms are you having?


 
Hard to explain, but when I am sitting say in a chair there is a general discomfort in my back, and then when I go to get up sometimes for lack of a better explanation, it seems like my back "locks up" and it takes a second or so for me to straighten up, and then it feels fine.

Bending over seems to cause discomfort as well, just like a sore feeling, which as the days go on seems to not be muscle.  I am going with a tendon or ligament issue, I don't think I herniated anything, most people describe a pop or something when it happens, this just occurred after being a little overzealous that one week with the squats and deads, so maybe it is a strain from overuse, but of course I know nothing, so I might have to go see someone if this keeps up.


----------

